# Wristwatches - what do you wear?



## merika

Accompanying all these bags, dresses and shoes...what's your favourite wristwatch?

My mom gave me her Omega, which I don't wear because the face is too small.  My everyday watch is a medium sized Timex.


----------



## chanelbaby

Medium pearlised face ladies tag link watch, got it in NYC, was over the moon, it goes with most of my wardrobe.


----------



## Jadore

baby blue candy novacheck burberry watch (it was an early xmas present!)


----------



## bellaandtyson

Michele with diamonds for the BLING, and Cartier Roadster with the pink face. love them both!!


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

gucci...i love it!


----------



## Kat

I have several timepieces that I switch around.  I have one Rolex, one Raymond Weil, and three Ebel watches.  I always wear a watch so over the years I've started a collection.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

This one


----------



## Sunshine

One of these! (I just had the middle one polished, it looks awesome!)


----------



## ShelleyM

Great collection Sunshine!


----------



## ashlend

I have a couple. Most frequently worn is my Tiffany Atlas, round, extra-small (this size is no longer made), on black lizard strap. A couple of times a week, I switch instead to my Coach Gallery watch with interchangeable bezel. The strap of that one is tan leather, and I can choose to change the bezel color to pink, white, green, denim blue or silver. I usually just wear the plain silver though. 

Ash


----------



## Tanja

I wear my Cartier tank all the time because it's the only nice watch I've got and I'm not into watches that much so that one is enough for me.


----------



## rmarie

cartier santos large


----------



## LVShoeFan2

I have a Hello Kitty by Kimora Lee Simmons watch w/ diamonds and pink sapphires and a pink alligator strap.  I love this watch!  I also have a Technomarine TechnoLady that has loads of diamonds but the face is a bit too small for me so I'm selling it.  I also have a Burberry watch w/ Novacheck band, and a bunch of fun, cheap, blinged-out watches from HSN.com. :shame:


----------



## Bee...Bee

My ultimate watch, the Bunny Sutra, LOL:





I got ten thousand compliments (or not) on it, LOL.

My bashing (i.e. to the supermarket, to work on dress-down Friday, when sloppy to shop on Saturday) watch, the Cartier Pasha 42mm which I 'borrowed' for the past year from my fiancé:






This version of Pasha is the cheapest Cartier watch with a 'proper' automatic movement (outsourced from Jaeger LeCoultre) if you are a watchnut! Some people insist that the Roadster, Santos, Tank are awful because it has a movement than costs $5!

Then I have two Pateks; Twenty~4 in steel with 1 row of diamonds and 4936 in white gold. Actually I wear the Twenty~4 most often - almost everyday until I got the Bunny Sutra last week, LOL. Also I have a Cartier Tonneau (real pic of this in one of my older post, I can't find the thread and I'm too lazy to take a phot again ).











http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/3263/b000kl5d3i01a3agiwgpv1xfd8.jpg[IMG]

Then we go to the ones I look to get rid off...I have a:
- Panerai Luminor Marina with a white face and date window (which is why it sucks because it's not retro enough). Pics again from my older thread.

[IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=58807&d=1156497403

- Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Duetto - the Florale numbers are so chic but unfortunately too many ladies in my firm have one and since I have too many watches it's logical to get ride of this one. It is this:










- Chopard square Happy Sport in steel with 5 diamonds. No pics because I left in my parent's house and every lady here knows anyway what a Happy Sport looks like.

P.S. I hope to come back with the live photo of this Van Cleef and Arpels Lady Arpels Centennaire soon because I have been promised one but the shop is very lazy (serves me right for being lazy myself, LOL)!


----------



## frannita

*Bee..Bee*, you have *amazing* taste in watches!!!  
If you don't mind, how much does the Lady Arpels Centenaire go for? It's beautiful! Hope you get it!


----------



## cascherping

Most of the time I wear one of my Michele watches - a girls' gotta have some bling


----------



## imgg

I just lost my brand new Rolex watch....don't ask me how bc I don't know!  So I've been wearing my Gucci. but I WANT my Rolex back.


----------



## bhurry

I have a michele watch that I wear everyday and a cartier watch also.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

My movado shot craps so now I wear my Harry Winston with the bling eveyday. I love this watch!


----------



## queen

beebee you are quite the watch lady.  

sorry  mgg (i hope i got that name right forgive my tired brain) about the lost rolex.  i hope it is insured.  if it wasn't i would be freaked out.


----------



## glistenpearls

For special occasion I usually wear my Baume & Mercier Catwalk. My everyday watches are BCBG and Technosport..nothing fancy really.


----------



## cute330xigrl

BeeBee, great collection! I really like ur PAM. I might be interested in it.


----------



## Pinstripes

Bee Bee, the bunny sutra watch is great. My dad has a pocketwatch that's a pornographic repeater; very rare. It's over 100 years old and when the watch dings on the hour, you can open up the back case to see a man and woman in Victorian dress going for it. LOL

I wear a watch all the time and prefer antique and unusual ones. This is a Victorian-era jewelled watch; the timepiece is under the blue stone. 

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/pursecollector/victorianwatch.jpg


----------



## nydiana

I wear my pink dial Exclusive 2000 automatic Tag Heuer. I never take off my watch and its the only watch i wear no matter what occasion.

Diana


----------



## BagLuver

I think Tissot watches are the best for the money.


----------



## starfused

Omg. Beebee, you have an amazing watch collection. I dont wear a watch so i have nothing to show.     i usually refer to my hp instead. but u ladies have a great watch collection!


----------



## Bee...Bee

*imgg*
I am sorry about your Rolex. I hope you have it sorted out in one way or another .

*queen, Pinstripes, starfused*
Thanks for the compliment but really I am a bimbo who likes anything with sparkly bits on it, LOL.

*frannita*
Sure, it's 33,600. I thought it's really good value for a Van Cleef and Arpels especially when the Lady Arpels Centenaire is really *Cent*enaire with only 100 of these in the world, LOL. You can also say that in the investment sense as well: there was one on the market for 70,000 even though it has not been out for 3 months! Actually I haven't seen one in real life but I was so captivated the rotating seasonal disc that I put down a 100% deposit to make sure I get it!


----------



## bagaddict44

I have a Tag Heuer that dh got me in the Cayman Islands when we were their for our honeymoon. Its out for battery replacement at the moment and I miss it! I dont think I am going to have it back in time for the holidays.  I also have a Fossil that I wear for work and that is the watch I am wearing at the moment until I get my Tag back.


----------



## DJO

Panerai Luminor Marina


----------



## Royal

I've got 2 Rolex Lady Datejusts--one with a blue dial and one with a silver dial.  Then I've got a Cartier Santos.  I switch off each day, but I think the Cartier is my favorite.


----------



## ShelleyM

Bee Bee...where did you find that Bunny Sutra watch? I have never seen or heard of one of those!! Who is the maker?? Very cool!!


----------



## boku

Bunny Sutra is made by swatch.


----------



## rainyjewels

a movado kara with diamond accents...i fell in love with it at first sight...love simple classic watches (with just a teeny bit of bling, hehe)!!!


----------



## ShelleyM

Thanks, boku! Are Swatches back?? lol


----------



## Marly

Hamilton tank with croc band.
Baume & Mercier 18 kt gold classic watch
My great knock around watch is a swiss army steel watch!


----------



## bewitched

I used to be having some old model wristwatch, and I was thinking for a long time to get myself a new one. I was browsing around when I found some nice fashionable watches-colourful ones. 
Here are some of the best picks-fashion watches. The ones that I like are found lower down the page.:s


----------



## iloveelmo

My fave is my Tiffany Divers watch, and I have 3 Swiss Army watches to wear to work.


----------



## eddavhhr

*That Bunny Sutra watch is hysterical! I usually go in phases with my favorite watch. For the last year, it's been my Movado Harmony bangle in stainless with mirror face - that's my name (Harmony, not Movado, lol), so I had to have it, and you can't get much more neutral than a mirror. Over the last several years I have fixated on the following watches in my collection, to the point where I built my outfits around them.:true:*
*1. 18k white gold vintage Rolex w/diamond bezel dress watch w/flattened mesh band*
*2. fuschia TechnoMarine w/pearlized patent strap and rubber strap*
*3. mint green TechnoMarine w/pearlized patent strap and rubber strap*
*4. 14k white gold diamond & sapphire bezel dress Geneve with delicate panther band*
*5. red Be Happy Chopard Happy Sport LE leather strap*
*6. small stainless Invicta w/lavender mother of pearl face and lavender leather strap*
*7. navy ceramic Croton - the band is solid 3/4 of the way around, rather than links*
*8. lt. pink Swarovski crystal Croton dress watch - bling lk a tennis bracelet*
*9. lt. blue face unusual Android stainless semi-bangle w/offset dial - sits off the side*
*10. stainless mesh band dual time zone black carbon fiber tank style Croton*
*11. blue enamel w/flowers gold pendant from my grandmother just like this one*
P2809-MIF Vintage Renova Pendant or Necklace Watch, Hand Enameled Case, Diamond Cut Faceted Crystal, All Swiss Made, 100% all.

*Love the lt. blue mop Raymond Weil stainless tank/bracelet got my daughter last yr*
*Coveting Jaeger Le-Coultre Reversos - lots of styles*
*Sick over rose gold mechanical automatic fully skeletonized ladies Gevril 1/2 off with 6 payments...several years ago and still wish I'd gotten it.  *


----------



## eddavhhr

*Oops - the last watch I said Gevril, and I meant Girard Perregaux...don't know how I did that. Where is my brain?*


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

bee...bee I HAVE THE BUNNY SUTRA WATCH TOO  
its hillarious isnt it, especially when u tap it and the dial spins to pick a position! i have hours of fun just tapping it and laughing.. 
i just got a new watch today, 
John Lewis - DKNY NY3715 Swarovski Crystal Women's Watch
its so stunning on though, although i cant tell the time on it so i may exchange it for a different style! i was thinking 
John Lewis - DKNY NY3901 Swarovski Crystal Round Watch
what would you do?


----------



## bhurry

here are my watches

philip stein
michele urban moment
cartier
cartier pasha
bulgari


----------



## blueeyez259

Nothing too exciting Michele CSX diamond & Michele MW2 diamond. I just like the versitility with these watches.


----------



## ShelleyM

Gorgeous collections, blueeyez & bhurry. I'm contemplating a Michele too


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have a couple DKNY watches I just love, but today on Christmas morning I got a surprise stunner...a Raymond Weil "tango" watch:

TDF!


----------



## hawaiilei

I have a vintage stainless steel/18k rolex oyster perpetual that I got for my high school graduation.  I used to wear it all of the time, but the date is kind of a pain to change.

I have been wearing my stainless steel Cartier Tank Francaise fot the last six months.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Tag, & Fendi. I know, boring  Love that watch Bee Bee !


----------



## Virginia

i have a La Baby D de Dior Diamond

here's how it looks eLUXURY - Dior - La Baby D de Dior Diamond Index Watch 23mm


----------



## ayla

Haha.. I love the bunny sutra swatch ! 

I've got a Fossil for every day, a Baby G when I'm too lazy to read hands and a Bulova for dressier days !


----------



## baggiegirl

I wear a Tissot Porto Chrono with a white leather strap, that I'm thinking about exchangig to a black leather one. I love my watch, especially since it is a gents size. Would love to get a Raymond Weil or Patek steel watch some day, think it would be a good compliment to the Tissot.


----------



## newportgirl

I own:
- Pippo stainless steel with 3 time zones, black alligator strap
- 40 mm Panerai Luminor Marina with a tan strap - love it cuz the face is so big and time is easy to read!
- Cartier Roadster stainless steel

Love the Panerai and the signficant size!


----------



## LV Rawks

BagLuver said:


> I think Tissot watches are the best for the money.


 
My DH gave me a Tissot for Christmas, I love it!


----------



## helenNZ

WOW! Everyone has REALLY REALLY nice watches!!!  I feel kinda like a stinky  ... I wear my RIP CURL watch everyday now... when I got my TISSOT watch from my Dad for my 21st b-day present I wore it everyday 'coz my Dad was like, "you better wear it!" So, I wore it everyday and now its all SCRATCHED  ush: so, I bought myself this RIP CURL one... hehehe for everyday use and only wear my TISSOT when I go somewhere fancy... I actually havent worn it in years and I think the battery has died ush: LOL!!!  






^^^ current time in NZ hehehehe  





^^^ Dead Battery...


----------



## chag

Here is my newest  an 18k all gold President with diamond dial and bezel with a Mother of Pearl face.  My everyday watch is a two tone datejust Rolex.


----------



## gemski107

My fiancee bought me a Rolex as an anniversary gift this year and I hardly wear it, it was soooo expensive that I only wear it for special occasions, I am so scared of damaging it or losing it.

I wear an Armarni watch sometimes that I've had a few years, but I'm wanting one of the new LAMB watches to wear everyday.


----------



## imgg

gemski107 said:


> My fiancee bought me a Rolex as an anniversary gift this year and I hardly wear it, it was soooo expensive that I only wear it for special occasions, I am so scared of damaging it or losing it.
> 
> I wear an Armarni watch sometimes that I've had a few years, but I'm wanting one of the new LAMB watches to wear everyday.



Rolex are meant to be worn and work better when worn everyday!


----------



## imgg

chag said:


> Here is my newest  an 18k all gold President with diamond dial and bezel with a Mother of Pearl face.  My everyday watch is a two tone datejust Rolex.



wow, that's gorgeous!!!!!!!  congrats!


----------



## Bee...Bee

chag said:


> Here is my newest  an 18k all gold President with diamond dial and bezel with a Mother of Pearl face.  My everyday watch is a two tone datejust Rolex.



That's a hot watch. 

Clearly there is no need to state your [intrinsic] inclinations for Rolexes given that you have stated your colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Thanks everyone again for the kind comments on my Bunny Sutra, LOL. I am having difficulty trying to discern something on the dial and I am hoping that a lady can explicate it to me:

Given that the Bunny Sutra points to one of the six positions if you tap on the dial, how can one get oneself into the position as in the one at five o'clock, LOL!


----------



## missjulie80

i wear a rolex but no one notices as much as my chanel bag. so weird!!


----------



## ShelleyM

Chag, that Rolex is FABULOUS!


----------



## eddavhhr

*helenNZ : Please don't think you have to have expensive watches to be here or enjoy wearing yours. I never was that into them until I got a really nice one at 26 (35 now) and I enjoy wearing my cheaper ones just as much, depending on the outfit/occasion. Maybe you could call your local jeweler and see if they can polish up your Tissot for you.*
*I'm now going to go look for that Bunny Sutra watch. It's too funny and I want one!! *


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have a cartier Tank
Now I want the J12 in Black and White


----------



## frannita

Here's my Christmas gift from my sweetie, a SS Oyster bracelet, white gold bezel and rose mother of pearl dial. I love how it changes color depending on the light














Bee...Bee said:


> there was one on the market for *&#8364;70,000* even though it has not been out for 3 months!



 That is already a Mercedes S550!!!  It really is beautiful though! 
Please post pictures when you get yours! Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## helenNZ

eddavhhr said:


> *helenNZ : Please don't think you have to have expensive watches to be here or enjoy wearing yours. I never was that into them until I got a really nice one at 26 (35 now) and I enjoy wearing my cheaper ones just as much, depending on the outfit/occasion. Maybe you could call your local jeweler and see if they can polish up your Tissot for you.*
> *I'm now going to go look for that Bunny Sutra watch. It's too funny and I want one!! *


 

:shame:  thanks for the kind words, *eddavhhr*!  
0o0o thats a great idea, I shall find a jeweller to fix up my TISSOT!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## fendifemale

I already had a thread about my watch. Here's a recent photo. Swarovski Relic. Simple but swanky (to me).


----------



## bag.lover

Cartier


----------



## Bee...Bee

frannita said:


> That is already a Mercedes S550!!!  It really is beautiful though!
> Please post pictures when you get yours! Hoping for the best for you!




LOL, may be that is why I still have to take the underground train to work everyday !

Love your watch by the way; especially addicted the mother of pearl dial (I also like to play around with my Patek 4936 to see the rainbow colours on the dial, LOL). But more importantly I want your orange BMW Z4 M Coupé!


----------



## 255medina

My fave is my Chanel matelesse with diamonds taht my husband bought me.  My everyday watch is my Hermes Heure with orange face.


----------



## south-of-france

OMG... gorgeous!!



ILoveMyBug said:


> This one


----------



## von

I wear i medium sized tag


----------



## Sinarta

I have a Christian Dior watch that I love.


----------



## wtfomgwolfgang

Fossil ionized watch, square dial with black austrian crystals.

[excuse my desk]


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Nothing yet, I just use my phone lol. I do have a pink D&B IT watch, a Guess charm bracelet watch and the Marc Jacobs green apple watch necklace. I don't use them TOO often but I like to wear them every once in awhile.
But I have a white Chanel J12, no stones, waiting for me for an upcoming holiday. Not sure which one but I'll be really happy when that day finally comes lol. I can pretty much bet that after I get it, it'll rarely ever come off


----------



## Love Shopping

chanel white j12 w/diamond bezel & rolex


----------



## Roo

One of my xmas presents this year was a vintage Jaeger Le Coultre watch in white and yellow gold.  It's from the 1940s.  I am in the process of having the strap changed from the brown one in the pic to a black pigskin strap.  I also have my grandfather's rolex cushion watch from the 1930s.


----------



## imgg

Roo said:


> One of my xmas presents this year was a vintage Jaeger Le Coultre watch in white and yellow gold.  It's from the 1940s.  I am in the process of having the strap changed from the brown one in the pic to a black pigskin strap.  I also have my grandfather's rolex cushion watch from the 1930s.



I really like the brown strap.  It really compliments the dial. Is it alligator?


----------



## Rai

Chanel J12, my favorites. I have both the black and white.


----------



## ShelleyM

Nice watch, Roo


----------



## sxytegal

Jaeger LeCoutre - I have this one and love it still.
Simple, nicely curved and well... who can resist the diamonds!


----------



## gina2685

Right now I'm wearing a stainless steel bulgari watch from the classic "bulgari-bulgari" line. I also own a golden bulgari "retangolo" watch with a camel leather strap, a baby blue "b-zero one" bulgari, a pink Technolady by Technomarine and a two toned cartier "tank francaise" that I gave my mother cause it doesn't really suit me. I'm obsessed with bulgari, almost all my jewelry is bulgari too.


----------



## LisaS

I wear a Breitling Lady J.  I also have a Techno Marine.


----------



## jayge

sxytegal said:


> Jaeger LeCoutre - I have this one and love it still.
> Simple, nicely curved and well... who can resist the diamonds!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE this watch.  Is it the one that reverses?  I just bought a Cartier but already am coveting this one!


----------



## Rondafaye

For everyday wear, a Movado Kara with diamonds or a Cartier Santos. But I collect Art Deco watches and have a collection of nearly 200. Here are some of my favorites. All are from 1920 to 1935:


----------



## Rondafaye

And just a few others:


----------



## eddavhhr

*Rhondafaye : Those deco watches are great.  I loooove the diamond one. *


----------



## Rondafaye

Thanks! They are so fun to find and collect. Can you believe that diamond one appraised for nearly $3,000 and the seller had a BIN now of $175 on EBay. It was one of my best finds!


----------



## Rai

The art deco watches are just fantastic. Do you ever wear them or just collect them? They really are quite rare and gorgeous.


----------



## Rondafaye

I wear them. It's good to wind them and keep their movements oiled and running. I wear them to work and to evening events. They aren't too delicate, but I wouldn't wear them somewhere that involves jarring wrist movements. For example, I don't wear them to concerts because I'm afraid that clapping vigorously wouldn't be ideal.


----------



## billysmom

Patek Phillipe Twenty~four in rose gold for work and going out, Lady Rolex with the blue face and stainless bracelet for play-time .... and DIVING!


----------



## superBag

Iam so inlove with my new philip stein


----------



## sarahjett

*LisaS* I am dying for a Breitling... I can't stop buying bags long enough to save up for one!!!   Next time you put it on work it for me!! hahahah AND I have loved the TechnoMarine forever, also.  You have great taste!!!


----------



## Loganz

*Bee-Bee* - your bunny-sutra watch is hilarious. I love it!! 


After having the J12 as my desktop wallpaper for over a year I bought myself one (33mm, blk, w/diamond markers) for Christmas. 

I love it!!! It is nice to see all the pretty watches in this thread, lets me know I am not the only one who finds watches to make the most practical form of jewelry.


----------



## jen512

I used to wear a beautiful Dolce and Gabbana silver band/black face watch that I bought in Switzerland. I lovedddd that watch but less than a year later, I graduated from high school and my parents bought me the Rolex Oyster Perpetual DateJust (pink face- adorable!!!) so now that is the only watch that I wear. I feel bad ignoring my other watch!! I should switch between the two but I always feel like the Rolex one is a better watch so I should only use that one....

Do any of you ever get that feeling? To only use the one over the other??


----------



## colleen03

I wear a square faced silver Movado.  When I'm working out, it's the trusty ol' Timex.


----------



## cutestmomever

Cartier gold with diamonds around... I don't even know what it is called. My husband gave it to me when my DD got accepted from Stanford.


----------



## gucci fan

omega constellation two tone, but i would like a cartier


----------



## fah51

Omega Quadrella - haven't worked out how to post a photo yet but here is the link to the Omega website  Quadrella Quartz


----------



## blackadara

This one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 
Zodiac Sea Dragon in chocolate/pink. The band is really brown (looks black in the picture).  Love It!!


----------



## KristyDarling

stainless steel cartier tank francaise with pink mother-of-pearl face.


----------



## joolluver

Beautiful watches ladies! Lately I've been wearing a black ceramic Rado Sintra with 18K gold, a Rado white ceramic Sintra, a gucci special edition floral bandeau from 2005, I would take pics, but I'm unsure how to post pics, maybe when I learn I'll try to post some. I really want a Rolex though...


----------



## patchouli

A Breitling , black background dial with yellow gold outline and diamonds around.  My highschool graduation gift.


----------



## MarieG

Gucci! I've always wanted this watch and my parents gave it to me when I graduated from college!


----------



## pazt

i love watches, and these are what i have :

1) rolex datejust two-tone with diamonds
2) ladies hublot with diamonds
3) franck mueller with diamonds in blue alligator band
4) bedat s/s with diamonds
5) yellow gold men's rolex cellini with diamond face and dial
6) hermes H-hour watch in yellow with diamonds w/ cognac alligator strap
7) hermes cape cod watch with diamonds and rubies w/ rouge alligator strap
8) hermes cape cod dualtime with orange leather strap


----------



## Pinstripes

RhondaFaye, your art deco watches are gorgeous. I just have one that I wear occasionally. Maybe I'll start looking for a few more, I'm inspired now, lol.

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/pursecollector/artdeco.jpg

I wear this gold Geneva a lot.

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/pursecollector/solidgold.jpg

And my trusty Rolex, which gets banged and knocked around like crazy but keeps working.

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/pursecollector/rolex.jpg


----------



## shoppy

I have a Kenneth Cole NY silver watch that I wear with more casual outfits. I have a Hugo Boss initial stainless steel watch with a black face that I wear for more special occasions. *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KELZ9G/002-8437858-0971222*


----------



## Couturegrl

I have a Michele Deco watch!! LOVE it!


----------



## nancypants

here's mine - Longine Dolce Vita collection.


----------



## tod

I have the Cartier Roadster, Tank, Santos and Pasha.  I wear the Roadster most of time.


----------



## gapaholic13

Wow!  Those are some gorgeous watches!

My everyday watch is a cheapo Tommy Hilfiger one.  I actually like it because it has a pink face.

My 'dress up' watches are Gucci and Movado.


----------



## Minnie

Bee Bee I love your Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Duetto. I tried it on and its so small and light!!


----------



## Minnie

These are my two watches.
The Ulysses Nardin is in white gold though.
The chopard has a leather strap.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

cutestmomever said:


> Cartier gold with diamonds around... I don't even know what it is called. My husband gave it to me when my DD got accepted from Stanford.


 
OK, you're too funny.  Get a photo posted so we can tell you what gorgeous watch you're wearing!  It's a shame you don't know it's pedigree!

Lisa


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I love to rotate my watches.  Wish I had photos to share!

1.  Cartier 32mm 18K YG Pasha with removable diamond grid and gold bracelet.  Also have alligator straps in pink and purple.  Due for a new one!
2.  Cartier Trinity plated watch with blue strap.  
3.  Boucheron medium Reflet steel watch, tank style.  Has three rows of diamonds along the top of the face, and four rows at the bottom.  Alligator straps in brown and purple.
4.  Gucci watch from the 80's with interchangeable bezels.  Remember that one?
5. Chopard La Strada steel with .50ctw diamonds, steel bracelet.
6. Chopard La Strada 18K YG with 3.0ctw pave diamonds, gold bracelet.  I have the matching bracelet, earrings, ring and choker.  Choker is so heavy it gives me a headache if I wear it too long!  Wear the bracelet and ring often.

...and drumroll please!  My favorite everyday watch is my large Invicta Lupah chronograph with pink mother-of-pearl dial and pearl pink patent leather strap.  Shopnbc.com clearance!

Lisa


----------



## lulup

I love my little collection:

1. Ladies Rolex Yachtmaster - Platinum / SS
2. Mens Rolex Date Just - SS
3. Chopard Happy Sport with 7 floating diamonds
5. Mid size Cartier Tank Francaise
6. Pink Concord La Scala Chronograph with diamond numbers and pink alligator band.


----------



## ChaiLatte

Rather than replacing the battery for my locman watch, i decided to buy a new one lol. I have been wanting the deco watch for years and finally i bought it. I love it! Sorry about the blurry pic, i need a new camera.


----------



## chanelvgirl

*I only have 2 watches, a 20 yr old rolex 18k/SS, which I wear everyday and a  3 carat platinum art deco watch for a dressier affair. I just  the rolex watch, it has been good to me after all these years. Really worth the money and the price has more than doubled too .*


----------



## misschaslyn

Chanel J12 38mm diamond bezel white ceramic
Gucci white/gold cuff watch
Dior bike chain link stainless steel watch


----------



## starstelle

I own 4 Tissots.. love them - great deal for the money.


----------



## airmarket

most of my watches have cute cartoon characters from sanrio/san-x. but i have a mbmj pear necklace watch.. it's annoying though for telling time.


----------



## vanessa225

Wow, everyone has such gorgeous -- and _expensive_ -- wristwatches!  I'm not quite so lucky...

My dress watch is a Skagen of Denmark, and my everyday, office watch is an Anne Klein.

I stand to inherit a Rolex, but I don't want my grandma to die!!! :s


----------



## everything posh

I wear my ebel beluga or my cartier santos demoiselle. I love them both!


----------



## Suzie

Kat said:


> I have several timepieces that I switch around. I have one Rolex, one Raymond Weil, and three Ebel watches. I always wear a watch so over the years I've started a collection.


I have the same watch as you (the 2nd pic) but my Ebel has a silver/grey face. Is it from a collection? I bought mine when I went overseas 18 years ago and it is still looks brand new.


----------



## FleurDeLis

I wear a two tone rolex datejust with diamond bezel and face or my diamond Michele watch.  I have all different color alligator bands for this watch so it is a very fun peice.  OTher watches that I don't ever wear or a Raymond wiel two tone and a steel daimond Tag


----------



## flyvetjo

chanelbaby said:


> Medium pearlised face ladies tag link watch, got it in NYC, was over the moon, it goes with most of my wardrobe.


 
ditto! bought mine in the Uk though!


----------



## lolitakali

I wear my Miss Dior everyday and special occasion, my Doxa Coppa Milano.  Beloved still owes me a Chopard.


----------



## makeupmama

mine is a santos de cartier, a gift from dh for our 7th wedding anniversary last year.


----------



## tweetie

I alternate between a Rolex Oyster Datejust, an Omega Constellation and a Movado Museum.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I LOVE watches. It's my other obsession! I mostly like ones without diamonds because I don't like too much bling on the left hand especially since I usually wear nothing on the right hand.  Here's my Michele Deco, Aquanautic, Michele Deco with my patent cuff band...totally LOUD...lol, my David Yurman, and Cartier Two Zone Pasha.  =)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

more.  Here's my Chanel J12, my Cartier midsize tank, my Rolex I just got from DH for my b-day, my bamboo gucci, and my Cartier Pasha Limited Edition.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

and my Lucien Piccard oversized black ceramic (I got this for pretty cheap, afraid the oversize watch trend would wear off and I'd be stuck with a $4000 watch) and my only diamond of this bunch Michele Mini Urban.


----------



## puteribelibelah

I'm not really a watch a person, so I've been wearing my Chanel J12 with rubber strap for quite a while now.

However, I recently gave in to the Tag Formula 1 Glamour Diamonds with mother-of-pearl face under the pretense that I needed a "dressier" watch for *ahem* "dressier" ocassions (cue: DH rolling his eyes in the background).


----------



## oo_let_me_see

puter, very pretty tag!


----------



## puteribelibelah

oo_let_me_see said:


> puter, very pretty tag!



^^thank you!


----------



## starbucksqueen

I think I am starting to get into watches. They are very modest, no Cartier or Patek Philippe, sorry. For years, I used the same Guess watches, because they lasted. I think they still work.It all started with the handbag sickness, I had fallen in love with the Coach bag watch, but could not find one. I then purchased an Anne Klein charm watch and a Citizen Eco-Drive with handbag charms.
 On a whim,  I purchased a  white gold Citizen Palidoro watch with diamonds, a Bulova chronograph and an Invicta baby Lupah. No more Timex or Guess. Because I live in NYC, I am paranoid about wearing an ultra expensive watch, in addtion to my bags.


----------



## thinkPINK

I have a Bulova that I got for Christmas a few years ago. Love it - classy but not too flashy for everyday.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

For crapping around
Movado Stainless with black face...don't even know the name of it.
For business
Movado Two tone I believe it's a Museum watch with navy blue face
For Dress
Movado 2000 Concerto with MOP and diamonds around  the face.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

Oh and for fun I have 4 digital watches from Nightmare Before Christmas that I got at BurgerKing a million years ago and they all still work....don't ya know that people always notice them and want to know where to get one!


----------



## Vicky2007

I love watch too ! I cannot have a smooth day without wearing watch on my wrist.

I own many watches and they are not that expensive. I love fashion and I still don't like any classic elegance watch yet. I like something fashionable and sporty . I might like more high-end watches later when am growing older but not now (lol)

I have to keep some money for clothing and bags 

I have some Gucci watches, a D&G Moon watch, 2 dior malice with different dial (and loads of straps ---- I like to change them to fit with my outfits), a Chanel Chocolat, a Fendi, many swatches, some Moschino Cheap and Chic watches, some DKNYs, 3 tag heuers ( Alter Ego, Links and 2000 series), and also many high street watch such as Nike. 

Lately I got a Rolex from my sister. I hate Rolex but would say it's a nice watch


----------



## blew415

Rolex and movado


----------



## windycityaj

I am the proud owner of a new Michele watc I bought off the MP.  I'm looking forward to wearing it as my everyday watch.


anne


----------



## BagAngel

Gucci G


----------



## marla523

I love wathes almost as much as handbags...Here are mine....(Included are a Kimora Hello Kitty watch, an Omega Constellation, a Michele Rose Gold Deco diamond and an Ebel classic wave watch)....


----------



## tannad

Rolex 18kt/SS 36 mm datejust with MOP face


----------



## court811

movado


----------



## pinkybear

my bf got me a michele csx33 for christmas last year. i never wore a watch before then but it juz goes with every outfit. juz change the strap and it goes with everything


----------



## LaBoheme

I used to be a major watch fanatic  - 

I had:

Cartier Vermeil Les Musts Tank quartz(no pics)

Cartier Diabolo 18k quartz on blue croc strap







Cartier Panthere Ronde quartz SS & 18K





Star Wars Darth Maul watch(can't remember the manufacturer)
..it was this one




Vintage Elgin winder 14k on cord strap
Vintage Blancpain winder 18k
Vintage Girard Perregaux winder 18k
(pic of Elgin, GP, &PP)





Vintage Rolex Oyster automatic No Date SS & 14k(no pic)
*******

I sold and/or gave them away, save one, and I'm down to the PP 'dinner-eve.' watch & *zero* daytime watches.  a nekkid wrist most of the time. LOL!

My one-and-only watch is the Vintage Patek Philippe Ref. 3214 18k YG winder on a black croc strap.(far right in above photo)

better pic of watch head & face(i don't have the gold watchband like this one)






I'm looking at Cartier midsize Tank Americaines and Tonneaus  but I'm going to wait a while first. I'm so fickle, it's awful.


----------



## sputnik

i love watches but because i hardly ever wear them, i've been putting off buying the baume & mercier watch that i love - and buying purses instead 
i have a vintage cartier with tiger's eye face that my dad gave my mum when i was born but i hardly ever wear it because the strap is lizard and quite delicate and the watch isn't water resistant at all. i also have a tissot that's better for every day use.


----------



## starstelle

I wear Tissot's .. I own five of them.. great timepeice for the money...

That being said... if money were no object.. I would love a Patek Philippe or Hublot! LOL


----------



## TFFC

I switch between a couple of Rados.


----------



## lolitakali

Aside from my everyday Miss Dior, this is my DOXA "Coppa Milano Sanremo" ltd edition (got it because my beloved actually designed it).  He still owes me a Chopard happi diamond.


----------



## Wild_Rose

I just got a D&G watch!
http://www.yatego.com/chronostyle/p...na-uhren?sid=07Y1176719880Y31e3b68e81713b7256


----------



## rosehair

BeeBee, they're all gorgeous. Great collection. I can't believe you have Patek! I'm a Cartier girl but I'd LOVE ME SOME PATEK!!!!!


----------



## rosehair

jen512 said:


> I feel bad ignoring my other watch!! I should switch between the two but I always feel like the Rolex one is a better watch so I should only use that one....
> 
> Do any of you ever get that feeling? To only use the one over the other??


 
yes, I have a beginners Cartier, the must de 21 and now Cartier Tank Francaise. And I only wear the Tank. The must de 21 sits in my jewelry box. I should probably sell it. I can't imagine having a collections of watches cuz whatever one I'm in love with gets all my attention.


----------



## socalgem

I wear either Rolex, Omega or Ebel.


----------



## gmel

This is my everyday, bang around watch.....


----------



## Bee...Bee

rosehair said:


> BeeBee, they're all gorgeous. Great collection. I can't believe you have Patek! I'm a Cartier girl but I'd LOVE ME SOME PATEK!!!!!



Actually I've decided today to lose the Patek 4936G, LOL . It's sort of an impulse buy when I thought I must have a Patek (I still must have a Patek but a better one, LOL) and it was really cheap at a watch fair in Bangkok. But it turns out that it looks awful on the wrist . Someone is willing to get it off me for an almost break even price and I think it's going to be loved more with her. This one is the replacement  (from my Breguet thread):












No comparison which one is more beautiful!


----------



## elmel

i have a yellow gold gucci 1500 series bangle watch. i love it!
before this i was wearig a toywatch


----------



## minz

I alternate between my Tag Alter Ego Diamonds, Cartier Santos, and Rolex 18ct/SS diamonds


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I have two rules. It has to be really cheap, and whether big and sporty or small and dainty, it has to have rhinestones all round. 

Whether I wear one, and if I do which one, just depends on what I am wearing. I guess the one that gets the most use is a big sort of rectangle one with a brown faux reptile textured strap.

I just found out in another thread that it is apparently Inspired by an expensive one. I could care less, I lke it. It's got a good beat, and you can dance to it.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Shimma


----------



## Bee...Bee

ShimmaPuff said:


> I have two rules. It has to be really cheap, and whether big and sporty or small and dainty, it has to have rhinestones all round.
> 
> Whether I wear one, and if I do which one, just depends on what I am wearing. I guess the one that gets the most use is a big sort of rectangle one with a brown faux reptile textured strap.
> 
> I just found out in another thread that it is apparently Inspired by an expensive one. I could care less, I lke it. It's got a good beat, and you can dance to it.



LOL, which type of beat is it? Is it a fast one like Beyonce's Crazy in Love that that makes you early for meeting or is it along the line of Elton John's Candle in the Wind that makes you 20 minutes late?

BTW, which watch is it?


----------



## rosehair

Bee Bee, You bought your Patek in Bangkok? I would be afraid it's a knock off.  I always thought all the best knock offs came out of Asia.  But I don't really know.  I bought my Cartier tank francaise in the San Juan airport for $1,000 less than they sell it at Cartier on Fifth Ave. NY and it is a real Cartier.  So I guess I should buy all my watches out of the country. hmmm


----------



## patois

Cartier white gold and diamond Tonneau on balck alligator strap 

Timex blue Ironman/woman for running and tennis


----------



## Bee...Bee

rosehair said:


> Bee Bee, You bought your Patek in Bangkok? I would be afraid it's a knock off.  I always thought all the best knock offs came out of Asia.  But I don't really know.  I bought my Cartier tank francaise in the San Juan airport for $1,000 less than they sell it at Cartier on Fifth Ave. NY and it is a real Cartier.  So I guess I should buy all my watches out of the country. hmmm



I would be afraid too but fortunately I bought it in this annual watch fair that the regional managers of all brands come to observe so I was pretty sure that they were not selling fakes, LOL. In any case, I was able to rest myself in peace when the letter acknowledging my purchase came from Geneva *phew* .

Then I also think that Patek is the easiest to spot if it is a fake because the finish on the movement can't be copied (or can be but the person doing it might as well start up his own company)!

EDIT:
*@patois*, wow you have a Cartier Paris Collection Privée Tonneau given that yours come with a crocodile strap - would love to see it! My [inferior] one is only a normal cartier and it comes with the satin strap, LOL.


----------



## patois

I am very photographically challenged, but maybe I can get my son to do it for me.  I got it from DH for our 15th anniversary.


----------



## Bag Fetish

here is mine from my b/f


----------



## ilovemylilo

Been wearing this baby for a long time now.


----------



## twigski

Mine is a cartier 2 toned santos. I usually wear a mix of white & yellow gold so it's perfect.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Bee...Bee said:


> LOL, which type of beat is it? Is it a fast one like Beyonce's Crazy in Love that that makes you early for meeting or is it along the line of Elton John's Candle in the Wind that makes you 20 minutes late?
> 
> BTW, which watch is it?


 
Hm, somewhere between an Afro-quebradita bhangra and a well-tempered clavier?

And it is my brown one. It looks like the one named Tourneau in the identify this watch thread.


----------



## smooches

I wear a Raymond Weil that my great aunt got me when I graduated college about 2 years ago.

It is two tone stainless and 22 kt gold with a few diamonds.


----------



## atlbaggirl

I wear a diamond technomarine.


----------



## LaBoheme

Bee...Bee said:


> My ultimate watch, the Bunny Sutra, LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got ten thousand compliments (or not) on it, LOL.
> 
> My bashing (i.e. to the supermarket, to work on dress-down Friday, when sloppy to shop on Saturday) watch, the Cartier Pasha 42mm which I 'borrowed' for the past year from my fiancé:



OMG, How did I miss this the first time? I want one!! LOL!


----------



## LaBoheme

Patois and BeeBee, I'd love to see the Tonneaus!! It's one of my dream watches!


----------



## rosehair

From AskMen.com's article on watches. Reminder: these are men talking about watches from the male POV.
But this is what they had to sat about Rolexes etc.:

We don't want to give you the wrong impression: Rolexes are great watches. But what you need to understand is that Rolexes are revered among watch lovers in the same way that BMWs are revered among car enthusiasts: Great cars, but can still be outdone by Mercedes and Porsche.

The articles goes on to list watch makers as follows:

Great watches: Patek Phillippe and Breitling

Good, (within the watch community these are respected watch makers)  IWC (the International Watch Company) and Franck Muller.  

Up-and-coming: Panerai and Oris 

The article says about Tag Heuer and Movado "highly overrated".  

hmmmmm. Naturally there's nothng on Cartier... my fave.


----------



## LaBoheme

rosehair said:


> From AskMen.com's article on watches. Reminder: these are men talking about watches from the male POV.
> But this is what they had to sat about Rolexes etc.:
> 
> We don't want to give you the wrong impression: Rolexes are great watches. But what you need to understand is that Rolexes are revered among watch lovers in the same way that BMWs are revered among car enthusiasts: Great cars, but can still be outdone by Mercedes and Porsche.
> 
> The articles goes on to list watch makers as follows:
> 
> Great watches: Patek Phillippe and Breitling
> 
> Good, (within the watch community these are respected watch makers)  IWC (the International Watch Company) and Franck Muller.
> 
> Up-and-coming: Panerai and Oris
> 
> The article says about Tag Heuer and Movado "highly overrated".
> 
> hmmmmm. Naturally there's nothng on Cartier... my fave.




LOL! Maybe it's a weird hierarchy thing for them...

Hmm... Cartier & Rolex = Chloe, Vuitton, etc.

Patek = Hermes

??

I lurk at Timezone.com occasionally and it gets *very* deep over there. I blame them partially for my vintage Patek. It's not terribly practical for me now w/young children(the croc strap, easy open case etc., not very water-resistant, winder etc).

I like do the Patek La Flamme a lot. The plain more than the diamond one. I believe they're quartz too. 

I just can't seem to get the watch elitist thing together. I'm dazzled by the wrappings too much. If the watch looks and feels great, I don't mind if it's powered by tiny hamsters in exercise wheels. lol.


----------



## MassLaw15

Cartier Pasha. It's stainless, water resistant & sturdy! Pretty & functional! LOL!

I also have a Movado gold w/ diamond bezel. Present from DH 5 years ago. I always seem to wear the cartier though!

I love watches & would really like a Cartier tank w/ croc strap & a Rolex!


----------



## aquablueness

i'm wearing a fiero movado that i got from my baby for our 4 year anni. it's beautiful and i LOVE it!! go movado watch wear-ers!


----------



## aquablueness

ilovemylilo said:


> Been wearing this baby for a long time now.


 
love your movado museum! classic and beautiful timeless piece


----------



## rosehair

Laboheme said:


> LOL! Maybe it's a weird hierarchy thing for them...
> 
> Hmm... Cartier & Rolex = Chloe, Vuitton, etc.
> 
> Patek = Hermes
> 
> ??
> 
> I lurk at Timezone.com occasionally and it gets *very* deep over there. I blame them partially for my vintage Patek. If the watch looks and feels great, I don't mind if it's powered by tiny hamsters in exercise wheels. lol.


 
OKAY I've had a few glasses of wine with dinner but I love the image of tiny hamsters running my watch.  COOOOL.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Watch Hampsters are fun.

I wear a Tiffany stainless-steel Portfolio watch I was given as a gift from my company half-an-age ago.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Laboheme said:


> ...If the watch looks and feels great, I don't mind if it's powered by tiny hamsters in exercise wheels...


I can't afford those, so like my computer. all my watches just have drunken baby squirrels in an old Hot Wheels truck tire. 

I wouldn't mind finding a squirrel-powered version of that dainty little blingy one...


----------



## la miss

Stainless Cartier Tank Française for every day and Cartier Tank Louis Cartier in 18k yellow gold with alligator strap for dress up.

Once in a while I wear Hermes Cape Cod but not very often.


----------



## LaBoheme

ShimmaPuff said:


> I can't afford those, so like my computer. all my watches just have *drunken baby squirrels in an old Hot Wheels truck tire*.
> 
> I wouldn't mind finding a squirrel-powered version of that dainty little blingy one...



LOL!!


----------



## LaBoheme

rosehair said:


> OKAY I've had a few glasses of wine with dinner but I love the image of tiny hamsters running my watch.  COOOOL.


----------



## noon

I love watches and have a nice ever growing collection, cant leave the house without one on or else I feel naked  
Lately Ive been wearing my Jacob and Co watch. Its a five timezone, and during the day I usually wear it without the diamond bezel.


----------



## Me2

1) Dior Cristal with diamonds
2) Pippo Italia with diamonds
3) Gucci classic "G" face 
4) Emporio Armani
5) Links of London


----------



## green_eggs

1) Rolex gold/stainless yachtmaster with white roman dial
2) YG Rolex masterpiece with diamond bezel and diamond MOP face


----------



## rosehair

Today I stopped off at Cartier out on the Island (that's Long Island, NY to u out of towners) and I almost died because I just found out today that the Panthere has been discontinued.  I bought my Tank Francaise a couple of years ago and was torn between it the Panthere and the Santos galbee.  Went for the classic Tank BUT NOW I WANT THE PANTHERE CUZ IT'S GONE.  aaaarrrrghhhhh!!!!!!   I think this is called buyer's remorse.  No matter what, it will always be a Cartier for me even though I lust after others... I'm a simple, single minded girl.


----------



## LaBoheme

rosehair said:


> Today I stopped off at Cartier out on the Island (that's Long Island, NY to u out of towners) and I almost died because I just found out today that the Panthere has been discontinued.  I bought my Tank Francaise a couple of years ago and was torn between it the Panthere and the Santos galbee.  Went for the classic Tank BUT NOW I WANT THE PANTHERE CUZ IT'S GONE.  aaaarrrrghhhhh!!!!!!   I think this is called buyer's remorse.  No matter what, it will always be a Cartier for me even though I lust after others... I'm a simple, single minded girl.



Pre-owned Pantheres pop up often on SignedPieces.com, Tourneau.com and (shudder) of course, Ebay. I've heard great things about Signed Pieces & Tourneau but Ebay is well... Ebay  -  could be great... could be grizzly.


----------



## rosehair

Laboheme said:


> Pre-owned Pantheres pop up often on SignedPieces.com, Tourneau.com and (shudder) of course, Ebay. I've heard great things about Signed Pieces & Tourneau but Ebay is well... Ebay - could be great... could be grizzly.


 
Ebay: a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to LOSE money there.  Tourneau definitely since you can turn your old watches in for upgrades.  OR MAYBE THIS MEANS I SHOULD GET THE SANTOS GALBEE!!!!  I could trade in my Tank Francaise and 21 Must de for it??? What do u think?


----------



## BagAngel

Classic Gucci G is my favourite at the minute


----------



## LaBoheme

rosehair said:


> Ebay: a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to LOSE money there.  Tourneau definitely since you can turn your old watches in for upgrades.  OR MAYBE THIS MEANS I SHOULD GET THE SANTOS GALBEE!!!!  I could trade in my Tank Francaise and 21 Must de for it??? What do u think?



LOL! Oh wow, my first reaction is to 'go for it' but I'm horribly indecisive about watches. My father had 5 (that I know of/can remember) his entire life but I've gone through more than five different watches in the last 2yrs.:shame:

I read a really funny article (will try to find it) by a watch nut guy who had really been through it with lots of different watches and spent much time and money in the process. His core advice was to be patient or if you can afford it, simply  buy the Dream Watch first. He'd been avoiding it because of the cost and trying to be happy with 'lesser' ones but ended up spending more than he would have buying the Dream watch at the outset.

He eventually traded them all for his Holy Grail piece... a PatekP(?) if I remember correctly.
***
If you love the Santos Galb more than the TF and 21, then trade in, definitely.


----------



## victoshieh

The watch I wear everyday is the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust with the roman numeral face 
(stainless steel bracelet). I love it and it is the only watch I wear...though I do want a Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## saligator

The panthere has been discontinued for years. Hard to find.


----------



## Milan

I've had a stunning gold TAG for 10 years and still cant find anything I like more...


----------



## rosehair

I love sitting at my computer laughing at the screen... so LaBoheme, I will look into my Dream watch. Loved the story even without the article. I will check out selling them on ebay and here in NY there's Craig's list. In the meantime, I'm not crying when I look at my Tank Francaise, if u know what I mean.. just obsessing in a delicious shallow way... hehehehee....


----------



## sheanabelle

you're all making me want/need a nice watch! right now I have a fossil that my BF got me and I love it, but i need an upgrade.


----------



## Kaytay3489

Both my mother wears Raymond Weil and I will once I graduate.

I love how simple and classic they are.  Mine has a mother of pearl face and a few diamonds.  Although before I picked mine out, I did first fall for a gorgeous, diamond covered, pink Rado.


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

I've got two fossil watches, and I absolutely love them both. I'm pretty rough with watches, and I would be so afraid of getting something more expensive and just ruining it.


----------



## tiny cat

For now I just have a cute, simple Kenneth Cole watch, since I hardly ever wear watches and I don't need a nice one yet. I'm sure I'll get something nicer eventually, though, and when I do I'm hoping to buy a nice Tag.


----------



## chicaboo

Gucci twirl


----------



## guccimamma

i have a cartier tank francaise, and an older gold cartier tank

but the watch i wear everyday...and haven't taken off but a few occasions in almost 7 years. is a raymond weil, stainless steel, from costco. it is the best watch ever! and it was such a great deal!


----------



## anufangava

I have the following:
1. 2 tone rolex datejust
2. Gold rolex datejust
3. Cartier stainless steeltank francais
4. Cartier stainless steel roadster
5. Cartier 21 chronoscaph
6. Franck Muller whitegold cintree curvex


----------



## seahorse

Ulysse Nardin's Big Date


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Gucci 4605 Diamond with mother of pearl face that has been my trusty for a few years now







And I also have the white multicolore LE Tambour Love Louis Vuitton watch
(Not my photo, borrowed from ebay to give an example as their photo is so much better than my camera phone's)  











I also have a very cute one from Walmart that I adore that is very dainty. Not even sure of the brand but it was less than $60. lol
I've been wanting a Chanel J12 forever but since I've only worn my LV once I'm afraid I won't use a white one enough to justify it.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Bee...Bee said:


> My ultimate watch, the Bunny Sutra, LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got ten thousand compliments (or not) on it, LOL.



OH MY GOD! That is too freakin funny! 
I had to do a google on it cause I couldnt read the brand ....so I could try to find one of those! This is what I found... lol


----------



## gucci fan

omega constellation for the past 3 years.


----------



## desirusso

I love watches I have two watches I switch between right now a Coach watch with the signature face and a Philip Stein. That is my favorite bec ause I can switch the bands on them.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Michele Deco S/S b/c it goes with everything.  Before I got that, I would wear my Movado Portico two tone.


----------



## anmldr1

i have my franck muller conquistador...which i love! and a cartier pasha


----------



## snoopygroupie

Tag Heuer Professional 200 Meters Watch, I wear this watch everyday.


----------



## boku

My Collection so far..

Jeager LeCoultre Reverso Duetto Classique.
Cartier Pasha C 35mm.
Cartier Basculante.
TAG Heuer Formula 1 Glamour Diamonds.
Vintage Omega DeVille.

I want to get..
Patek Philippe Twenty~4.
Zenith Baby Star.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

boku said:


> My Collection so far..
> 
> Jeager LeCoultre Reverso Duetto Classique.
> Cartier Pasha C 35mm.
> Cartier Basculante.
> TAG Heuer Formula 1 Glamour Diamonds.
> Vintage Omega DeVille.
> 
> I want to get..
> Patek Philippe Twenty~4.
> Zenith Baby Star.



I had to look up the Duetto. Wow. That is one funky looking watch and I am in love with it! lol


----------



## GTOFan

Cartier Tank 2tone


----------



## boku

mlowran said:


> I had to look up the Duetto. Wow. That is one funky looking watch and I am in love with it! lol


 
Yea, I love the reverso feature. It's like getting 2 watches for the one.


----------



## PHENOMENON

this gorgeous piece from Raymond Weil. Got it as a gift 4 years ago


----------



## Serayane

I have a Tissot Ballade III. It's not that special, but I love it to pieces


----------



## mee4

Cartier Tank or Movado Harmony depending on what activity I will be doing.  My Cartier is Ladies size with Mother of Pearl face which I love


----------



## Bee...Bee

boku said:


> My Collection so far..
> 
> Cartier Basculante.



Wow, now that that is an unusual watch with a really nice movement (according to the Cartier Timepieces book the movement is a Frederic Piguet with a really good finish and it is actually more sophisticated than the Reverso movement!).

I was looking into one until I went astray somewhere  and I still do not know which Tank to get. I think the vertical tipping mechanism (Basculante = tipping) is really unique and compliments your horizontal flipping Reverso.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Kat said:


> I have several timepieces that I switch around.  I have one Rolex, one Raymond Weil, and three Ebel watches.  I always wear a watch so over the years I've started a collection.
> 119_1936-20061214220948.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



What size is your Rolex?  Is it a Ladies or a Mid Size please?


----------



## cph706

As of today (or Thursday when it arrives), a Patek Twenty-4 with white face!


----------



## invincible569

His and hers... 

TAG HEUER CARRERA & TAG HEUER LINK with Diamonds


----------



## bb10lue

Wow...ladies, these watches are TDF!!!

I think I'm *ready* for a nice watch!! Right now I'm using the SWATCH watch that bf got me last year.


----------



## Berlyn

Chanel J12 38mm white diamond bezel.


----------



## Agent Kitty

my watch changes all the time, I alternate the following:
Cartier Divan (large breast cancer limited edition)
Chanel J12 38mm chrono w/white diamond bezel
Panerai
Franck Mueller Crazy Numbers w/red face in rose gold
Cartier Santos 100
Rolex Chellini
Breitling yellow gold men's

my watch addiction might be worse than my handbag addiction!


----------



## caxe

*A no-name watch set that I got for about $20 a few years back at Walmart that has interchangeable bands in various colors.  All the different sets had different colored straps, so I bought like four of them.  I lose watches too much to put any serious cash into them.*


----------



## mooks

I wear a Rolex Submariner and would love a Panerai


----------



## kristie

I just got a brand new Rolex midsized datejust with oyster band, smooth bezel, stick markers and a rose gold face.  I am so in love with it!!


----------



## silverstar2

I have a Tag Heuer Link with diamonds watch with a black face. LOVE IT


----------



## MissyBaby

I don't know why I'm replying to this.

I don't wear a wristwatch at all period. I used to, but then the more instruments I started playing the less I wore on my wrists. Thank God my cell phone has a clock, otherwise I would be in deep doodoo!


----------



## honu

I mostly wear a Tank Francaise midsize. It's totally scratched up but I love it to death! Sometimes I alternate between that and a Hello Kitty chronograph.


----------



## choozen1ne

Rolex  Yacht Master , it was a gift from my  father , even though he has questionable taste in Fashion he does have good taste in Watches


----------



## Megadane

I just bought a Tag Heuer Limited Edition Diamond Link Chronograph watch..is taking some getting used to as it's heavy, very blingy (63 diamonds) and my other watches are both Gucci's, the bamboo and an older gold horsebit inspired watch.  Both of those have a rectangular face while my new beauty kind of screams 'look at me'!!


----------



## Excess Baggage

after much debating, i just bought a white chanel j12 men's size. now, i'm really broke. oh well.


----------



## LVLorri

A Cartier Santos for me


----------



## ilzabet

i have a wenger swiss army watch that i love.  i'm looking at getting something with diamonds but i'm not in a hurry because i like this one so much.


----------



## purly

I have a few swatches, but these days I wear necklace watches. They're basically pocket watches worn around your neck.

I have one that looks like an old fashioned pocket watch, one that is an owl with the belly replaced by a clock, and one that is a lady bug whose wings open up to reveal the clock.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LVLorri said:


> A Cartier Santos for me


 
I love your Santos!


----------



## LVLorri

oo_let_me_see said:


> I love your Santos!


 
Thank you!  I never take it off, it's so classic 

x


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

At the moment, my everyday watch is a Rotary.

Stainless Steel, Mother of Pearl face with stone hour markers and stone set bezel (Cubic Z I think, not diamonds!) and I love it.

At the end of the year (hopefully November) I will be getting a Rolex.


----------



## graceful

My watch is a Raymond Weil Parasifal, two tone.  It is very classy and elegant.  I also wear a burberry square face watch on the weekends for a more casual look.


----------



## peace43

I wear it everyday since I bought it 3 years ago:

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust with rose face/jubiliee bracelet:


----------



## mozzarella

Loganz said:


> *Bee-Bee* - your bunny-sutra watch is hilarious. I love it!!
> 
> 
> After having the J12 as my desktop wallpaper for over a year I bought myself one (33mm, blk, w/diamond markers) for Christmas.
> 
> I love it!!! It is nice to see all the pretty watches in this thread, lets me know I am not the only one who finds watches to make the most practical form of jewelry.


 
This is so funny! J12 is my desktop wallpaper too! Except I won't be able to get one for a while!


----------



## Lv2shopp

I have Rolex oyster date, 2 tone with diamond markers, cartier tank 2 tone, michelle urban mini with diamonds and my newest and most loved and cannot take my eyes off of J12 White diamond bezel 33mm. I want the black with diamond markers.......


----------



## niseixtenshi

Movado


----------



## gilbyc

bvlgari aluminum diagono


----------



## ricky11

michele urban moment.  i dont have a pic of me wearing it, but here it is at saks.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1184775475399


----------



## sparklemint

Rolex, Tag and Raymond Weil


----------



## ellacoach

I have 2 stainless Movado's, one is actually a man's watch...I like bigger size watches vs. small ones. I also have a medium to large size Tag Heuer.


----------



## pinkpearl

cartier tank - black crocodile strap  love it.


----------



## amnA-

umm for every day i wear my brown DKNY or the Black Swarovski -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59915008@N00/821113727/


for occasions i wear my new Chopard Happy Sport Oval ( with 7 inside, many on the strap and around the dial diamonds - )
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59915008@N00/sets/72157600879964508/

its a grad. present frm my dad -


----------



## Oh Donna!

I have a Rolex I bought as a present to myself 2 years ago. I wear it to work.  I have 2 14k and 18k watches I bought from QVC that I bought recently that I love. I have been wearing them alot too.  Theres nothing like the 18k gold face of watch staring back at ya! Impulse buys, but very happy with them!


----------



## Juilletdix

In order of newness:  stainless steel Cartier Roadster; Ladies Gold Yachtmaster; Gold/SS Rolex Datejust.

I bought the Roadster specifically for the ease in changing the straps.  So far, I have the white, cherry and chestnut alligator straps with an orange calfskin on special order.


----------



## winterpearls3

so far my favorite is my recent purchase:  a Michele Extreme Fleur watch in pink sapphires and diamond.


----------



## angelhipster

Cartier Roadster but saving up for J12 w/diamond bezel.


----------



## angelhipster

I have this with a black face w/diamond markers. It's beautiful on you and WOW  to the tennis bracelet!!!


graceful said:


> My watch is a Raymond Weil Parasifal, two tone.  It is very classy and elegant.  I also wear a burberry square face watch on the weekends for a more casual look.


----------



## bb10lue

Chanel J12 38mm with diamond markers!! Saving up for a Cartier Roadster!!


----------



## Juilletdix

My brand new Roadster with the cherry alligator strap.


----------



## bl2k4

Nice watches !


----------



## Loony

My new Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control


----------



## mishaagui

Rolex, Chopard & when i want to wear a big watch... my hubby's Poljot


----------



## CynthiaNYC

My everyday watch is an Ebel Mini Beluga with pearl dial and diamonds...the lady who runs the diner in my town has the same watch!! LOL!






I'm thinking of getting a more casual watch soon, which would probably be an Hermes Cape Cod Double Tour:


----------



## MarieG

Mostly my Raymond Weil Tango




and also my Gucci


----------



## TheBigBunny

16610 and PAM104






Tank Francaise and 16234


----------



## peace43

Loony said:


> My new Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control





Beautiful watch!!!  Very simple and elegant!!!  Love the see through back!


----------



## cbetht

Movado


----------



## amnA-

ok finally cracked an easy way to put my pics on - so here are my watches again  

formal events: chopard
daily wear: dkny or black swarovski


----------



## Loony

peace43 said:


> Beautiful watch!!!  Very simple and elegant!!!  Love the see through back!



Thank you


----------



## Pursegrrl

MarieG said:


> Mostly my Raymond Weil Tango


 
oh MarieG...I have the RW Tango too!    My (now ex) BF gave it to me for christmas last year and I couldn't wear it for awhile after we split but now I'm OK with it....so elegant and luxurious!!


----------



## LoVer

I wear the Chopard Happy Diamonds - will post picture later.


----------



## MarieG

Pursegrrl said:


> oh MarieG...I have the RW Tango too!    My (now ex) BF gave it to me for christmas last year and I couldn't wear it for awhile after we split but now I'm OK with it....so elegant and luxurious!!



It's such a great watch- I am sure you will enjoy wearing it, *Pursegrrl*! At least your ex BF had good taste!


----------



## keodi

wow!! beautiful watches ladies I have a 2 tone movado and I'm saving for the cartier tank francias stainless steel


----------



## xjuliephanx

bb10lue said:


> Chanel J12 38mm with diamond markers!! Saving up for a Cartier Roadster!!


WOW..  I love your watch.  White is my favorite color and I love Chanel.  Just can't afford it!!

Mines nothing fancy but I love the simplicity of it.  Coach by Movado.  I've had it about a year so there are a lot of scratches on it.


----------



## vuittonamour

Sunshine said:


> One of these! (I just had the middle one polished, it looks awesome!)


 
my mommy has your rolex. hehe.


----------



## margaritaxmix

My mom wears either her Rolex or her Movado...she also has a Raymond Weil I think...love the look of it!

I wear a Swatch  ... but I hate wearing watches...for some reason they make my wrist look..wierd.


----------



## margaritaxmix

amnA- said:


> ok finally cracked an easy way to put my pics on - so here are my watches again
> 
> formal events: chopard
> daily wear: dkny or black swarovski



You have AMAZING taste in watches!! I LOVE the black Swarovski..but, 

THAT CHOPARD IS TDF!    So elegant!


----------



## sorsara

Those are my three watches

1. Cartier Pasha, but as u can see the leather band is ripped I need to replace it.
2. Chaumet (Class one)
3.Rolex (Lady date just)


----------



## amnA-

margaritaxmix said:


> You have AMAZING taste in watches!! I LOVE the black Swarovski..but,
> 
> THAT CHOPARD IS TDF!    So elegant!



thnk u SO much! i find it so hard to buy a watch since i am very very picky but thnk God i found some good ones - waiting for my Rolex now


----------



## meela188

i have two gucci watches that i interchange depending on if what i'm wearing goes better with white or yellow gold. i also have a diamond accutron watch that i wear occasionaly but on a regular day its detween the gucci's


----------



## catabie

Roadster-medium..love BIG watches!


----------



## jfhave

I have been wearing a Philip Stein all summer, I have a white strap and a black one...


----------



## peace43

I now alternate between my new blue face Rolex and my rose face Rolex.  The white face was my Dad's watch that I inherited when he passed away.


----------



## legaldiva

Hmmm ... I never got into watches.  I guess I never needed to go farther than simply functional.  Right now I have an awesome black and purple digital watch ... I totally love it & it was like, $15.


----------



## spoiledwify

i wear my yatchmaster all the time.love it!!!
now i want to get cartier, so

anyone know what was retail price for  cartier ?? all model and their price?? will appeciate if anyone can contribute telling the price .

TIA


----------



## nomoney

I wear Invicta watches with and without diamonds. Any Invicta lovers here?


----------



## Wiggle

Chanel (J12)
Longines (La Grande Classique)

The main thing I look for in a watch is that it actually allows me to tell the time!! Some watch faces are too small for my liking. *nomoney*, I've heard only good things about Invicta's quality!


----------



## Wild_Rose

TheBigBunny said:


> Tank Francaise and 16234


I just chocked! you're an owner of a FERRARI???????


----------



## JJBROWN

Everyday watch is my Philip Stein "double diamond".


----------



## idests

I own one watch-- a 1958 Bulova with a 14kt gold case. Someday I will buy it the expensive brown croc band it deserves. Right now we're making do with an affordable black leather band. it gains about 5 minutes a day, but I don't mind being early.


----------



## Miss Sooky

My white J12 does it for me but I also love my rado for its sleek appeal when I am feeling less 'shouty'


----------



## Tibu

I like watches that are on the more delicate side and I mostly wear my Cartier stainless Santos Demoiselle.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I would love to get my hands on an Hermes Cape Cod Double tour watch!


----------



## couturequeen

Currently wearing a Movado Bela.  Looking to get a Cartier Santos Demoiselle next.


----------



## harleyNemma

Hermes Cape Cod Palladium w/Rouge H Croc strap 






Under consideration: Ebel Wave or Cartier Tank Francaise...Would love opinions!


----------



## radhika

cartier santos demoiselle full gold with diamonds 
omega steel with diamonds and pearl dial


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Rolex Yachtmaster


----------



## snibor

I love my Rado.  They look sleek and you can't kill em!


----------



## angelhipster

Cartier Roadster that I got as a wedding gift for now, but saving for Chanel J12 in white.


----------



## angelhipster

There is a great place in Los Angeles that sells genuine  Cartier for about 10% to 15%  less and they're authorized. I bought my DH's Omega and my mom's Cartier as well as my own.  Let me know if you're interested and I'll get you the number. 




spoiledwify said:


> i wear my yatchmaster all the time.love it!!!
> now i want to get cartier, so
> 
> anyone know what was retail price for  cartier ?? all model and their price?? will appeciate if anyone can contribute telling the price .
> 
> TIA


----------



## bagshopr

Omega constellation rose gold and stainless.  It was my birthday gift back in May.


----------



## jehaga

Mostly Chanel J12 nowadays. Just spent over $700 to have my Tank Francaise go through a complete spa treatment. Now it looks brand new and I don't want to wear it for fear of wearing out the band.


----------



## mbarbi

for everyday tag heuer, technomarine and philip stein...for special occasions my rolex.


----------



## nytrokiss

I wear a Movado Watches


----------



## Charlie

I don't have one. I have a baby-G casio that I used only when I run to time myself . I never thought I needed one since I dont really care much about time KWIM?? but ever since I joined this forum and starting surfing around the jewerly box I can stop thinking about getting one, I even told DH I wanted one for my B-day  and he already has a beautiful rolex and spent a lot on my ring so I think I would be getting a good one


----------



## smooches

My everyday watch that I received from an aunt as a college graduation present

Raymond Weil Toccata Stainless Steel and 18K gold w/ diamonds


----------



## luvmy3girls

I'm looking for a watch...any good suggestions??


----------



## jodica

This is my watch. I love it, good for day or night. 

http://www.movado.com/Details.aspx?Id=womens&watchType=Womens&watchCode=&watchId=605526&page=6


----------



## Royal

Cartier Santos (blue dial) and Rolex Pearlmaster.  It really depends on your budget.  I used to have a really great Citizen watch I got for about $120, about 10 years ago.  It still works great, and it's a beautiful design.  My sister has had the same Bulova for the last 25 years, and it's still a beautiful watch.  So what do you want to spend and do you want it for fashion, function or both?


----------



## gabz

i m an ESQ girl mainly. i usually wear my diamond esq watch


----------



## luvmy3girls

anyone like the michele watches?


----------



## Bay

Here's the watch I wear the most:

http://shop.guess.com/ProductDetails.aspx?style=85633L&image=85633L-NC&root_category|596=WOMEN'S+ACCESSORIES&category|626=WATCHES&browse=1&rpt=Department.aspx&pt=ProductListing.aspx

Nothing special and not very expensive but I love it


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Rolex steel 31mm oyster, no date


----------



## jchiara

My two favorite watches are my Cartier Tank Watch and my Coach Movado.


----------



## jcriley5

Beebee I LOVE your Patek Phillipe, the first one you have pictured.  I saw this at the jelwry store yesterday and was seriously drooling!!!!


----------



## LVgal1972

Rolex is my all-time fave. Cant get myself to use any other watch.


----------



## Archipelago

My mom bought this Gucci for me.


----------



## awbrat

I LOVE watches as much as bags. I alternate b/t a Cartier Roadster (pink face) & Santos, Hermes H Hour (small w/ black croc & large w/ grey ostrich), S/S Rolex, 2 tone w/ diamond dial Rolex. For fun I wear my LV watch with beige Vernis band (not sure of the name). Adding a black 38mm J12 w/ diam. markers in a week or so =)


----------



## ReRe

Rado Jubillee, Tag, Gucci Bamboo and Dior Chris 47


----------



## Royal

Bay said:


> Here's the watch I wear the most:
> 
> http://shop.guess.com/ProductDetails.aspx?style=85633L&image=85633L-NC&root_category|596=WOMEN'S+ACCESSORIES&category|626=WATCHES&browse=1&rpt=Department.aspx&pt=ProductListing.aspx
> 
> Nothing special and not very expensive but I love it



That's a really lovely watch!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

It depends on what else I'm wearing. I have accumulated what to me seems like a lot of watches, none of them expensive, most of them have rhinestones all round, that's an important feature. 

The one I'm wearing today is very simple, a silver colored metal band, sort of oblong face, with curved sides, and of course, rhinestones. It says Peugeot, I got it a few years ago on eBay for next to nothing. It sparkles, keeps good time, and works very well when you just need a simple silver colored watch.


----------



## Leelee

jodica said:


> This is my watch. I love it, good for day or night.
> 
> http://www.movado.com/Details.aspx?Id=womens&watchType=Womens&watchCode=&watchId=605526&page=6


That watch is lovely!


----------



## SuzyZ

luvmy3girls said:


> anyone like the michele watches?


I just got a Michele Mini-Urban - no diamonds, I don't like diamonds for everyday jewelry- I always wanted a Michele and I am thrilled with mine!


----------



## sparklemint

I have 3.. Rolex lady datejust, Tag Heuer Aquaracer with blue MOP and diamond markers and a Raymond Weil (won this one).. I love all three for different reasons!


----------



## anette

I have a black J12, which is so practical for every day, (Have my eyes on the white as well.) an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, which i love as it's not so popular, Cartier stainless steel Tank (which i havent been wearing for years!!) and a very fancy Breguet Reine de Naples watch for evening ocasions.

Have Frank Mueller's Master Square on my wishlist!!!


----------



## Ego-Girl

Versaci 

or 

Rolex


----------



## Vicky2007

I love watch and it always be my must-have accessory. I have many watches since High st. to Highend. I think it depends on your budget.


----------



## cdnshopper

Most of the time I wear my Fendi Classico with stainless steel band & black dial for every day wear since it goes with everything.  Sometimes I'll wear my tag huer SEL (gold band).  I was fortunate to receive these as gifts


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love my Chanel J12 most!


----------



## katriese831

I just got this one and I love it! It's great for everyday wear, but still very classic and pretty.


----------



## LaBoheme

Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## nydiana

Longines Evidenza black automatic. Used to wear my automatic Tag Heuer automatic pink face, but I just love my Evidenza.


----------



## Tulip Purple

Here is my daily watches:


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Rolex, VC&A, BVLGARI, Cartier, Tag Heuer


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Today it is a small gold colored one, the brand is Elgin, oval face, rhinestones all round, of course. I cannot overemphasize the importance of this feature.


----------



## Tulip Purple

Mine are Chopard & Piaget.

Pls feel free to view & post yr great jewerly collection in here:
Jewelry Box in Action!!


----------



## coleigh

I love watches as much as I adore purses so I quite often switch my timepieces from day to day.  Some of my favorite everyday watches are Gucci 1500, Ebel Sportswave, and Concord Sportivo.


----------



## missisa07

I have a Gucci watch and a Van Bellinger watch.  My mom got the Van Bellinger on sale.  It has a 1 karat diamond bezel as well as diamond markers.  It's gorgeous and I get compliments on it daily.


----------



## margarita

My favorites are:

Cartier Two-tone Tank Francaise
Cartier Two-tone Santos
Corum Potpourri (Multi-stone bracelet)


----------



## la miss

Cartier Tank Francaise for everyday. Great watch!


----------



## Tulip Purple

My wristwatches other collection for daily wear:

1. Montblanc mens size 
2. Rolex ladies datejust
3. Frank Muller Crazy hours mens size 
4. Cartier Santos rose gold ladies size.


----------



## Luccibag

Another one for the Cartier Tank Francaise (midsize) and soon to be white J12


----------



## rachiem

I have an Omega constellation and an Omega Seamaster but I tend to stick to my tortoiseshell Armani for work and everyday use. I would be lost without my watches!!


----------



## clearstatic

anette said:


> I have a black J12, which is so practical for every day, (Have my eyes on the white as well.) an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, which i love as it's not so popular, Cartier stainless steel Tank (which i havent been wearing for years!!) and a very fancy Breguet Reine de Naples watch for evening ocasions.
> 
> Have Frank Mueller's Master Square on my wishlist!!!



i love the j12. but im really curious as to how much longer is it going to be a big thing. Its a fashion watch, which is likely to go out of style (though its been out and about for about 7 yrs.) Yet you have AMAZING, and I MEAN AMAZING, classic watches. FROM THE AUDEMARS to the Breguet, you have great taste. Im hoping for a Franck Muller soon, Maybe a Casablanca.

as per my watches, 

Rolex Oyster Perp. Two tone. (gave to my mother)
Cartier Pasha 38mm Chronograph (gave to mom too)
Cartier Tank Francaise Chronoreflex (my daily baby)
Philip Stein Tesler
Locman 
Several Technomarines


and im hoping on,

Rolex President Datejust with dark blue metal-like face white gold with baguette bezel.
A pasha seatimer 40.5mm black rubber bracelet.
and like I mentioned a Franck Muller.


----------



## gingerale

i mainly wear a cartier roader for work and black j12 sometimes


----------



## risingsun

Either my Omega Constellation with diamond bezel and MOP face or my Rolex Datejust SS/gold jubilee bracelet.  Rolex needs to go for a reconditioning, which will cost major $$$


----------



## deluxeduck

here are my wrist babies:





from top, l-r: Gucci G, Tag Heuer 2000 Exclusive, Cartier Panthére, Cartier Santos 100 XL two-tone and stainless steel models (they're my current fave), Bvlgari Carbongold limited edition (Monte Carlo), Tag Heuer Monaco re-edition and Rolex Oyster Perpetual DateJust.


----------



## laura12

I love the Pearl face!


----------



## Bagluvluv

eddavhhr said:


> *Oops - the last watch I said Gevril, and I meant Girard Perregaux...don't know how I did that. Where is my brain?*


 

Im considering a watch from this maker....what are your thoughts about this brand?


----------



## Coldplaylover

2 tone rolex date just with midnight blue face and diamond markers or my plain stainless steel rolex.  I am very interested in the Cape Cod Hermes watch for a future purchase since I have no leather straps.


----------



## lifeisfun

My favorite is my 18k yellow gold rolex with diamonds.  I pretty much just wear that but I do have 2 Guccis and a Cartier locked up in the closet lol


----------



## Raspberry

I wear a Longines DolceVita with mother-of-pearl face and diamond markers.


----------



## deluxeduck

laura12 said:


> I love the Pearl face!



its actually the salmon coloured dial. but thanks!


----------



## sarajane

A vintage Tudor Oyster which has been handed down to me from my grandfather. 
Also wear a Rotary Rocks two-tone watch & some cheap & cheerful ones when on holiday.


----------



## keodi

sarajane said:


> A vintage Tudor Oyster which has been handed down to me from my grandfather.
> 
> 
> sounds lovely!


----------



## krystl

A vintage men's size Rolex and Panerai


----------



## Cheryl

Breitling Cockpit MOP with diamond dial and diamond bezel


----------



## IntlSet

Two-tone Cartier Tank Francaise.


----------



## urologist

Cartier Santos
Tag Heuer Aquaracer with pink MOP face and diamond markers
Franck Muller Sunset
Michele MW2 
Movado--unfortunately it is so old I forgot the name of the model--sorry!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Two Hermes Kelly watches -- one black with silver, another orange with gold
Tag Heuer
Two Guccis -- black with gold rim, gold bracelet
Quisp (yes, one I ordered from a cereal box! it's so fun!)
Coming this month: stainless Rolex w/datejust


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Tag Heuer
Michele Deco
Michele CSX 36 with diamonds

I'm really hard on watches so I can't be trusted with anything more expensive haha!


----------



## Chickee

My everyday watch is a two tone Raymond Weil "Parisfal".


----------



## ceya

a rolex with white gold bezel on diamond dial.


----------



## risingsun

Omega Constellation Mini with diamond bezel and mop face
Rolex SS/Gold Lady Datejust with Jubilee band


----------



## Bitten

Tag Aquaracer with pink mop dial and diamond markers
Cartier two-tone tank francais
Gucci (no idea which model, quite old)

Considering Rolex now...or maybe another Cartier...or maybe Breitling??


----------



## Bitten

cherthompson said:


> Breitling Cockpit MOP with diamond dial and diamond bezel


 

Could you possibly post pics?? I'm not very familiar with Breitling models but would like to know more.


----------



## doreenjoy

I have an Omega two-tone, with a diamond bezel and colored diamonds around the face at the number stations. I love it!


----------



## marinegf

Michelle Petite coquette with diamonds


----------



## tiffanystar

Links of London Celcius warch. Its white ceramic with diamond bezel.  Love the Chanel J12 but can't afford one so plumbed for this. Its really beautiful and quite contemporary.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Rolex!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Rolex
So far a stainless,jubilee datejust w/ pink/salmon face, and waiting to get my next midsize Rolex!
I also have a Raymond Weil with diamonds, but not too often!


----------



## chanel-girl

Rolex lady datejust with stainless & 18K white gold fluted bezel, jubilee bracelet and white mother of pearl diamond dial

Wear it all the time and LOVE IT!


----------



## misskt

Here are my everyday watches, just for lounging around and going to classes: 

Juvenia 







ESQ






Corum 'Bubble Watch'











As you can tell by the scratches they are very well loved :shame:


----------



## toiletduck

I wear a Panerai PAN 49 on most days. I usually alternate between that and my Marc Jacobs that I got on a whim.


----------



## skyqueen

Just got the Movado "Concept 60" limited edition. Beautiful F VS diamonds. The face is a mirror so you can use it to put your lipstick on or check eye make-up. I wear it with 4 (2ct each) slip on bangles...2 white gold, 2 yellow gold. Goes together well and great for everyday.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

-movado "remi swiss diamond" watch.  white mother of pearl face w/ 80 white diamonds bezel.
-cartier pasha automatic
-gucci G mini diamond w/ pink satin strap


----------



## MissusB

My husband-to-be is a jeweler and sells pre-owned Rolex watches, so it has to be Rolex (plus, he hooks me up)!

Everyday: Man's 34 mm SS/18K DATE, Oyster band, smooth bezel with a white Arabic face. Love it!

Dress:  Ladies  26mm SS/18K Datejust, Jubilee band, bead set diamond bezel with a white Roman face.


----------



## kh9079

Rolex diamond dial w/ diamond bezel gold/silver band


----------



## frannita

toiletduck said:


> I wear a Panerai PAN 49 on most days. I usually alternate between that and my Marc Jacobs that I got on a whim.



Ahhh! I love the 49! Do you have a lot of straps?  I can't waiiiiit to get one (either the 48 or 49! I want both! Lol) and buy tons of straps! DH has the zero but always hesitates to lend it to me as I am quite clumsy! :shame: He wants the Black Seal Radiomir next


----------



## danicky

*Rolex Datejust, midsize, diamond dial with diamond bezel gold/silver band*. *I love it.*


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

I don't know the name of them but I wear two Coach watches one silver and the other gold, they look like the gallery/heritage watches faces, but the watches more resemble bracelets. Also since I lovve bling I have a D&G swaroski crystal watch that I love, I wear that mostly when I go out. BTW one day a Rolex and a Cartier


----------



## urologist

doreenjoy said:


> I have an Omega two-tone, with a diamond bezel and colored diamonds around the face at the number stations. I love it!


 
I *just* bought this watch in the rose gold/stainless combo!  I love it too!


----------



## MBart

My Dior! Love it. Just a little bit of pink, nothing over the top.


----------



## sarajane

A vintage Tudor Oyster which has been handed down to me from my grandfather. 
Every day it's a Rotary Rocks two-tone. I love its sparkly face.


----------



## Carmen82

This is my one and only wristwatch and I love it. I got it in August last year in Montreal and have received so many compliments on it.


----------



## speyta

I switch between these (Louis Vuitton Valentine Bijou and the second is the Chopard Happy Sport). Love them both, they always make me smile when I look at the time .


----------



## rachiem

I adore Omegas. I wear a Seamaster for everday use ( I like to know the date) and a diamond set constellation for special occasions.


----------



## Suzzeee

I have two nice watches - for everyday I wear a Tag Heuer - no idea what model - it's a classic stainless two-tone w/ a largish round face.  My dressier watch is a gorgeous tank style stainless Raymond Weil.  I also have 3 very cool Hardcore watches - I wear those when in my Harley Babe persona w/ my husband on various weekends here and there.  Then, I have a bunch of fashion watches including a couple of Swatch's - I don't really wear these much and need to stop buying "cute" inexpensive watches because I end up not wearing them - I just sold a huge batch of brand new Swatches to a dealer for a fraction of what I paid for them.


----------



## Suzzeee

speyta said:


> I switch between these (Louis Vuitton Valentine Bijou and the second is the Chopard Happy Sport). Love them both, they always make me smile when I look at the time .



Speyta - gorgeous Happy watch - a Happy diamond watch is my dream watch - I just can't bring myself to spend the bucks on it - my husband has orders that if he ever strikes it big in Vegas, he's to immediately go to the Chopard store and buy it for me though


----------



## urologist

speyta said:


> I switch between these (Louis Vuitton Valentine Bijou and the second is the Chopard Happy Sport). Love them both, they always make me smile when I look at the time .


 
Ooh, I love the Chopard!!  What kind of stones are on the bezel??


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

I just bought myself a Cartier Tank SS as a early b-day pressie - it's perfect for my wrist.


----------



## speyta

Thanks for the compliments you two! The stones are brown diamonds. They're so sparkly, way more so than in the picture.


----------



## christmascoolg

My favourite wrist watch is my favourite Christmas gift that is sterling-silver-greta-watch.


----------



## shamsi

the only watch i wear, despite it's sporty nature ruining my business look, is my technomarine chrono, sometimes I change the band, if i have time.  I love that thing.


A friend bought me a gold (tacky brassy looking gold) citizen watch w/ almost a chain bracelet b/c they didn't like my technomarine I couldn't return it, b/c when I mentioned it, they acted quite insulted, so I keep it in the back of my drawer & wear it out for their birthday.  I promise. It's 80s tacky and UGLY.  But it is the thought.


----------



## urologist

shamsi said:


> the only watch i wear, despite it's sporty nature ruining my business look, is my technomarine chrono, sometimes I change the band, if i have time. I love that thing.
> 
> 
> A friend bought me a gold (tacky brassy looking gold) citizen watch w/ almost a chain bracelet b/c they didn't like my technomarine I couldn't return it, b/c when I mentioned it, they acted quite insulted, so I keep it in the back of my drawer & wear it out for their birthday. I promise. It's 80s tacky and UGLY. But it is the thought.


 
That's hilarious.....funny--I hate when others buy me jewelry and watches--they really reflect my personal taste and I'm not sure others get it right.  Oh well,I guess it's the thought that counts.


----------



## RRSC

It depends on my mood and what I'm wearing so either the Rolex, Cartier pasha, Cartier santos, white Chanel J12, or Panerai Luminor 40mm and my latest addition not pictured yet a black Chanel J12 w/diamond markers


----------



## krystl

RRSC - this is so weird - I've got all the watches that you as per the picture you posted above! There are just slight variations between our watches - my Cartier is Chrono, my Rolex has a black face and my Panerai a baby blue strap and a white face basic model!


----------



## melvel

I'm not a big watch lover.  Believe it or not, I've never bought a watch my entire life.  So everything that I have are gifts.

My regular watch is a Tag Heuer Aquamarine with the mother-of-pearl face.  It was a gift for my birthday last year.  I use it mostly for the office.  

I also have a Technomarine Chrono which I really love.


----------



## intheevent

Cartier Tank for me.


----------



## knn

Cartier Roadster for me


----------



## FleurDeLis

Shamsi, 
don't let your friends get to you.  I love Techno Marine  watches.  You just have more style than them


----------



## dmitchell15

I have the following watches:

Krizia watch (Italian designer) that is purple
Pulsar made by seiko two tone watch
Anne Klein II charm watch
two no name watches that you can switch the scarf band

I plan to buy a new watch either seiko or citizen with a MOP and diamonds around the face. I'm specifically looking at citizen eco-drives. I eventually want to get a Rolex or Piaget, but for now...I will buy what I can afford. I'm a college student so it is not very much!


----------



## wiley12

Silver Movado with mother of pearl face with diamonds. We bought it in Bermuda duty free.  I love it.


----------



## shamsi

everyone has such pretty watches. 



urologist said:


> That's hilarious.....funny--I hate when others buy me jewelry and watches--they really reflect my personal taste and I'm not sure others get it right. Oh well,I guess it's the thought that counts.


That's exactly how I feel.  I'm sure some ppl look at things I like and think, my God that girl is so tacky, ah well.



FleurDeLis said:


> Shamsi,
> don't let your friends get to you.  I love Techno Marine  watches.  You just have more style than them


  Thanks. I like to think so too

It just fits who I am.

btw, I  fleur de Lis (however that would be made plural I don't know)


----------



## *emma*

I only own two. An  Ebel beluga with white mother of pearl with diamonds on bezel and face and  a Chopard Happy Beach.


----------



## sct22

cartier baignore


----------



## dmitchell15

I just bought a seiko MOP Diamond marker two tone watch today at Macy's on sale!!!


----------



## dmitchell15

I found a picture of my new watch that I wanted to share! This is a seiko LeGrand spot. It has diamond markers, Mother of Pearl, and it is two tone.


----------



## keodi

dmitchell15 said:


> I found a picture of my new watch that I wanted to share! This is a seiko LeGrand spot. It has diamond markers, Mother of Pearl, and it is two tone.


nice watch!!


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Thank you! It took me a while to learn how to set the date and time properly so that it will change at midnight.  I have never had a date watch or a diamond/MOP watch. I used to have a seiko, but I lost it when I tried on some clothing in a dressing room. The reason was that the clasp was lose and I should have taken it to the watch shop, but I can't go without a watch. So my lesson learned was that sometimes it is okay to go without a watch to make sure that the clasp is properly fixed. So this time I bought a new seiko and it is much nicer than the old one. Although, sometimes I miss the old one because my parents gave it to me.


----------



## RedDuchess

Most days my Breitling with a bezel, sometimes my hello kitty KLS full diamond, rarely my tambour LV, and on business days the plain Movado, concord, or a Cartier


----------



## tokyogirl

two tone Rolex Datejust -- has basically been my every day watch for the last 8 years.


----------



## never2old

Tag Heuer 18k alter ego with diamond bezel if I'm wearing my yellow gold jewelry or Invicta stainless steel or accutron 2tone if I'm wearing white metals.


----------



## never2old

never2old said:


> Tag Heuer 18k alter ego with diamond bezel if I'm wearing my yellow gold jewelry or Invicta stainless steel or accutron 2tone if I'm wearing white metals.




here is a pic of my Tag watch:


----------



## thegraceful1

I usually rorated between my Chanel J12 (white), Cartier Demoiselle and Louis Vuitton Tambour watch


----------



## nvchampagne

Cartier Tank Francaise white gold with diamonds on face - waited a long time to get this watch, and I love it!


----------



## snoopylaughs

smaller size Fendi square ceramic watch


----------



## tweezer

I just got the Chanel J12 with diamond bezel in white ceramic. Love, love,love!!!. Also have the Michele diamond mini urban.


----------



## Lyanna Stark

My everyday watch is a Rolex TT DateJust with diamond markers. It's reliable.


----------



## slip

I tend to rotate my watches weekly. I recently bought an Omega Constellation Automatic Rose Gold and S/S with Diamond bezel and markers. I have an Anna Sui, Cabane De Zucca which they are manufactured by Seiko. One Puma crystal watch called 'Enticement' in rose gold plated. One Le Santos De Santos which has been discontinued and was my first branded watch cum 18th birthday pressie from my mom. One Chanel Premiere and Chanel Madamoiselle and I have now taken over my Husband's Tag Heuer Kirium. Will try to uploads the pics soon!


----------



## slip

Oops, I meant Le Santos de Cartier which is 18k gold and S/S.


----------



## bb10lue

right now i only have a Chanel J12, planning to get a cartier soon!!!


----------



## Zsazsawife

Tag Heuer


----------



## barcreperie

It's so good to hear from people who love watches - seems that the past few years less and less people are interested in watches as they use their cell phones to get the time.  I have long been in to watches - a few nicer watches and many fun watches.  I love Swatches - they have such cute designs!  I have about 50 Swatches, as well as a Concord with yellow gold sort of braided band and diamond bezel, a gold Tiffany Atlas watch (don't think they make these anymore), and a black Movado museum watch with beatiful mother-of-pearl face in blues/purples/pinks.  Husband has a Cartier Demoiselle with mother-of-pearl face for me for Mother's Day.  In the mid range I have a Lois Hill watch that has a bit of an Indonesian look to it - very interesting watch.   But mostly I wear my Swatches as they are so much fun!


----------



## tokyogirl

*barcreperie* -- Please post pics of your Swatch collection, if you are so inclined.  When I was in HS , my best friend collected Swatches.  I am sure that they must be worth some money know (particularly given how long ago that was! -- basically antiques!)


----------



## zeitgeist4

I have been lusting after this watch for a year or two, and I finally took the plunge!  

Hermes Cape Cod Double Tour


----------



## knn

Wow, that Hermes watch is beautfiul


----------



## elle tee

I wear a Swiss Army, stainless steel, round face, very simple and classic.  I have had it for several years and am very happy with how it is holding up.  My SO also wears a Swiss Army that my dad gave him, black leather band/round face.  It's his first watch and he loves it.  I really want to expand my watch collection though- ideally, a Cartier Tank Francaise and an Hermes Cape Cod double tour.


----------



## jan228

One of my favorites is my Corum Bubble. It was my Christmas present and I just love how unique the look of it is. The only trouble I had was that the standard size strap was way too big and I had to get a replacement. Naturally they wany $200 for 2 inches of leather stitched to rubber. 

I love looking at it and it's the only watch I have with a date complication.









My other favorite is my Fossil Twist. My fiance and I were in Orlando and stopped by the Fossil store. It was the biggest watch in the store, it was pink, and it had moving parts-- it had to be mine!


----------



## bb10lue

^^Awe...thats very cute!!!!


----------



## myrah

I've justed started to wear a Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Duetto for work. It's a nice and elegant watch. I don't mind the manual winding, but I get irritated when I don't wind enough or forgot to wind, and the watch stops running. I also have an automatic Frank Muller Casablanca, but it's being serviced.  During the weekends, I wear a more casual Swatch watch or Timex Ironman sports watch. 

I'd love to get a watch where the moving parts can be seen or with a transparent caseback, but I haven't found one that I like yet. 

Btw, this is a great thread. I enjoyed reading what everyone is wearing.


----------



## barcreperie

tokyogirl said:


> *barcreperie* -- Please post pics of your Swatch collection, if you are so inclined. When I was in HS , my best friend collected Swatches. I am sure that they must be worth some money know (particularly given how long ago that was! -- basically antiques!)


 
Tokyogirl, I'd love to post pics, but I don't have a digital camera (not even one on my cell phone!).  I just started collecting Swatches (all Skin Swatches) about 10 years ago, so I doubt if any of them are worth anything.  Besides that, I wear all of them a lot, so there are none in like-new condition.  I had a drawer full of Swatch plastic boxes and finally threw them out because I needed the drawer space.  I have to say that, for watches generally under $100, they are very well made.  I've only had a problem with one, which died after 5 years or so, and couldn't be revived with a new battery.


----------



## tokyogirl

barcreperie said:


> Tokyogirl, I'd love to post pics, but I don't have a digital camera (not even one on my cell phone!). I just started collecting Swatches (all Skin Swatches) about 10 years ago, so I doubt if any of them are worth anything. Besides that, I wear all of them a lot, so there are none in like-new condition. I had a drawer full of Swatch plastic boxes and finally threw them out because I needed the drawer space. I have to say that, for watches generally under $100, they are very well made. I've only had a problem with one, which died after 5 years or so, and couldn't be revived with a new battery.


 
I totally understand!


----------



## Mai Britt

I have thougt about getting a J12, but I think I like the Dior cristal ones better, because they have steel bracelets, somehow it seems more classic to me (even though I am a Chanel girl). I quite like the one in black with diamond markers and diamond bezel (not the full diamond bezel, just the one with the fewest ones in). Does anyone have that watch (or just one from the range in black) so I can see some modelling pics?


----------



## hulksmash99

RRSC said:


> It depends on my mood and what I'm wearing so either the Rolex, Cartier pasha, Cartier santos, white Chanel J12, or Panerai Luminor 40mm and my latest addition not pictured yet a black Chanel J12 w/diamond markers



I have the Cartier Santos and the J12.


Those get scratched up real easy.


Mine are like a year old, but look like they've been beat up quite a bit.


----------



## GondolaGirl

I have been wearing my silver banded movado everyday for 13 years, but recently I bought the Juicy Couture pink terry on brown leather (because it has movado workings.) I have worn that once with a brown track suit - it is a little uncomfortable. The band is very wide. I also bought the Juicy Mermaid and Ships wheel bracelet, the watch is in the wheel (also Movado workings.) I have not worn that one yet, I can't wait to. Dh bought me a Rolex with pearls along the band, but I only wear it once in a while.....


----------



## lafemmenikita

My current love is my Longines Dolce Vita in gold diamond set which I received from my gorgeous boy for my 30th this year


----------



## sunnyislander

Borrowed this fun thread from the LV forum. I hope I don't offend anyone here. If you think this is too intrusive, you do have the option of ignoring or not respond to it 

For work: Patek Philippe Twenty 4 S/S with diamond-set bezel.
For play: Franck Muller Master Banker S/S with Bracelet or a lesser-known but more-loved (a push pressie from hubby) Flora by NHC (Nouvelle Horlogerie Calabrese) with diamond-set bezel and leather strap.


----------



## styledbyher

dont own a chanel watch.

but i wear my vintage cartier watch when i wear chanels with the gold hw.. love this watch, my dad bought it for me when i was only 5! now its 15 years old lol.

Philliipe Chairrole ( i think thats how its spelled) worn with the bags with the silver hardware..


----------



## piperlu

Tag Heuer Aqua Racer with diamond markers.


----------



## chanelbaby

I have a Baume and Mercier with diamonds and a Tag (which I have never worn as my husband gave me the Baume and Mercier soon after I got my Tag).


----------



## vhdos

White gold Rolex with diamond markers.  I would love to own the Chanel J12 or a chunky Cartier...


----------



## norma haynes

2 tone Rolex w/ diamond markers

or my fav-Chanel J12


----------



## fieryfashionist

I alternate between three watches, depending on the occasion and outfit.  A vintage gold Gucci my mom gave me that works for my gold h/w bags, a s/s Movado which is a great everyday watch, and a s/s Chopard Happy Sport watch (my true love)!   I'd love to add a s/s Cartier tank and a two toned Rolex w/ platinum bezel and diamond markers someday... but I'm in no rush.


----------



## loveaddict

im in between 2 watches, rolex and franck muller =)


----------



## petlouie

usually my 2 tone Rolex w/ diamond markers and diamon bezel


----------



## shopbagnow

my 2 tone Rolex with diamond markers, i don't own chanel watch


----------



## Avril

I don't own any designer watches. When I was in Vegas, I bought three Guess watches and I absolutely love them! I bought two with the big huuuuge round faces (one with a black leather strap, the other has a white leather strap) and the other one is a more dressy bracelet watch. I always get compliments whenever I wear any of them.

Maybe one day I'd like to own a Chanel J12 or Tag Aquaracer with diamonds but as of right now I'll stick to my Guess watches, I want a Chanel bag more than a watch!


----------



## octoberbaggirl

AvrilH said:


> I don't own any designer watches. When I was in Vegas, I bought three Guess watches and I absolutely love them! I bought two with the big huuuuge round faces (one with a black leather strap, the other has a white leather strap) and the other one is a more dressy bracelet watch. I always get compliments whenever I wear any of them.
> 
> Maybe one day I'd like to own a Chanel J12 or Tag Aquaracer with diamonds but as of right now I'll stick to my Guess watches, I want a Chanel bag more than a watch!



I feel the exact same way! I have to save up for my purses  so I just usually wear a plain coach watch. I do have a nicer gucci watch but I rarely wear it, it's SO heavy!


----------



## Mininana

a white J-12 with diamond bezel


----------



## badbananagirl

Black J12


----------



## *Cady*

I have a Gucci watch and a Miss Sixty watch for school.


----------



## GTOFan

Cartier two-tone tank


----------



## larissajay

I just recently got a Rolex midsize datejust with tahitian mother of pearl face and roman numerals.  I'm not really a watch person, so this will probably be the only watch I'll ever wear.  Unless dh wants to get me a Patek Philippe twenty-4... I wouldn't object to that 

Pics of my watch here:


----------



## thegraceful1

My everyday/casual watch is my white J12 mm33, and for the "less casual" days I alternate between my 18K yellow gold Cartier Roadster or Cartier Stainless Steel Tank watch.


----------



## Bagaday

I alternate between three watches:  Cartier Roadster, Carter Tank Francaise and Black 33m J12 w/diamond markers.  Right now I'm wearing the J12 24/7 because I love, love, love it.  My Cartier's are wonderful too but they've taken a backseat for the time being.


----------



## SINinja2978

I find the Chanel watch to be too heavy and mimicked, so I go for the classics. I wear a mens  stainless steel rolex with a black mother of pearl face with diamond dial and diamond bezel just about everyday. However in my box of watches I have a chopard happy butterfly (the largest size possible) with a custom diamond bezel, a laides presidential rolex in yellow gold with mother of pearl diamond dial and bezel, a ladies stainless steel with a pink face and diamond bezel and a mens's size two tone submariner with a blue face. I am looking to get a daytona next. I love big chunky watches, so I prefer the men's sizes for everyday.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

No Chanel here yet either. Maybe someday. Mine is a Michele Deco Baguette w/ diamonds.


----------



## Jayne1

I have 3 Cartiers.  Two for summer, one for winter (it has a leather band.)


----------



## Luccibag

Most of the time I wear my J12.  If Im not wearing the J12 I rotate between my Chopard Happy watch and my Cartier Tank watch.


----------



## Happyamelie

I do not wear watches...


----------



## angelsky

boy size rolex with diamond markers and chopard happy sport


----------



## MarvelGirl

Black J12 with diamond markers for everyday and Cartier Ballon Bleu for dressier days.


----------



## navywz

cartier louis tank


----------



## IntlSet

Cartier Tank (gold and stainless steel). I love this watch -- can't imagine owning another. It fulfills all my watch desires!


----------



## curlsjang

My Cartier Santos, Breitling Lady Cockpit on a strap so it's more casual and Corum bracelet watch.


----------



## sunnyislander

Looks like most of you like Cartier and Rolex... and J12, of course 

Keep it coming...


----------



## may3545

I wear my Movado or a Tag Heuer watch. I'm dreaming of a J12 with diamond bezel!


----------



## venusfly

Rolex Presidential in solid White Gold with Diamond Bezel and Diamond Markers (small ladies size .) It is my only watch and I love it and have no desire to own any more watches.


----------



## cchan83

2 tone Rolex. Dunno what model. I would love to have a J12 in white. My dream watch.


----------



## robbins65

Gold Rolex with sapphire face and diamond bezel.  would love a j12, but cant justify one with the watch i have. :s


----------



## girlfriend

Right now I'm wearing Black J12 with Diamond Bezel...In Spring I'll go back to 
White J12.  I love big watches & have a Men's Rolex Explorer in Stainless Steel.  I also have a Cartier Pasha...
I'm a total Watch Freak!


----------



## minnie04

rolex ladies oyster 2 tones, white j12 diamond marker and gucci twirl. I rotate among 3 of them, but i wear j12 the most. its so durable.


----------



## LDDChanel

Cartier Roadster. I love it but I really want the white J12 as well!


----------



## vtachgyrl

I use my Cartier Tank (2-tone) for everyday, and I have a Cartier Declaration with diamond links (if that makes sense) for dressy.  For those who don't know the Declaration, it has 8 or so rings that actually move on the watch and can cover up the watch and show off a larger diamond underneath.  It has a silk band and can be really cool and funky too!


----------



## ashlend

I have 4 watches:

-My favorite is my Tag Heuer Aquaracer from my husband. I wear that basically every day. It's a chunky, bracelet style, stainless steel watch. 

-I also have a Tiffany Atlas watch, round, white gold, extra-small (this size is no longer made), with a white face on a black lizard strap. My mom gave me this when I graduated college.

-Lastly, I have a Coach Gallery watch with an interchangeable bezel. The strap of that one is tan leather, and I can choose to change the bezel color to pink, white, green, denim blue or silver. This was also a gift from my mom.

-I also have a cheap Timex that I use for the beach, pool, etc., but I figure that's probably not what you lovely ladies mean by a watch. LOL!

Ash.


----------



## Lanier

*Chanel J12!*


----------



## lisadoodle

cartier with square face and black alligator strap


----------



## GnomeNisse

I have 2 dozen watches.   I usually wear the same one, though, the classic ladies two-tone Rolex Datejust.     I really love some of my other watches but for some reason, I never remember to change them out. 

My collection includes Tiffany models, TAGs, a couple of Movado (that I never really wanted in the first place) Philippe, Tissout, Baume and Mercier, Concord, a bunch of Bulova, Michele, Rolex and a couple Longines.  Oh and a Girard Perregaux I just scored but it needs some work so it's in a box in my safe waiting to be taken to my 'watch guy'.

Now my father, he's a watch man.   He has hundreds.  He's bneen collecting watches for 40 years.   I couldn't even begin to remember what's in his collection.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

Mai Britt said:


> I have thougt about getting a J12, but I think I like the Dior cristal ones better, because they have steel bracelets, somehow it seems more classic to me (even though I am a Chanel girl). I quite like the one in black with diamond markers and diamond bezel (not the full diamond bezel, just the one with the fewest ones in). Does anyone have that watch (or just one from the range in black) so I can see some modelling pics?


 
i have this one (here is a pic of the white but i have the black) -- love it!


----------



## Golden Touch

A two tone TAG. I love it - scratches and all!


----------



## fufu

whoa, i love rolex and cartier.

I'm wearing guess


----------



## Swtshan7

I wear a michele


----------



## AlliHeathe

pink bulova pink mother of pearl and diamond watch

pinksuperstore.com/pink_products/pink_watches/bulova_watch_96R47b.jpg


----------



## Royal

I just got a Cartier YG Tank Francaise, which I love, but I also love my Rolex YG Pearlmaster and my Cartier Santos. Hard to choose!


----------



## stevenash

I wear a Cartier stainless ladies' Roadster.


----------



## Cheryl

I have 2 watches, My first is a 38mm Chanel J12 with diamond dial and my 2nd is a midsize Rolex Oyster with diamond dial.


----------



## katyman

I have few watches from these brands, (rolex, gucci, concorde and chanel). 

The ones that I tend to wear more often are 2 tone lady datejust rolex and 33m of white chanel with diamond dial.


----------



## Chanel<3er

I usually alternate between my Cartiers collections-- tank, 21, balloon   or if i am in the mood I will wear the Cartier  Santos Demoiselle  ( white gold w/ diamond model)     

I have on particular Christian Dior watch that I get tons of compliments on and is just my  watch to bang around when I play tennis


----------



## Prosperity

I normally wear a dolce&gabbana


----------



## lborroel

I currently wear an automatic oris but my ultimate watch that I am wanting is the open heart by Zenith is what I think it is called. I have been trying to get my DH to get it for me for some time.


----------



## Mrs. MC

Bulova diamond, love it !


----------



## angelalam5

I wear a rolex lady datejust with mother of pearl face and diamond markers. I absolutely adore it!


----------



## *qp*

I love watches here are my watches

Cartier Pasha 32mm gold black satin strap w/ diamond grid.

Versace Landmark 

Tag Alter ego white dial

Mont Blanc Profile it came originally with red patent straps but I oftenly change the straps I have 2 satins(brown shimmer, gray), 3 croc ( patent red , baby pink and Peach ) and one simple black
http://www.2000watches.com/vshop/detail_default/productid_09666/index.html 
Gucci Golden cuff bracelet watxh


But my most favorite is Chaumet Classone Silver dial w/ grey strap . Im abroad only have Chaumet with me. Heres the pix sorry for poor quality pic.








I just realized all with white dials except chaumet . My next purchase I would like to get some Valentino jewelry watches or Ebel Beluga Tonneau with leather straps the real ones look much better than the pic. Any suggestions ???


----------



## lolas

I have three..

Cartier DeMoiselle(sp?)
TagHuer Kirium Stainless w/18k bezel
Invicta med size ProDiver 

Im a stay at home mom so I find myself gravitating towards the Invicta,since its cheap & can take a daily beating of activities for 3 kids.I also use my husband Cartier Roadster(dh collects watches like I did bags) but having to change the band,and adjust the buckle for my size is a pain Plus he is not to found of me "borrowing".


----------



## UK2ME

I wear a Raymond Weil two-tone Tango, which was a gift from my parents for my 21st birthday.

I have to admit that prior to finding tPF, I did not realise my watch was as nice as it is, and I have been giving it a daily beating for 5 years now.  :shame:


----------



## jclr

I have a Tag Heuer, Cartier, a Rolex and two plastic (Toy Watch) watches with clear bands in orange and blue.


----------



## RyukkuX

I inherited a Rolex from my mother which I wore for about 1-2 years, but was freaked out when I noticed my patients (I'm a medical student in an inner city hospital) spent too much time looking at my wrist and remarking on my watch rather than listening to the medical spiel. 

I originally had a titanium Citizen's EcoDrive watch, which is amazingly light, didn't scratch too badly considering the abuse I put it through, and never needed a battery change. However, it decided to die (would not recharge) after 5 years of use (1 month after the warranty ended - ARGH). I have, however, reinvested in an EcoDrive, because the solar powered watches are still my favorite. I do miss the titanium case though.


----------



## courtneyh

I have a Michele Mini Urban


----------



## alexiaxalexia

I have a Coach watch similar to this one:http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=12533&category_id=48 just has a blue face and diamonds on it...I wore it for about a year...

I just got a Michele Deco Diamond. I absolutely love it! I wear it everyday.


----------



## kiwishopper

Glad so many people lovecwatches too!!
I have
-Omega constellation with pink dial (SS)
-Tag ladylink with diamond marker (SS)
-Cartier lady roadster in pink face (SS)
-Tissot chrono on a White leather band with diamond bezel
-Technomarine chrono brown ceremic watch with diamond bezel

I really wanted a rose gold Rolex but just can't spend that much on a watch at the moment 

iPhone wouldn't let me attach pic so I will do that later


----------



## nicki23x

after reading this whole thread im in love with sooomany more watches!! theyre all so gorgeous! So now its my turn, my Breitling colt ocean w/diamond bezel, and i love it!


----------



## ::Nicole::

erm.. i'm wearing the baume & mercier vice versa for now


----------



## rkuro

Baume and Mercier silver/gold Diamond Dial 2007


----------



## My Happiness

Rolex everrose gold, black MOP with 10 diamond dial switching with patek phillipe 24 grey. My casual time is Guess (that's look like hybrid between gucci and pp watch)


----------



## ilovecocohanel

1) Franck Muller Long Island with Diamond In and Out
 2) Franck Muller White Gold Bracelet Curvex with Outside diamonds only and diamonds on the white gold bracelet
3) Roger Dubuis Too Much Mother of Pearl Dial Leather Strap
4) JLCoultre Dual Watch Satin Strap
5) Chopard Happy sport S/S with diamonds inside


----------



## missisa07

Chanel 38mm J12 (white) with diamond markers.


----------



## Micci

for casual, everyday use: white gold rolex oyster

for work: 2-tone rolex oyster

the chanel j-12 is too big for my wrist


----------



## allbrandspls

I use my bvlgari for special occasions and my vintage rado from my grandma during the day.


----------



## Cheli

Omega Seamaster and Maurice Lacroix Tank.


----------



## cookielicious23

i have two 2 tone rolex watch that i use alternatively and for days like i feel wearing a leather strap, i use my philip stein...


----------



## Neets723

My Stainless Rolex Datejust or my David Yurman Thoroughbred.


----------



## crisn11

david yurman two tone thoroughbred with diamond bezel and a michele decodiamond


----------



## Malinda

Raymond Weil Parsifal with diamond markers and diamond Movado Amarosa


----------



## Aurora

I  my Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## Toriatan

A Tag aquamaster.


----------



## parisdarlings

I alternate bet TagH/Santos Cartier for everyday and a 2 tone Rolex w/ diamond bezel and marker(Last year's bday gift fr.DH) that I use for special occasion


----------



## betty_boop

Omega speedmaster.. 

i would love to own a franck muller..


----------



## shells

i wear a michelle deco diamond xl...but am one day wanting a cartier mens roadster or a rolex thats yet to be determined!


----------



## kenix_02

I wear a white ceramic w/ diamonds Techno Marine watch and a black plasteramic watch from Toy Watch


----------



## San San

I wear my Rolex Explorer II  or Cartier Roadster  *0*


----------



## greenhippo

Omega Constellation automatic


----------



## Orchidlady

I don't own a watch but I would love to have the 38mm J12 in white with diamond markers


----------



## sfshopgirl

I alternate between my Men's Large Cartier Roadster, Hermes Medium H-Hour in baby blue with double strapes and my Women's Concord Saratoga.  I have my eye out for a new Rolex Medium size with diamonds!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

dior christal


----------



## scholastican

Cartier:
Must21 tri-gold w/leather strap(DH's vintage)
Must 21 2-tone
Tank Americaine wg w/ leather deployant strap
black face Roadster, ss

Tag Heuer:
ss w/white face(don't remember the model)

Daniel Swarovski:
black crystals thick band w/square gold-rimmed face and sliding clasp

Oficine Panerai:
Luminor Marina w/ black leather strap

and my latest love - RADO:
titanium originals Diastar men's day/date automatic w/ diamond markers and dark grey face

As you can see I love men's watches! Someday I'll end up with my dad's Rolex ss/blue face Submariner and DH's ss Daytona, but for now my wishlist includes the Chanel J12 calibre 3125 in both black w/yg and white w/wg, Mademoiselle w/akoya pearls bracelet, and the rose gold large Cartier ballon bleu.


----------



## joviscot

For work - Chanel J12 black, no diamonds ........ for rest - same and for play - same!!
I love my J12!!


----------



## lilx8n6el

i hate watches, but i am going to make that exception when i finalllly get my white j12...after we get married this year.


----------



## bella.girl

When wearing silver accessories I use my stainless silver Cartier Tank, midsize oyster silver Rolex, 2 tone Cartier Santos or Philip Stein with changeable straps. With gold i use solid gold ladies size Rolex or gold Cartier Roadster. but I would love to own a J12 in both white and black


----------



## NanamiRyu

This is my fave watch besides my J12!







Yes, I have such childish taste~  Or maybe not so kiddie after all, considering what the bunnies on the dial are doing.


----------



## klassykdt

Philip Stein with changeable straps
Michelle Watch-Deco
Gucci vintage


----------



## Katrin255

Movado
Skagen
Mickey Mouse


----------



## winnstar123

That is a very fun watch! NanamiRyu. Love it. 
Gift from DH a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Stainless and a Concord Impresario w/ diamond bezel, I rotate it. And I have a vintage Dunhill (over 35yr old) for a low key occasion.


----------



## xoxo_michie

I actually don't own a Chanel watch yet but I want to get one!

I have my Hermes H-our w/ croc strap and diamonds and my mom's vintage gold Rolex.


----------



## peachbaby

Raymond Weil (don't know the name) for everyday and gold Longine for evenings.


----------



## Classic Chic

i'm really not a watch person, so the basics are fine for me.

daily-black J12 33mm w/diamond markers....it's the only one that can keep up w/me being rough lol

weekend-Cartier two tones Santos, Cartier Roadster.

i am thinking about Rolex and the basic Hermes watch if that's possible in this year


----------



## petunia12

I wear my Cartier Santos Demoiselle.  Sometimes I switch around with my Movado Esperanza.  Would love to own a white Chanel J12 33mm with diamond markers.


----------



## Kimberlyp

I've worn this for years:


----------



## scholastican

AHA! The Swatch BUNNY-SUTRA! My teenage son and I get a giggle everytime we recall seeing this at the store! Wish I bought it just for laughs, this is a watch with a sense of humor Justine!




NanamiRyu said:


> This is my fave watch besides my J12!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have such childish taste~ Or maybe not so kiddie after all, considering what the bunnies on the dial are doing.


----------



## pond23

NanamiRyu said:


> This is my fave watch besides my J12!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have such childish taste~ Or maybe not so kiddie after all, considering what the bunnies on the dial are doing.


 
^^^ OMG! I love that watch *Justine*! I didn't know you had a bunny watch. After reading scholastican's post that said that the watch is called "Bunny-Sutra", I had to look closer at the bunnies to see what naughty things they are doing. Hee hee!


----------



## kai_415

I strap my cell phone to my wrist with a rubber band.

But sometimes I wear my Philip Stein cause I think it helps protect me from my EMF-emitting cell phone.  

I never wear my Raymond Weil Parsifal nor my Cartier Pasha. I have been wanting a Bulgari Diagono for years cause it's so light.

I tried on the J12 cause it's so purdy but it's too heavy for me! :-/


----------



## missbarbieblond

Dior Christal
Rolex Datejust


----------



## joviscot

kai_415 said:


> I tried on the J12 cause it's so purdy but it's too heavy for me! :-/


 
The J12 is heavy at the start but after a few days of wearing it, you honestly dont notice it anymore.  I love mine!!


----------



## luvtods

Gold Rolex diamond dial


----------



## elmel

I have two watches. A silver Michele wach, and a gold Gucci bangle watch for dressier stuff.


----------



## kai_415

joviscot said:


> The J12 is heavy at the start but after a few days of wearing it, you honestly dont notice it anymore.  I love mine!!



Maybe the J12 is good counterbalance to the weight of Chanel chains...? If so, maybe I will consider it.


----------



## anonymous

Black J12 size 38mm.


----------



## wang198021

I have a Frank Muller Crazy Hour and a LV Tambour.


----------



## pedrolf

Hey yall,  
   Been rocking my PAM 88 for about 3 years give or take...it was the first of my little collection im summing up 

Also got the PAM 252 and the PAM 210

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/HandPAM88.jpg


----------



## RedDuchess

OMG a Crazy Hour that is next on my list!!!
lately I've just been wearing this Cartier, cause it goes with everything (sorry it was a bag picture the watch just happened to be in it)


----------



## slip

I have the following:

Le Santos De Cartier SS & YG (my 18th birthday pressie from my mom)
Omega Constellation 50th Anniversary Rose Gold Diamond Bezel and Markers
Swiss Legend White Karamica with Diamond Bezel
Invicta Angel Classique or Chrono II with really really tiny 6 diamonds?? on the Bezel
Anna Sui (by Seiko) dress watch
Cabane De Zucca (by Seiko) Dragon Eye (special edition for Hong Kong/China)
Hamilton leather strap belonging to my hubby by the Singapore Navy

My wishlist on watches :
White Chanel J23 with Diamond Bezel and/or markers
Rolex 31mm ideally with MOP dial and Diamond Markers


----------



## apurseaday

I wear an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak.


----------



## gina1023

My everyday watch is a Swiss Legend Diamond Commander black MOP face,stainless.  Super heavy and chunky but I love it!


----------



## ggirl

Baume Mercier Hampton Classic 

Baume Mercier Capeland Automatic


----------



## Speedster70

That Bunny Sutra is even cooler than my two Fossil Marvin the Martian watches.

I'm in the beginning stages of an Invicta collection that includes the 1.6 Carat Corduba, Diamond Baby Lupah and Diamond Prescott. Pretty much wear these two constantly especially the Lupah, with 8 color leather straps I can match to almost anything. Today it's blue.


----------



## DiaDiva

Here are some of mine...


----------



## Chrystal162

Timex


----------



## slip

slip said:


> I have the following:
> 
> Le Santos De Cartier SS & YG (my 18th birthday pressie from my mom)
> Omega Constellation 50th Anniversary Rose Gold Diamond Bezel and Markers
> Swiss Legend White Karamica with Diamond Bezel
> Invicta Angel Classique or Chrono II with really really tiny 6 diamonds?? on the Bezel
> Anna Sui (by Seiko) dress watch
> Cabane De Zucca (by Seiko) Dragon Eye (special edition for Hong Kong/China)
> Hamilton leather strap belonging to my hubby by the Singapore Navy
> 
> My wishlist on watches :
> White Chanel J23 with Diamond Bezel and/or markers
> Rolex 31mm ideally with MOP dial and Diamond Markers



Oops! I've forgotten about my 2 Chanels...a Premiere and a Madamoiselle.


----------



## tosh

Rolex Yellow gold Ladies President with diamond bezel and markers and a mother of pearl face.


----------



## chanel-girl

DiaDiva said:


> Here are some of mine...



Diadiva- Love your Rolex! Gorgeous!


----------



## DiaDiva

chanel-girl said:


> Diadiva- Love your Rolex! Gorgeous!



Thanks, chanel-girl. I never really thought of myself as a watch lover but I have ended with quite a few of them.

I have another Rolex, a Bulgari and two other antique watches which I haven't posted. 

Not a good thing to have too many watches when it comes to servicing time. DH said, no more since they cost a fair bit to service! ush:


----------



## elizat

Not a big watch person, so I only have one. I've worn it a couple years and it still looks great. Mine is not gold though.

http://www.watchwinners.com/store/product/457804856-14490-ss/


----------



## butterfly36029




----------



## butterfly36029

I wear an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra for everyday....I also have a Roadster by Cartier and a Technomarine I wear every now and then...


----------



## niseixtenshi

Just ordered a Citizen eco-drive two-tone w/ diamonds "Riva"


----------



## bellezza2620

speyta said:


> i switch between these (louis vuitton valentine bijou and the second is the chopard happy sport). Love them both, they always make me smile when i look at the time .


  omg i love ur chopard!!


----------



## ETenebris

Well, I finally decided and the winner was the Citizen Eco-Drive.  It arrived today, and I love it.  My pics are terrible, so apologies in advance.


----------



## invisicat

Very nice!  Are we going to get modeling pics?


----------



## ETenebris

invisicat said:


> Very nice!  Are we going to get modeling pics?



I will have to get them during daylight...the flash is killing my pics!


----------



## Koolooko

Well, here is mine. Hope you will like it, ladies


----------



## butterfly36029

Ohh koolooko! I like that watch! a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## everything posh

I have a few watches that I choose from. Usually i wear my Stainless steel Cartier Demoiselle for my every day watch. Very simple and goes with everything I wear!


----------



## bagshopr

I love everyone's watches! My everyday is a Cartier Ronde Solo, which is so comfortable I do not even know I am wearing it. Here's one from the net.


----------



## guccikat

Koolooko said:


> Well, here is mine. Hope you will like it, ladies


 
It's perfect! there is nothing NOT to like about it!!!


----------



## guccikat

Rolex oyster perpetual; it's my everyday watch, nothing very fancy; but works with most of my wardrobe!


----------



## butterfly36029

ohhh bagshopr!! post modeling pics of the Ronde Solo!!! I've been after one for a while but I can't make up my mind...I don't know if it's too small for my fat wrists...


----------



## butterfly36029

guccikat I love your watch!!!!!!!


----------



## bagshopr

butterfly36029 said:


> ohhh bagshopr!! post modeling pics of the Ronde Solo!!! I've been after one for a while but I can't make up my mind...I don't know if it's too small for my fat wrists...


 

Butterfly, I don't have a digital camera!  I am so sorry.  I can tell you that I have large (7 inch) wrists and it's a wonderful size.  Now bear in mind that I do not like a very large watch, I think if it is too big and clunky it draws attention to the large wrist.  
The case of my watch is 1 1/8 inches in diameter if that is any help to you...maybe you could draw a circle of that diameter and put it on your wrist to get an idea?


----------



## butterfly36029

hi bagshopr....thanks, now I have a better idea...I've never seen it in real life only pictures and I really like it!!!


----------



## niseixtenshi

My Citizen eco-drive


----------



## annalikesbags

Hello there. Belleza
Do you mind telling me the price of this LV Valentine Bijou? It looks so beautiful.
Thanks,
Anna


----------



## bellezza2620

oh it is not mine. it is speytas!!


----------



## Koolooko

Thank you, ladies!

guccikat, your Rolex s just gorgeous!!

butterfly36029, you have a wonderful collection Could you please post the pic of your Technomarine? I have never heard about this brand but after you mentioned it, i googled and now want  this one


----------



## butterfly36029

Here it is...it's a very plain watch, it's big though and it's nice....it was my every day watch for 3 years until I got the Omega


----------



## Koolooko

Thank you for the pic.
I love it!!!  It s so cool - sporty and at the same time elegant! Defiantly will put it on my wish list!


----------



## ETenebris

niseixtenshi said:


> My Citizen eco-drive



YAY!!!  Did you have it sized?


----------



## butterfly36029

Youre welcome...I love it, but mostly because it was an unexpected gift from my dad 



Koolooko said:


> Thank you for the pic.
> I love it!!! It s so cool - sporty and at the same time elegant! Defiantly will put it on my wish list!


----------



## annalikesbags

bellezza2620 said:


> oh it is not mine. it is speytas!!


OOps. Thanks Belleza. HI Speytas. IS this watch still available for purchase and how much is the selling price. Thanks!


----------



## vernilover

my first post in this thread!  picked up this watch recently!  van cleef lady arpels feerie...  i really love the retrograde movement!


----------



## ETenebris

Okay, first let me say it is SO not fair that I have to follow *vernilover* in this thread!  Someone had asked for a modeling pic of my Citizen, so here it is...


----------



## butterfly36029

Vernilover! welcome!!!!! you are very well known for your LV and Chanel collection, I love that you're now posting here!!!!


----------



## niseixtenshi

ETenebris said:


> YAY!!!  Did you have it sized?



Yup! My dad fixes them for me..thank goodness! Now it's perfect..and I absolutely love it!


----------



## ijen0311

My collection:

Breitling Chronomat Evolution MOP/Diamond Bezel





Breitling Starliner MOP/Diamond Markers





Toywatch





Rolex AirKing





Rolex Submariner





Rolex Sea-Dweller





and Breitling Chrono Cockpit, should be here tomorrow:




I have some Tags too... no pictures... an F1 and a 2000 Professional.


----------



## plumaplomb

I really beat up my watches, so I'm glad they were handed down to me from sibs who upgraded!! I rotate among a twotone Swiss Victorionox (sp?), a silver Seiko with black face, and a Cartier tank. I also just bought a vintage Swiss Lausanne clock pendant with pearls and gold around it off of Feebay.... postedon my website in my siggy. I love wearing it and get many compliments on it. I also love winding it every day.


----------



## Wildflower

ijen0311 said:


> My collection:
> 
> Breitling Chronomat Evolution MOP/Diamond Bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling Starliner MOP/Diamond Markers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toywatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex AirKing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex Submariner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex Sea-Dweller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Breitling Chrono Cockpit, should be here tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Tags too... no pictures... an F1 and a 2000 Professional.


 
 I think I am officially jealous of you!!! What a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## mo-djoe

Hermès Cape Cod double tour





Tag Heuer Formula 1 with diamonds


----------



## ijen0311

Wildflower said:


> I think I am officially jealous of you!!! What a beautiful collection you have!


 
Thanks Wildflower! Watches are my passion... they also make nice little investments!


----------



## Royal

Rolex Milgauss (my most recent addition)





Also a Cartier YG Tank Francaise, Rolex YG Pearlmaster, Cartier Santos, Cartier Panthere


----------



## butterfly36029

Royal! that's such a nice watch!!!! oh I wish I had a panthere! but the Roadster works just fine for me too!


----------



## Barlow

I have a new one from Coach that I'm absolutly in LOVE with


----------



## butterfly36029

that's a nice watch Barlow and it looks good on your wrist too!


----------



## Jaeniver

I have four different watches:

1. A gold watch for special occasions (can't remember the label)
2. Axcent Broadband white leather band watch which I usually use at work
3. Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium watch I use this one also at work because titanium is so durable and light material
4. and least but not last my new Citizen Eco-Drive Cronograph Diamonds  I got it from my fiancé for our anniversary  Love this watch! I really hate changing batteries for the watches so the eco-drive (uses light as energy to run) is the best choice for me and it is also better for the environment.


----------



## butterfly36029

jaeniver, post pics!


----------



## chaz

I have just swapped over from my Rolex GMT2,which is black dial/bezel combo to a white dial Rolex Explorer 2.....seems to work better with spring/summer clothes


----------



## chaz

Fab watch Royal!


----------



## Jaeniver

butterfly36029 said:


> jaeniver, post pics!



Here are some pics 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3221&pictureid=26549
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3221&pictureid=26550


----------



## FlgirlFM

I have a ladies Rolex datejust, ladies Rolex Yachtmaster and a gents size Cartier Roadster.  Love 'em all!!!!

I want to add a Panerai 40mm to my collection.


----------



## toni0

Royal, Rolex Milgauss makes me drool.


----------



## butterfly36029

thanks for posting! 



Jaeniver said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3221&pictureid=26549
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3221&pictureid=26550


----------



## eviemarie

I have the Cartier Santos with the rubber strap. I love it as its quite sporty and not small.


----------



## butterfly36029

wow! eviemarie! that's one nice watch!!!! may I ask how much it was? TIA!


----------



## honeybeez

eviemarie, wristshot please....


----------



## dreamdoll

I rotate between:

- Rolex oyster perpetual datejust
- Cartier Tank Francaise
- Bvlgari rectangolo
- Couple of guccis
- Chopard Happy Sport
- Tag
- Couple of vintage pieces


----------



## butterfly36029

dreamdoll, post pics!


----------



## Milton

right now i'm wearing my Bvlgari men's yellow gold rectangolo... i go between this and my bf's stainless cartier (don't know the style)
during the summer, i occasionally wear my hermes cape cod double
i also have a rolex date just that i got for college graduation (way too long ago), but i've been into bigger watches lately, so i haven't worn it in a while...


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Rotate-
Michele Diamond Deco (My main watch)
Rolex Datejust


----------



## toni0

My wife's watch.


----------



## chanel-girl

toni0 said:


> My wife's watch.



Nice!


----------



## toni0

*chanel-girl* Thanks.


----------



## eminere

Datejust 116234 stainless steel with white gold bezel, silver dial, stick markers, black/red date wheel and Jubilee bracelet with Crownclasp:












Dior Christal 38mm stainless steel chronograph with 48-diamond and grey sapphire crystal unidirectional turning bezel, and three-row grey sapphire crystal bracelet:


----------



## FlipFlopgal

JUST PURCHASED A MICHELE DECO


----------



## chinkee21

I don't usually wear wrist watches. I have a couple though, a Philip Stein and a Bvlgari, both were gifts, I recently saw the Cartier Santos 100 Skeleton and fell inlove with it! Anybody got any idea on the price tag?


----------



## chessmont

Barlow said:


> I have a new one from Coach that I'm absolutly in LOVE with



-That looks so nice on you!


----------



## chessmont

I have:

--Midsize Rolex President yellow gold, silver dial with stick markers and aftermarket diamond bezel

-Rolex Milgauss, one white dial, one green crystal, black dial

Rolex SS sub Date

Rolex YG Sub black Dial

Rolex TT Daytona with Tahitian MOP dial

 -Several nice Invicta watches

Several Steinhart (now they have changed the name but I forget to what), Rolex "hommage' watches.

 one Toy Watch

-One Baume and Mercier SS black dial (can't remember the style name, many years old)

-One Chanel SS Matellasse

A couple of Movado

Maybe A few more I forgot

-Collected over a 20 year period.

I LOVE watches more than jewelry!


----------



## Tia_TheBranded

These all i've got:
Cartier Tank
Cartier Santos Yellow Gold
Hermes H Watch double strap in tan
Phillippe Chariol 
and TAG automatic


----------



## jlchang

I wear my cartier tank francaise everyday since it's my only nice watch.  The style is so classic... although I did pick the one with the pink mother of pearl face because it was so pretty and feminine.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Just received my Michele Deco Diamond Watch yesterday N I can't stop staring at it.  My current watch.


----------



## missling

My favorite right now is my Michele Petite Coquette. I love it! It's so dainty and feminine.


----------



## finickee

My everyday watch is a two toned MOP faced jubilee ladies Rolex 
I have worn this watch for over 10 years now.


----------



## honeybeez

n do u still like it after ten years??


----------



## couturequeen

I love this watch. The perfect amount of sparkle.


----------



## starbucksqueen

There is not enough room for me to post all my watches! Addicting as handbags.
Couturequeen, love the Bedat! (someone else who loves Bedat).

Love the Michele Deco. (I know, they're ubiquitous! But for a reason. They go everything in your wardrobe, are easy to read....) Such a great pick.


----------



## takoyoshi

Burberry, Versace, and Longines ^^


----------



## JanetBG

Today: My Chanel J12 (38mm white color with diamond indicators)


----------



## bonny_montana

Have quite a few wrist watches, Hermes, Zenith, Chopard happy sport, Chopard st.Mortiz, Omega, AP.
but my favourite are these two which I wear often.

My Bvlgari BJ 01 series and my Rolex president/champagne bezel


----------



## bonny_montana

Bvlgari


----------



## hambisyosa

I often change watches depends on mood and occassion 






left : omega constellation,rolex oyster ladies,piaget,tudor by rolex mens,rolex mens,rolex 2tone mens
below left : TW steel, Iwc Portuguese, vintage omega gold, and pink gshock


----------



## ETenebris

Midsize SS/platinum Rolex Yacht-Master


----------



## Izznit

Orange Hermes Medor watch 

I was wearing a Marc Jacobs before. 

I didn't used to wear watches everyday, but after I got the Hermes I found it hard not to


----------



## octopus17

Either a Baume and Mercier tank watch or a Breil - both mens watches, but I like them!


----------



## meowcsj

Just started to buy watch since December 2008, so far I only have 3 pieces.





Rolex





Cartier Santos 100





Franck Muller


----------



## Stella Fleuret

My one and only watch, from Fossil:


----------



## Indigowaters

Here's mine (love it for summer):


----------



## chessmont

meowcsj said:


> -Oh I just LOVE the Franck Muller with exploding numbers!  I never thought I could afford one, but I just bought a nice pre-owned w SS bracelet and salmon dial - to me, very classy, old vintage-looking.  I haven' received it yet, but I am excited.
> 
> I didn't go back to the pics while writing this - is it a man's or mid-size or women's?  Is the women's the size of, say, the lsdies'  Rolex Datejust??
> 
> Up until now, my only expensive watches have been Rolex, but I would like to branch out a little.


----------



## arlenalvin

I have too an Omega watch. It captures attraction with its great dial.


----------



## Milsy

I love my Omega Seamaster Professional. The blue color on the dial is very chameleon like.


----------



## bagladyseattle

meowcsj said:


> Just started to buy watch since December 2008, so far I only have 3 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Santos 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franck Muller


 

Love your Franck Muller and Cartier.  Pink strap is so cute!  How do you like your FM compare to Rolex?  I need to my FM watch to add llinks.


----------



## butterfly36029

*Milsy*, really like your omega...I have a seamaster aquaterra myself and love it so much I sleep with it lol...


----------



## ETenebris

I never posted pics of mine...here I am trying one on at the AD:







and when I got mine home:


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Cool thread I luv watches!!!
Here are mine... Franck Muller diamond Curvex, Cartier Roadster, & Rolex ladies date-just with diamond markers


----------



## RedDuchess

Finally got my "hers" diamond Cartier, back in July...just haven't been posting...not the one I wanted (wanted the Santos 100 smaller version of his) but he felt this was more ladylike and befitting






Next up a two-tone yachtmaster or something else midsize...I'm such a wannabe guy


----------



## butterfly36029

oh wow Red Duchess!! that's a nice watch!!


----------



## RedDuchess

@SprinklesandBling- Luv that Diamond Muller, and your wedding set, I want....the crazy hour Muller...and a wedding set too!!!!, please let the DB and Santa know...whichever one provides the items quickest can have me forever 

@Butterfly36029-Thanx Babe


----------



## Luccibag

Well I never cared for watches until about a year or so ago.  Now I love em!

My favorite is my white Chanel J12 38mm

I also have a Cartier Roadster 18K with shiny burgandy croc strap, Cartier Tank Francaise, Chanel J12 in black, and Chopard Happy watch. 

Here is a pic of the watches.


----------



## BagLover21

Luccibag said:


> Well I never cared for watches until about a year or so ago.  Now I love em!
> 
> My favorite is my white Chanel J12 38mm
> 
> I also have a Cartier Roadster 18K with shiny burgandy croc strap, Cartier Tank Francaise, Chanel J12 in black, and Chopard Happy watch.
> 
> Here is a pic of the watches.



Your watch collection ROCKS! It's my dream collection. You have great taste.


----------



## BagLover21

I wear a Michele Deco Diamond Watch with a silver and beige alligator band. I mostly wear this band but also have 2 python bands in sapphire and orange that I interchange with it.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

RedDuchess, thanks so much! I luv your Cartier very unique


----------



## deuxxx

i have a lot but these two are my babies


----------



## luvchnl

I wear this one alot.
HUBLOT  32mm  Classic  Jewellery  Line
Pink Mother of Pearl Dial w/Diamond Bezel
Dial looks either Pink or Silver depending on angle and light.


----------



## luvchnl

I wear this one alot.
HUBLOT 32mm Classic Jewellery Line
Pink Mother of Pearl Dial w/Diamond Bezel
Dial looks either Pink or Silver depending on angle and light. 

**pics didn't post first time?**


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Luccibag said:


> Well I never cared for watches until about a year or so ago.  Now I love em!
> 
> My favorite is my white Chanel J12 38mm
> 
> I also have a Cartier Roadster 18K with shiny burgandy croc strap, Cartier Tank Francaise, Chanel J12 in black, and Chopard Happy watch.
> 
> Here is a pic of the watches.



Love your collection!! You have a piece for any outfit possible)

Out of high end watches i only own Philip Stein with diamonds - i like how it has 2 time zones - that way i can have my home town Moscow and my current city - Toronto - unless i travel!


----------



## MichelleD

I wear a Citizen but I alternate with a Skagen (that needs a new battery).


----------



## TaylorEsq

I mostly wear my Cartier Roadster on a daily basis but I've been wearing my Rolex datejust and not just on special occassions.


----------



## keodi

RedDuchess said:


> Finally got my "hers" diamond Cartier, back in July...just haven't been posting...not the one I wanted (wanted the Santos 100 smaller version of his) but he felt this was more ladylike and befitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up a two-tone yachtmaster or something else midsize...I'm such a wannabe guy


 georgeous!!!


----------



## keodi

Luccibag said:


> Well I never cared for watches until about a year or so ago. Now I love em!
> 
> My favorite is my white Chanel J12 38mm
> 
> I also have a Cartier Roadster 18K with shiny burgandy croc strap, Cartier Tank Francaise, Chanel J12 in black, and Chopard Happy watch.
> 
> Here is a pic of the watches.


 lovely collection!


----------



## tillie46

I collect watches, but the only one I wear day and night, is a classic, gold Christian Dior Tank.


----------



## Linda Nova

A good watch will increase in value years to come... But.... sometimes you just have to have the bag.. one or two every months will do!


----------



## Miss Understood

I have a big 18K Baume & Mercier Hampton Milleis model watch that I wear all the time. I rarely take it off.


----------



## kiwishopper

My *HG* is a rose gold Rolex but in the meantime, I have five watches to keep me satisfied

This is one of the newest ones
TechnoMarine ceremic with diamond bezel watch


----------



## butterfly36029

wow I have a Techno too but mine doesn't have diamonds...congrats!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Cartier Ballon Bleu for dressy evenings, events and a black Chanel J12 with diamond markers for everyday. Love them!


----------



## Laneige

luvchnl said:


> I wear this one alot.
> HUBLOT 32mm Classic Jewellery Line
> Pink Mother of Pearl Dial w/Diamond Bezel
> Dial looks either Pink or Silver depending on angle and light.
> 
> **pics didn't post first time?**


 
Is this at least USD10k or so. I remember seeing one of this but in black. Its simple, sleek and elegant.

Only men tend to know or care more about Hublot. Nice purchase.


----------



## Bethc

I have 3 that I kinda of rotate - 
Black J12 w/emerald markers
Tank w/blue MOP face
H Cape Cod w/Rouge H croc wristband

And I'm waiting for a mid-size RG/SS Rolex w/diamond markers - I hope this week!


----------



## Greenstar

the love bunny watch is the best yet-love it


----------



## austin0607

more than bags, i love watches!!!  i currently own 2 two-tone rolex (one i inherited from my grandma), cartier santos, cartier tank with leather strap and tag heur.  just purchased a philip stein prestige this month.  i love it!!!  next on my list is a bulgari.


----------



## biana83

I wear a Michele Mini Urban to work/during the week and a Cartier Panthere with YG and stainless steel bracelet usually on the weekends.


----------



## honeybeez

sprinkles&bling, between ur cartier roadster n rolex diamond, which one u like more?


----------



## berta

I love watches, and have a small collection of what appeals to me.  However, I tend to favor to my three Michele's, mostly because I can change out my bands so quickly.  I have about 20 bands in the different sizes to fit them, including their metal bands.  

In my collection I have several corum, movados, baume mercier, philip stein, elani and others, but lean mostly toward the Michele's.  

A great everyday, give it a little bling and color for punch.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Honeybeez, I actually wear the roadster more because the Rolex I have now looks more dressy because it's the smaller size but they are both very nice... are u thinking of purchasing one of them?


----------



## honeybeez

yes. but i couldn't decide which one. hehe..


----------



## Sternchen

Not as fancy as all of you...

a nice Fossil


----------



## MissTiss

^^I used to LOVE Fossil watches! I have like 9. 

Lately I've been wearing a Citizen Eco Drive. Love that it's solar/light powered.  No batteries!


----------



## samiyahk

i have a cartier for smart or formal events, my tag kirium is my workhorse, daily watch which can handle a battering and never catches on my gloves. i have a few plasteramic teal and white toywatch, green bangle phillipe starck and crystal fossil watch and gold dkny bracelet watches. i like to chop and change my watches and have fun...lol i still have my pop swatch from when i was a teenager...does anyone remember the craze?..


----------



## Bethc

I remember Swatches!  I used to sell them at Macys in High School, I must have had at least 20.  I wonder where they went?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I LOVE my retro Casio watch, where is ALL THE TIME!


----------



## skyqueen

kiwishopper said:


> My *HG* is a rose gold Rolex but in the meantime, I have five watches to keep me satisfied
> 
> This is one of the newest ones
> TechnoMarine ceremic with diamond bezel watch


I have been looking at this in black. Great watch!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm cheap (lol) so I wear my Skagen or my D&G watch to work, and my Fossil watch when I'm just schlepping around or doing yard work.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Here is my Midsize Rolex with diamond markers:






Chopard Happy Sport Snowflake:






Louis Vuitton Pink Tambour:


----------



## bonny_montana

here are a few of mine.


----------



## LotusOrchid

Just wondering because I've had my Movado Esperanza for years and am looking to buy a new watch. I've been looking at the Michele Deco watches lately so thought it would be neat to find out what your favorite watches are?


----------



## LotusOrchid

First is Movado Esperanza
Second is Michele Deco Diamond


----------



## fashion_mom1

I actually wear Michael Kors. He makes cute watches IMHO. I don't carry his bags, but like the watches.


----------



## LotusOrchid

I really like MK watches but most have a big face and I have teeny tiny wrist so it looks totally off. Wish I had bigger wrist to wear them though. They are so cute and affordable! 

Which MK watch do you like the best or wear the most?


----------



## haven

I wear LAMB watches.  I like them b/c they are funky looking and not too $$.


----------



## ayla

This is my daily - 







My next one will probably be a J12.. just trying to figure that out now.


----------



## LotusOrchid

^^Very nice Ayla!! A Rolex someday for me too


----------



## alfiebach

l really like Skagen they are from Denmark, but l have been looking at MK, they do a nice leather strap one.
If l had smaller wrists l think l would go Hermes or Cartier, and also if l had loads of money


----------



## Princessdiamond

I wear a Maurice Lacroix every day and a Gucci watch for out!  I also have an Armani real diamond watch given to me last year for my 30th which I wear on sunny days beacuse the jewels sparkle


----------



## queennadine

I have a Michelle Deco Baguette with diamonds, and my Dad just recently gave me his vintage Omega. 

I'm thinking about getting a Tag soon, too.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I have a Michelle with diamonds and flowers on it from Nordstroms.  I also have a midsize rolex date just stainless and white gold.  I think I will keep the rolex for the next 30 yrs without buying another watch.


----------



## airborne

my favorite watch brand is Fendi i have about 5-6 Fendi watches some in 18kt gold w/VVS diamondS (11 dial)...set in mother of pearl...i also like some of the coach designs etc...


----------



## MrsTGreen

I wear a Michele Urban Mini. Hoping for a Cartier Tank in the near future


----------



## airborne

zucca print w/ 18kt gold mother of pearl /leather brand..


----------



## louislover260

Emporio Armani!  Sorry though, no pics


----------



## yaneiza

I have Cartier and Gucci


----------



## LVGLITTER

LotusOrchid said:


> Just wondering because I've had my Movado Esperanza for years and am looking to buy a new watch. I've been looking at the Michele Deco watches lately so thought it would be neat to find out what your favorite watches are?


 

I wear the Michele Deco with diamonds


----------



## LVGLITTER

LVGLITTER said:


> I wear the Michele Deco with diamonds


 

The watch in this photo of me with my son is of a round Michele


----------



## LaurieLou

Michele


----------



## ceya

Rolex


----------



## glamourdoll.

I wear Gucci usually. But for causal outings, my Toy Watch with pink swarvoski crystals, hehe~


----------



## canadianstudies

I just use my cell phone to tell time, lol!


----------



## thewave1969

For practicality, I wear Nike Presto (I have arthritis and they are so light). When I get a bit more dressy I wear my Baume Merciers Linea and the Riviera and Cartier panther.


----------



## tanya t

Chanel J12 33 in black with diamond markers!!!! I love it and never take it off!!!!


----------



## Mediana

I wear a Hermes cape cod with double strap


----------



## vanbruntsa

tag aquaracer mop with diamond markers


----------



## lil_fashionista

I normally wear a vintage Hermes Medor (opens from the bottom, rather than the side), but I just ordered a lilac Michael Kors for a more casual look.


----------



## goodtaste

I wear a Citizen Eco-Drive.  It runs on light so I never have to replace the battery...which I am horrible at doing!  I would just buy another watch lol


----------



## shivanie1

At the moment I wear a Bulova diamond chronological watch, but my bday is coming up in a month and I am planning on buying as a present for myself, a Michele diamond mini urban watch!


----------



## The Real Diehl

I have only one watch. Its a Rolex Datejust with bezel diamonds. its very simple not fancy im a total soccer mom and i needed something to fit my needs.


----------



## UCDChick08

I have a Tiffany & Co. moon phase watch... I'd like to own a LV watch someday hehe


----------



## MomOf2Chickpeas

midsize cartier tank francaise


----------



## djburgh

I have a Rolex Datejust with a mother of pearl face.  Simple, yet elegant.


----------



## The Real Diehl

djburgh I bet we have the same watch lol. mine has a mother of pearl face too. itsnt it comfy? I love it! my DH said it better last me a long time for the money he paid lol.


----------



## LVMN

I have a Movado with a diamond bezel and diamond hour markers. I don't know the model name, but I LOVE it!


----------



## lvlitigator

Rolex


----------



## djpedersen

Rolex everyday!  I never get tired of this watch!


----------



## Sassy Sue

TAG Aquaracer (mid-size, stainless) with diamond bezel.


----------



## fashion_mom1

LotusOrchid said:


> I really like MK watches but most have a big face and I have teeny tiny wrist so it looks totally off. Wish I had bigger wrist to wear them though. They are so cute and affordable!
> 
> Which MK watch do you like the best or wear the most?


 

IDK know what they are called. I have a square one and a round one. Both have crystals on the face. I would say the faces are medium sized, but then again I am 5'7. Ilove how affordable they are.


----------



## Crzy4MJ

I have a Movado DH bought me since we first started dating. To be honest it's just a piece of jewelry for me because I use my cellphone to tell time.


----------



## cindy05

I own 5 movado watches: Vizio with diamond bezel, Revi with diamond bezel, museum, esperanza and some other two-toned one.

My next watch is going to be a Chanel J12 with diamond markers in white.


----------



## shoegirl1975

I have a couple watches, a Bulova, a Burberry, an MK and for my b'day, my dh bought me an LV.


----------



## djburgh

*djburgh I bet we have the same watch lol. mine has a mother of pearl face too. itsnt it comfy? I love it! my DH said it better last me a long time for the money he paid lol. *

The Real Dieh....I agree.  The best watch I have ever had.  And while it will last me a lifetime I also have no desire for another watch (unlike LV's)!


----------



## meowmeow

I wear a Cartier Tank Francaise as my everyday work watch, and rotate between my J12 and Cartier Pasha on Fridays and weekends.  I love big watches!


----------



## Princess Saf

I have a DKNY Charm bracelet watch for everyday and a gucci twist watch for special occasions!


----------



## Puhisko

Green Hermès medor


----------



## Micoco

Longines. Next one will be a Baume & Mercier. Don't like "bling" on a watch.


----------



## ellacoach

Tag Heuer Aquaracer mid size stainless and Michele CSX


----------



## SwissGirl

I love my Ebel Brasilia





(It's Gisele Bündchen, unfortunately not me!)


----------



## The Real Diehl

djburgh said:


> *djburgh I bet we have the same watch lol. mine has a mother of pearl face too. itsnt it comfy? I love it! my DH said it better last me a long time for the money he paid lol. *
> 
> The Real Dieh....I agree. The best watch I have ever had. And while it will last me a lifetime I also have no desire for another watch (unlike LV's)!


 

Me too! ive had a coach, some one from Macy i dont remember the name, a special one for Nurses thats like resistant to blood lol and it lights up but i cant wear that everyday eww hahaha but my ROLEX takes the cake! it will last forever ive sold the rest and i only have this one i agree no desire unlike LV's i swear my wishlist is so long. But i want my range rover so my Lvs will have to wait my DH said keep on adding your not getting anymore hahah so mean!


----------



## mira_uk

fashion_mom1 said:


> I actually wear Michael Kors. He makes cute watches IMHO. I don't carry his bags, but like the watches.


 

I couldn't agree more with you girlie  I absolutely adore MK watches! Wear mine without fail everyday...


----------



## LotusOrchid

LVGLITTER said:


> I wear the Michele Deco with diamonds



how do you like it? Is it really durable because I live in my watches so it tends to get banged up a lot. My movado lasted me for 9 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## LotusOrchid

canadianstudies said:


> I just use my cell phone to tell time, lol!



hey that works too heehee...I have lots of friends that do this...they hate wearing watches.


----------



## monokuro

I don't wear a watch.. I just look at my phone.. xD


----------



## neem518

Cartier tank


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I have a gold Tiffany Atlas with a black band and a Cartier Panthere.  I also have many antique watches and vintage watches (including a very small faced Omega).  Plus I have a Coach watch with a pink patent leather strap.


----------



## Louis&Mark

i just got the michele deco moderne in gold.  i prefer the gold because most lv hardware is gold


----------



## LotusOrchid

wow!! LV owners have great taste in watches as well! I'm google-ing these watches and they are all TDF! I want them all hahahha. 

Keep them coming and pictures will be great!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

this is mine.... i just posted in the michele thread too  =)


----------



## tazfrk

I wear a LV bags and trunks watch and a Pink Gucci watch with 1 carat of diamonds on the G.


----------



## babs711

For everyday, I wear a Tag Heuer Aquaracer with a blue mother of pearl face and diamond markers (not diamond bezel b/c that was too dressy for me for every day wear). DH bought it for me for Christmas this past year. I love it!  I tried to post the pic but it didn't work. 

I just got an oversized Michael Kors white acrylic watch for summertime. I wear it for fun. It's great!

Again, photo didn't post.


----------



## clu13

For diving, I wear my Tag.  For running, I wear a great unbreakable Nike watch.  
And when I am not having issues breathing, I wear my beloved Omega Constellation.


----------



## fettfleck

I wear Jaguar watches. They're from the Festina group and luckily fits my tiny wrist.


----------



## SweetCherries

I wear my tank Francaise for work and on weekends rotate between a Technomarine/Rolex/Chopard.


----------



## Candice0985

I wear a watch from the swiss watch company I work for, its really nice with diamonds and rose gold....but before that I didn't wear a watch just used my cell phone. now i do it for work


----------



## nvie

1. Tissot T-Wave with black leather strap
2. Omega Constellation My Choice all steel with diamond markers, 4 diamonds on bezel and white mother of pearl dial
3. Rolex Lady Datejust Rolesor jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel with diamond markers and white mother of pearl dial

My favourite is Omega! I wear it almost everyday


----------



## BigBagLady

Philip Stein


----------



## sassc

Here are my watches.. I have a few Michele's with lots of different bands and a white J12.  I love my Diaomond Deco the most! I am hoping to add a mid size TT Rolex datejust to my collection at some point, but no time soon!!
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels001.jpg


----------



## neverenoughbags

I wear a gucci watch with a black face and four diamonds in it.... Let me see if I have a pic....


----------



## orkira

I use my blackberry to tell time.


----------



## trustlove

I wear a Philippe Charriol watch. Hoping to get a rolex soon


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Citizen Eco-Drive*


----------



## Classic Chic

Chanel J12, 33mm black, 38mm white, both w/diamond makers, two tone Cartier Santos, Hermes H hour mm silver w/blue croc strap


----------



## Wildflower

sassc said:


> Here are my watches.. I have a few Michele's with lots of different bands and a white J12. I love my Diaomond Deco the most! I am hoping to add a mid size TT Rolex datejust to my collection at some point, but no time soon!!
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels001.jpg


 
LOVE your watches!! The Michele pink flamingo one is just adorable!


----------



## missD

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra in Teck Grey dial!


----------



## sassc

Wildflower said:


> LOVE your watches!! The Michele pink flamingo one is just adorable!


 Thanks so much Wildflower!!


----------



## skyqueen

J12, white, 33mm, diamond bezel
14kt diamond bezel Concord
Movado diamond bezel
Cartier Tank
Invicta diamond bezel/face Meteorite
Itching for a Cartier Roadster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ETenebris

Rolex midsize Yacht-Master


----------



## LABAG

I cant afford both expensive watches and LV'S so I choose LV but i do have a Movada ss with diamonds , and ESQ, a Judith Ripka SS WATCH (from QVC) and just bought a gold MK chronograph watch-cant wait for it


----------



## jlinds

Chanel J12, 33mm, black


----------



## apurseaday

AP Royal Oak


----------



## howardu09

Usually a black ceramic Michael Kors or just any $20 watch I find in Loehmann's that matches best. Depends on the occasion.


----------



## Bagladee

Rolex Datejust 36mm with Pink Flower Dial and Diamond Bezel.
Several TAG Heuers
Many Micheles
2 Michael Kors


----------



## sbabyphat

Rolex but im looking at Michael Kors or other brands for a great everyday watch.


----------



## merekat703

I have a Coach watch, made by Movado


----------



## DamierAddict

i have 2 cartiers and a elini diamond new yorker

here is my Cartier d' pasha chronological unisex watch - my parents got it for my college graduation

i also got a watch for my h.s graduation that i wasn't really a fan of its the cartier panthere ruban watch with pink mother of pearl. It kind of just sits in my parents room without being touched. i feel bad asking them to sell it and get me another piece of jewelry but its just really not my style.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Michael Kors! This one...




I'm trying to save up for a Michele one but I keep buying bags!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Diamond Ebel 
Chanel J12 33 in white. LOVE this watch 
Small Michele to junk around in

And on my list for Xmas is a Philip Stein


----------



## preciousp

Cartier SS Roadster with pink dial
Chanel J12 33mm with diamond markers (white)


----------



## theroaringgirl

Ladies with Michele watches&#8212;how long have you had your watch? Would you choose to buy it again? I'm thinking about buying one, and I want to make sure that for the money it will last for a long while ...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Yellow gold Rolex presidential


----------



## xxlala

Invicta, I have no idea what style it is.
Citizens (some type of bracelet watch), I picked it out when I was seven and my parents bought it for me and saved it for my high school graduation so I kind of have to wear it


----------



## Contessa

Concord

Tag Heuer

Cartier

Tissot


----------



## jaded

I wear an Omega Constellation.


----------



## Hemlock

36mm Rolex datejust with diamond markers.  I love my watch!


----------



## HYZE

Hello, 
I like a good oversize watch and want to treat myself to a new one. I can't spend too much however, but thought I would ask for modelling pics of your watches for inspiration! 

I'd really love a Cartier or Rolex, so feel free to make me jealous with pictures of yours!


----------



## Kellybag

I hope you find something fun that makes you happy!^^

I am pretty much out of the watch phase.  I still own some gorgeous watches, but I just don't wear them.  I find my mobile phone has the time and it seems to be all I need.   Funny though...if I grab my watch I grab my Timex these days.  The one I own is just pure fun!


----------



## GTOFan

I have a Cartier Tank (I think its the medium), 2 tone and love it!


----------



## Cheryl

I have a white 38mm Chanel J12 with diamond dial, I adore it!


----------



## Texas Girl

I just got a michele csx-36 this week and love it.  It's just so pretty and classy.  Michele has some nice larger size faces if that's what you're looking for.  And you can build your own watch with different bands.


----------



## thegnome

Michael Kors has a lot of nice watches, if you'd like to spend two or three hundred dollars. I have one of his stainless steel ones and its huge!

I have a nice Fossil that I'm quite fond of as well. That one was closer to $100.


----------



## HYZE

They all sound good. Anyone got any watch pics?


----------



## jollywa

For funky oversized watches I love the Mr. Jones watches, a British line. They are affordable, too. But mostly, I wear a black and gold Storm watch or a Peugeot watch with an equestrian style buckle clasp and interchangeable bezels. My Stotrm does not have a second hand, whereas the Peugeot does.

I am not such a big fan of Cartier, Rolex, etc. Way too many knock offs out there.


----------



## Classic Chic

over size watch, i love my j12 in 38mm w/diamond marker.  The one on the right is Cartier Roadster.


----------



## lovely_bag

None!
If I would buy one, it would be the white RADO ceramics watch.
Only I read so many disappointed reviews since the glas/cermaic on top (the part which often scratches/touches surfaces) shows wear and tear really soon.


----------



## HYZE

Classic - can't see your pic! 

Jollywa - I'm in the uk - where have you found mr jones watches?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Have you checked out this thread?
http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-reference-forum/post-photos-of-your-watch-es-here-231532.html


----------



## jollywa

HYZE said:


> Classic - can't see your pic!
> 
> 
> Jollywa - I'm in the uk - where have you found mr jones watches?



Here is a link where you can see them. I want The Decider watch. I think it would be a hoot for those times when you can't make up your mind which outfit to wear or which pizza to order.

http://www.mrjoneswatches.com/

Here is the Storm watch that I have. Mine is black & gold. I wish they had it in purple & silver when I bought mine. I think it is GREAT! The second link is brings you to a photo of the store where I bought my Storm in Xintiandi in Shanghai. It is such a cool store.

http://www.stormwatches.com/watches/womens/mashiko-15101

http://www.stormwatches.com/news-item?contentid=31280


----------



## jollywa

I also have a couple of now discontinued Gucci bezel watches. One is a bangle style and the other has a rice link bracelet. They are both out getting new batteries at the moment. I have several additional bezel sets to go with them, but the ones I wear most are white, black, a denim blue metallic finish and a blue marbleized bezel. For evening wear, I sometimes wear a diamond-cut gold solver bezel. It looks like pavé diamonds, but is not.

They are not new by any means but are oh so reliable.


----------



## jollywa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> Have you checked out this thread?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-reference-forum/post-photos-of-your-watch-es-here-231532.html



Gorgeous watches over there on that thread!


----------



## aclineo

I'm really into chunky white bands w/ a big and sparkly gold face.


----------



## HYZE

Swankymama - that thread is amazing. 
One day a Cartier Roadster will be mine! 
 In the meantime I will try and work out how to post pics to my other (ever so slightly cheaper) choices...


----------



## ame

I have a Fossil mens titanium watch as well as an Invicta Baby Lupah.


----------



## Gemmy46

Michele Deco with diamond bezel in two-tone is my every day fav.


----------



## jaded

I wear a two-tone Omega Constellation w/ diamond markers.


----------



## rogicoco

cartier pasha.


----------



## radhika

Omega two tone with diamond markers medium size most days, speacial outings gold rolex  36 mm diamond markers, for dinners cartier santos full gold with diamond dial and a steel omega small size with diamond outline on dial for casual days.
currently lusting over the chopard 150th anniversary special edition deep blue strap and dial with happy diamond stars.


----------



## chloe13

tag
franck muller
charriol


----------



## pursegirl3

I only own one watch. A 15 year old Diamond and mother of pearl watch from Noblia . Noblia was the official watch of the Louis Vuitton Cup in 1995.The only time it is off my wrist is for its yearly cleaning and new battery ....


----------



## bb10lue

Cartier Roadster


----------



## howardu09

lots of random inexpensive fashion watches + Rolex datejust TT black diamond dial


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

My new fave is my Chanel white J12 33mm
Also have an Ebel diamond bezel
Tag Sporty thing
A small Michele
Had a Raymond Weil that I loved but sadly it died 

And I am buying myself a Philip Stein cause I have been obsessed for a while now.


----------



## Haute Addiction

I own a Tambour Essentials- Tambour Small Quartz Brown Dial Wide Strap- watch from LV with the White Multicolore strap.  Good luck in finding your new watch


----------



## ctf

LotusOrchid said:


> First is Movado Esperanza
> Second is Michele Deco Diamond


 
I love the Movado.
My daily watches are my white Fendi Selleria & my Michele Deco. I only wear the white Fendi in the Spring & Summer. I'm lookin to get other bands for it. They also have beautiful ones. The pix are web pix because my camera phone pix were too big.


----------



## Lieu

Rolex and Concord with diamond dial&bezel


----------



## emcosmo1639

I have 2 invictas...but lately have been wearing my mk watches.  I grabbed the oversized runway one in the rose gold and love it.  I know it may not be fancy enough for some but I just love it!!


----------



## sparklemint

I have a Tag Heuer Aquaracer with blueish MOP face and diamond markers.  LOVE it!


----------



## lvgirlforlife

I don't wear a watch every day but when I do its usually Philip Stein or Michele....love both.

I recently got a more casual Philip Stein to wear every day. I have a one with diamonds too...I wear it casually but not as often. The nice thing is the bands are so easy to change...I have 4-5 that I can change the color when I feel like it. 

same with Michele...although right now I have a python band and LOVE it


----------



## mrs moulds

I am not a big watch girl, however, I own 3 watches: Cartier Tank, White Toywatch and Silver Skagen.


----------



## mrs moulds

alfiebach said:


> l really like Skagen they are from Denmark, but l have been looking at MK, they do a nice leather strap one.
> If l had smaller wrists l think l would go Hermes or Cartier, and also if l had loads of money


 

I love my Skagen too!  It has been such a reliable watch and the styles are so classy! They look way more expensive than what they really are.

Everyone is on the MK band wagon right now and I just don't get the hype.  But, to each there own.


----------



## 23adeline

I'm wearing Rolex Yatch Master boy size as casual watch,Rolex Lady Datejust with diamond as evening/formal watch.
Thinking of buying LV white Lovely Cup,Tambour Large Quartz chronograph.


----------



## bb10lue

Bumping my FAVOURITE thread with my two new additions IN ACTION!


----------



## Bentley1

*Bb10lue:*

Wow, congrats. Not 1, but 2? That's great!  I have the white 33m w diamond markers and am in the market for the Rolex midsize, which do you feel you love and use the most between your 2 new lovely watches!  (love ur ER too btw).


----------



## bb10lue

Bentley1 said:


> *Bb10lue:*
> 
> Wow, congrats. Not 1, but 2? That's great!  I have the white 33m w diamond markers and am in the market for the Rolex midsize, which do you feel you love and use the most between your 2 new lovely watches!  (love ur ER too btw).



LoL and in TWO weeks, my bank account officially hates me now!! Ive wanted the black J12 for more than 2 years, so it definitely makes my heart sings more.  Comparably, the rolex is more of an impulsive buy as I felt at the stage of my life, I need a Rolex! Rolex is more ladylike and classic in my opinion,and J12 is so much more fun and cool looking!!


----------



## Bentley1

bb10lue said:


> LoL and in TWO weeks, my bank account officially hates me now!! Ive wanted the black J12 for more than 2 years, so it definitely makes my heart sings more.  Comparably, the rolex is more of an impulsive buy as I felt at the stage of my life, I need a Rolex! Rolex is more ladylike and classic in my opinion,and J12 is so much more fun and cool looking!!



Wow, 2 weeks!  Honestly, they are both must-haves in my book. Especially for watch lovers. I believe you made great choices and will enjoy both for so many years to come! I hope you wear them both, and all your future watches, in good health!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## pmburk

Well, today I'm wearing my new Cartier Tank Francaise! 

My husband surprised me with it last night for our upcoming 10th wedding anniversary.


----------



## sammie_sue

^^Happy Anniversary *pmburk*!! And congrats on the new Tank.


----------



## Lanier

pmburk said:


> Well, today I'm wearing my new Cartier Tank Francaise!
> 
> My husband surprised me with it last night for our upcoming 10th wedding anniversary.



Congratulations and happy anniversary!


----------



## BagLady14

My goto watch is an Ebel Classic Wave w/dia.  It's slinky smooth & comfortable, has bling and you can wear it swimming.  It's so comfortable you could even sleep in it.  

Have you seen that silly show "You're cut off"?  If so, Erica has one and I noticed that she sleeps in hers.


----------



## missframton

longines evidenza mens watch


----------



## gabz

i have a diamond studed ESQ and my mom recently gave me one of her philip stein teslars with a leather strap


----------



## nvie

Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## Mr. Ho

I wear a JS Watch Co. 101


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy




----------



## luvmy3girls

just got a large ss phillip chronograph


----------



## alana40

I'm wearing LV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tambour Bijou with diamonds


----------



## nvie

alana40, that's a very nice watch!


----------



## alana40

Thanks....nvie
I really do love my watch....I am LV crazy, Chanel madness, T&CO lover and new to Prada. I spent so much in 2010..... MUST STOP SPENDING.. but the world is more beautiful when i shop.


----------



## kb9855

For work I will alternate between my Longines Doclevita, Bvlgari or JLC Reverso.

On weekends, its either my Toywatch, Fossil or Swatch.


----------



## Vintage Purse

Post a wrist shot of that lovely Reverso!


----------



## mrs moulds

I am not a big watch fan, but, when I wear one I usually switch between the three: Skagen, Cartier and a Toy Watch.


----------



## nvie

alana40 said:


> Thanks....nvie
> I really do love my watch....I am LV crazy, Chanel madness, T&CO lover and new to Prada. I spent so much in 2010..... MUST STOP SPENDING.. but the world is more beautiful when i shop.


 
*alana40*  - I know how that feels, just can't stop. HA! What are your other watches besides the Tambour?


----------



## alana40

Well, nvie I do wear Guess watch to work

http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h395/alana4025/photo-14.jpg?t=1297677350

And also I do have Omega watch, which my father bought for me since 1996.


----------



## Nelmi

I don't have many watches.  I usually wear an Ebel Sportwave.  I also have a Rolex Air King and an Omega Constellation with diamond bezel.


----------



## kiwishopper

Tissot! My BD present from my dad


----------



## Matt1080

My wifes christmas gift.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

For about six years or so, I've worn this Michele diamond watch every day...






While I love that Michele watch, it was time for something new, and this week I got this Baume & Mercier. I'd been wanting a two-tone watch, with some gold in it, to coordinate with my handbags that have gold hardware. I think its quietly elegant.  And I got a GREAT deal on it on Ashford.com, where I have purchased a few watches in the past.


----------



## S'Mom

I alternate between my Cartier, gold Concord and Hermes Cape Cod double tour.....


----------



## NWK

I alternate between my two Patek Philippe, Nautilus and my Twenty-4


----------



## uber.cutie

My Baume et Mercier Riviera 18kt Gold Two-Tone Mini Ladies Watch 8524 is my daily watch


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^So we're Baume & Mercier cousins.  I posted my new one on the previous page. Really liking this brand!


----------



## katinkin

I love this watch..................so perfect


----------



## beachy10

My 33MM J12 with diamond markers.


----------



## paruparo

alternate between my vintage ss/gold Jaeger Le Coultre with leather strap and Cartier ss/gold Octagonal Santos.

im wanting to get another one-something dressier!


----------



## uber.cutie

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^So we're Baume & Mercier cousins.  I posted my new one on the previous page. Really liking this brand!


(^_^) your Baume et Mercier looks like it's the love child of a Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## octopus17

I'm wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive. Love it!


----------



## jellyv

Cosmopolitan said:


> I got this Baume & Mercier. I'd been wanting a two-tone watch, with some gold in it, to coordinate with my handbags that have gold hardware. I think its quietly elegant.



It sure is. They have beautiful, timeless designs. Congrats!


----------



## crazyforhermess

whatever i can get hold on first cos I put all my watches in the place where I put my keys and comb...either rolex or cartier or omega..especially the one that i dont need to adjust the time everytime i wear it...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thanks *jellyv*


----------



## birkin101

S'Mom said:


> I alternate between my Cartier, gold Concord and Hermes Cape Cod double tour.....


 
Pictures, please.


----------



## AlyshaN

I wore my tag mini link with mop face and diamond markers but just got my lady datejust ever rose / ss with fluted bezel and jubilee band and black jubilee face and diamond narkers


----------



## deem

i love my cartier watch , white gold american tank with diamonds, and im thinking of getting rose gold day date.still not sure of the size i wana get.


----------



## candypants1100

i have a michele petite something or other.


----------



## boggle2007

just posted this in a rolex thread but i'm trying to spread the love.  

36mm rolex datejust, stainless steel and everose with oyster bracelet and domed bezel.  love it!


----------



## Bethc

I alternate between my Cartier Tank, Black J12, and RG/WG Rolex.


----------



## xlana

I wear a white mini plasteramic Toywatch! It's holding the place of my future J12 when I actually become a lawyer lol.


----------



## nvie

boggle2007 said:


> just posted this in a rolex thread but i'm trying to spread the love.
> 
> 36mm rolex datejust, stainless steel and everose with oyster bracelet and domed bezel. love it!


 

 the combination looks casual yet elegant.


----------



## lumkeikei

I wear my G-shock almost everyday.
My Citizen is for work or work related occasions
and my Ballon Bleu for special occasion such as weddings and special dinners.

I am so sorry that the pictures are so big!


----------



## shopaholic1987

For everyday I wear my stainless Skagen watch which I love. But I am currently lusting after a Toy Watch.


----------



## GucciObsessed

I have a Cartier tank francaise that I wore every day UNTIL I bought a Michael Kors Chronograph watch in rose gold. I know they are nowhere near the same league price or style wise but I really love them both!


----------



## Phillyfan

So funny GucciObsessed. I just bought an oversized 44mm Michael Kors in RG this week. And I have Cartier too. But this Kors one is really cool!


----------



## GucciObsessed

I have the oversized one too! I love it. It might be trendy but it's inexpensive enough to to not have to worry about.


----------



## pilatesworks

My HG Ebel watch.....Beluga Grande Dame XL :


----------



## kiwishopper

Leslie!!!! Beautiful watch!!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much, *Y* !


----------



## jellyv

Yes that Ebel is stunning! Well done, a very distinctive choice.


----------



## PLJson

A Rolex Submariner is a good look.  Besides,  the Sub is and will always be a classic.


----------



## jbc1982

My last wristwatch was invicta 0764. The reason I said last was because I misplaced it and cant find it anymore.

I have lost 3 watches in 1 yr. My wife asked me not to buy watch anymore....sad.


----------



## ellacoach

I have a Tag Heuer stainless (don't remember the exact name) and a Michele CSX


----------



## krawford

I have a beautiful Rolex YG Pearlmaster but I wore my white Chanel J12 33mm with diamond markers more.  However, I  just got a black J12 33mm with diamond markers and I can't take that watch off.  I have recently sold a patek philippe 24 and several ebels.  Those J12 watches are my all time favorite, indestructible.


----------



## clu13

Omega constellation (stainless and 18K), tag heuer (old dive watch), MK ceramic and rose gold, Fruitz plum (on the way - can't to try it out because if the natural frequency technology is for real, I am going to have to ask Santa for Oprah's watch)


----------



## alundpr

I have several which I use daily or on weekends: Cartier 18K Tank Francaise







Franck Muller Cintree Curvex






 Harry Winston Avenue


----------



## midorichan

I have been neglecting my Tag for a MJ pirate watch and my new Burberry Heritage watch with a copper dial. It drives my husband nuts that I could care less about the guts of my watch.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Men's Stainless Swiss Army.


----------



## princesspig

I have a Tag Aquaracer


----------



## Moosey.

Movado, Sports Edition


----------



## tosh

Well. none right now- but that will change on Thursday!!!


----------



## NY Village Girl

Cartier Tank Francaise in SS (midsize). Love it! Haven't taken it off since I got it 1.5 years ago (other than to clean it every now and then)


----------



## nancy_ww

from the least expensive to the most expensive, except 1 & 3, all are automatic

Gucci
Tudor Classic
Omega Constellation Quadra
Cartier Tank Francaise Large
Montres Pasha de Cartier
Omega Constellation '95
GP Vintage 1945


----------



## nancy_ww

nancy_ww said:


> from the least expensive to the most expensive, except 1 & 3, all are automatic
> 
> Gucci
> Tudor Classic
> Omega Constellation Quadra
> Cartier Tank Francaise Large
> Montres Pasha de Cartier
> Omega Constellation '95
> GP Vintage 1945


 
Omega Constellation '95
GP Vintage 1945


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

I love your collection!


----------



## doreenjoy

nancy_ww said:


> Omega Constellation '95
> GP Vintage 1945


 
I love these both! 

I have an Omega Constellation 95 Iris, quartz movement. Do you know the difference between the 95 Constellation and the "regular" Constellation?


----------



## nancy_ww

DropBagGorgeous said:


> I love your collection!


 
 Thank you!


----------



## nancy_ww

doreenjoy said:


> I love these both!
> 
> I have an Omega Constellation 95 Iris, quartz movement. Do you know the difference between the 95 Constellation and the "regular" Constellation?


 
Sorry, I am not sure either. As far as I can tell, the '95 has doubled omega logo on the dial


----------



## doreenjoy

nancy_ww said:


> Sorry, I am not sure either. As far as I can tell, the '95 has doubled omega logo on the dial


 

LOL. Good guess! 

But my '95 (which is a ladies "mini") doesn't have the doubled omega, so we're back to square one.


----------



## nancy_ww

*doreenjoy*, I don't know about other '95, but there are "50 YEARS" on the back of mine


----------



## nvie

doreenjoy said:


> I love these both!
> 
> I have an Omega Constellation 95 Iris, quartz movement. Do you know the difference between the 95 Constellation and the "regular" Constellation?



I think the difference is the dial which has Omega logo all over compared to regular Constellation. Whereas for My Choice, the hour and minute hands have square ends compared to pointed ones on regular Constellation.


----------



## doreenjoy

nvie said:


> I think the difference is the dial which has Omega logo all over compared to regular Constellation. Whereas for My Choice, the hour and minute hands have square ends compared to pointed ones on regular Constellation.


 
Well, like I said my 95 Constellation doesn't have the logo imprint on the dial. I doubled checked the model number and I definitely have the Constellation Iris 95. 

You're right about the hands, though -- my 95 Iris Mini has pointed hands.   Maybe that's the only difference?


----------



## Ali7364

I rotate between 2 Citizen eco drives and my Victorinox Swiss Army with diamonds.  I lust after Rolex.  Ahhhhh, perhaps someday...


----------



## Swanky

A mid-size Rolex


----------



## firstaid

Tag Heuer Pink Aquaracer.  Love this watch so much.


----------



## alex.losee

I wear my dads Tag Heuer. Its over 20 years old.


----------



## gabz

i have 3 watches currently:
philip stein teslar w black strap
esq w diamonds
Michael Kors tortoiseshell


----------



## lanasyogamama

Large size Cartier Ballon Bleu.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Today...sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## ek9977

Rolex Yellow Gold/SS Datejust, Zenith Queen of Hearts, AP Lady Royal Oak (SS with diamonds), Girard-Perregaux small chronograph (SS w diamonds), Franck Mueller Rose Gold Master Square + the boy's IWCs on occasion.


----------



## nvie

doreenjoy said:


> Well, like I said my 95 Constellation doesn't have the logo imprint on the dial. I doubled checked the model number and I definitely have the Constellation Iris 95.
> 
> You're right about the hands, though -- my 95 Iris Mini has pointed hands.   Maybe that's the only difference?


 
Oh, I kept thinking about difference between My Choice and regular Constellation. Well, Iris 95 is with coloured gemstone markers whereas regular Constellation, My Choice comes only with diamond markers.


----------



## nvie

lanasyogamama said:


> Large size Cartier Ballon Bleu.


 
I love your Ballon Bleu. You wear that size well.


----------



## nvie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Today...sorry for the blurry pic


 
   that watch.


----------



## being.myself

I have a little blue Folli Follie watch and a bright red Nixon Time Teller P... I go for bold, fun accessories most of the time!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

nvie said:


> that watch.


Thank you!! I  it too! I am so glad I took the plunge.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lanasyogamama said:


> Large size Cartier Ballon Bleu.



Beautiful! I think it may be on my wish list.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Today...sorry for the blurry pic



Sooo elegant!  I couldn't pull that off, lol!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful! I think it may be on my wish list.



Thanks!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

nvie said:


> I love your Ballon Bleu. You wear that size well.



Thanks nvie!  That means a lot coming from you!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lanasyogamama said:


> Sooo elegant!  I couldn't pull that off, lol!!!



Aw, I am sure you could! I LOVE your BB!!  Def on my list!


----------



## Mitzy

I mostly wear my G Shock because it lights up, lol and is waterproof. I wash my hands often at work.
I also have a really plain silver Citizen watch I wear alot.
I have my mother's Black Hills Gold (Lord that woman had Okie tastes) watch but it doesn't run and the band is uber small. (That's the excuse I use, anyway.)


----------



## KathyB

Rolex tri-color 
Chanel White J12 
Black ceramic Michael Kors
Gold Michael Kors


----------



## MustLuvDogs

My Cartier Roadster.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

^^^
Next time I'll try to make the photo a little larger.  LOL


----------



## Div4life




----------



## Candice0985

my new watch


----------



## ImustShop

Omega!


----------



## Sauté

Mens Tag Heuer Link Chronograph


----------



## Miscellaneous_1

Chopard happy sport


----------



## MissBehavin

I have just 1 watch, and I don't wear it much, however if I had a similar collection to
BeeBee's I perhaps would wear one more often  Gorgeous collection. Love the Patek Philipe.

Mine is a Rado Integral Jubile


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

Daily, my Hamilton Ventura automatic or my Hamilton Jazzmaster, and for dress-up, my Montblanc Diamond Star.


----------



## drspock7

I just bought a new band for my Michele watch. It's like
Being new again. Happy vday


----------



## drspock7

drspock7 said:
			
		

> I just bought a new band for my Michele watch. It's like
> Being new again. Happy vday


----------



## NoSnowHere

Michele Deco
Movado Portico

I want a Michael Kors horn watch next.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Just a Citizen xC Eco Drive.  I like it because it's powered by light, so I never have to deal with changing the battery.  Great for lazy people.


----------



## chessmont

faintlymacabre said:


> Just a Citizen xC Eco Drive.  I like it because it's powered by light, so I never have to deal with changing the battery.  Great for lazy people.



Cool watch!  I had no idea that's how they were powered; I thought it was automatic movement via motion.


----------



## Luvayorkie

krawford said:


> I have a beautiful Rolex YG Pearlmaster but I wore my white Chanel J12 33mm with diamond markers more.  However, I  just got a black J12 33mm with diamond markers and I can't take that watch off.  I have recently sold a patek philippe 24 and several ebels.  Those J12 watches are my all time favorite, indestructible.




I know what you mean!!!  I have a White J12 Chrono 42mm (love the big size) with diamond markers Luv Luv Luv this watch.  Then I purchased a Chanel J12 Black Chrono 42mm size.  & wouldn't you know it now the have the Chromatic 1......  OH MY!!!   My collection also includes Rolex, Cartier, Louis Vuitton & Tag Heuer watches.  But, after wearing my Chanels....  the others just don't compare....  After finding this forum tho I am going to have to start working on dh because the Rolex Daytona 40mm is calling my name telling me I NEED it....  Oh my this thread is dangerous!!!


----------



## PinkyPink

Cartier Baignoire with diamonds ...


----------



## snowhite1989

Bee...Bee said:


> My ultimate watch, the Bunny Sutra, LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got ten thousand compliments (or not) on it, LOL.
> 
> My bashing (i.e. to the supermarket, to work on dress-down Friday, when sloppy to shop on Saturday) watch, the Cartier Pasha 42mm which I 'borrowed' for the past year from my fiancé:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This version of Pasha is the cheapest Cartier watch with a 'proper' automatic movement (outsourced from Jaeger LeCoultre) if you are a watchnut! Some people insist that the Roadster, Santos, Tank are awful because it has a movement than costs $5!
> 
> Then I have two Pateks; Twenty~4 in steel with 1 row of diamonds and 4936 in white gold. Actually I wear the Twenty~4 most often - almost everyday until I got the Bunny Sutra last week, LOL. Also I have a Cartier Tonneau (real pic of this in one of my older post, I can't find the thread and I'm too lazy to take a phot again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/3263/b000kl5d3i01a3agiwgpv1xfd8.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Then we go to the ones I look to get rid off...I have a:
> - Panerai Luminor Marina with a white face and date window (which is why it sucks because it's not retro enough). Pics again from my older thread.
> 
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=58807&d=1156497403
> 
> - Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Duetto - the Florale numbers are so chic but unfortunately too many ladies in my firm have one and since I have too many watches it's logical to get ride of this one. It is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Chopard square Happy Sport in steel with 5 diamonds. No pics because I left in my parent's house and every lady here knows anyway what a Happy Sport looks like.
> 
> P.S. I hope to come back with the live photo of this Van Cleef and Arpels Lady Arpels Centennaire soon because I have been promised one but the shop is very lazy (serves me right for being lazy myself, LOL)!
> 
> http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/8923/montrevancleefgce6.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> hey Bee Bee,I'm currently considering of getting a Patek Philip twenty~4, but not sure about the which dial should i purchase,do you think which is better ,white or black?


----------



## PrincessBailey

Sunshine said:


> One of these! (I just had the middle one polished, it looks awesome!)


This is going to sound so weird, but I love you skin tone.


----------



## PrincessBailey

PinkyPink said:


> Cartier Baignoire with diamonds ...


What a beauty!


----------



## PrincessBailey

I have a metallic pink DKNY watch. I used to wear it often. But I really dunno why I don't wear it anymore... :o. Hate when that happens!


----------



## emayer

Got my Royal Oak today. Am loving it so far


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Hamilton Jazz Master


----------



## Collie5

Everyday watch, is a Citizen Ecodrive that has been SO dependable for 12 years. It's two tone (gold and silver). My "nice" watch (and my favorite) is my Omega Constellation.


----------



## faintlymacabre

A Citizen Eco Drive for me as well.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

I'm wearing a Citizen echo drive watch too! From the men's range though since I loved that chunky-ness. Owned a Citizen automatic ladies watch but it kept stopping when I was revising. Uber annoying.

Citizen's got to be one of my favourite watch brands ever - Mum got Dad one before I was born and it's still going


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Today I'm wearing my Fossil watch. Gunmetal with rose gold 




I also have a Michael Kors in RG




A Gucci that I love




An my newest addition (which should be here today) my Hermès H-Hour


----------



## honitel

Bee...Bee said:


> My ultimate watch, the Bunny Sutra, LOL:


These are so nice Bee-bee! I love the Luminor Marina truly got my eyes.


----------



## lopeslow7

My fifteen year old Whittnauer....


----------



## saligator

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Today I'm wearing my Fossil watch. Gunmetal with rose gold
> 
> View attachment 1895455
> 
> 
> Who made your gold bracelet? I LOVE IT!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

The gold bracelet is from Michael Kors. There's a few different colors, mines gold and dark blue, but I saw an orange one there today. 

Happy Shopping


----------



## paepaega

I'm too happy that I have to share. My DH bought himself a Patek Philippe Aquanaut on our Spain trip, and me as well.







Last year he bought me SS Rolex with pink MOP dial.






I'm so sure that I won't get anything for a long long time, but who cares?


----------



## beachy10

My contribution- Hermes Cape Cod with diamonds and blue croc band.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

It's here . Hermès H-Hour


----------



## dster1

Bulova and Michael kors


----------



## Christofle

Glashutte!


----------



## jackie1128

baume & mercier


----------



## krawford

paepaega said:


> I'm too happy that I have to share. My DH bought himself a Patek Philippe Aquanaut on our Spain trip, and me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year he bought me SS Rolex with pink MOP dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sure that I won't get anything for a long long time, but who cares?


----------



## UKUSLady

jackie1128 said:


> baume & mercier



Luv your watch, is it a man's or a woman's?  It's hard to tell the difference these days.


----------



## jackie1128

UKUSLady said:


> Luv your watch, is it a man's or a woman's?  It's hard to tell the difference these days.



Thanks! It's actually a man's watch .  I find watches for men more suitable for me as strange as that may sound!


----------



## ivyfalls

My Michelle with brown croc strap.  I love the interchangeable straps, but I on,y have one so far!


----------



## lolz

My new Tag Heuer F1.... also have an old Ellesse which has sentimental value.


----------



## alundpr




----------



## catsinthebag

Lately, I seem to be switching off between two very different favorites: Hermes Cape Cod with double-tour strap, and a Michele CSX (plain, no diamonds), with interchangeable strap.


----------



## americanroyal89

Gucci 
I'm uploading from my phone so I apologize if the pics are huge.


----------



## dianahuang

Hermes Kelly watch black croco ghw


----------



## solange

One of the two I wear most regularly.


----------



## Allshinythings

I have 4 mk watches and I wear different one depending on what jewelry I wear. DH is buying me a Cartier watch as a 5th anniversary gift in a few days. Can't wait!!


----------



## Cullinan

Currently I only own:

Technomarine Steel Diving Chronograph watch on steel bracelet...

But I have my eyes on something nicer..


----------



## Jaydentan

I love Seiko Watches, and my favorite one is SEIKO Prospex Diver 6R15 I purchased it last month and in 11% off. Thanks to Creation Watches


----------



## BelleDuJour

I just ordered a Bulova and Timex.  Both two-tone but the timex is an expansion watch and has a black face.  I've never worn an expansion watch or a watch with a black face so I'll have to see if I like it.  The Bulova is a classic style. I love two-tone watches because they feel richer to me and go with everything!  

I also have a silvertone Anne Klein that I never wear because it have bling and it's heavy.  My most recent go to was a cheap Armitron that was also two-tone and looked more expensive that it was, but one of the numbers on the dial became dislodged so I decided to upgrade to the Bulova.


----------



## Jesssh

I am contemplating this one:

http://www.movado.com/movado-collections/luma/luma-0606574.html

I have too many watches, but I don't have any chocolate yet.


----------



## DizzyFairy

I work in a railway industry and my hubby bought me a Mondaine Swiss Railway watch.. 

He is looking to buy me another watch (under 5k budget), only this time I get to pick. 

Can anyone recommend me a watch within this budget, which has a timeless look and has automatic movements? would much appreciate for your help. =D


----------



## Christofle

DizzyFairy said:


> I work in a railway industry and my hubby bought me a Mondaine Swiss Railway watch..
> 
> He is looking to buy me another watch (under 5k budget), only this time I get to pick.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a watch within this budget, which has a timeless look and has automatic movements? would much appreciate for your help. =D



Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Lady http://www.prestigetime.com/item/Jaeger-LeCoultre/Reverso-Lady-Manual-Wind/260.84.10.html

Glashutte Original Lady Serenade http://www.prestigetime.com/item/Glashutte-Original/Lady-Serenade/39-22-08-02-44.html


----------



## hvictoriak

I have this tortoise MK and I absolutely love it. Perfect for smaller wrists 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...00000cat145cat35701cat31902&isEditorial=false


----------



## pmburk

Today I'm wearing a men's Fossil Arkitekt.


----------



## pmburk

Today - Tissot Heritage Automatic


----------



## LVoeShopping

I cannot get passed my love for my Kate Spade Carousel watches, I have 2 and I alternate them with what I'm wearing.


----------



## tiffanystar

Michael kors & I love it. It has discoloured a little but I love the chunkier watch look.


----------



## inkyl

I got myself the small steel Tank Solo. I'd been wanting a Cartier and finally settled on it. I love it & now want a royal blue croc strap for it.


----------



## akimoto

inkypina said:
			
		

> I got myself the small steel Tank Solo. I'd been wanting a Cartier and finally settled on it. I love it & now want a royal blue croc strap for it.



Congrats! I have the tank too! But didn't know could get a different strap! That'll be perfect!!


----------



## foryoda

I am happy to add that as of today, I am wearing my new Jaegar LeCoultre Rendez-Vous


----------



## radio_shrink

It is lovely....enjoy!


----------



## BelleDuJour

LVoeShopping said:


> I cannot get passed my love for my Kate Spade Carousel watches, I have 2 and I alternate them with what I'm wearing.



I really like the simplicity of this watch.


----------



## LVoeShopping

BelleDuJour said:
			
		

> I really like the simplicity of this watch.



Thanks, me too it makes it east to wear and can be dressed up/down as needed. 

I'm wearing the white today


----------



## pmburk

Movado Gentry today:


----------



## boylstonmummy

pmburk said:


> Movado Gentry today:


I LOVE my Michelle Urban mini with diamond dial face... I love it WAY more than my old Tag, just never found that one comfortable...


----------



## 7theaven

Cartier Tank Solo. I love it so much.


----------



## pmburk

Today - vintage Gucci.


----------



## Mimmy

Today, a fun watch. BCBGMAXAZRIA rose gold and white ceramic skeleton.


----------



## saligator

I have a few watches but every day I seem to wear the Hermes Cape Cod double tour. I just love that watch the most!


----------



## amie_xo

Sorry for the shocking quality! This is the watch I use most days! It's a two toned guess watch!


----------



## Nqv

Hi,
Please kindly share your opinions:

Guess vs Fossil watch?
Rose Gold vs Yellow Gold watch?

Thanks.


----------



## BreadnGem

Nqv said:


> Hi,
> Please kindly share your opinions:
> 
> Guess vs Fossil watch?
> Rose Gold vs Yellow Gold watch?
> 
> Thanks.



Which models are u looking at? Do u have any pictures? That will help


----------



## foxgal

I've been alternating between a Kors rose gold watch and silver Raymond Weil, but am so happy with my new Bulova Wintermoor! The two tone goes perfectly with my wedding set.


----------



## Ali7364

My Tag.


----------



## sparklemint

My Tag with MOP face and diamond dial... Love!


----------



## spoiledwify

My Rolex jubilee 2 tone for my daily use


----------



## missdicaprio

My mother gave me her vintage Rolex (she never even wore it!) It was a gift from my grandfather to her when she was about my age (I'm 18) and I absolutely love it











But on a daily basis I usually wear my D&G watch or my DKNY


----------



## cherrycookies

missdicaprio said:


> My mother gave me her vintage Rolex (she never even wore it!) It was a gift from my grandfather to her when she was about my age (I'm 18) and I absolutely love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on a daily basis I usually wear my D&G watch or my DKNY



Wow, lucky you! I love vintage rollies especially when it comes with such history. 

Mine is SS Rollie with white face. My DH calls it the understated Rollie


----------



## missdicaprio

cherrycookies said:


> Wow, lucky you! I love vintage rollies especially when it comes with such history.
> 
> Mine is SS Rollie with white face. My DH calls it the understated Rollie


Thank you! I know, I actually prefer vintage jewelry and watches (family vintage ones) over new ones! They just feel so special..
White Rollies are so pretty! If you have pictures, please share


----------



## iseebearbears

I actually prefer a watch that I bought from a street vendor  while visiting Hong Kong. It was about $9 USD


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Dressy:
SS Baume & Mercier Catwalk with diamond markers
Patek Philippe Twenty 4 SS with white dial (sorry no pics)
Chopard La Strada Whitegold with diamond bezel (sorry no pics)

Casual:
Easyrider No.1 Small with pink dial 

Everyday:
D&G watch
Baume & Mercier Riviera grey dial (sorry no pics)


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Here´s my Riviera 
I love it, it´s so thin and sleek. Super comfortable to wear.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Currently an MK men's Lexington...


Hopefully this after my bday!!!


----------



## saligator

missdicaprio said:


> My mother gave me her vintage Rolex (she never even wore it!) It was a gift from my grandfather to her when she was about my age (I'm 18) and I absolutely love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on a daily basis I usually wear my D&G watch or my DKNY




Off topic, but I LOVE your TIffany bracelet! Do you recall the name of it? Is is still for sale do you think?


----------



## daisyw

I love my MK 5076 stainless chrono. I wear it everyday, yet to find a watch I love more.


----------



## Lisa2007

three of my favorite watches....Burberry Check, Baume Mercier Cat Walk and Michele Deco


----------



## missdicaprio

saligator said:


> Off topic, but I LOVE your TIffany bracelet! Do you recall the name of it? Is is still for sale do you think?


Thank you! I wish I knew, my mother purchased it about 2 years ago or so..


----------



## grace04

I'm very happily wearing my new Raymond Weil Tango two-tone round watch with MOP face and diamond hour markers.  I loved Nurse Anne's and Charleston-mom's so much that I had to get one for myself!


----------



## BreadnGem

grace04 said:


> I'm very happily wearing my new Raymond Weil Tango two-tone round watch with MOP face and diamond hour markers.  I loved Nurse Anne's and Charleston-mom's so much that I had to get one for myself!



Sounds lovely! Can post a pic?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

A Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Grande Taille. While it's actually a men's watch I have big wrists, so I think it fits me well. And it's just perfect for everyday business life, understated, but from one of the best watchmaking companies


----------



## Jewelz32412

Yes,  I love Watches. But only bracelet watches.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Oh I love the Reverso! So classy and yet so prestigious! And this is the ONLY watch I would always get with a leather strap only. I´m usually not a fan of leather straps, but with the Reverso it´s MUST.


----------



## HHPmom

Omega Ladymatic, Omega Constellation, Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso duetto.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

HHPmom said:


> Omega Ladymatic, Omega Constellation, Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso duetto.


OMG you have all my Dreamwatches! I love the new Omega Ladymatic! So beautiful and the Constellation is a watch I always wanted as well as the JL Reverso duetto...
Maybe you could post more pics of the Ladymatic - it´s just so amazing...especially the dial is tdf. 
Such a gorgeous collection - lucky you!


----------



## mrs moulds

I am not a big watch wearer, however I do have a few watches that I wear at times.
1. TKO. It is in the Michael Kors family but since everyone I know has one,I wanted something different.


----------



## mrs moulds

2. Ann Klein:  Diamond, Mother of Pearl with a porcelain band. I always receive a lot of compliments when ever I wear it.


----------



## mrs moulds

3. Longines. I don't wear this one much. I feel that it is to manly. My hubby wears it more than I do.


----------



## mrs moulds

Last but not least, vintage Cartier Tank. I find this watch to be bold, classy, yet with a understated charm.


----------



## MinPinLollipop

LovingDiamonds said:


> OMG you have all my Dreamwatches! I love the new Omega Ladymatic! So beautiful and the Constellation is a watch I always wanted as well as the JL Reverso duetto...
> Maybe you could post more pics of the Ladymatic - it´s just so amazing...especially the dial is tdf.
> Such a gorgeous collection - lucky you!



Lovely! More pics of the Ladymatic please. I think I want an Aqua Terra but am tempted by the Ladymatic too.


----------



## HHPmom

LovingDiamonds said:


> OMG you have all my Dreamwatches! I love the new Omega Ladymatic! So beautiful and the Constellation is a watch I always wanted as well as the JL Reverso duetto...
> Maybe you could post more pics of the Ladymatic - it´s just so amazing...especially the dial is tdf.
> Such a gorgeous collection - lucky you!


 
Thanks. I wish I had hold out for the new Ladymatic with the bluish grey dial they just came out this year. Nevertheless, I love the wave cut out on the side of the case that shows the inner ceramic ring, repeated wave pattern of the bracelet. I don't have a picture of my Seamaster quartz. Here's a picture of the Ladymatic and men's Planet Ocean when we were in Carmel this July.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Thank you for the pic! The Ladymatic is a gorgeous watch, I love the cut out wave design too. Also the dial with it´s beautiful pattern is so pretty. I usually prefer tank style watches, but since I layed eye on the new Ladymatic, I´m saving for the one with pink MOP dial and diamond bezel. I could look at the website all day...
An Aqua Terra is also on top of my list...I simply love Omega watches!


----------



## BreadnGem

mrs moulds said:


> Last but not least, vintage Cartier Tank. I find this watch to be bold, classy, yet with a understated charm.



This is gorgeous! The Anne Klein one is lovely too!


----------



## mrs moulds

BreadnGem said:


> This is gorgeous! The Anne Klein one is lovely too!



Thank you
I real need to wear them more often but I am waiting for my Holy grail watch Rolex! 
Maybe my loving, giving husband will make my dreams come true


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Last but not least, vintage Cartier Tank. I find this watch to be bold, classy, yet with a understated charm.


Nothing beats this watch...classic!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Nothing beats this watch...classic!


----------



## mrs moulds

BreadnGem said:


> This is gorgeous! The Anne Klein one is lovely too!


 
Thanks you


----------



## spoiledwify

Rolrx


----------



## amrx87

I have a david yurman thoroughbred currently on a silver chain link strap. I have white alligator too, but i never wear it.


----------



## Samantha S

My everyday watch, the reverso. Its a beautiful watch that takes me from day to night. Love it.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Nothing beats this watch...classic!



Thank you, my dear!


----------



## spoiledwify

My 2 tone jubilee rolex


----------



## FacundaRhose

I have my pandora today.


----------



## FacundaRhose

I have my rose gold burberry today


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MK Lexington


----------



## Docjeun

I have a Cartier Santos that my husband bought for me about 10 years ago, i rarely wear it, it's steel and the band looks dull to me, any suggestions on how to brighten it up?


----------



## DS2006

Trulyadiva said:


> I have a Cartier Santos that my husband bought for me about 10 years ago, i rarely wear it, it's steel and the band looks dull to me, any suggestions on how to brighten it up?



You can actually have the watch serviced at Cartier and request that they clean and polish the watch.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

foryoda said:


> I am happy to add that as of today, I am wearing my new Jaegar LeCoultre Rendez-Vous



lovely watch. Im thinking about the same watch still deciding btw the JLC or a rolex 2 tone watch with diamond bezel and dial. How do you like your watch so far??


----------



## HHPmom

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> lovely watch. Im thinking about the same watch still deciding btw the JLC or a rolex 2 tone watch with diamond bezel and dial.



Rolex is mass produced. JLC has only a certain number of watches made per year and almost all parts are hand made in their factory. Rolex is mid-tier or luxury. JLC is in a category above, more like high end, in the same league as Patek Phillipe or Breguet.

foryoda, Rendez-Vous is a beautiful watch.

Here's a link to JLC factory tour http://jlc.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-2/pi-4703283/ti-720108/

This tour comes in 3 links, very detailed: http://jlc.watchprosite.com/show-fo...08/s-0/t-jlc-finally-the-promise-land-part-1/

http://jlc.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-2/pi-4702838/ti-720108/s--1/t-jlc-part-2/

http://jlc.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-2/pi-4703283/ti-720108/s--4/t-jlc-part-3-factory-tour/

Part 3 is has pictures of parts being made.


----------



## jess236

I've been wearing this Burberry Rose Gold watch.
http://ca.burberry.com/the-city-bu9225-26mm-p38858931


----------



## Docjeun

DS2006 said:


> You can actually have the watch serviced at Cartier and request that they clean and polish the watch.


would be nice but I don't have a dealer where  I live.  On another there are suggestions on how to keep it in good condition although they suggest using a brillo pad like you would use for scrubbing kitchen utensils and i'm not going to try that.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tag Aquaracer with MOP face and diamond markers


----------



## LoveAntiques

Hello,

 For formal outings I do have an 18k Cartier Tank that I bought from Cartier itself. I have been looking for a second hand must 21 for or Bedat for casual outings. Can you please tell me if this watch is genuine or not? Please scroll down for clear pictures.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271286353677?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## Pandaemonium

I have an old Relic (Fossil) stainless steel diving watch that  has hands-down, been the most durable and reliable watch I have owned.  I think I paid around 80.00-140.00 for it 11 years ago I had it sized down to fit my wrist and I've had this in the  Gulf, the Atlantic, the Pacific hurricanes and blizzards at 14k feet.  

The bezel and case won't scratch, won't fuze, and it won't stop ticking.


----------



## Kansashalo

Michele CSX to work.  Any other time (for play, errands, yardwork, etc) its either a black ceramic Oniss or a silver link Skagen.


----------



## emchhardy

This is mine - Bulova Highbridge - absolutely LOVE it.

http://www.bulova.com/en_us/watch/bulova/diamond--2/96R162


----------



## dalhousiekid

David Yurman sterling silver/18k gold diamond dial Thoroughbred watch.


----------



## Feifeiny

Rolex oyster perpetual datejust is my go to watch and I also love my hermes Kelly as well.


----------



## megt10

I just bought a new watch. I got the mid-size Chopard Happy Sport in yellow gold with diamonds. I have the small version of the Chopard Happy Sport in white gold with diamonds and I have a DeLaneau First Lady in yellow gold with diamonds and a Rolex Presidential in yellow gold with diamonds and mop face.


----------



## anasa

Sorry for the artsy shot, this came from my ig feed. &#128540; But here's a photo of my Cartier ronde Solo! I'm such a big fan of a larger men's size watch on women. &#128522;


----------



## tutushopper

I have a black ceramic Dior VIII that I currently wear as an everyday watch. I have gold Rolex and Bulova, as well as two Gucci with diamonds and some other watches, three Hamiltons, and my diamond white gold Rolex for dressy times.


----------



## anicole86

Thanks


----------



## secw1977

I have an Omega Constellation which I adore. I feel like it is a classic that will never date. My DH bought me a Citizen chronograph with diamonds around the bezel as I wanted to try the over-sized watch look, as the MK watches looked too big on me. I did not want to spend a huge amount of money to find that the over-sized watch look was not for me. I am on the look out for a new classic watch. I have recently been looking at the Baume & Mercier range. Does anybody have any experience of this brand of watches? Is it's quality similar, better or worse than the Omega brand? I was not sure which thread to post this on. Many thanks in advance xx


----------



## mrs moulds

I wear my vintage Cartier Tank on most days.  It just seems to go with everything. I also own a vintage Gucci bangle style and a Citizen ECO - Drive two tone with diamonds.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Cartier ballon Bleu 36 Automatic  

but it's kinda sad, since im only 21 im afraid to wear it so it just sits in its beautiful red box


----------



## SS57

I just bought the Cartier Ballon Bleu two tone 36mm automatic and now I am second guessing myself and wondering if I should get the smaller size 33mm instead... Or even the stainless Ladies Tank Anglaise... Eeek! I am tall and can carry off the large 36mm size but not sure if it is too "sporty". This is my first nice watch... Any suggestions??  I am 36 and want the watch to last...


----------



## MyDogTink

SS57 said:


> I just bought the Cartier Ballon Bleu two tone 36mm automatic and now I am second guessing myself and wondering if I should get the smaller size 33mm instead... Or even the stainless Ladies Tank Anglaise... Eeek! I am tall and can carry off the large 36mm size but not sure if it is too "sporty". This is my first nice watch... Any suggestions??  I am 36 and want the watch to last...



Do you have a modeling picture?


----------



## SS57

Here is the watch on both wrists - i wear both platinum and yellow gold and sometimes move my bracelets around... Thoughts? Is this too big?


----------



## vivelebag

dalhousiekid said:


> David Yurman sterling silver/18k gold diamond dial Thoroughbred watch.



My everyday watch is the silver DY thoroughbred with diamond bezel and MOP face. Love it!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I have a ballon bleu 36 A as well and I don't think its too big I think its perfect on you...but ultimately since you want to have it forever make sure you love it  go into the store  and try the 33mm  good luck


----------



## MyDogTink

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I have a ballon bleu 36 A as well and I don't think its too big I think its perfect on you...but ultimately since you want to have it forever make sure you love it  go into the store  and try the 33mm  good luck



I agree. I think it looks lovely with your Cartier bracelets but you have to love it forever. Try on the 33mm in the store


----------



## krawford

SS57 said:


> View attachment 2457062
> View attachment 2457063
> 
> Here is the watch on both wrists - i wear both platinum and yellow gold and sometimes move my bracelets around... Thoughts? Is this too big?


 Get the smaller watch. The one you have is beautiful, but does look sporty.  The smaller size will look more elegant.  I am so over the large watch.  But that's just me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

SS57 said:


> View attachment 2457062
> View attachment 2457063
> 
> Here is the watch on both wrists - i wear both platinum and yellow gold and sometimes move my bracelets around... Thoughts? Is this too big?


 
Looks a tab too big for me.


----------



## skyqueen

If you plan to wear your watch with bracelets...I'd try the 33mm.


----------



## SS57

Wow, thanks ladies for chiming in!  I think I will go back and try the 33mm again.  I really appreciate the variety of feedback that was posted   It is a beautiful watch but just feels a tad too big... maybe even 3mm to big! Will keep you posted!!


----------



## blumster

skyqueen said:


> If you plan to wear your watch with bracelets...I'd try the 33mm.


I agree&#8230;I think it's a tad big on you&#8230;.  I LOVE this watch and it's on my wish list too.  I'd love to see you model for us the tank anglaise.  I think I might like the shape better on your wrist but would love to see it.  Can you post pics for us of the 33 BB as well as the tank anglaise to compare?


----------



## originalheather

36 mm Datejust, MOP face with diamond markers


----------



## SS57

The 33mm is definitely a better size on my wrist. The watch store in town did not have the TT YG Anglaise or TT YG 33mm BB-automatic in stock today but will obviously restock soon).   

Take a look!


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Audemars Piguet Offshore
For sport and playing!


----------



## minami

Currently my panerai luminor from bf!


----------



## ame

Seiko Presage Automatic from Japan (via SeiyaJapan)


----------



## DuRoBags

Movado Bold Roman Numeral Watch


----------



## pmburk

Lately I've been wearing my vintage rose gold Tavannes on assorted NATO/grosgrain straps. Love it for summer!


----------



## aerinha

I have watches in all metal tones to match jewelry of the day but today am wearing my new to me Cartier ballon bleu 33 mm automatic


----------



## Millicat

I have 3 watches and depending on my mood I go accordingly, matching other bracelets with the chosen one.
An Ebel, a Longines, and an antique rose gold Rolex, love them all.


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## Christofle

Wearing my Glashutte Original today!


----------



## youngster

Christofle said:


> View attachment 2661394
> 
> 
> Wearing my Glashutte Original today!



I love this.  So classic and just gorgeous!


----------



## sgj99

i rotate between 4 watches:  a Swiss Legend white ceramic/MOP watch, an Invicta large women's Lupah w/ diamonds, a Michele Deco Park II, and a Michele two-tone diamond CSX 36.


----------



## shoegal27

Still love my MK rose gold runway 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cartierangel

Chanel J12
Cartier yg JUC
Cartier trinity bracelet


----------



## Cartierangel

Mauboussin Carre Watch
Tiffany Elsa Peretti Bracelets
Rose Quartz and Crystal Bracelets that I made


----------



## QKay

pmburk said:


> Lately I've been wearing my vintage rose gold Tavannes on assorted NATO/grosgrain straps. Love it for summer!


Fabulous!


----------



## Miss_Pinar




----------



## QKay

Shinola Runwell, 28mm.


----------



## mrsinsyder

A Breitling chrono cockpit and a Rolex Sea-Dweller. I also have a Breitling Starliner but I don't wear it as often (it feels so small).


----------



## New-New

This Rolex was my father's before he passed a couple of months ago. I literally never take it off.


----------



## chessmont

New-New said:


> View attachment 2678499
> 
> This Rolex was my father's before he passed a couple of months ago. I literally never take it off.



How nice you have it to remember him by... my condolences to you.


----------



## Mitzy

I have several G-Shocks in various colors and my mom's old Seiko.


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's watch is a Bulova Precisionist.


----------



## jenna_foo

Today is a Citizen


----------



## gabz

Are oversize boyfriend watches still in?


----------



## chessmont

gabz said:


> Are oversize boyfriend watches still in?



They still seem to be in all the catalogs...


----------



## Mullen 130

chessmont said:


> They still seem to be in all the catalogs...


I wear a man's Rolex. I have used the same watch for ten years. Now that I'm 51, I'm glad I bought this style. If it were a small ladies, I couldn't read the time.


----------



## chessmont

Mullen 130 said:


> I wear a man's Rolex. I have used the same watch for ten years. Now that I'm 51, I'm glad I bought this style. If it were a small ladies, I couldn't read the time.



LOL I hear ya, being almost 58.  I have 2 men's, one 36 mm (Flower dial) and a ladies that has white face and Roman numerals so I can read it due to the contrast


----------



## Mullen 130

.  
My watch is a men's watch. The bezel was added later. It may be the oldest watch on this site. It's pretty scratched up, but keeps working.


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's watch is a MOP Citizen


----------



## Angel1879

I will be wearing this for a while!!  Love it!!!&#10084;&#65039;&#8986;&#65039; Omega AT Seamaster!


----------



## alessia70

Nikkaxoxo said:


> Audemars Piguet Offshore
> For sport and playing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2652891



Wow! that's a nice watch


----------



## Cartierangel

White for summer


----------



## Pursejoy9

A ballon bleu in pink gold and steel with diamond markers.


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

alessia70 said:


> Wow! that's a nice watch



Thank you


----------



## QKay

Baume and Mercier Hampton.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I have to send my Michele in for service...I've worn it literally every day since my mom gave it to me in August 2012. I've been wanting a gold watch and I finally found the one I bought this gold movado bold today.


----------



## Dany_37

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I have to send my Michele in for service...I've worn it literally every day since my mom gave it to me in August 2012. I've been wanting a gold watch and I finally found the one I bought this gold movado bold today.
> 
> View attachment 2688796


 
Really nice...I love it!  Enjoy in good health!


----------



## FelixItsHot

I'm jealous of all your watches. All I've got is a $25 multi-time zone digital Casio that I got from Target


----------



## LVoeletters

My ballon bleu &#128151; got rid of my movados I just never use them and my Michelle as well. I think I still have a juicy watch laying around that was clean and elegant for being a costume watch but I have no idea where it went since my last move.


----------



## jenna_foo

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I have to send my Michele in for service...I've worn it literally every day since my mom gave it to me in August 2012. I've been wanting a gold watch and I finally found the one I bought this gold movado bold today.
> 
> View attachment 2688796





I've been contemplating one of these!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## jenna_foo

Today is my Tag in rose gold and SS. I love this one.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

jenna_foo said:


> I've been contemplating one of these!!! Looks great!!!




Thanks! I love it! I've literally been wanting a gold watch for 4 years. I used to really like michael kors watches but now everyone has them. 

Everytime I'd walk past the colorful version of this watch it would catch my eye. I love the face and while I miss having the date I just love how clean and smooth it looks. 

Then finally 3 nights ago it occurred to me to look at the gold version. I tried it I loved it and am now finally able to send my Michele in for repair.


----------



## designer1

Love this Rolex with light pink face, settled for this Michael Kors look alike! lol
Fraction of the price , right?


----------



## purplepoodles

QKay said:


> Baume and Mercier Hampton.




Beautiful! Love the clean lines!


----------



## Bun

Franck Muller Long Island.


----------



## Cartierangel

Bun said:


> Franck Muller Long Island.


Love it - classic with an edge


----------



## Bun

Cartierangel said:


> Love it - classic with an edge



Thank you!


----------



## QKay

purplepoodles said:


> Beautiful! Love the clean lines!


Thanks!


----------



## QKay

Bun said:


> Franck Muller Long Island.


That is marvelous!   I'm off to google that maker and style...


----------



## birkin10600

My Cartier ballon bleu two tone Rose gold with mop dial 36mm with hermes clic clac.


----------



## Docjeun

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I have to send my Michele in for service...I've worn it literally every day since my mom gave it to me in August 2012. I've been wanting a gold watch and I finally found the one I bought this gold movado bold today.
> 
> View attachment 2688796


That's gorgeous!


----------



## saligator

diamond eternity bands, chronograph and jude frances turquoise/gold round earrings


----------



## DizzyFairy

Some very nice watches on this thread....

I wear a vintage omega cocktail watch


----------



## uhpharm01

Citizen Eco Drive.Two tone watch


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Trulyadiva said:


> That's gorgeous!




Thanks I love it. I've been wearing it everyday since I got it!


----------



## luluhalabaloo

I had been wearing for the last decade a Tag Heuer Aquaracer two tone gold/SS small face I bought at Costco. Last year, picked up a Tag Heuer mother of pearl and diamond Formula 1 stainless steel with a large face, and just last month I bought myself for my birthday a gorgeous Cartier Ballon Bleu rose gold/SS pink mother of pearl face, blue sword hands, 42mm automatic that is just s-t-u-n-n-i-n-g. I haven't worn it yet, I need to still take it in for the sizing. I loved the original two tone I bought, wore it forever, but somehow, the bright stainless steel does nothing for my skin tone, but the rose gold is all that and the breadcrumbs too. The blueishness with the pink face of the Cartier is really amazing, and I love the sweep of the automatic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

A vintage classic men's Patek


----------



## piperhallie

My simple stack


----------



## 1DaySoon

Michele Tahitian with black ceramic


----------



## FelixItsHot

Luxurman Watch. It only looks big because I have really small wrists


----------



## Cartierangel

luluhalabaloo said:


> I had been wearing for the last decade a Tag Heuer Aquaracer two tone gold/SS small face I bought at Costco. Last year, picked up a Tag Heuer mother of pearl and diamond Formula 1 stainless steel with a large face, and just last month I bought myself for my birthday a gorgeous Cartier Ballon Bleu rose gold/SS pink mother of pearl face, blue sword hands, 42mm automatic that is just s-t-u-n-n-i-n-g. I haven't worn it yet, I need to still take it in for the sizing. I loved the original two tone I bought, wore it forever, but somehow, the bright stainless steel does nothing for my skin tone, but the rose gold is all that and the breadcrumbs too. The blueishness with the pink face of the Cartier is really amazing, and I love the sweep of the automatic.


I am thinking about the ss/pg bb - hope u love it!  Get that baby sized and wear it  lol


----------



## OsloChic

This is my summer watch! It's a special edition MK and I really love the blue for this time of year. Also, that even if it's a MK its not like everyone has the same one!

I think the gold color is so great with tan (or tan-ish in my case) skin as well


----------



## luluhalabaloo

Right???? It's a 36, not a 42 which has the III and not the date...love it even more#


----------



## TraGiv

OsloChic said:


> This is my summer watch! It's a special edition MK and I really love the blue for this time of year. Also, that even if it's a MK its not like everyone has the same one!
> 
> I think the gold color is so great with tan (or tan-ish in my case) skin as well



Nice, I love the color!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## OsloChic

TraGiv said:


> Nice, I love the color!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you, so do I


----------



## Jesssh

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I have to send my Michele in for service...I've worn it literally every day since my mom gave it to me in August 2012. I've been wanting a gold watch and I finally found the one I bought this gold movado bold today.
> 
> View attachment 2688796



Love that gold watch! It was on my wish list for awhile but I really needed more of a two-tone. I settled on this esq which has been on my wish list for over a year - finally found it on sale at amazon:




They are replacing it with a more expensive version that I don't like as well, so I thought I should grab it now!


----------



## jess236

I have the Burberry city watch in rose gold (26 mm) 
http://ca.burberry.com/the-city-bu9228-26mm-p39169011?gclid=CLvkq-SK_78CFQUuaQoduJkAmg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Jesssh said:


> Love that gold watch! It was on my wish list for awhile but I really needed more of a two-tone. I settled on this esq which has been on my wish list for over a year - finally found it on sale at amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are replacing it with a more expensive version that I don't like as well, so I thought I should grab it now!




Very nice...two tone has really started to grow on me. Especially now that I like to stack and mix up my jewelry. 

I have a silver watch and now gold maybe two tone should be my next.


----------



## Mayfly285

luluhalabaloo said:


> I had been wearing for the last decade a Tag Heuer Aquaracer two tone gold/SS small face I bought at Costco. Last year, picked up a Tag Heuer mother of pearl and diamond Formula 1 stainless steel with a large face, and just last month I bought myself for my birthday a gorgeous Cartier Ballon Bleu rose gold/SS pink mother of pearl face, blue sword hands, 42mm automatic that is just s-t-u-n-n-i-n-g. I haven't worn it yet, I need to still take it in for the sizing. I loved the original two tone I bought, wore it forever, but somehow, the bright stainless steel does nothing for my skin tone, but the rose gold is all that and the breadcrumbs too. The blueishness with the pink face of the Cartier is really amazing, and I love the sweep of the automatic.




Any pics, lulu?  I've been wearing a Tag Heuer since 1996 (can't remember the model, but she is stainless steel with a small white face).  She's getting to the age now where she seems to need more frequent services and the battery life is getting pretty short.  Your two new girls sound gorgeous - I particularly like the idea of a larger face and rose gold ...


----------



## danielG

sparklemint said:


> View attachment 2272699
> 
> 
> My Tag with MOP face and diamond dial... Love!



hi sparklemint,
which size is your aquaracer ? thks for reply.


----------



## danielG

my today´s watch. a swatch "fresh breeze".


----------



## LadySapphire

today I'm wearing my golf Micheal kors but my usual watch is cesare paciotti


----------



## LadySapphire

forgot pictures!


----------



## LJS58

hotshot said:


> A vintage classic men's Patek



Oooooh, I'd  love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## uhpharm01

Jesssh said:


> Love that gold watch! It was on my wish list for awhile but I really needed more of a two-tone. I settled on this esq which has been on my wish list for over a year - finally found it on sale at amazon:
> 
> View attachment 2709907
> 
> 
> They are replacing it with a more expensive version that I don't like as well, so I thought I should grab it now!


Nice one


----------



## luluhalabaloo

Mayfly285 said:


> Any pics, lulu?  I've been wearing a Tag Heuer since 1996 (can't remember the model, but she is stainless steel with a small white face).  She's getting to the age now where she seems to need more frequent services and the battery life is getting pretty short.  Your two new girls sound gorgeous - I particularly like the idea of a larger face and rose gold ...



Nope sorry! No pics yet....been buying stuff lately I am baaaad. But I will!!!


----------



## Mcandy

Ill be having a 1998 gucci 3600l soon...im so excited!


----------



## melpaulned

I wear a Chanel watch (mens I think) and a Dior- the Chanel is blk and Dior white so i have most bases covered lol


----------



## babysunshine

I wear a Klaus Kobec from the Venus collection.


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

I switch off between my Audemars  Piguet Royal Oak Offshore and my 36mm Rolex Datejust .

 Nikka


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I'm beyond happy. I took my Michele watch to nordstroms to be repaired. After wearing it everyday for 2 years it was looking worn. Imagine my delight when I picked it up today and it looked like a brand new watch. It seriously looks like a new watch. 

I'm so glad it's back. Beyond the fact that it's a gorgeous watch my mom gave it to me as a graduation/birthday gift


----------



## hopingoneday

Nikkaxoxo said:


> View attachment 2750621
> View attachment 2750623
> 
> 
> I switch off between my Audemars  Piguet Royal Oak Offshore and my 36mm Rolex Datejust .
> 
> Nikka



Beautiful watches Nikka!


----------



## alessia70

Nikkaxoxo said:


> View attachment 2750621
> View attachment 2750623
> 
> 
> I switch off between my Audemars  Piguet Royal Oak Offshore and my 36mm Rolex Datejust .
> 
> Nikka


wow! thats some serious bling! nice


----------



## pmburk

I wear a lot of different watches. Today I'm wearing a vintage rose gold Tavannes on a grosgrain/NATO strap.


----------



## purplepoodles

pmburk said:


> I wear a lot of different watches. Today I'm wearing a vintage rose gold Tavannes on a grosgrain/NATO strap.




Nice vintage piece!


----------



## ariatata

I had a Movado from my sister when I entered college. 
Don't remember the exact model but it's similar to this one


----------



## Jesssh

My new Movado Bold Gold:




It's 25mm - not very big. I like big stainless watches, and I don't mind a big rose gold watch, but the big yellow gold watches were too much bling for me. This one will be a perfect size for a long time. Eventually it will replace my 15 year old gold watch which is still working?!

The local jewelry store had a watch event. They gave me a big gift card discount, a bag of chocolates, free five year battery replacement and they sized the watch for me.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I can proudly present my new Chopard La Strada white gold and diamond watch!


----------



## uhpharm01

LovingDiamonds said:


> I can proudly present my new Chopard La Strada white gold and diamond watch!



Nice


----------



## LizCartierSA

LovingDiamonds said:


> I can proudly present my new Chopard La Strada white gold and diamond watch!



Love this!!


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

I bought a Audemars Piguet Bumblee Royal Oak Offshore Limited Edition SportWatch! 
I love it for casual and sports! 

Nikka


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Wow! Now that's one cool watch. The royal oak offshore is such a statement - I'm a fan


----------



## Une_passante

SS57 said:


> The 33mm is definitely a better size on my wrist. The watch store in town did not have the TT YG Anglaise or TT YG 33mm BB-automatic in stock today but will obviously restock soon).
> 
> Take a look!
> View attachment 2462554
> 
> View attachment 2462556



I like the tank on you


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I decided on my first luxury watch and I'm in love. Cartier Ronde Solo - Small. I also looked at the Tank as it is _the_ classic but I prefer a round case. Perfect size for me and so far it looks great with my work wardrobe


----------



## QKay

cvlshopaholic said:


> I decided on my first luxury watch and I'm in love. Cartier Ronde Solo - Small. I also looked at the Tank as it is _the_ classic but I prefer a round case. Perfect size for me and so far it looks great with my work wardrobe


Terrific.


----------



## chessmont

cvlshopaholic said:


> I decided on my first luxury watch and I'm in love. Cartier Ronde Solo - Small. I also looked at the Tank as it is _the_ classic but I prefer a round case. Perfect size for me and so far it looks great with my work wardrobe



Lovely and classic.  Will look good forever


----------



## Blingaddict

Toady I am wearing my chopard happy sport watch &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## jenna_foo

I just picked up my new baby today!!


----------



## phillj12

Beautiful!


----------



## chessmont




----------



## jenna_foo

chessmont said:


> View attachment 2803861




Love this!!!


----------



## chessmont

Thank you!


----------



## C.Eamo

I am getting a Raymond Weil for christmas. It's stainless steel, with small links for the bracelet and a small face (huge watches look ridiculous on my tiny wrists) with diamonds for numbers and all set in mother of pearl! Excited doesn't cover it


----------



## CrackBerryCream

cvlshopaholic said:


> I decided on my first luxury watch and I'm in love. Cartier Ronde Solo - Small. I also looked at the Tank as it is _the_ classic but I prefer a round case. Perfect size for me and so far it looks great with my work wardrobe




Gorgeous! I love Cartier watches 

I've been wearing my new to me Santos Galbee for the last few weeks


----------



## mcpro

Here's mine!


----------



## uhpharm01

mcpro said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2818766


----------



## mcpro

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice!



thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

mcpro said:


> thanks!



I just love two Rolexes.  &#128525; I'm saving up for the two tone DATEJUST II the 41mm with the cream dial.


----------



## babysunshine

Klaus Kobec white luna


----------



## aerinha

I have too many watches but could not say no to the diamond Sunrise model by Citizen. Pics do not do it justice


----------



## EmmieMc

Is that Citizen expensive?


----------



## aerinha

EmmieMc said:


> Is that Citizen expensive?



Depends on your price point for a watch.  Compared to other Citizens I own, it is more. Compared to a Rolex, no 

The MSRP is $795 which I didn't know when I saw it in the InStyle ad.  After a lot of window shopping leg work, I got it for $430 (including PA sales tax) from Kohl's using their black Friday sale plus a Thanksgiving 15% promo code ($477 and 15% off).  And I got  $120 Kohls cash as they were offering $15 for every $50 spent instead of $10/$50.  So that takes care of my Mom's birthday gift too.  They ship it for free if you don't have a store near you and buy from their website, but I checked their cyber Monday sale and the base price was then higher than $477.

Macy's had a convoluted process to get it for $505 (with tax) about two weeks ago. 

The stores seem to have gotten the non-diamond version first and are just now getting this one in.  I was told there was some manufacturing delay.


----------



## Docjeun

babysunshine said:


> Klaus Kobec white luna


I don't usually like the white mixture and the gold but this is very pretty.


----------



## Docjeun

aerinha said:


> I have too many watches but could not say no to the diamond Sunrise model by Citizen. Pics do not do it justice


I also have too many to mention.
I love yours from what I can tell, what color and type of metal is it?


----------



## aerinha

Trulyadiva said:


> I also have too many to mention.
> I love yours from what I can tell, what color and type of metal is it?



Metal is all stainless. They make a two tone but I preferred all white metal.  The face is a bluish MOP.  Darker by the 7 &8 fading up diagonally to almost white by the 1.  

Outer diamonds move. On the face there are 7 diamond and the rest are cut metal.  It has a sapphire crystal which was surprising.


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Hi! I bought a Hublot  Tutti Fruitti Big Bang pink Sapphire 41mm with Mother of Pearl!I have wanted a fun color for a long time&#128079;&#127877;&#128151;


----------



## jclaybo

Just purchased this Casio G-Shock saw it on Nordie last night ran to the store and luckily they had it. I just love it! Big yes I know (55mmx51mm) but i wanted a casual watch that I could feel safe wearing and traveling in(I was robbed last month for my Rolex) and I have a couple other luxury watches but I'm to scared to wear them. I figure the G-Shock is clearly plastic looking LOL and fun and I save my luxury watches for church and special events


----------



## Christofle

Nikkaxoxo said:


> Hi! I bought a Hublot  Tutti Fruitti Big Bang pink Sapphire 41mm with Mother of Pearl!I have wanted a fun color for a long time&#128079;&#127877;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825023



Gorgeous shot! But it reminded me that I'm colour blind to light pink as I thought they were diamonds!


----------



## kristy47

I normally switch between these two citizens and a ceramic Bulova (out of about 8 watches!) and I'm also thinking of getting the gold version of the silver citizen.


----------



## chessmont

I really like those Citizens.  They have a very expensive look to them.  Good-looking watches

Is the one that says 'radio-controlled' set by the same method as automatic clocks set to the time via oscillating crystal I believe in Colorado? I have radio-controlled clocks in my house.  I never have to change the time, they do it automatically.


----------



## phillj12

jclaybo said:


> Just purchased this Casio G-Shock saw it on Nordie last night ran to the store and luckily they had it. I just love it! Big yes I know (55mmx51mm) but i wanted a casual watch that I could feel safe wearing and traveling in(I was robbed last month for my Rolex) and I have a couple other luxury watches but I'm to scared to wear them. I figure the G-Shock is clearly plastic looking LOL and fun and I save my luxury watches for church and special events
> 
> View attachment 2826157




Love this! What a great idea! I don't like to wear my real watches when traveling either.


----------



## phillj12

Nikkaxoxo said:


> View attachment 2750621
> View attachment 2750623
> 
> 
> I switch off between my Audemars  Piguet Royal Oak Offshore and my 36mm Rolex Datejust .
> 
> Nikka




How do you like your rolex? I'm looking at the exact same one but can't decide between 31mm and 36mm. The 36mm looks great on you! wish it were a little smaller tho, for me it's a bit overwhelming. Do you find this watch to be too showy or do you just rock it and not care?


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

phillj12 said:


> How do you like your rolex? I'm looking at the exact same one but can't decide between 31mm and 36mm. The 36mm looks great on you! wish it were a little smaller tho, for me it's a bit overwhelming. Do you find this watch to be too showy or do you just rock it and not care?



 I wear it all the time. I switch off with my AP which is all a 36MM. I love the size


----------



## uhpharm01

jclaybo said:


> Just purchased this Casio G-Shock saw it on Nordie last night ran to the store and luckily they had it. I just love it! Big yes I know (55mmx51mm) but i wanted a casual watch that I could feel safe wearing and traveling in(I was robbed last month for my Rolex) and I have a couple other luxury watches but I'm to scared to wear them. I figure the G-Shock is clearly plastic looking LOL and fun and I save my luxury watches for church and special events
> 
> View attachment 2826157


I love your g shock. The gold color is avery fun color. I've been thinking about getting one of these too.


----------



## pmburk

Today wearing my vintage Concord:


----------



## adboy

I fell in love with one of these at a vintage jewelry store a few years ago.  Rarely take it off and I get compliments all the time.


----------



## chessmont

adboy said:


> I fell in love with one of these at a vintage jewelry store a few years ago.  Rarely take it off and I get compliments all the time.



Really cool and unusual!


----------



## Classic Chic

I don't have a big watch collection, but I wear Cartier two tone santos and black j12 33 most of the year.


----------



## danielG

Classic Chic said:


> I don't have a big watch collection, but I wear Cartier two tone santos and black j12 33 most of the year.



any pics ?


----------



## KristyDarling

pmburk said:


> Today wearing my vintage Concord:



I adore this!! For ac couple years now I've been craving a Cartier tank solo with black leather strap and your Concord is right up my alley. Reminds me of something a French fashion editor would wear.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

jclaybo said:


> Just purchased this Casio G-Shock saw it on Nordie last night ran to the store and luckily they had it. I just love it! Big yes I know (55mmx51mm) but i wanted a casual watch that I could feel safe wearing and traveling in(I was robbed last month for my Rolex) and I have a couple other luxury watches but I'm to scared to wear them. I figure the G-Shock is clearly plastic looking LOL and fun and I save my luxury watches for church and special events
> 
> View attachment 2826157



Omgosh....were you traveling when you were robbed? How scary....I hope you weren't hurt. I have been looking at rolex and cartier watches and live in a not so nice city....so now I'm scared. Hmmm....maybe a g-schock should be in my future as well


----------



## jclaybo

uhpharm01 said:


> I love your g shock. The gold color is avery fun color. I've been thinking about getting one of these too.



I love mine and its water resistant, I find myself being very leisure with it and not worrying about it like I do with my expensive watches



Mustwork4bags said:


> Omgosh....were you traveling when you were robbed? How scary....I hope you weren't hurt. I have been looking at rolex and cartier watches and live in a not so nice city....so now I'm scared. Hmmm....maybe a g-schock should be in my future as well




awww thank you! I am good, it was last summer and silly me had been traveling alone and was carrying a Chanel bag and LV luggage so was a prime person to rob, what made it worse is that at the time the stupid airport camara's were not working so it wasnt caught and my insurance didnt pay for the face value of my items of course. But it definitely opened my eyes to traveling safely and responsibly


----------



## ek9977

Currently wearing my Zenith....
http://i59.tinypic.com/2mo5j49.jpg


----------



## pinky7129

I usually wear this: 

Got it for a steal on ebay!


----------



## Data

Please help me find a watch that is similar to this. I absolutely love the colour, size, diamonds etc. I have been looking at some Michele watches which is the closest I've found but if anyone could help it would be much appreciated x


----------



## Data

Fiancé just came home from work with this beautiful watch and its just what I was after and he's very happy as its a fossil as he knows I was on the lookout for a Michele watch but cannot find one anywhere !!! but I do love this watch just the links are quite big and to get a good fit means it's tight on my wrist !!


----------



## LovingLV81

These are my watches 

Wenger Swiss Army - black face 
Michael kors - watch hunger stop 
Marc by Marc Jacobs with bling 
Citizen Eco drive - square face 
Citizen Eco drive - round face this is my newest one I got to Valentine's Day  

I hope to some day have a tag hauer or a breitling colt ocean


----------



## TraGiv

Today I'm wearing my gold Michele Caber.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Cartier Tank


----------



## uhpharm01

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Cartier Tank


   I love your watch.. Someday I will have one.


----------



## etk123

TraGiv said:


> Today I'm wearing my gold Michele Caber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900838


Sooooo pretty! Love it with your ring.



LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Cartier Tank



Perfect!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Just got a Raymond Weil Jasmine watch in two tone rose and stainless.  Really love this watch


----------



## allyloupuppy

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Cartier Tank



Love this Cartier tank, so pretty


----------



## russian_red

7theaven said:


> Cartier Tank Solo. I love it so much.


Hi there, sorry to be revisiting such an old post, but I really like the look of this tank solo on your wrist, and was wondering what size it is (small or large, ladies?) and what size your wrists are? I'm trying to decide between a small and large ladies tank solo on a leather strap, and there haven't been alot of pics modelling the larger ladies tank :/ Thanks in advance!


----------



## TraGiv

etk123 said:


> Sooooo pretty! Love it with your ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## fashion_junky

Tiffany Atlas Dome watch with diamonds


----------



## sinyard

allyloupuppy said:


> Just got a Raymond Weil Jasmine watch in two tone rose and stainless.  Really love this watch




Wow! That's stunning!


----------



## allyloupuppy

sinyard said:


> Wow! That's stunning!



Thank you


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

My beloved trusty michael kors watch &#128525; two years old and still perfect!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

uhpharm01 said:


> I love your watch.. Someday I will have one.









etk123 said:


> Perfect!











allyloupuppy said:


> Love this Cartier tank, so pretty



Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

fashion_junky said:


> Tiffany Atlas Dome watch with diamonds



Nice watch


----------



## uhpharm01

allyloupuppy said:


> Just got a Raymond Weil Jasmine watch in two tone rose and stainless.  Really love this watch



Lovely watch.


----------



## allyloupuppy

uhpharm01 said:


> Lovely watch.



Thank you !


----------



## HOL12

My husband bought me an aqua Kate Spade watch. It's such a fun colour for summer!


----------



## caps24

ek9977 said:


> Currently wearing my Zenith....
> http://i59.tinypic.com/2mo5j49.jpg



That looks stunning! Great choice of watch!


----------



## ek9977

caps24 said:


> That looks stunning! Great choice of watch!



Aww... thanks! It is a pretty yet functional watch!


----------



## maiiam

I am wearing my Charriol St Tropez watch with rosegold details


----------



## Cartierangel

Love it - so fun


----------



## Cartierangel

Vintage Fred Paris w white leather band.


----------



## kopi

"Borrowed" hubby's watch today... wonder if he'll notice.

My usual watch is the second watch.. but the strap broke and waiting for the replacement strap to come in, so wearing his in the meantime.


----------



## anapus

In two weeks I will be wearing this - Cartier Tank Solo Small


----------



## Lu90

My new Zenith Elite ultra thin with the moonphase complication.


----------



## sinyard

allyloupuppy said:


> Just got a Raymond Weil Jasmine watch in two tone rose and stainless.  Really love this watch




Hi again! Is yours the 35mm? I'm thinking I need this watch.  I just wish they made it in a 39mm.  Yours looks perfect on you. Thanks!


----------



## allyloupuppy

sinyard said:


> Hi again! Is yours the 35mm? I'm thinking I need this watch.  I just wish they made it in a 39mm.  Yours looks perfect on you. Thanks!



Yes mine is 35mm, You will love it the quality is great for the price!!


----------



## floridasun8

After not wearing a watch for many years I picked up this beauty today.


----------



## chessmont

floridasun8 said:


> After not wearing a watch for many years I picked up this beauty today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943329



Nice-looking watch.  Looks more expensive than it is


----------



## chessmont

Lu90 said:


> My new Zenith Elite ultra thin with the moonphase complication.



cool watch!


----------



## deltalady

Cartier Santos Octagon


----------



## hja

Jlc classique reverso


----------



## Borroca1976

I wear Seiko Solar Tressia watch. It's a stainless steel Mother of Pearl and Crystal Half Bangle Watch and I have it with me for a year now.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

https://instagram.com/p/0ledFaD1UW/

Ballon Bleu! My first nice watch. I love it.


----------



## Bun

Luxelifemomma said:


> https://instagram.com/p/0ledFaD1UW/
> 
> Ballon Bleu! My first nice watch. I love it.



Beautiful! Looks great on you. What size is your BB? Is it Quartz movement?


----------



## jonathan jay

Love my DJ31, but when i want something elegant the Jaeger Reverso does it very well.


----------



## jonathan jay

hja said:


> Jlc classique reverso



Love your watch!   Reverso's are great!


----------



## hja

jonathan jay said:


> Love your watch!   Reverso's are great!


Thank you!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Bun said:


> Beautiful! Looks great on you. What size is your BB? Is it Quartz movement?



Thank you  it's a 36 Quartz. i wanted the auto but it wasn't available when I got it.


----------



## nimuei

After not wearing a watch at all for awhile, I just received this Rotary automatic from England.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
i realize it's not Swiss made, but I still love it.


----------



## user448751

LovingDiamonds said:


> I can proudly present my new Chopard La Strada white gold and diamond watch!


OOOOoooooh oooooh ooohhhh!

...I have a couple of Fossils, a cheapie Geneva and a Citizen Eco-Drive....  I've had them all for quite some time and I need a new one....


----------



## girlfriday17

Love my Cartier Tank Francaise.  Only watch I wear.  At least for the last 8 years.


----------



## Star1231

Love my Rolexes and black Chanel J12 w/diamond markers.


----------



## solange

I adore this Citizen as my everyday watch.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I've been wearing my ss &#63743; watch for about 2 weeks now. I didn't love it at 1st but now I'm all about it! I'm still planning to use my other watches but wanted to wear this everyday to see if I really liked it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

classic mens Patek dating from the 50's


----------



## Oleander 2

Rolex lady datejust 26mm. I love it!


----------



## ive_flipped

I love love love watches so I have a few I wear regularly. I have a 26mm ladies ss Rolex, 36mm two toned men's Rolex, Michele milou park diamond. Those three I wear the most. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## ive_flipped

Here is my Michele


----------



## VegasCyn

Today I am wearing my Movado.


----------



## chessmont

VegasCyn said:


> Today I am wearing my Movado.



That's a beautiful watch


----------



## Oleander 2

VegasCyn said:


> Today I am wearing my Movado.



Curious if you have a hard time telling the time?  I used to have a Gucci that didn't have the hour indicators on it and found myself guessing the time a lot.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Oleander 2 said:


> Curious if you have a hard time telling the time?  I used to have a Gucci that didn't have the hour indicators on it and found myself guessing the time a lot.




Haha I have a movado bold and always say I only know the time at 12, 3, 6, and 9! Otherwise I'm just guessing.


----------



## VegasCyn

Oleander 2 said:


> Curious if you have a hard time telling the time?  I used to have a Gucci that didn't have the hour indicators on it and found myself guessing the time a lot.


No, I think because of the large face I do not have a problem telling the time. I have two smaller Movados and because of the smaller faces they are not 'quick glance' watches when reading the time.


----------



## Diamonddream

A few favorites would be Breguet Classique, Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch, and Breitling Chronomat 44.


----------



## Data

Today I am wearing my Michele Deco Diamond Two tone with my black leather strap [emoji7]


----------



## katkrack

VegasCyn said:


> Today I am wearing my Movado.



Where did you get that bracelet? Very pretty!


----------



## VegasCyn

katkrack said:


> Where did you get that bracelet? Very pretty!


Thank you Katkrack, the bracelet was purchased from Zales in Las Vegas.


----------



## caannie

Today I'm wearing my brand new to me J12!!


----------



## elifantz

Here's mine! Beautiful Omega Seamaster.


----------



## QKay

elifantz said:


> Here's mine! Beautiful Omega Seamaster.


Nice!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

caannie said:


> Today I'm wearing my brand new to me J12!!


Love it!


----------



## Izzybet

Here is my gift to myself [emoji7] Tag Heuer Aquaracer with a diamond bezel and dial [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## chessmont

Izzybet said:


> Here is my gift to myself [emoji7] Tag Heuer Aquaracer with a diamond bezel and dial [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097131



Nice!


----------



## ImustShop

Franck Muller!


----------



## ImustShop

Dior


----------



## ive_flipped

my vintage men's two-tone date just. I love this watch [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## foxgal

I am a long time admirer of the Omega Aqua Terra, but just couldn't justify the expense. 


I am VERY happy with my Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium which I never have to worry about batteries and it is super light!


----------



## chelstucker74

LG Urbane Android watch lol.  It's not pretty, but it's fun.


----------



## BlingCat

Omega seamaster (1957 black dial...frankenwatch) manual wind!...having problems loading pic on mobile...my phone is almost as old as the watch =P


----------



## bagcraze21

Mine is Bulova Diamond. I have it for five years now. It's a treasure left by my late mom and this watch reminds me of her.


----------



## oluchika

I'm not really a big watch wearer outside of needing one for work, and I'm not about to spend alot of money on something that might get blood or bodily fluids on it, lol ( nurse). Saw this one at this fossil store and fell in love the white face with rose gold accents. I lean more towards casual looking watches anyway.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 3098707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098709
> 
> 
> Franck Muller!


Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## nexiv

Last year's Christmas present to me from me  I looked at hundreds to find her and she's perfect.


----------



## lumkeikei

Used to be Balloon Bleu and Panerai 312, now it is the Rolex Deepsea.

I really like wearing men size watches


----------



## floatinglili

I just love love love my rado automatic!


----------



## floatinglili

lumkeikei said:


> [IMG]http://i59.tinypic.com/91drad.jpg[/IMG]
> Used to be Balloon Bleu and Panerai 312, now it is the Rolex Deepsea.
> 
> I really like wearing men size watches




I love your red band looks great with your purple T shirt!


----------



## uhpharm01

lumkeikei said:


> Used to be Balloon Bleu and Panerai 312, now it is the Rolex Deepsea.
> 
> I really like wearing men size watches



This watch looks good On you.


----------



## dixiedear

I alternate between a Cartier Tank Francaise (I have a white croc band on it for summer which I love), and a pink gold rolex vintage from the 50's. I have always been attracted to the Chanel J12 though and am thinking of getting one. I don't think they are still "in" but I LOVE them.


----------



## plumaplomb

oluchika said:


> I'm not really a big watch wearer outside of needing one for work, and I'm not about to spend alot of money on something that might get blood or bodily fluids on it, lol ( nurse). Saw this one at this fossil store and fell in love the white face with rose gold accents. I lean more towards casual looking watches anyway.




Love it!  I just bought something similar from them.  I love rose gold but didn't want to get a rose gold chain link bc those get all scratched up and the rose rubs off.  Which model is this?


----------



## chelstucker74

This is my "new-to-me" Tag Alter Ego.  I really love it.  I'm not normally a watch wearer, but recently I got the LG Urbane Android watch.  I got use to wearing it, but it was so big and bulky.  I don't even notice this cute little watch.


----------



## gatorpooh

chelstucker74 said:


> This is my "new-to-me" Tag Alter Ego.  I really love it.  I'm not normally a watch wearer, but recently I got the LG Urbane Android watch.  I got use to wearing it, but it was so big and bulky.  I don't even notice this cute little watch.



Beautiful! I have an Alter Ego that I have worn pretty much every day for 15 years. I love it just as much today as the day I got it. They last forever. Congrats!


----------



## vivi24

fashion_junky said:


> Tiffany Atlas Dome watch with diamonds



This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## fashion_junky

vivi24 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!




Thank you!! I love it and wear it everyday. It goes with everything!!


----------



## Livia1

My brand new Cartier Tank Francaise in Steel & Gold 

(@minervakat is my insta profile, the pic and watch it mine )


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> My brand new Cartier Tank Francaise in Steel & Gold
> 
> (@minervakat is my insta profile, the pic and watch it mine )



I'm trying so hard not to buy one.  What a lovely watch.


----------



## dixiedear

"My brand new Cartier Tank Francaise in Steel & Gold 

(@minervakat is my insta profile, the pic and watch it mine )"

WOW stunning!


----------



## Livia1

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm trying so hard not to buy one.  What a lovely watch.




Don't buy it until you're absolutely sure and comfortable with your choice, it's a big purchase.
That said, it is such a lovely watch and I am sure you will love it when you do get it


----------



## Livia1

dixiedear said:


> "My brand new Cartier Tank Francaise in Steel & Gold
> 
> (@minervakat is my insta profile, the pic and watch it mine )"
> 
> WOW stunning!




Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> Don't buy it until you're absolutely sure and comfortable with your choice, it's a big purchase.
> That said, it is such a lovely watch and I am sure you will love it when you do get it


Thanks you!


----------



## chelstucker74

I'm addicted now lol.  Just got this today... Ebel Baluga


----------



## friday13bride

Jumped on the apple watch bandwagon and love it!


----------



## dixiedear

friday13bride said:


> Jumped on the apple watch bandwagon and love it!
> View attachment 3130905


I hear there is going to be an Hermes/Apple watch. Can't decide if that will be cool or not. What do you love about your Apple watch?


----------



## avcbob

Ok - Don't laugh or grimace...My wife wears two Love Bracelets and a pave Clou on her right wrist and a Timex watch on the left!  Go figure.


----------



## friday13bride

dixiedear said:


> I hear there is going to be an Hermes/Apple watch. Can't decide if that will be cool or not. What do you love about your Apple watch?




The Hermes is already available..I did try it on and it is very nice but I needed a sport version as I wear it to the gym.
I like that I don't need a Fitbit now. I track it all on my watch. I don't miss calls anymore either bc I didn't hear it in my bag or was unable to grab it on time. I can take the call on the watch and then transfer to the phone..


----------



## ayumiken

friday13bride said:


> Jumped on the apple watch bandwagon and love it!
> View attachment 3130905



When you use it, does it heat  your wrist up?


----------



## friday13bride

ayumiken said:


> When you use it, does it heat  your wrist up?




No, not at all.. The watch does not get warm or hot at all on my wrist. I put it on around 7am and don't take it off until after midnight.. No issues


----------



## baggingthebag

piperhallie said:


> My simple stack


Piperhallie- I love your Citizen watch! Would you mind sharing the model no? I have been searching for a watch like this for ages - will be so great to know what its called! 
Thanks! x


----------



## baggingthebag

jackie1128 said:


> baume & mercier


Gorgeous watch!


----------



## kiwishopper

chelstucker74 said:


> I'm addicted now lol.  Just got this today... Ebel Baluga



Beautiful and classic watch! The bracelet you paired it with is gorgeous too!


----------



## Docjeun

VegasCyn said:


> Today I am wearing my Movado.




Gorgeous Pairing!


----------



## chelstucker74

kiwishopper said:


> Beautiful and classic watch! The bracelet you paired it with is gorgeous too!



Thank you!!


----------



## VegasCyn

Trulyadiva said:


> Gorgeous Pairing!


Thank you


----------



## BettyLouboo

My brand new Omega Seamaster!


----------



## chessmont

BettyLouboo said:


> My brand new Omega Seamaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171190



very nice!


----------



## chessmont

avcbob said:


> Ok - Don't laugh or grimace...My wife wears two Love Bracelets and a pave Clou on her right wrist and a Timex watch on the left!  Go figure.



I promise I won't!


----------



## Shoush

I have a good collection of watches.  I have 3 Rolexes, 2 Cartiers, 2 Chopards, 1 Concord, 1 Omega.  I'm planning to buy one soon, but not sure what to get!


----------



## chessmont

Shoush said:


> I have a good collection of watches.  I have 3 Rolexes, 2 Cartiers, 2 Chopards, 1 Concord, 1 Omega.  I'm planning to buy one soon, but not sure what to get!



Nice collection!


----------



## princess621

Oleander 2 said:


> Rolex lady datejust 26mm. I love it!




Beautiful!


----------



## s_milla

still honeymooning with my new Omega


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

BettyLouboo said:


> My brand new Omega Seamaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171190


This is a gorgeous watch, so classic and timeless!


----------



## saligator

I now wear a ladies Bell & Ross chronograph nearly everywhere.


----------



## asschercat

wearing my large Cartier Ballon Bleu- had the midsize but it was Quartz and had no date window so I went with the larger as is automatic with a date! I'd be lost without the date!


----------



## harrisalt

My new to me Rolex Date Just 26mm with 18k fluted bezel, salmon dial and Silver Roman Numerals. It was a 21st birthday present and I love it so much - I can't stop staring at it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## asschercat

today, my beloved J. Crew Andros Timex - lotsa luxury watches in my case but sometimes, this simple and durable diver is best!


----------



## HeidiDavis

s_milla said:


> still honeymooning with my new Omega


I love everything about this--the watch, the simple gold bracelet, and the pretty sweater!  I want it all!


----------



## pjhm

Been wearing this for years 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and feel naked if I don't have it on!


----------



## Molly0

That pink Rolex is TDF! Gorgeous watches all!
I haven't worn a watch for ages (too many bangles and bracelets to wear! lol) but my lovely step daughter gifted me this Eco drive Citizen for Christmas and I love wearing it because the  titanium is such an unusual color and so very light you can't even feel it on your wrist.


----------



## chessmont

almost always this one but I have many others less expensive that I like,too.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

chessmont said:


> View attachment 3226566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost always this one but I have many others less expensive that I like,too.


This reminds me so much of cherry blossoms! It must feel like you have a little bit of spring with you every where you go!


----------



## chessmont

That's a nice way to think of it!


----------



## pjhm

Molly0 said:


> That pink Rolex is TDF! Gorgeous watches all!
> 
> I haven't worn a watch for ages (too many bangles and bracelets to wear! lol) but my lovely step daughter gifted me this Eco drive Citizen for Christmas and I love wearing it because the  titanium is such an unusual color and so very light you can't even feel it on your wrist.




That Citizen is very attractive!


----------



## uhpharm01

asschercat said:


> View attachment 3224572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my large Cartier Ballon Bleu- had the midsize but it was Quartz and had no date window so I went with the larger as is automatic with a date! I'd be lost without the date!



Very beautiful!


----------



## asschercat

uhpharm01 said:


> Very beautiful!




Thank you! I have to admit that looking at everyone's gorgeous watch pix made my "I want..." list that much longer!


----------



## uhpharm01

asschercat said:


> Thank you! I have to admit that looking at everyone's gorgeous watch pix made my "I want..." list that much longer!



I heard you


----------



## Molly0

pjhm said:


> That Citizen is very attractive!



Thank you!  I like the solar idea of the Eco Drive.


----------



## ghennessy

right now i have a technomarine but it's a little small for my liking - sometimes i steal my moms tiffany watches but im hoping to get a rolex someday


----------



## Mrs.T

ghennessy said:


> right now i have a technomarine but it's a little small for my liking - sometimes i steal my moms tiffany watches but im hoping to get a rolex someday


That Yurman bracelet is the perfect size and color with your beautiful watch. I like my Rolex but it is annoying to have to reset when I don't wear it every single day. I have been wearing my Yurman watch more often lately to avoid the problem. The downside is that I keep wanting more of his bracelets to stack with the watch.


----------



## ghennessy

Mrs.T said:


> That Yurman bracelet is the perfect size and color with your beautiful watch. I like my Rolex but it is annoying to have to reset when I don't wear it every single day. I have been wearing my Yurman watch more often lately to avoid the problem. The downside is that I keep wanting more of his bracelets to stack with the watch.


thank you! what rolex do you have? i think the lady datejust is tdf but they're all stunning. and i feel the same way about the yurmans! they're so aesthetically pleasing when they're stacked so it makes me want more!!! haha


----------



## Seedlessplum

Wearing my 2-tone datejust 36mm and boy chanel. Have a nice weekend


----------



## MinPinLollipop

elifantz said:


> Here's mine! Beautiful Omega Seamaster.



I absolutely adore your watch! This is the watch that I want but I just can't decide on the dial colour.


----------



## Vvicky

Seedlessplum said:


> Wearing my 2-tone datejust 36mm and boy chanel. Have a nice weekend
> 
> View attachment 3228929




Such beautiful combo with your boy!!![emoji7]


----------



## auberielle

This is my favorite watch Burberry The City


----------



## MinPinLollipop

To take my mind off the Omega Seamaster that I really want, I have bought myself the Gucci Dive Watch. I am actually extremely happy with it. These pictures do not do justice to the watch at all. It is really quite lovely.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  I like the solar idea of the Eco Drive.


Let me tell you, it's VERY convenient!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

MinPinLollipop said:


> To take my mind off the Omega Seamaster that I really want, I have bought myself the Gucci Dive Watch. I am actually extremely happy with it. These pictures do not do justice to the watch at all. It is really quite lovely.


Oh this is pretty!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

I'm loving everybody's watches! 

MinPinLollipop, that Gucci Dive watch does look stunning.


----------



## MissAllyn

auberielle said:


> This is my favorite watch Burberry The City



Wow that is lovely!


----------



## Molly0

auberielle said:


> This is my favorite watch Burberry The City



Just lovely pairing!


----------



## umlm

this is mine, Tissot


----------



## auberielle

Thank you


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I got this for Christmas


----------



## Susan7639

18K Rolex Presidential Day/Date in white gold.


----------



## chessmont

umlm said:


> this is mine, Tissot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233141


I like this watch!


----------



## chessmont

Thingofbeauty said:


> I got this for Christmas


Lovely, a classic watch


----------



## Thingofbeauty

chessmont said:


> Lovely, a classic watch


Thank  you! Is that your doggy? Every time I see your pic it makes me laugh for some reason. He looks almost human


----------



## chessmont

Thingofbeauty said:


> Thank  you! Is that your doggy? Every time I see your pic it makes me laugh for some reason. He looks almost human



Yes he was mine, he was a love of my life he died several years ago.  He and I had a strong mental connection, he knew my mind and I knew his.  Maybe he was slightly human LOL!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

chessmont said:


> Yes he was mine, he was a love of my life he died several years ago.  He and I had a strong mental connection, he knew my mind and I knew his.  Maybe he was slightly human LOL!


Oh no. I'm so sorry. I hope I didn't make you sad by bringing it up. I would believe that he knew you well - he comes across as so intelligent in just that little pic.


----------



## chessmont

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry. I hope I didn't make you sad by bringing it up. I would believe that he knew you well - he comes across as so intelligent in just that little pic.



No problem, I am past the huge sorrow and into the happy memories by now.


----------



## VegasCyn

Thingofbeauty said:


> I got this for Christmas


Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## umlm

chessmont said:


> I like this watch!


Thank you chessmont,

the reason I still keep this watch because it's a souvenir of our anniversary. I always like automatic watch. I am always looking for a new one ( but should be for couple maybe ). Still it has to be automatic watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here have the Chanel J12 watch?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

VegasCyn said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Lovely watches everyone 
I have three 
One is my Chaumet Class One with roman numbers, got this beauty as a gift from my dear elder brother when I graduated many moons ago  
I since then purchased some straps for it.. It came with black. I got a grey and this pink. And my goal is to get the steel strap too one day.
I love everything about this watch. I used to cut magazine adds with its pics. And he noticed that bless his heart. I wore it and still do daily! I believe Chaumet doesnt make the roman numbers style anymore or so i was told.


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

vanilla_addict said:


> Lovely watches everyone
> I have three
> One is my Chaumet Class One with roman numbers, got this beauty as a gift from my dear elder brother when I graduated many moons ago
> I since then purchased some straps for it.. It came with black. I got a grey and this pink. And my goal is to get the steel strap too one day.
> I love everything about this watch. I used to cut magazine adds with its pics. And he noticed that bless his heart. I wore it and still do daily! I believe Chaumet doesnt make the roman numbers style anymore or so i was told.



Gorgeous watch! What's the other two?


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

Just realised I never posted my watch here. I just recently got this and it's the only one I've been wearing every day, everywhere. Would one day like to own an Omega and a Cartier BB or Tank. Until then - I'm drooling over all of your gorgeous watches!


----------



## asschercat

my Rolex Datejust 36mm w/silver diamond dial -- an 80's treasure!!


----------



## chessmont

ItrainsinLondon said:


> Just realised I never posted my watch here. I just recently got this and it's the only one I've been wearing every day, everywhere. Would one day like to own an Omega and a Cartier BB or Tank. Until then - I'm drooling over all of your gorgeous watches!


quite nice!


----------



## chessmont

asschercat said:


> View attachment 3235845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Rolex Datejust 36mm w/silver diamond dial -- an 80's treasure!!



Cool vintage still looks like new and very current


----------



## asschercat

chessmont said:


> Cool vintage still looks like new and very current




Thank you! I love the simplicity and elegance of it still!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

chessmont said:


> quite nice!



Thank you. It doesn't elicit oohs and aahs like a Rolex or Cartier, but I like it a lot!


----------



## Violet Bleu

MinPinLollipop said:


> To take my mind off the Omega Seamaster that I really want, I have bought myself the Gucci Dive Watch. I am actually extremely happy with it. These pictures do not do justice to the watch at all. It is really quite lovely.




Wow! I'm not a watch person, but this watch is absolutely to die for! [emoji7]


----------



## MinPinLollipop

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! I'm not a watch person, but this watch is absolutely to die for! [emoji7]



Thank you. Yes ..... it's so much prettier than it is in pictures. And, at £650, it's not too pricey.


----------



## Violet Bleu

MinPinLollipop said:


> Thank you. Yes ..... it's so much prettier than it is in pictures. And, at £650, it's not too pricey.



You're welcome!


----------



## chessmont

MinPinLollipop said:


> Thank you. Yes ..... it's so much prettier than it is in pictures. And, at £650, it's not too pricey.


I love it!  Tempted to get one but I need another watch like I need a hole in my head!  Too many already!


----------



## pjhm

MinPinLollipop said:


> Thank you. Yes ..... it's so much prettier than it is in pictures. And, at £650, it's not too pricey.




It looks like it costs two to three times that much- very substantial and attractive.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my Louis Vuitton Tambour watch in size 34mm &#9829;


----------



## lilsweetie

ItrainsinLondon said:


> Just realised I never posted my watch here. I just recently got this and it's the only one I've been wearing every day, everywhere. Would one day like to own an Omega and a Cartier BB or Tank. Until then - I'm drooling over all of your gorgeous watches!



love it.
i was just looking at these over the weekend and am contemplating one


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

lilsweetie said:


> love it.
> i was just looking at these over the weekend and am contemplating one



Thanks! These were the three I was debating on (sorry for the crappy phone pic) so hard to decide! Loved the black face too but the MoP face with lumi markers was the one that came home with me.


----------



## Christofle

Anyone thinking of picking up the Swiss Alp Watch? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCBLFZvPu4w


----------



## VerucaSalt921

I know it's not fancy but I absolutely love this watch! I wear it every day. Swatch Blue Poetry.


----------



## chessmont

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3244255
> 
> I know it's not fancy but I absolutely love this watch! I wear it every day. Swatch Blue Poetry.


That's pretty!


----------



## purplepoodles

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3244255
> 
> I know it's not fancy but I absolutely love this watch! I wear it every day. Swatch Blue Poetry.




Very nice, a real breath of fresh air!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

chessmont said:


> That's pretty!







purplepoodles said:


> Very nice, a real breath of fresh air!




Thank you both!!! It was a gift from DH, I really love it [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## dixiedear

Has anybody seen the new Chanel J12 mirror? I went to the Chanel store today ready to purchase the J12 automatic 38 with the diamond markers but then saw this new watch which I LOVED against my will. Now what?! Which should I get? The diamond marker one I've always wanted and is classic. But the new one was... new and cool and $1000 cheaper! In white btw.


----------



## chessmont

dixiedear said:


> Has anybody seen the new Chanel J12 mirror? I went to the Chanel store today ready to purchase the J12 automatic 38 with the diamond markers but then saw this new watch which I LOVED against my will. Now what?! Which should I get? The diamond marker one I've always wanted and is classic. But the new one was... new and cool and $1000 cheaper! In white btw.


any pictures?


----------



## dixiedear

chessmont said:


> any pictures?



This is the best I can do. http://www.buro247.sg/watches-and-jewellery/news/chanel-j12-mirror-collection.html

I didn't even want to try it on, but when I did, the dial was very cool -- the numbers appear a bit blurry (in a good way, lol, crazy I know) because of the mirrored dial. It looked very now and fresh compared with the J12 with the diamond markers that I have always loved but has been out for 10 years +. What do you think?


----------



## chessmont

I like it - is it easy to read?  It seems to my old(er) eyes the other J12s are hard to read.


----------



## Christofle

dixiedear said:


> This is the best I can do. http://www.buro247.sg/watches-and-jewellery/news/chanel-j12-mirror-collection.html
> 
> I didn't even want to try it on, but when I did, the dial was very cool -- the numbers appear a bit blurry (in a good way, lol, crazy I know) because of the mirrored dial. It looked very now and fresh compared with the J12 with the diamond markers that I have always loved but has been out for 10 years +. What do you think?



I think you might get bored of the new one more quickly to be honest.


----------



## dixiedear

Christofle said:


> I think you might get bored of the new one more quickly to be honest.



Thanks, that's kind of what I wanted to hear.


----------



## dixiedear

chessmont said:


> I like it - is it easy to read?  It seems to my old(er) eyes the other J12s are hard to read.



ehhhh, it's not super clear, the numbers look a bit like double-vision due to the mirror. It has a very pleasing and cool effect, but does make it a bit more difficult to read.


----------



## Christofle

dixiedear said:


> Thanks, that's kind of what I wanted to hear.



I get the same feeling from Frank Muller's crazy hour pieces. They are pretty "neat" watches due to their dials but they are more of an add on to an already extensive collection of watches.


----------



## dixiedear

Thanks for articulating this so well, Christofle. I am going to stick with my original choice.


----------



## pbnjam

My gucci watch - just got the battery replaced


----------



## chessmont

pbnjam said:


> My gucci watch - just got the battery replaced
> 
> View attachment 3249487



I love sleek and simple like this


----------



## pbnjam

chessmont said:


> I love sleek and simple like this




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## m76steve

Ive been collecting watches for several yrs, they are not of the Rolex ilk & the like, they are Citizen, Seiko, & Luminox brands with a ringer in just for fun, most have been batteryless as I dont wear  but 2 of the favorites, a Seiko digital/analog & a Luminox military type piece. I bought the ones I liked at the time because of how they worked, features that were interesting at the time & the prices reasonable to own. I have 8 watches that are kept in the window to keep them charged all the time, dont need batterys & the other 2, I wear require batteries but they are easy to change, I have worked on all the bands myself after I bought a watch from a box store & on the way home, the re-adjusted band fell off my hand because the teck omitted the keepers on the pins on the Citizen watch band which held the pins in place, haha. The Seiko watch I wear was bought on ebay, new at half the retail price in the stores, the only catch was it had no booklet with the watch, so I learned what it was by trial & error-many, but it does work fine & is really neat, as usual, pics follow-stevie...


----------



## tweezer

allyloupuppy said:


> Just got a Raymond Weil Jasmine watch in two tone rose and stainless.  Really love this watch


 Love this! just ordered the same in all stainless. Reminds me so much of the Cartier. Do you still love yours?


----------



## allyloupuppy

tweezer said:


> Love this! just ordered the same in all stainless. Reminds me so much of the Cartier. Do you still love yours?



Yes!!!! I wear it everyday it is soooo beautiful!! I don't even wear any of my other watches anymore  Also, I am still impressed the the quality !


----------



## tweezer

allyloupuppy said:


> Yes!!!! I wear it everyday it is soooo beautiful!! I don't even wear any of my other watches anymore  Also, I am still impressed the the quality !


 

Thank you! now I'm excited to get it! I saw it on some ones wrist and at first glance thought it was the Cartier BB (of course would love that  but this was a close second! Happy you wear yours and are still loving it!


----------



## pmburk

allyloupuppy said:


> Yes!!!! I wear it everyday it is soooo beautiful!! I don't even wear any of my other watches anymore  Also, I am still impressed the the quality !



I have a couple of RWs and they run great. I've had no issues with them at all.

Today I'm wearing my men's gold Seiko.


----------



## tweezer

pmburk said:


> I have a couple of RWs and they run great. I've had no issues with them at all.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my men's gold Seiko.


 Looks great on you!


----------



## lilsweetie

I don't often change out jewelry and watches... I'm the kind who finds something I love and wear it every day.

Here's my 31mm datejust that never leaves my wrist


----------



## pjhm

Looks lovely!


----------



## moetrose

Ni

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## altigirl88

My Fossil with a $1 bangle from Claire's. I've been wearing Fossils since I was 13 and they last forever!


----------



## mrsbambam

pbnjam said:


> My gucci watch - just got the battery replaced
> 
> View attachment 3249487




Think we are watch twins, except I have the white face! Love this watch. Mine is a bit scratched around the face though, had it for years but just don't want to replace it


----------



## pbnjam

mrsbambam said:


> Think we are watch twins, except I have the white face! Love this watch. Mine is a bit scratched around the face though, had it for years but just don't want to replace it
> 
> View attachment 3305153




Twins! It's a sleek and classic watch. I think I had mine for 4 yrs ish. [emoji6]


----------



## jng2b

I just got this today, new to me (preowned) and in perfect condition! Midsize Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## Marjan79

m76steve said:


> Ive been collecting watches for several yrs, they are not of the Rolex ilk & the like, they are Citizen, Seiko, & Luminox brands with a ringer in just for fun, most have been batteryless as I dont wear  but 2 of the favorites, a Seiko digital/analog & a Luminox military type piece. I bought the ones I liked at the time because of how they worked, features that were interesting at the time & the prices reasonable to own. I have 8 watches that are kept in the window to keep them charged all the time, dont need batterys & the other 2, I wear require batteries but they are easy to change, I have worked on all the bands myself after I bought a watch from a box store & on the way home, the re-adjusted band fell off my hand because the teck omitted the keepers on the pins on the Citizen watch band which held the pins in place, haha. The Seiko watch I wear was bought on ebay, new at half the retail price in the stores, the only catch was it had no booklet with the watch, so I learned what it was by trial & error-many, but it does work fine & is really neat, as usual, pics follow-stevie...




I love the ones with the yellow plates (no idea how to call that in English [emoji55]) A beautiful collection! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bakeacookie

I wear a variety of brands but my new favorite is the LV Fifty Five


----------



## Christofle

bakeacookie said:


> I wear a variety of brands but my new favorite is the LV Fifty Five
> View attachment 3305521



That would look amazing on a green strap to match your bag. :grouch: Something like this!!


----------



## uhpharm01

jng2b said:


> I just got this today, new to me (preowned) and in perfect condition! Midsize Cartier Tank Francaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305485
> View attachment 3305486



I love it congrats


----------



## altigirl88

vanilla_addict said:


> Lovely watches everyone
> I have three
> One is my Chaumet Class One with roman numbers, got this beauty as a gift from my dear elder brother when I graduated many moons ago
> I since then purchased some straps for it.. It came with black. I got a grey and this pink. And my goal is to get the steel strap too one day.
> I love everything about this watch. I used to cut magazine adds with its pics. And he noticed that bless his heart. I wore it and still do daily! I believe Chaumet doesnt make the roman numbers style anymore or so i was told.



Such a cute story!


----------



## bakeacookie

Christofle said:


> That would look amazing on a green strap to match your bag. :grouch: Something like this!!




They only had the green strap for the mid size! I'm waiting for one to come out for my size! It would be perfect because the hands are the same shade of green.


----------



## LittleLucy

tweezer said:


> Thank you! now I'm excited to get it! I saw it on some ones wrist and at first glance thought it was the Cartier BB (of course would love that  but this was a close second! Happy you wear yours and are still loving it!



Did you ever get your watch?  I have been "stalking" a RW Jasmine in SS  35mm for over a year.  I tried one on and it felt so nice on my wrist.  I do prefer the original design they came out with (the one Cartier sued them over).  If you did get one, do you mind posting a pic?


----------



## aerinha

New Seiko Solar in two tone stainless and rose


----------



## Marjan79

Michael Kors slim runway in rose gold


----------



## TraGiv

Today I'm wearing Movado Bold two-tone


----------



## deedeedor

Today...


----------



## shopgirl560

Anybody own a Tudor watch?


----------



## SimplyB

shopgirl560 said:


> Anybody own a Tudor watch?




I occasionally wear a vintage men's Tudor watch.


----------



## italianroast

I own 14 watches and wear them all at different times when I am in the mood-
Cartier BB stainless steel small
Cartier Tank Francaise small two tone
Cartier Santos small two tone
The Cartiers are my favorites!
Baume & Mercier two tone small Riviera
Concord two tone Saratoga small
Tiffany SS Atlas
Raymond Weil two tone small Parsifal
Raymond Weil gold plated Fidelio
Baume and Mercier SS Hampton
Longines 18K  gold watch from my mom
Hermes dual time Cape Cod with white and brown leather bands
David Yurman Madison with diamonds
David Yurman square watch two-tone
Corum diamond watch with multi stone bracelet

Love them all!!!


----------



## hammerofdawn

My current collection except the Seiko Monster I sold last week.


----------



## Emma6

Seedlessplum said:


> Wearing my 2-tone datejust 36mm and boy chanel. Have a nice weekend
> 
> View attachment 3228929



Wow. I love your photo...& your bag & your watch


----------



## Seedlessplum

Emma6 said:


> Wow. I love your photo...& your bag & your watch



Thank you very much. So kind of you


----------



## Seedlessplum

Me and my DH. Wore them on a weekend date 

Pam422 and Daydate40 YG


----------



## IndigoRose

Bulova Precisionist

I'm thinking about getting a Michele Cape next.


----------



## LRG

My everyday watch is an Omega. My husband and I recently purchased new watches yesterday as early one year anniversary presents. I'm very excited to start wearing it and it's starting to get me interested in watches! I love all the gorgeous watches in this thread!

View attachment 3384859


----------



## oranGetRee

italianroast said:


> I own 14 watches and wear them all at different times when I am in the mood-
> Cartier BB stainless steel small
> Cartier Tank Francaise small two tone
> Cartier Santos small two tone
> The Cartiers are my favorites!
> Baume & Mercier two tone small Riviera
> Concord two tone Saratoga small
> Tiffany SS Atlas
> Raymond Weil two tone small Parsifal
> Raymond Weil gold plated Fidelio
> Baume and Mercier SS Hampton
> Longines 18K  gold watch from my mom
> Hermes dual time Cape Cod with white and brown leather bands
> David Yurman Madison with diamonds
> David Yurman square watch two-tone
> Corum diamond watch with multi stone bracelet
> 
> Love them all!!!



I'm like you! I've 9 watches (Dior, Rolex, Longines, Omega, Tag Huer, Seiko, Citizen and Japan watches) and I rotate wearing them. Tend to get bored with the same watch. Same goes for jewelry and bags.


----------



## oranGetRee

m76steve said:


> Ive been collecting watches for several yrs, they are not of the Rolex ilk & the like, they are Citizen, Seiko, & Luminox brands with a ringer in just for fun, most have been batteryless as I dont wear  but 2 of the favorites, a Seiko digital/analog & a Luminox military type piece. I bought the ones I liked at the time because of how they worked, features that were interesting at the time & the prices reasonable to own. I have 8 watches that are kept in the window to keep them charged all the time, dont need batterys & the other 2, I wear require batteries but they are easy to change, I have worked on all the bands myself after I bought a watch from a box store & on the way home, the re-adjusted band fell off my hand because the teck omitted the keepers on the pins on the Citizen watch band which held the pins in place, haha. The Seiko watch I wear was bought on ebay, new at half the retail price in the stores, the only catch was it had no booklet with the watch, so I learned what it was by trial & error-many, but it does work fine & is really neat, as usual, pics follow-stevie...



Love your watches!!! Citizen and Seikos are really good stuff. They last forever!


----------



## Xtoastx

shopgirl560 said:


> Anybody own a Tudor watch?



Hiya,
I actually came to this forum looking for Tudor watches as my current daily is a Tudor chrono in 2 tone. Great watches and i love 2 tone as i typically stack in gold or silver and dont need set my watch.


----------



## vanilla_addict

ItrainsinLondon said:


> Gorgeous watch! What's the other two?


Thank you dear 
The other one that i'll post about today is my happy sport by chopard. I had saw it on an add post same as mine but with a red leather strap i think they had the swiss tennis player martina hingis in the add back then. But it was when i saw it live for the first time where i fell head over heals. The googling diamonds idea was just so precious! Its like owning a watch and a toy at the same time but in an elegant manner 
I had already my savings going on in my pac man wallet! Since i was in first grade. Each holiday celebration each year i'd save the money i get from my parents, brothers bless him and bless his soul (one passed away) and my grandma as well as aunties. and i never knew what i was aiming for back then. and the time came i would say in 1997 or 98 when i decided to shell out my childhood-teenage savings on this watch. I am sure the price doubled by now! I wore it daily since then! And till today i still rotate it with my other two watches according to my outfit. It survived travels. Final exams (yuk!) of all college years! I bought a few straps for it over the years as well as the metal one. I love it! Its so so dear to my heart.


----------



## mauijeweler

shopgirl560 said:


> Anybody own a Tudor watch?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I know I'm in the minority on this forum, but here's my Tudor Princess Date, two tone solid 18k gold bracelet and bezel with diamond markers on a shantung dial. It's like a Rolex little sister at only 22mm, but I love the cute, simple elegance of it!


----------



## Mina Harker

I like fun Swatch watches, vintage and new. 
If anyone likes that style, check out the brand Superdry.  They make a similar style.
I also wear Betsey Johnson, DKNY, Fossil, Guess and various kitschy non brands.


----------



## scarlet555

whatever watch I wear, it has to have a second hand, I'm picky about that and especially if it is going to cost a lot of money.  i.e Cartier watches without second hands, and they make a lot of those, are a complete no.  I just think, it's necessary if it's going to cost over $300 dollar.  It's great if it has an alarm on it too... lol.


----------



## 30gold

I wear my Philip Stein daily.  It's a little beat up, but I love it!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Mina Harker said:


> I like fun Swatch watches, vintage and new.
> If anyone likes that style, check out the brand Superdry.  They make a similar style.
> I also wear Betsey Johnson, DKNY, Fossil, Guess and various kitschy non brands.


Sweet memories of swatch.. I had their "be mine" watch which had drawings or photos of chocolates all over it.. I was so obsessed with it. You reminded me to dig for it!! Its so dear to my heart.


----------



## JenW

Not the most expensive, but I love vintage Bulova watches. 

This one belonged to my husband's grandfather. I love the curved, bulbous face. I divorced the husband but he let me keep the watch.


----------



## Atheria Jewelry

I love my nomos! Perfectly modern and feminine.


----------



## JenW

Another old men's Bulova today. 

The last one was my ex-husband's grandfather's.  This one belonged to my current partner's father. 

Very easy to read.  I like the Swiss/modernist look to the markers. Old Manhattanites might recognize the logo on the face.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hello everyone, happy sunday.  I am checking in here to find out if anyone knows of a reliable place (in the US) to send my Ebel two-tone watch for service.  Any tips will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## JenW

CaviarChanel said:


> Hello everyone, happy sunday.  I am checking in here to find out if anyone knows of a reliable place (in the US) to send my Ebel two-tone watch for service.  Any tips will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


You'll get more responses if you create a new thread.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi JenW - Great idea.  I will do that now


----------



## JenW

Another vintage watch today... My BF's father's Omega Seamaster.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Currently wearing the Dior Les Montres Christal  Unisex Diamond Automatic Watch =]. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Before this, I was wearing the Cartier Santos 100 unisex automatic watch with pink band 

View attachment 3466927


View attachment 3466928


----------



## AuthenticChanel




----------



## lovely_bag

hja said:


> Jlc classique reverso


Today I tried a Reverso Classique on my wrist, this wrist watch is perfection. I fell in love. It feels nice, when things "love you back" 
I hope you are still having a great time with your Classique!


----------



## hja

lovely_bag said:


> Today I tried a Reverso Classique on my wrist, this wrist watch is perfection. I fell in love. It feels nice, when things "love you back"
> I hope you are still having a great time with your Classique!



Hi Lovely_bag☺  I am still as in love with my Reverso as the first day I had her. Truly no regrets getting my Reverso-makes me happy just to look at it! I hope you'll get yours soon.


----------



## absolutpink

Definitely not anything fancy, but I'm in love with my new Ted Baker watch that I just picked up


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## pmburk

Raymond Weil today


----------



## mrs moulds

Today, vintage 14kt watch given to me from my Great-Great Grandmother.


----------



## Chagall

mrs moulds said:


> Today, vintage 14kt watch given to me from my Great-Great Grandmother.


Very pretty watch and it has such special meaning.


----------



## mrs moulds

Chagall said:


> Very pretty watch and it has such special meaning.


Thank you!!!


----------



## MeiLin

I wear a very old gold Gucci but I'm on holiday so no pics


----------



## pmburk

Raymond Weil Noemia today.


----------



## streem26

I own 2 different watches (Apple Watch, Casio G-Shock digital ), and each one has developed it's own usefulness to me.
I use the G-Shock when I'm doing stuff outdoors, perhaps where a cellphone would be damaged or destroyed by water, rocks, etc.
I use the Apple for productivity and non outdoor activities (home workouts). It's probably the most generally useful, but is not always the practical device I need.
Want to buy relatively cheap Gussi http://jonsguide.org/best-top-gucci-watches-for-women.../ ,as a nice watch when wearing a suit, it's good looking and subtle


----------



## pmburk

Concord today


----------



## bakeacookie

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## hammerofdawn

Loving the last two posts.


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## Johnpauliegal

I wear many different watches; not at the same time of course lol. 
Here's s photo of my Fendi, Burberry & Gucci watch.   I also always wear bracelets with them.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here another one of my Gucci watches.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I wore my Movado with my 2 LV bracelets.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I have lots of watches but this Gucci is one of my favorites


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have lots of watches but this Gucci is one of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3545025



I love your Gucci watch. . I have 5 Gucci watches myself. I also love the Gucci bag in the photo.


----------



## March786

I love different kinds of watches, i normally wear a gucci, but have recently fallen for these Cluse styles, so ordered both colours, i love that you can change the straps too


----------



## Love Of My Life

I wear a vintage Patek which I love...


----------



## SimplyB

Wore my Movado Bold two-toned watch, paired with gold bracelets today.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I wore my Movado with my 2 LV bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 3545023


Love it. I don't see much, if any, Movado on tpf. I thought I was the only one who wears Movado!


----------



## j_87

The Speedy is one of my favorite ones to wear. [emoji5]


----------



## bakeacookie

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here another one of my Gucci watches.
> 
> View attachment 3544384



What brand is the beaded bracelet? I love! 



SimplyB said:


> Wore my Movado Bold two-toned watch, paired with gold bracelets today.
> 
> View attachment 3545089



Omg! I love your bracelets too!! What brand are they? 



j_87 said:


> The Speedy is one of my favorite ones to wear. [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3545168



Omg!! I love the band! DBF has this watch, but love how you've changed it and now I'm considering this piece. This is fab!


----------



## j_87

bakeacookie said:


> What brand is the beaded bracelet? I love!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! I love your bracelets too!! What brand are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! I love the band! DBF has this watch, but love how you've changed it and now I'm considering this piece. This is fab!



It's such a fun piece to wear and it goes with any strap! Here are a few more, just in case you need any more convincing. [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

j_87 said:


> It's such a fun piece to wear and it goes with any strap! Here are a few more, just in case you need any more convincing. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3545215



The pink and black/navy strap! 

Is it easy to swap the straps out? I'm seriously falling in love! [emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

bakeacookie said:


> What brand is the beaded bracelet? I love!
> 
> 
> Omg! I love your bracelets too!! What brand are they?



Hi. Both the red beaded and silver bracelets are Gucci.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sonaturallyme said:


> Love it. I don't see much, if any, Movado on tpf. I thought I was the only one who wears Movado!



You are so right. This was my first designer watch. I believe it's  called museum watch. its a very simple design but I love it. 
Do you have a photo of your watch?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SimplyB said:


> Wore my Movado Bold two-toned watch, paired with gold bracelets today.
> 
> View attachment 3545089


. Your Movado watch is gorgeous!!


----------



## SimplyB

Johnpauliegal said:


> . Your Movado watch is gorgeous!!



Thank you!  I actually saw your beautiful Movado which gave me the courage to post mine (I too, haven't seen many Movado watches...wasn't sure if it was "cool" or not).  

I love the museum style watches...I ended up getting the Bold version with the numbers (my eyes are getting older, and need to instantly see the time).

Cheers!


----------



## SimplyB

bakeacookie said:


> Omg! I love your bracelets too!! What brand are they?



The bracelets are both Michael Kors.


----------



## bakeacookie

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Both the red beaded and silver bracelets are Gucci.



Thank you! Will check them out now!



SimplyB said:


> The bracelets are both Michael Kors.



Thank you! Perhaps I'll find a deal now with all the sales! [emoji4]


----------



## j_87

bakeacookie said:


> The pink and black/navy strap!
> 
> Is it easy to swap the straps out? I'm seriously falling in love! [emoji7]



Yes - VERY easy once the metal band is off! Takes 2 seconds. [emoji5]


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## mrs moulds

My Vintage Cartier Watch.


----------



## XCCX

Rolex got my heart.. exclusively!


----------



## ElectronicBeats

Wearing my Patek Philippe today


----------



## fraflori

mrs moulds said:


> My Vintage Cartier Watch.
> 
> View attachment 3549741



I love it!!![emoji173]


----------



## mrs moulds

xactreality said:


> Rolex got my heart.. exclusively!
> 
> View attachment 3550009
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550010
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550012



As my daughter would say ' Dizzanmm
'
Awesome collection!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Johnpauliegal said:


> You are so right. This was my first designer watch. I believe it's  called museum watch. its a very simple design but I love it.
> Do you have a photo of your watch?





SimplyB said:


> Thank you!  I actually saw your beautiful Movado which gave me the courage to post mine (I too, haven't seen many Movado watches...wasn't sure if it was "cool" or not).
> 
> I love the museum style watches...I ended up getting the Bold version with the numbers (my eyes are getting older, and need to instantly see the time).
> 
> Cheers!



Not as high end as all the others on this thread but of all my Movado watches, this is one of my favorites. DH gave it to me for Christmas a few years ago. 


A Cartier tank solo and preloved Rolex are on my wish list but for now, I'm happy with my Movados.


----------



## nvie

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 30mm




Rolex Datejust 26mm


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing the hubby's Raymond Weil, enormous on me! Oh well as my fav watch Cartier is in servicing.


----------



## hammerofdawn

nvie said:


> View attachment 3553886
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 30mm
> 
> View attachment 3553887
> 
> 
> Rolex Datejust 26mm



That seamaster is amazing. Love the simplicity and elegance of the design.


----------



## nvie

hammerofdawn said:


> That seamaster is amazing. Love the simplicity and elegance of the design.



Thank you, I've been wearing it almost daily [emoji4]  Love the teak dial and diamond markers. But kicking myself in the butt for not getting the Oyster Perpetual instead as the retail price has gone up 75% compared to the Seamaster, only 35%.


----------



## youngster

nvie said:


> Thank you, I've been wearing it almost daily [emoji4]  Love the teak dial and diamond markers. But kicking myself in the butt for not getting the Oyster Perpetual instead as the retail price has gone up 75% compared to the Seamaster, only 35%.



Ah, nvie!  I love that Omega Aqua Terra of yours!  It's the one I've been thinking about for oh, maybe, 3 or 4 years or more lol.   You and I have even discussed it previously on tPF. My plan is to get it when I next travel to Europe _or_ I'm going to buy one of Rolex's new 28 mm SS with black dial, diamond markers (if they come out with that model in 2017).


----------



## nvie

youngster said:


> Ah, nvie!  I love that Omega Aqua Terra of yours!  It's the one I've been thinking about for oh, maybe, 3 or 4 years or more lol.   You and I have even discussed it previously on tPF. My plan is to get it when I next travel to Europe _or_ I'm going to buy one of Rolex's new 28 mm SS with black dial, diamond markers (if they come out with that model in 2017).



Hi there youngster, thank you for your comment. That baby has been my daily watch for sometime. By the way, there's a 34mm and 38.5mm for ladies which were added last year, if I'm not mistaken. 

I saw your lovely Oyster Perpetual 31mm in blue dial on the Rolex thread. It's a beautiful watch but is definitely too similar to the Omega Aqua Terra 30mm. I was considering the Oyster Perpetual 31mm but SA told me I would regret getting it, really too similar. 28mm SS/WG would be a nice addition to your collection, if it is offered. [emoji4]


----------



## youngster

nvie said:


> Hi there youngster, thank you for your comment. That baby has been my daily watch for sometime. By the way, there's a 34mm and 38.5mm for ladies which were added last year, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I saw your lovely Oyster Perpetual 31mm in blue dial on the Rolex thread. It's a beautiful watch but is definitely too similar to the Omega Aqua Terra 30mm. I was considering the Oyster Perpetual 31mm but SA told me I would regret getting it, really too similar. 28mm SS/WG would be a nice addition to your collection, if it is offered. [emoji4]



There is a 34mm for sure, black MOP dial, and diamond markers and it's an automatic.  I've tried it on and it just felt too big.  I don't like to go larger than 33mm.  

And, yes, one reason I've held off on the Aqua Terra watch is that my 31mm datejust is quite similar, similar bracelet style and similar smooth bezel and virtually the same size.  I am waiting to see if Rolex will make the new 28 mm in SS/WG with the jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.  I expect they will since they have introduced the 18k gold options and the two-tone options for that model so far.


----------



## nvie

youngster said:


> There is a 34mm for sure, black MOP dial, and diamond markers and it's an automatic.  I've tried it on and it just felt too big.  I don't like to go larger than 33mm.
> 
> And, yes, one reason I've held off on the Aqua Terra watch is that my 31mm datejust is quite similar, similar bracelet style and similar smooth bezel and virtually the same size.  I am waiting to see if Rolex will make the new 28 mm in SS/WG with the jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.  I expect they will since they have introduced the 18k gold options and the two-tone options for that model so far.



If you are used to the 31mm, do you think 28mm may be small? But definitely better than 26mm. Hopefully that combination will be released in the future.

I think you can forget about the Aqua Terra, definitely too similar, it would be a waste of money.


----------



## youngster

nvie said:


> If you are used to the 31mm, do you think 28mm may be small? But definitely better than 26mm. Hopefully that combination will be released in the future.
> 
> I think you can forget about the Aqua Terra, definitely too similar, it would be a waste of money.



I have a 28mm Cartier and I love it so I think I would be OK with a 28mm Rolex. I'm going to wait and see if Rolex starts making the 28mm in SS/WG and then see how i feel about it. It probably will be several more months at least so that gives me plenty of time to kick it around mentally.  Overall though, I've been drifting back to smaller watches.  I just like how they look on my frame and with my jewelry.

Regarding the Aqua Terra that you have, it has a black/dark gray face and diamond markers which is why I have been looking at it.  My 31mm Rolex with the oyster bracelet and smooth bezel has a dark blue dial and I tend to wear it with denim and colors that blend with navy. .  Sometimes, I need a watch with a black dial and the diamond markers also make it different from my other watches so that's why its been in consideration.


----------



## nvie

youngster said:


> I have a 28mm Cartier and I love it so I think I would be OK with a 28mm Rolex. I'm going to wait and see if Rolex starts making the 28mm in SS/WG and then see how i feel about it. It probably will be several more months at least so that gives me plenty of time to kick it around mentally.  Overall though, I've been drifting back to smaller watches.  I just like how they look on my frame and with my jewelry.
> 
> Regarding the Aqua Terra that you have, it has a black/dark gray face and diamond markers which is why I have been looking at it.  My 31mm Rolex with the oyster bracelet and smooth bezel has a dark blue dial and I tend to wear it with denim and colors that blend with navy. .  Sometimes, I need a watch with a black dial and the diamond markers also make it different from my other watches so that's why its been in consideration.



Hmm, since you are looking for a black dial with diamond markers, perhaps consider the new Omega Deville Dewdrop. Pics in the next post.


----------



## nvie

Omega Deville Dewdrop black dial with diamond markers. It's 27.4mm, quartz.


----------



## pmburk

Raymond Weil Maestro automatic


----------



## youngster

nvie said:


> Omega Deville Dewdrop black dial with diamond markers. It's 27.4mm, quartz.
> View attachment 3559383



I like this, I've seen it at my local Omega boutique.  It's on the list of possibilities, though it may be a little dressier than I want.  The beauty of the Rolex DJ is that it seems to be able to go casual or dressy.


----------



## nvie

youngster said:


> I like this, I've seen it at my local Omega boutique.  It's on the list of possibilities, though it may be a little dressier than I want.  The beauty of the Rolex DJ is that it seems to be able to go casual or dressy.



I was going back and forth between the Omega Deville Dewdrop all diamond bezel, Cartier Tank Anglaise and Rolex Datejust 31mm. I love watches with leather strap but due to our tropical weather, it doesn't make sense. Although I don't sell my watches but I made up my mind with better resale value of the Rolex. 

When I have the courage to buy preloved watches, I'll go for JLC, Cartier, Chopard. [emoji4]


----------



## hammerofdawn

I got this for $27


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## Love Of My Life

I wear a Patek .. which I just adore


----------



## j_87

Just got a vintage datejust [emoji177]


----------



## Shopgirl1996

One of the watches I wear is a Tissot two tone with white MOP face and diamond markers. It turns out that Duchess Kate has the same watch! 

http://hrhduchesskate.blogspot.com/p/jewellery.html


----------



## kikirabbit

j_87 said:


> Just got a vintage datejust [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3595284


Is this a men's watch?  Looks lovely on you!


----------



## j_87

kikirabbit said:


> Is this a men's watch?  Looks lovely on you!



Thank you! Yes it is.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Cartier Tank Française large; vintage Movado; also have two ceramic watches (a white and a black). Just ordered a Michele Deco in stainless - so excited to receive it.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Been loving my new Michele Deco lately.


----------



## skyqueen

Cartier Roadster


----------



## nvie

Omega Aqua Terra 30mm


----------



## slowlikehoney

Invicta that I stole from my husband. I like that I can see the time without my glasses and that it has actual numbers instead of just dots or dashes.


----------



## kate2828

Rolex datejust! Love it so much because it is pink, my favorite color [emoji175].


----------



## nvie

kate2828 said:


> Rolex datejust! Love it so much because it is pink, my favorite color [emoji175].
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622940



We have the exact same combination. I never liked pink but it was love at the first sight with the new pink.


----------



## mimi0087




----------



## mimi0087

j_87 said:


> Just got a vintage datejust [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3595284




That is a stunning watch ! ... I love vintage Rolex's !


----------



## nvie

mimi0087 said:


> View attachment 3632463



Love that dial, highlights the beautiful Roman numerals. It looks green from the picture or is it dark rhodium?


----------



## justeen

Rolex datejust with diamond bezel, mother of pearl face


----------



## oreo713

No Rolex here.   I love my easy-to-read Franck Muller Conquistador!


----------



## mimi0087

nvie said:


> Love that dial, highlights the beautiful Roman numerals. It looks green from the picture or is it dark rhodium?


Thank you .. It's green


----------



## nvie

mimi0087 said:


> Thank you .. It's green



Beautiful and rare. You at gung-ho enough to go green. [emoji1360]


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> No Rolex here.   I love my easy-to-read Franck Muller Conquistador!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632877


WOW, Oreo...so classic! Helps to be able to read it, too


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> WOW, Oreo...so classic! Helps to be able to read it, too


It's has "heft", but I like to feel the weight of it.  I've had it for a few years and  I still can't tell whether it is 18k yellow or pink gold,  Looks like yellow, but the pink ones I've seen look pretty close to the same color.  I would love the 18k bracelet to replace the alligator strap, but the price is astronomical!  So I purchased theOEM  silicone (rubber) Franck Muller watchband so I can switch off. Wouldn't you think that a "rubber" watchband was a somewhat reasonable alternative pricewise?  Yeah, right......lol


----------



## coloradolvr

justeen said:


> Rolex datejust with diamond bezel, mother of pearl face


Stunning!


----------



## coloradolvr

mimi0087 said:


> View attachment 3632463


Beautiful!  If you don't mind me asking, what color is the dial?  It's a little hard to tell.


----------



## mimi0087

coloradolvr said:


> Beautiful!  If you don't mind me asking, what color is the dial?  It's a little hard to tell.


 Thank you !  

The dial is green


----------



## Docjeun

What's yours?  Mine's not expensive but I am really into goldish colors right now so have been wearing this the most....


----------



## uhpharm01

xactreality said:


> Rolex got my heart.. exclusively!
> 
> View attachment 3550009
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550010
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550012


Great collection


----------



## BenLovesLV

Right now a simple BMW watch. In my line of work it is not really appropriate to wear really high end watches, because I work as a job coach with people who are unemployed. Love watching all the beautiful pieces you all own...


----------



## swiss-miss

xactreality said:


> Rolex got my heart.. exclusively!
> 
> View attachment 3550009
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550010
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550012


OMG. Your collection is amazing!


----------



## LovingLV81

This is my spanking new bulova curv it is my bday present [emoji320] early though ... I have several watches including a Apple Watch but the traditional ones always draw me back .

View attachment 3674486

View attachment 3674487


----------



## lesliehallur

My mom's 17 year old Omega Constellation. She's petite and I'm huge. This one is going to my sister but I can't help but admire


----------



## Simplyput

Two authentic Gucci watches.


----------



## veneti

Michael Kors (love pink), Chanel Premiere (watch of my dreams) and Apple Watch (for working out).


----------



## JenW

lesliehallur said:


> My mom's 17 year old Omega Constellation. She's petite and I'm huge. This one is going to my sister but I can't help but admire
> View attachment 3709476


I have that same watch and mine is also 17 years old! I must be close to your mom's age.


----------



## lesliehallur

JenW said:


> I have that same watch and mine is also 17 years old! I must be close to your mom's age.


 Watch twinsies. hehe.  Do you still have the batteries changed at the Omega Service Center? My mom complains about the cost. Her subsequent luxury watches after this are all with automatic movements.


----------



## JenW

lesliehallur said:


> Watch twinsies. hehe.  Do you still have the batteries changed at the Omega Service Center? My mom complains about the cost. Her subsequent luxury watches after this are all with automatic movements.


I have a local watch repair guy do it for $5.00! He's great.


----------



## hammerofdawn

I like the chanel premiere watch.


----------



## lumkeikei

A. Lange Datograph


----------



## lesliehallur

JenW said:


> I have a local watch repair guy do it for $5.00! He's great.


We have to find a local watch guy too!


----------



## Cams

Between these 4, but after purchasing the Rolex don't seem to wear the other ones anymore. But I do like them all.


----------



## Althea G.

Lovely watches! ^^

Typically, I switch between my Cartier Santos and Rolex Milgauss, but the other day I bought an Apple Watch, mainly because I want to keep better track of fitness. Thus, at least for a while, I'll try to wear just that one, though it'll be hard because I really love changing watches (and bags).


----------



## baghagg

My summer watch - David Yurman sterling silver,  pink MOP face,  diamond bezel, diamond markers,  pink sapphire cabochons


----------



## PamK

Recently using my Tiffany Atlas.


----------



## jroger1

mimi0087 said:


> View attachment 3632463


Your Rolex is beautiful.  What size is it?


----------



## alison_elle

Cartier Tank Solo


----------



## Fally420

Omega Ladymatic


----------



## QKay

PamK said:


> Recently using my Tiffany Atlas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765263


Gorgeous watch. And funny avatar pic!


----------



## PamK

QKay said:


> Gorgeous watch. And funny avatar pic!



Thanks, QKay! [emoji4]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I only have 2 watches I wear these days, my diamond bezel diamond dial Rolex I received as a Vday gift from DH, and a 42mm ss Apple Watch with the matching Milanese loop band.


----------



## PamK

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3794541
> View attachment 3794542
> View attachment 3794543
> View attachment 3794544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2 watches I wear these days, my diamond bezel diamond dial Rolex I received as a Vday gift from DH, and a 42mm ss Apple Watch with the matching Milanese loop band.



Beautiful pictures, NLVOEWITHLV!! [emoji177] Love your watches and other arm candy!! [emoji1]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

PamK said:


> Beautiful pictures, NLVOEWITHLV!! [emoji177] Love your watches and other arm candy!! [emoji1]


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sinyard

I rotate between these three: Tag, Michele and my Movado.


----------



## pmburk

Today, Raymond Weil Maestro automatic


----------



## JeanGranger

Gorgeous


----------



## JeanGranger

ElectronicBeats said:


> Wearing my Patek Philippe today
> 
> View attachment 3551370



Love it


----------



## ElectronicBeats

Mai1981 said:


> Love it



Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

I’ve been enjoying this Movado lately because i’m tired of wearing the large watches.


----------



## handbag hag

I only wear one watch.. my beloved Balmain that I got as my souvenir from Switzerland  I figured I couldn't leave without Swiss chocolate and a Swiss watch!


----------



## crystal_cat

I just got a new watch, a Tag Heuer aquaracer in steel with a mother of pearl face. I've lusted after this model for so long, and I'm so happy it's finally mine! Thank you for letting me share [emoji4] [emoji173] [emoji355]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just treated myself to an Omega seamaster 300  Please excuse my very white and very cold arm, it’s freezing in the UK today!


----------



## pmburk

Here’s my Omega Seamaster 300M Master Co-Axial. This was my husband’s daily wear until he bought a Rolex earlier this year, so I “inherited” it.


----------



## Gourmetgal




----------



## essiedub

Today *Omega* *Ladymatic* in blue-grey


----------



## uhpharm01

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4148134


Is this everose? What size is this?  thank you


----------



## travelgal16

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3794542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2 watches I wear these days, my diamond bezel diamond dial Rolex I received as a Vday gift from DH, and a 42mm ss Apple Watch with the matching Milanese loop band.



I love your Rolex and diamond bracelet. I'm planning on purchasing a diamond bracelet to go with my watch too. Do the diamonds scratch the watch?


----------



## travelgal16

skyqueen said:


> Cartier Roadster
> View attachment 3618848



Gorgeous! Does your tennis bracelet scratch the watch? I'm looking to purchase a tennis and this is my fear.


----------



## skyqueen

travelgal16 said:


> Gorgeous! Does your tennis bracelet scratch the watch? I'm looking to purchase a tennis and this is my fear.


Thanks...I'm sure it does but the watch has more of a matte finish so not obvious. I've worn my TB everyday for over 10 years...can't change now!


----------



## aerinha

Today it is my 33mm Ballon Bleu. But I match watches to my new of the day and also own:  vintage two tone 26mm datejust, 1940s Tiffany watch, black Citizen, rose and stainless Seiko, Sunrise Citizen, my first ecodtive stainless Citizen. Plus a few cheap battery watches I should toss at this point.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Lately, this has been my loyal time teller 
Patek Philippe Nautilus posing for a photo while trying on a CDC bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

blondissima777 said:


> Lately, this has been my loyal time teller
> Patek Philippe Nautilus posing for a photo while trying on a CDC bracelet.


I like that watch. Wow.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

travelgal16 said:


> I love your Rolex and diamond bracelet. I'm planning on purchasing a diamond bracelet to go with my watch too. Do the diamonds scratch the watch?


Thank you so much. To me it’s the perfect everyday stack, beautiful and functional. To answer your question about scratches, I don’t think so. I wear both my watch and my bracelet relatively fitted with not much play so neither moves much. Good luck I hope you love your tennis bracelet with your watch!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

uhpharm01 said:


> I like that watch. Wow.


Thank you. Current owner haven’t worn it in a long time, so I’m putting it to good use


----------



## travelgal16

skyqueen said:


> Thanks...I'm sure it does but the watch has more of a matte finish so not obvious. I've worn my TB everyday for over 10 years...can't change now!


Wow daily for 10 years. That's my goal, to purchase a long-lasting piece.


----------



## aerinha

This is my rose and stainless Seiko with tiny diamonds. I use it as an everyday watch


----------



## dmitchell15

I wear this citizen eco drive. I love this watch because you do not have to change a battery.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Mine is not as expensive as others, I’m afraid. I have a Citizen Eco Drive, with a MOP dial, diamond and 18K accents and 100M water resistant.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

coachlover1000 said:


> Mine is not as expensive as others, I’m afraid. I have a Citizen Eco Drive, with a MOP dial, diamond and 18K accents and 100M water resistant.


It’s a beautiful watch!


----------



## Hurrem1001

blondissima777 said:


> It’s a beautiful watch!


Thank you! I like it.


----------



## JeanGranger

What time is it in your country now?


----------



## Fally420

9:05 am


----------



## Deleted member 629947

8:13am (and sunny!)


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Mai1981 said:


> What time is it in your country now?
> 
> View attachment 4240331


Is it 35.2 mm, Stainless steel, Self-winding movement?

This watch is on my bucket listSimply gorgeous!


----------



## JeanGranger

B4gl4dy said:


> Is it 35.2 mm, Stainless steel, Self-winding movement?
> 
> This watch is on my bucket listSimply gorgeous!



Thank you. Yes, Nautilus 7118


----------



## essiedub

Maverick4u said:


> Just read the threads and I would also like to contribute.. I currently own timex men's expedition watch..
> However, my wishlist includes omega seamaster. Just keeping my fingers crossed that one day I will get that beauty.


  Oh do post photo of your timex expedition..we want to see!


----------



## essiedub

Maverick4u said:


> View attachment 4240471
> 
> running half n hour late



Who’s running a half hour late? You or the watch?  
Nice. I like the  digital readout.  And I remember indiglo..you push a button and it lights up?


----------



## fruitybunch

I bought some nice watches recently the new Omega Seamaster 300m, Zenith El Primero and the JLC Master Calendar.


----------



## essiedub

fruitybunch said:


> I bought some nice watches recently the new Omega Seamaster 300m, Zenith El Primero and the JLC Master Calendar.


 Ooh awesome! You simply must post photographs!


----------



## Fally420

I'm curious about the Zenith El Primero. Yes please post photos


----------



## fruitybunch

I have found this image on Instagram that looks similar to mine:






back side:





Such as a beauty! Did break up with a girl over it, haha


----------



## aerinha

1980s datejust in gold and stainless. I think it is a 28 cm.


----------



## essiedub

fruitybunch said:


> I have found this image on Instagram that looks similar to mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Such as a beauty! *Did break up with a girl over it, haha*



What an interesting Piece..so much texture dimension. Love all the disks at slightly different heights. Assuming the wheel spins around to the date marker? And is this a skeleton also? Just terrific. Thanks for posting.
Erm ..re the breakup with the girl..did she want to share the watch?


----------



## fruitybunch

Yeah, the date wheel is moving. It's a stunning movement...

The girl thought the money was better spend on a LV PM and Chanel Classic... Didn't agree that I spend my savings on myself


----------



## Fally420

well even being a girl I say the El Primero was definetly a better investment  I would love it when a boyfriend values such things for himself and spoils himself with his earned money like I do myself.

Love the back of the watch. I am always jealous that guys can choose from so many models. ladies watches are mostly a smaller sized men watch and there isn't a great selection to choose from.


----------



## fruitybunch

Yeah, that's true! The movement is really beautiful, I really enjoy admiring the back of it. The movement was even used in the Rolex Daytona until like 2000.

Ladies watches have a smaller selection but you also have a lot more accessories you can wear. Men mainly have their watch as jewellery. You can always wear men's watch 



> I would love it when a boyfriend values such things for himself and spoils himself with his earned money like I do myself.


@Fally420 I already like you


----------



## Fally420

fruitybunch said:


> Yeah, that's true! The movement is really beautiful, I really enjoy admiring the back of it. The movement was even used in the Rolex Daytona until like 2000.
> 
> Ladies watches have a smaller selection but you also have a lot more accessories you can wear. Men mainly have their watch as jewellery. You can always wear men's watch
> 
> 
> @Fally420 I already like you


aw, thanks 

I like so many men watches (e.g. the Zenith El Primero Cohiba), but sadly I can't pull of men style watches :/ Therefore I love watches from a far on other wrists. 
And as you said, we can buy other jewelery, which also can become veeery costly  or we can move on to bags etc. there is always something to spoil ourself  oh dear, I have many guilty pleasures at the moment...


----------



## fruitybunch

Fally420 said:


> I like so many men watches (e.g. the Zenith El Primero Cohiba), but sadly I can't pull of men style watches :/ Therefore I love watches from a far on other wrists.



Yeah, I love my watches, haha! Guess, I am a collector  I hope you have a partner that enjoys watches so you don't need to admire them from too far away! 



> And as you said, we can buy other jewelery, which also can become veeery costly  or we can move on to bags etc. there is always something to spoil ourself  oh dear, I have many guilty pleasures at the moment...



Haha definitely can be a costly hobby! What's your favourite kind of accessory?


----------



## Fally420

well, I have to admire them from afar. It is really difficult for me because in real life there are just one or two people who can understand why I spend that much on a watch, jewelery, bags, etc. But these are pieces I worship and spoiled myself for a special reason. For example I started saving money in the last semesters of university so that I can spoil myself with a watch after graduating.

puh, what a tough question... bags are not that costly compared to watches and bracelets and earrings... therefore I have more bags than jewelery. I think couldn't make too many watches (and jewelery) work for me 'cause I would like to get much use out of each piece and I'm not that kind of person who changes daily the watches. But would love to have one or two more watches, so I am saving up for that and contemplate which to get in the meanwhile.
What about you?


----------



## pmburk

Oris Swiss Hunter.


----------



## Passerine123

pmburk said:


> Oris Swiss Hunter.


I like seeing Oris watches...it's a lesser known Swiss brand. Plus it's the brand Keanu Reeves wore in Constantine.


----------



## fruitybunch

Yes, Oris is a nice brand. They are having a boutique store now in London. I am having a Oris watch too


----------



## pmburk

Passerine123 said:


> I like seeing Oris watches...it's a lesser known Swiss brand. Plus it's the brand Keanu Reeves wore in Constantine.



I really like Oris, they are a great independent Swiss brand. The Swiss Hunter Team PS is the only one I own, but it's a well-finished watch and it keeps excellent time. Lots of bang for your buck - IMHO they're on par with Tag Heuer, Rado, Longines. Vito Spatafore also wore an Oris in The Sopranos. 



fruitybunch said:


> Yes, Oris is a nice brand. They are having a boutique store now in London. I am having a Oris watch too



Would love to see yours!


----------



## fruitybunch

pmburk said:


> I really like Oris, they are a great independent Swiss brand. The Swiss Hunter Team PS is the only one I own, but it's a well-finished watch and it keeps excellent time. Lots of bang for your buck - IMHO they're on par with Tag Heuer, Rado, Longines. Vito Spatafore also wore an Oris in The Sopranos.



Yes, Oris is a nice brand and seems to get more popular again. I really enjoy wearing it. Normally I am wearing a different watch every day.



> Would love to see yours!


----------



## Althea G.

Mine’s a good ol’ Apple Watch 2 with a blue band. I’ve had it over a year and I love it! Haven’t worn a Rolex or Cartier in ages!


----------



## fruitybunch

I have an Apple Watch too but it just brings less joy then a nice mechanical watch


----------



## casseyelsie

Mai1981 said:


> What time is it in your country now?
> 
> View attachment 4240331



My dream watch [emoji7]


----------



## JeanGranger

casseyelsie said:


> My dream watch [emoji7]


----------



## fruitybunch

Might sound weird but I had this significant other budget for gifts but as I haven't had a girlfriend for a while I decided to use it on myself which resulted it in this watch!

Sadly, for some stupid reason I won't get it before Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isn't it a beauty?


----------



## Louish

SS Rolex Datejust


----------



## fruitybunch

I like the bracelet too. What's it?


----------



## Louish

fruitybunch said:


> I like the bracelet too. What's it?



Thank you. It's a Monica Vinader friendship bracelet


----------



## essiedub

fruitybunch said:


> Might sound weird but I had this significant other budget for gifts but as I haven't had a girlfriend for a while I decided to use it on myself which resulted it in this watch!
> 
> Sadly, for some stupid reason I won't get it before Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it a beauty?




Sensational! This is just breathtaking! Congratulations!!  Do be sure to post a wrist shot when you get it


----------



## Lilleput

fruitybunch said:


> I have an Apple Watch too but it just brings less joy then a nice mechanical watch



Second this! 

I has this inkling of buying apple watch to satisfy my want for a Rolex. Didn’t work. I had an apple but went and bought the watch anyway! So I now join a list of Rolex wearers.


----------



## liznaj

Tag aquaracer. A gift from my father almost 10 years ago but I only started wearing it this year (I didn't appreciate it before and thought it looked old, well I guess 10 years ago this really was quite "old looking" for a teenager!) Thanking my dad for his good foresight now though


----------



## thebagqueen

I’m an Apple Watch wearer for life it seems. I love it! My fav regular watch is my gold movado. But I haven’t worn it in nearly two years since I got the apple


----------



## Noyerx

B4gl4dy said:


> 8:13am (and sunny!)
> View attachment 4240379



I love this one. How long have you been wearing it?


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Noyerx said:


> I love this one. How long have you been wearing it?


Thank you  Has been in my possession about 6 years now, it’s mechanical, I have no problems with it!


----------



## nvie

liznaj said:


> View attachment 4265724
> 
> 
> Tag aquaracer. A gift from my father almost 10 years ago but I only started wearing it this year (I didn't appreciate it before and thought it looked old, well I guess 10 years ago this really was quite "old looking" for a teenager!) Thanking my dad for his good foresight now though



‘Would it look good 10 years down the road?’ is always my consideration for bags and jewelry. Your dad made a good choice as a similar model would cost a lot more today. Enjoy your Aquaracer [emoji6]


----------



## happy27

fruitybunch said:


> Might sound weird but I had this significant other budget for gifts but as I haven't had a girlfriend for a while I decided to use it on myself which resulted it in this watch!
> 
> Sadly, for some stupid reason I won't get it before Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it a beauty?



Truly stunning I fell in love with the 1815 when I first saw it and wish I’m a guy (maybe I can get away with it). Suppose she can be your gf for the time being. Please do show more pics once you get it!!!


----------



## fruitybunch

I am trying to buy it together with the new Rolex Pepsi 
So probably will have to wait five years to get this one


----------



## Raayzel

Cartier Tank Solo, my dream watch as of now 

I've been thinking about this watch for over a year now and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago (as an early bday gift to myself). I don't know why I was hesitating on this for so long! Every time I see it on my wrist, I fall in love with it over again!


----------



## nvie

Raayzel said:


> Cartier Tank Solo, my dream watch as of now
> 
> I've been thinking about this watch for over a year now and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago (as an early bday gift to myself). I don't know why I was hesitating on this for so long! Every time I see it on my wrist, I fall in love with it over again!
> 
> View attachment 4270495



Beautiful classic watch. I love how Cartier markets its exchangeable colourful straps.


----------



## nvie

15 year old Constellation on rotation. My love for Omega is still strong [emoji5]


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Cartier Ronde Solo pink gold, such a classic style


----------



## Louish

What do you all think of this Tag watch to be my occasional super casual watch? I wear more flashy Rolex Datejust day to day but thought this would look nice when in leggings, sneakers & comfy sweat top. I don't know much about Tag so any info would be appreciated!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this Tag watch to be my occasional super casual watch? I wear more flashy Rolex Datejust day to day but thought this would look nice when in leggings, sneakers & comfy sweat top. I don't know much about Tag so any info would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4283939


If you you have a nice Rolex, why are you buying a Rolex wanna be?
I would buy something different like a Cartier Pasha.


----------



## Louish

blondissima777 said:


> If you you have a nice Rolex, why are you buying a Rolex wanna be?
> I would buy something different like a Cartier Pasha.



I'm looking for a SS watch with a max. 28mm black dial. Are you saying that all Tag watches are "Rolex wannabes" or just this model?


----------



## Diva_k3000

merika said:


> Accompanying all these bags, dresses and shoes...what's your favourite wristwatch?
> 
> My mom gave me her Omega, which I don't wear because the face is too small.  My everyday watch is a medium sized Timex.



I love my little collection, including Skagen, Fossil, Citizen, Seiko and Frédérique Constant.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Louish said:


> I'm looking for a SS watch with a max. 28mm black dial. Are you saying that all Tag watches are "Rolex wannabes" or just this model?


I don’t know what all Tags look like (the 2 I had were from the 90’s), but I look at this one and what immediately comes to mind is Rolex. Tag is not going to be the first or last that will make watches that look like a classic Rolex, I just think that given you have the real deal, I would buy something else that doesn’t look like what you have. My 2 cents.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this Tag watch to be my occasional super casual watch? I wear more flashy Rolex Datejust day to day but thought this would look nice when in leggings, sneakers & comfy sweat top. I don't know much about Tag so any info would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4283939



I love Tag! They are what I call an "affordable luxury" brand. I would go for Aquaracer or Formula 1 over the Carrera though, I think Aquaracer is a fantastic everyday casual watch.


----------



## Passerine123

I hope people will think twice and dial back on snarking at other watch choices as mere Rolex "wannabe" brands. People choose non-Rolex watches for all kinds of reasons. I've looked at and tried on several Rolex watches but in the end went for an Ebel Wave watch with diamonds because I thought it was a prettier watch and looked nicer *on me*. And I have a Rendex tank watch that I really like and wear on ultra-casual occasions. My choices have nothing to do with not being able to join the Rolex "club".


----------



## liznaj

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this Tag watch to be my occasional super casual watch? I wear more flashy Rolex Datejust day to day but thought this would look nice when in leggings, sneakers & comfy sweat top. I don't know much about Tag so any info would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4283939



I love my Tag and think this would be a great casual option. The carrera is a really cool watch with a special history with the brand behind it, I personally don't think it's a wannabe of anything else.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

I apologize if anyone took my comment as ‘snarky’. It was the last of my intentions. I called it a ‘wannabe’ because the OP has a Rolex already and this Tag looks like a Rolex. My point was if you already have a Rolex, why are you getting something that looks like what you already have? I would get something different.
Nothing wrong if you like something even more than you like a Rolex. To each their own.
Gerard Genta designed the Nautilus after the Royal Oak’s success. They are different in some aspects but very similar in others. I have a stainless steel Nautilus and would love to get a Royal Oak some day. I wouldn’t get a stainless because it would look almost like the same watch I have, but would get a rose gold one.


----------



## Louish

B4gl4dy said:


> Cartier Ronde Solo pink gold, such a classic style
> View attachment 4279611



This is gorgeous


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Louish said:


> This is gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I love real watches, mechanical, plain and not bejewelled. One con - no fluorescent materials on the hands


----------



## fruitybunch

Which brand is that? Mooser?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

fruitybunch said:


> Which brand is that? Mooser?



Yes. H.Moser & Cie. It’s white gold but no bling - that’s how I like my everyday watch


----------



## Louish

blondissima777 said:


> I apologize if anyone took my comment as ‘snarky’. It was the last of my intentions. I called it a ‘wannabe’ because the OP has a Rolex already and this Tag looks like a Rolex. My point was if you already have a Rolex, why are you getting something that looks like what you already have? I would get something different.
> Nothing wrong if you like something even more than you like a Rolex. To each their own.
> Gerard Genta designed the Nautilus after the Royal Oak’s success. They are different in some aspects but very similar in others. I have a stainless steel Nautilus and would love to get a Royal Oak some day. I wouldn’t get a stainless because it would look almost like the same watch I have, but would get a rose gold one.



I do understand. I love the look of Rolex Datejusts so maybe that is why I'm drawn to this one. Since I was looking for a watch to wear very occasionally, another Rolex would t work for me financially which is why I was looking elsewhere. I also like the look of a similar looking Omega. I clearly have a watch "type"!


----------



## Louish

I saw this one in person today & it's beautiful (I didn't try it on - all the SAs were busy)


----------



## nvie

Louish said:


> I saw this one in person today & it's beautiful (I didn't try it on - all the SAs were busy)
> 
> View attachment 4285528



This is beautiful. Having wearing this for more that 5 years, in 30mm, I still love the Datejust 31mm. Easier to read date on the Datejust 31mm compared to the Aqua Terra 30mm....I’m getting old. LOL!


----------



## fruitybunch

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yes. H.Moser & Cie. It’s white gold but no bling - that’s how I like my everyday watch



It's a beautiful watch. Did you see their Apple Watch style watches? I thought that was funny! I admire Moser watches at Harrods occasionally 



Louish said:


> I saw this one in person today & it's beautiful (I didn't try it on - all the SAs were busy)
> View attachment 4285528



Have you looked at Grand Seiko watches? They look beautiful and great quality, You might like their Grand Seiko Heritage collection: https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/heritage

Thinking about getting this one next year: https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbga211g


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

fruitybunch said:


> It's a beautiful watch. Did you see their Apple Watch style watches? I thought that was funny! I admire Moser watches at Harrods occasionally


No, but need to do a research now!
I honestly don’t understand where the “Rolex wannabe” comment came from. Tag is a brand with a much longer history than Rolex. Which, by the way, is neither high-end nor haute horlogerie itself. Unlike Rolex, they don’t use aggressive marketing strategies. They are occupying their niche and offer good value for money without that in-your-face bling that I actually dislike and find a bit nouveau riche


----------



## fruitybunch

> I honestly don’t understand where the “Rolex wannabe” comment came from. Tag is a brand with a much longer history than Rolex. Which, by the way, is neither high-end nor haute horlogerie itself. Unlike Rolex, they don’t use aggressive marketing strategies. They are occupying their niche and offer good value for money without that in-your-face bling that I actually dislike and find a bit nouveau riche



Yeah, not understand either TagHeuer has a quite a few watches but I can't say I like them all. I do like the Monaco chronograph watch. I like my watches and don't have the typical watches but I do like the new Rolex Pepsi only seen it once with my own eyes. Beside of that I enjoyed watches like Meistersinger with their one hour dial. Currently eagerly waiting for a good deal on the Länge & Sohne. 

I was talking about this watch, the watch smarter then a smart watch


----------



## Gourmetgal

fruitybunch said:


> Yeah, not understand either TagHeuer has a quite a few watches but I can't say I like them all. I do like the Monaco chronograph watch. I like my watches and don't have the typical watches but I do like the new Rolex Pepsi only seen it once with my own eyes. Beside of that I enjoyed watches like Meistersinger with their one hour dial. Currently eagerly waiting for a good deal on the Länge & Sohne.
> 
> I was talking about this watch, the watch smarter then a smart watch


Just landed the new Pepsi for my son’s birthday.  It is a really handsome watch.  The ceramic blue and red bezel is gorgeous.


----------



## fruitybunch

Gourmetgal said:


> Just landed the new Pepsi for my son’s birthday.  It is a really handsome watch.  The ceramic blue and red bezel is gorgeous.



Wow that's great! May he wear it in good health  I think I can only get it after buying the Länge :/


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

fruitybunch said:


> Yeah, not understand either TagHeuer has a quite a few watches but I can't say I like them all. I do like the Monaco chronograph watch. I like my watches and don't have the typical watches but I do like the new Rolex Pepsi only seen it once with my own eyes. Beside of that I enjoyed watches like Meistersinger with their one hour dial. Currently eagerly waiting for a good deal on the Länge & Sohne.
> 
> I was talking about this watch, the watch smarter then a smart watch



Not sure I like the square design. I only have square DeGrisogono Instrumentino but that is a dress watch with diamonds and I put it on once a year.
I very much like H.Moser’s minimalistic design with their famous fumé dial but the proportions of the square version are not working for me.
As for Tag, I’m not their fan but it’s a good brand. And I don’t like Rolex because they are too “mass market”. It’s like a part of every girl’s plan - first, buy a very recognisable LV, then a VCA Alhambra, an entry level Rolex, put them on all together and take a selfie #thestoryofmysuccess


----------



## essiedub

Van Cleef Cadenas watch


----------



## nvie

Longines Dolce Vita


----------



## NOIRetMoi

essiedub said:


> Van Cleef Cadenas watch
> View attachment 4287467


I love your watch!
It’s been on my radar for a while


----------



## liznaj

nvie said:


> Longines Dolce Vita



Gorgeous! Love that strap color


----------



## BlingCat

Swap between a white dial SS Cartier ballon bleu and a black dial 1957 Omega Seamaster ...both on black leather straps


----------



## Klara

Raayzel said:


> Cartier Tank Solo, my dream watch as of now
> 
> I've been thinking about this watch for over a year now and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago (as an early bday gift to myself). I don't know why I was hesitating on this for so long! Every time I see it on my wrist, I fall in love with it over again!
> 
> View attachment 4270495


is this S or M?


----------



## J.A.N.

Plain Simple Gucci at present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did have these prev


----------



## J.A.N.

Waiting for my first Rolex  and will be wearing that for everyday wear here’s a sneak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




preview


----------



## ZaneetaS

essiedub said:


> Van Cleef Cadenas watch
> View attachment 4287467


Wow, I'm so late to this, but what a gorgeous watch.


----------



## essiedub

blondissima777 said:


> I love your watch!
> It’s been on my radar for a while


Thank you!  I think they no longer make the stainless..all gold now..with the price to match



ZaneetaS said:


> Wow, I'm so late to this, but what a gorgeous watch.


What a nice thing to say! Thank you!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

essiedub said:


> Thank you!  I think they no longer make the stainless..all gold now..with the price to match
> 
> 
> What a nice thing to say! Thank you!


This is the first time I see a stainless. I’ve only seen the current gold and vintage ones. You have a great piece there!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

B4gl4dy said:


> Cartier Ronde Solo pink gold, such a classic style
> View attachment 4279611


I love this watch! I have one as well and its absolutely stunning. Wear in good health xx


----------



## bellarusa

Omega aqua terra.


----------



## chessmont

bellarusa said:


> Omega aqua terra.


wow!  Nice!


----------



## Louish

bellarusa said:


> Omega aqua terra.



I love the stripes!


----------



## nvie

bellarusa said:


> Omega aqua terra.



It’s a great watch!


----------



## iheartpandora

Shinola - I wear it daily


----------



## fruitybunch

Lovely watch @iheartpandora. Does it get accompanied with a Shinola bag?


----------



## ZaneetaS

My daily is this vintage 80s Concord tank watch. But my favorite, which I don’t have a photo of currently, is a vintage Vostok Komandirskie Mechanical.  I like to go vintage, the history appeals to me and I don’t have the budget for brand new top brand pieces currently.


----------



## fruitybunch

Nice Russian watch! It's a beauty!


----------



## iheartpandora

fruitybunch said:


> Lovely watch @iheartpandora. Does it get accompanied with a Shinola bag?


Not yet - but I hope someday! I love their leather goods!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’m currently wearing a Hermes Cape Cod in the PM ladies size. I also recently got an Armani watch as a fun watch, love the flowers on the face and two tone strap.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m currently wearing a 40mm gold stainless steel Apple Watch with a rose gold stainless steel link band from Castify.


----------



## Mcandy

Good ol' movado


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## pmburk

My Valentine's Day present from DH - Omega Railmaster. I am, admittedly, awful at taking watch selfies. This is a 40mm but IMHO it wears smaller, more like a 38. It also has a stunning brushed dial. The photos do not do it justice!


----------



## ModXer

pmburk said:


> My Valentine's Day present from DH - Omega Railmaster. I am, admittedly, awful at taking watch selfies. This is a 40mm but IMHO it wears smaller, more like a 38. It also has a stunning brushed dial. The photos do not do it justice!



Gorgeous! Agree that it wears a touch small and is even more beautiful in person. Super nice Valentine’s Day gift—enjoy!


----------



## pmburk

Omega Railmaster again today.


----------



## essiedub

hammerofdawn said:


>


Great photograph. Looks like a magazine spread!


----------



## essiedub

pmburk said:


> Omega Railmaster again today.


Oh I love the lineny lines and orange markers on the face! Great piece!


----------



## liz_

My DJ Rolex 31mm love it so much I already want a second Rolex


----------



## liz_

Another pic


----------



## baghagg

liz_ said:


> View attachment 4366838
> 
> Another pic


Beautiful watch and looks great on you.  Is it monochromatic?  How old is it and how is it wearing, as far as scratches, shine, etc?


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Omega constellation.. mop dial and diamond markings


----------



## nvie

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Omega constellation.. mop dial and diamond markings



Love the Constellation [emoji7]


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Thank you


----------



## meluvs2shop

pmburk said:


> My Valentine's Day present from DH - Omega Railmaster. I am, admittedly, awful at taking watch selfies. This is a 40mm but IMHO it wears smaller, more like a 38. It also has a stunning brushed dial. The photos do not do it justice!


Yaassss! I love it! I wear an Omega’s men’s watch daily myself.


----------



## liz_

baghagg said:


> Beautiful watch and looks great on you.  Is it monochromatic?  How old is it and how is it wearing, as far as scratches, shine, etc?



It’s the rhodium dial so it is more of a monochrome. It’s about 6 months old I wear it daily it’s very comfortable and that’s coming from someone who gets annoyed easily having bracelets on. It’s holding up very well so far no scratches, still shiny and the fluted bezel give it a beautiful sparkle. I have cleaned the band 2 times with a soft tooth brush and gentle costume jewelry liquid cleaner and it cleans very nicely.


----------



## lydia0616

My watch collection!


----------



## J.A.N.

lydia0616 said:


> My watch collection!



I ab Love the middle one so unique what make and model is it?


----------



## lydia0616

J.A.N. said:


> I ab Love the middle one so unique what make and model is it?


It is Breguet Reine De Naples 8908 in yellow gold with diamonds...My favorite piece!


----------



## essiedub

lydia0616 said:


> My watch collection!


You have some very nice and expensive watches! I love the breguet..is it a moonPhase? I have been looking for a berry-colored dial!  They are hard to find. Ok..how did you go about selecting these? I am always curious about how people make their choices.


----------



## J.A.N.

lydia0616 said:


> It is Breguet Reine De Naples 8908 in yellow gold with diamonds...My favorite piece![/QUOTE
> Ab Gorgeous watch I love it. [emoji16]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

lydia0616 said:


> My watch collection!



I like your JLC


----------



## nvie

lydia0616 said:


> My watch collection!



Beautiful watches. Love the Jaeger!


----------



## jimmie staton

My Bulgari Diagano Rubber and 18 k Yellow gold
"J!m"


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## essiedub

jimmie staton said:


> My Bulgari Diagano Rubber and 18 k Yellow gold
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426639


Love the bulgari watches with the black/metal combinations! There’s something quintessentially Italian “sexy”.. sorry, I dislike using that expression but am at the moment, at a loss for words. My pint is that It’s great!


----------



## jimmie staton

essiedub said:


> Love the bulgari watches with the black/metal combinations! There’s something quintessentially Italian “sexy”.. sorry, I dislike using that expression but am at the moment, at
> a loss for words. My pint is that It’s great!


Thank you so very much Essiedub, I totally get it and you are so right... The rubber and the 18 KT gold is an odd and interesting pairing... so wrong that it's right... there is no other way to describe this watch but to use the term that you dislike using (you shouldn't dislike it by the way, it's what everyone usual wants to achieve at some point in their life, hence the laws of attraction ) and or any Bulgari Jewelry... especially anything in the Serpenti collection... 
"J!m"


----------



## liz_

My new Rolex DJ36


----------



## hammerofdawn

First omega in space speedmaster


----------



## Pink Bubbles

I ended up wearing the bracelets on my other wrist. I prefer to wear my watch alone.


----------



## essiedub

hammerofdawn said:


> First omega in space speedmaster


Love LOVE this watch! You’re using a special band. I like that it can work so well with so many bands.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

lydia0616 said:


> My watch collection!


Give me JLC anytime any day, but that Breguet is something out of a fairy tale! What a beauty!


----------



## hammerofdawn

essiedub said:


> Love LOVE this watch! You’re using a special band. I like that it can work so well with so many bands.



Thanks! It's on a bulang strap, they make great straps

https://bulangandsons.com/collections/strap


----------



## znaifeh

Current go to dress watch, Tiffany and Co Square Watch


----------



## essiedub

hammerofdawn said:


> Thanks! It's on a bulang strap, they make great straps
> 
> https://bulangandsons.com/collections/strap


You have a fondness for black dial watches. the speedy really looks nice on a brown strap. Going to check out Bulang straps.


----------



## LouisV76




----------



## hammerofdawn

essiedub said:


> You have a fondness for black dial watches. the speedy really looks nice on a brown strap. Going to check out Bulang straps.



Yeah, it fell that way unfortunately. I'm trying to get a white dial or blue dial watch. I did have a white dial seiko sarb but sold it a while back.


----------



## essiedub

jimmie staton said:


> Thank you so very much Essiedub, I totally get it and you are so right... The rubber and the 18 KT gold is an odd and interesting pairing... so wrong that it's right... there is no other way to describe this watch but to use the term that you dislike using (you shouldn't dislike it by the way, it's what everyone usual wants to achieve at some point in their life, hence the laws of attraction ) and or any Bulgari Jewelry... especially anything in the Serpenti collection...
> "J!m"


I am on the hunt for a black and gold watch now!  I saw a bulgari carbongold chronograph with the 3 rose gold dials at resale and should have gotten it but was not sure about authenticity. It sold. It was pretty.


----------



## misscocktail

My vintage 1990s Omega DeVille (18ct YG and stainless steel). I've been wearing it for 10 years, a wedding gift from my husband.


----------



## Frivole88

Rolex datejust 36mm


----------



## hammerofdawn

znaifeh said:


> Current go to dress watch, Tiffany and Co Square Watch


I really like this


----------



## jimmie staton

essiedub said:


> I am on the hunt for a black and gold watch now!  I saw a bulgari carbongold chronograph with the 3 rose gold dials at resale and should have gotten it but was not sure about authenticity. It sold. It was pretty.


I know it hurts, but think of it this way.... if it's meant for you, it will find it's way to you. In the meantime, do some research to see if such an item truly existed at Bulgari, if not, find the one you want in a picture. Then put your energy towards it... and viola … it will be on your wrist in no time.
"J!m"


----------



## hammerofdawn

jimmie staton said:


> I know it hurts, but think of it this way.... if it's meant for you, it will find it's way to you. In the meantime, do some research to see if such an item truly existed at Bulgari, if not, find the one you want in a picture. Then put your energy towards it... and viola … it will be on your wrist in no time.
> "J!m"



Funny how the sub found it's way back to me after selling it the last time. Maybe it's meant for me...


----------



## chessmont

Th


hammerofdawn said:


> Funny how the sub found it's way back to me after selling it the last time. Maybe it's meant for me...


at happened to too, with a Sub Date.  Also regret selling twice a midsize YG President with silver dial and diamond bezel.  The current one I have has an aftermarket bezel, but when I have the money I will bring it up to snuff.


----------



## jimmie staton

hammerofdawn said:


> Funny how the sub found it's way back to me after selling it the last time. Maybe it's meant for me...


couldn't agree with you more.
"J!m"


----------



## Bluepup18

Tudor Claire de rose


----------



## Fally420

got my Omega Ladymatic back from revision today


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I have quite a few watches, but none of them would be considered expensive expensive, but I love them! 

I have been switching between these three. Two Bulova's and a Skagen! All two tone (silver and gold) and smaller in size for men. The biggest one is 38mm face while the other two are 32mm(?) I think. I am not a fan of the huge wristwatches that are prevalent today (they look great on all of you, but it's not my personal style).

I have been wearing my bracelets with my watch on my left wrist for a while now, but also wear them on the right wrist (just depends on my mood, plus on the right they tend to get in the way). The topaz ring on my pinky is always worn on my right hand ring finger, but wanted to show you all it (it's important to me - was given by my parents for my birthday at a time when my mom had just taken a heart attack). The sapphire ring is a ring I bought because I liked it. The three bracelets I never take off - yellow gold bismark was my Mom's she gave to me, sterling silver bismark I bought after starting a new job and the sterling silver bangle I bought because I liked it. 

I love gold and silver together. Also love everyone's photos of their watches!


----------



## chessmont

AManIntoFashion said:


> I have quite a few watches, but none of them would be considered expensive expensive, but I love them!
> 
> I have been switching between these three. Two Bulova's and a Skagen! All two tone (silver and gold) and smaller in size for men. The biggest one is 38mm face while the other two are 32mm(?) I think. I am not a fan of the huge wristwatches that are prevalent today (they look great on all of you, but it's not my personal style).
> 
> I have been wearing my bracelets with my watch on my left wrist for a while now, but also wear them on the right wrist (just depends on my mood, plus on the right they tend to get in the way). The topaz ring on my pinky is always worn on my right hand ring finger, but wanted to show you all it (it's important to me - was given by my parents for my birthday at a time when my mom had just taken a heart attack). The sapphire ring is a ring I bought because I liked it. The three bracelets I never take off - yellow gold bismark was my Mom's she gave to me, sterling silver bismark I bought after starting a new job and the sterling silver bangle I bought because I liked it.
> 
> I love gold and silver together. Also love everyone's photos of their watches!


All very nice!  And the sizes are good on you.  An elegant look, not chunky (not that chunky is bad, you know what I mean) and beautiful rings, and so nice that there is meaning behind the one, and the other is also gorgeous.  You have good taste, my man!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

chessmont said:


> All very nice!  And the sizes are good on you.  An elegant look, not chunky (not that chunky is bad, you know what I mean) and beautiful rings, and so nice that there is meaning behind the one, and the other is also gorgeous.  You have good taste, my man!



Thank you very much!!! I appreciate the kind words


----------



## themeanreds

These are my watches at the moment.

A very old Russian watch that runs mechanically, which is great because I never have to change the battery.



A Guess watch in a leather cuff style that my mom got me for my birthday years ago.



And a Michele CSX watch for when I’m feeling a bit fancier.



I would love a vintage Cartier tank one day....


----------



## Mcandy

I just bought this watch from a pawn shop lol. I saw a cartier watch for 1000 cad but it didnt look good on me. But this I fell in love!


----------



## jenjen96

Im a huge apple watch fan! I dont think I could ever go back after having a smart watch. I just love how all my notifications show up on the watch, I can use apple pay, GPS and so much more from my watch! I did recently purchase a Chanel watch, but I will only wear it when Im dressed up. For day to day, I need my apple watch! I actually got a super cute and unique strap from ali express for super cheap. You can find much more unique options there than whats at the apple store.


----------



## Mcandy

jenjen96 said:


> Im a huge apple watch fan! I dont think I could ever go back after having a smart watch. I just love how all my notifications show up on the watch, I can use apple pay, GPS and so much more from my watch! I did recently purchase a Chanel watch, but I will only wear it when Im dressed up. For day to day, I need my apple watch! I actually got a super cute and unique strap from ali express for super cheap. You can find much more unique options there than whats at the apple store.



My husband is a fan of aliexpress! He bought our wine holders, figurines, locks, and even fish food from there.


----------



## jenjen96

Mcandy said:


> My husband is a fan of aliexpress! He bought our wine holders, figurines, locks, and even fish food from there.


I love ali too! They have everything!! And for so cheap!! If only it didn't take so long to arrive!


----------



## Mcandy

jenjen96 said:


> I love ali too! They have everything!! And for so cheap!! If only it didn't take so long to arrive!



Haha my husband ordered once and it took a long time...and then he filed a complaint. They gave him back his money. And then after a year it arrived lol. They are like ebay you have protection


----------



## jenjen96

Mcandy said:


> Haha my husband ordered once and it took a long time...and then he filed a complaint. They gave him back his money. And then after a year it arrived lol. They are like ebay you have protection


Yeah I know, I just hate waiting!!! Wow a year? Thats crazy! IME they actually send really fast, it just takes forever to pass customs!


----------



## chessmont

jenjen96 said:


> Im a huge apple watch fan! I dont think I could ever go back after having a smart watch. I just love how all my notifications show up on the watch, I can use apple pay, GPS and so much more from my watch! I did recently purchase a Chanel watch, but I will only wear it when Im dressed up. For day to day, I need my apple watch! I actually got a super cute and unique strap from ali express for super cheap. You can find much more unique options there than whats at the apple store.


wow that looks great!


----------



## jenjen96

chessmont said:


> wow that looks great!


Thank you!!


----------



## essiedub

lydia0616 said:


> My watch collection!


Oh my..that berry dial on the LeCoultre


----------



## efleon

My Omega Ladymatic!
I have a couple Rolexes (including an 18k yellow gold diamond Presidential) but this one has my heart and I wear it every day!!!


----------



## kbell

Been wearing my dainty lil Seiko the most lately...


----------



## ka.gonenc

My fav wristwatch, wearing it every day and forgot about all others


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bulgari Serpenti


----------



## zibeline91

Omega Aqua terra sedna gold


----------



## Sferics

I like men's watches.

Seamaster called "Schwerty" (Schert = sword. Because of the watch hands)


----------



## Fally420

zibeline91 said:


> Omega Aqua terra sedna gold



look great on you! the blue of the watch band and the sedna gold suit each other really well!


----------



## chessmont

zibeline91 said:


> Omega Aqua terra sedna gold


sleek and chic!


----------



## zibeline91

chessmont said:


> sleek and chic!


Thank you !


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cartier, perfect everyday watch to me


----------



## ZaneetaS

This is my favorite thread, it's such a treat to see so many gorgeous watches! I'm not posting mine today because it's a $16 Casio, but I'm participating in spirit.


----------



## Havanese 28

My TAG link is my favorite for daily wear


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sferics said:


> I like men's watches.
> 
> Seamaster called "Schwerty" (Schert = sword. Because of the watch hands)
> 
> View attachment 4539911


I love this! Would you mind telling me the case size and the size of your wrist please? I have the ladies seamaster which I love, but would also like a larger one one day!


----------



## Sferics

Tonimichelle said:


> I love this! Would you mind telling me the case size and the size of your wrist please? I have the ladies seamaster which I love, but would also like a larger one one day!



Thank you! 
My wrist is about 16cm and my Schwerty's case is 45mm x 45mm with the crown. The lunette is 41mm. 
I think my mobile's cam makes the watch look slightly bigger than it is.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sferics said:


> Thank you!
> My wrist is about 16cm and my Schwerty's case is 45mm x 45mm with the crown. The lunette is 41mm.
> I think my mobile's cam makes the watch look slightly bigger than it is.


Thank you  I think it looks great on you!


----------



## Sferics

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you  I think it looks great on you!


Thank you so much


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Marc Jacobs and Timex... looking at getting a Skaagen this year in mixed metals though:


----------



## IraPo

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 31mm


----------



## essiedub

Omega Speedmaster
Love this blue!


----------



## Therioa

Now, I'm wear seiko 5 snkl23.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

This watch is heavy, so I don’t wear it very often, but I still have a soft spot for it because it was the first big gift hubby bought for me back when we were just dating.


----------



## Vlad

Tudor Black Bay - Buecherer special edition


----------



## ZaneetaS

Vlad said:


> View attachment 4551984
> 
> 
> Tudor Black Bay - Buecherer special edition



Love it on that nato strap


----------



## dvgolden

@IraPro I love the look of that watch! Is that the 'grape' dial?  Do you find it looks very purple or more burgundy in person?


----------



## Fally420

Today, I wore my new to me Breitling for Bentley Mark VI.


----------



## efleon

It’s my new Dior viii Montaigne automatic!
I’m just loving her ❤️


----------



## TXLVlove

I love Fossil watches. I have several but my favorite is this mechanical watch my husband gave me since I was trying to wear his all the time!


----------



## mauijeweler

Rockin' a Halloween look with my sturdy Victorinox. This watch is indestructible!


----------



## mauijeweler

Sorry for the multiple photos! Don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## zibeline91

My IWC spitfire watch...


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

As of lately, Nomos Tangente again.










Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## zibeline91

Today, the spirit of Coco is with me


----------



## amateurjeweler

Sometimes I show my Swiss watches some love, but my heart is powered by Seiko.


----------



## chessmont

Fally420 said:


> Today, I wore my new to me Breitling for Bentley Mark VI.



I don't know anything about the brand, but I have Breitling Bentley from my late BIL.  It does not have the moon phase and is well- loved and has a metal bracelet.  It is much larger than most watches I wear (I think it is larger than 40 mm).  But I smile when I look at it because I think of him.


----------



## chessmont

mauijeweler said:


> Rockin' a Halloween look with my sturdy Victorinox. This watch is indestructible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561429
> View attachment 4561429
> View attachment 4561429


Beautiful watch but WHERE did you get that skull ring?  Love it, and I have a handful of them, always looking for more additions...


----------



## finer things

I wear my Tudor Princess Date most of the time.  Also love my Concord Saratoga but hate dealing with batteries!


----------



## J.A.N.

Change of watch my vintage Rolex has gone either to be replaced by one of these not sure which yet? Waiting for both to arrive.
Rolex 26mm Datejust and Tudor Glamour.



Tudor Glamour
Which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## J.A.N.

Here it is not sure about this I actually bought it from a high end Jeweller online and the description is incorrect it’s not a 26mm but a 31 or 36mm as it’s much larger than my 26mm I  had previously. I’m not really experienced with Rolex’s. It is preowned Datejust 2008 and has been refurbished to new.
I can either return it or keep it. It does have the box and warranty card for 2 yrs but is missing the papers. How can I find out the exact name? and model. I do have a serial no. Any help would be greatly appreciated. It looks like the roulette men’s model  on (YouTube) but the date is in black and not alternate black and red numbers/digits  if that makes any sense.


----------



## J.A.N.

Or I could replace it with this one?


----------



## J.A.N.

After much disappointment of the watch being misdescribed I’ve sent it back so annoying.
but I have my eye on my dream Rolex with the flower dial. Datejust 2013 31mm.
Watch this space.


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> After much disappointment of the watch being misdescribed I’ve sent it back so annoying.
> but I have my eye on my dream Rolex with the flower dial. Datejust 2013 31mm.
> Watch this space.


Its in it’s way yaay


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hope that one works out for you!  It's a beautiful watch for sure!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## J.A.N.

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hope that one works out for you!  It's a beautiful watch for sure!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Aww thank you let’s hope so. 
Will keep you updated


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Nomos Tangente.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## J.A.N.

Here it is


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

J.A.N. said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589689
> View attachment 4589691
> View attachment 4589690



Very nice!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## J.A.N.

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


It certainly is thank you 
This is my 1st proper Rolex


----------



## essiedub

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4589595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589596
> 
> 
> Nomos Tangente.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I really like Nomos. So clean. There was one with interesting colors that I want. I can’t  remember if they are automatic or quartz. I tend to want to buy automatic but secretly like the ease of quartz..sshh.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

essiedub said:


> I really like Nomos. So clean. There was one with interesting colors that I want. I can’t  remember if they are automatic or quartz. I tend to want to buy automatic but secretly like the ease of quartz..sshh.



Hi,

It's actually either manual winding or automatic. No quartz. 

Mine is a pretty old, classic (35 mm), Tangente (1TS movement, based on ETA parts (manual winding)). Back then, the movement was only finished/refined and partly built by Nomos.

Starting with the Alpha movements, they are true Nomos in-house movements.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Cilliriai

I have a Citizen eco drive that is radio controlled. Never wear it, only really wear my Apple Watch. Would like to get an entry level Breitling eventually.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Still the Nomos Tangente. Can you spot it? 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wear this watch everyday. It’s not the only one I have, but seems to be my favorite lately. It’s comfortable and fits my style.  I’ve been fascinated with men’s watches for decades.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I bought myself a new watch. I wanted something totally different to what I’ve ever had before (I normally love all steel solar powered watches). My only stipulation is that it has to be at least 300ft water resistant as I never take my watches off, I always forget. I’ve ruined too many watches, but now I’ve learned my lesson, and only buy ones with good water resistance. I wear them whilst swimming, bathing, washing up, etc.
I saw this. It’s a lot cheaper than I’ve bought before, only £91, and I loved it. It’s the Casio Baby-G 5338.


----------



## Hurrem1001

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Still the Nomos Tangente. Can you spot it?
> 
> View attachment 4594839
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Hi again, Oliver, I really like your watch, I think I saw a picture of the whole watch on another page. I’ve never heard of Nomos before. What country are they from? I’m guessing they’re an old company that only sells very good quality. Oh, I’m Pennie, btw, really nice to ‘meet’ you!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi Pennie,

thank you! Nomos is a German watch manufacturer founded in 1990. They started by finishing/working with/ adding to movements from ETA SA (Switzerland, Peseux 7001 caliber). The first collection was presented in 1992. In 2005 they came out with their first fully in-house built movement, the Alpha caliber.

You can read all about it here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomos_Glashütte

Their website is: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en

My watch is the classic 35mm Tangente, I bought it in 2004. It has a T1S movement. Approx. one year before they came out with their in-house Alpha caliber.

When I first saw it, I "fell in love" with it. That said, many say there are only 2 types of people. Those that "love" and those that "hate" them. There are a lot of "mean comments" floating around about the Tangente. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Oliver, your watch is quite handsome.
The "mean" comments always have to be put in perspective... It's all about your "joy"
I wear a vintage Patek that belong to my grandfather. He purchased it the day I was born & I treasure
that sentiment & I wear it with great joy....


----------



## Hurrem1001

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi Pennie,
> 
> thank you! Nomos is a German watch manufacturer founded in 1990. They started by finishing/working with/ adding to movements from ETA SA (Switzerland, Peseux 7001 caliber). The first collection was presented in 1992. In 2005 they came out with their first fully in-house built movement, the Alpha caliber.
> 
> You can read all about it here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomos_Glashütte
> 
> Their website is: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en
> 
> My watch is the classic 35mm Tangente, I bought it in 2004. It has a T1S movement. Approx. one year before they came out with their in-house Alpha caliber.
> 
> When I first saw it, I "fell in love" with it. That said, many say there are only 2 types of people. Those that "love" and those that "hate" them. There are a lot of "mean comments" floating around about the Tangente.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Wow! I’ve just looked through the whole catalogue, and they’re all gorgeous watches. Definitely a watch brand I’d like to invest in for my 50th birthday. I think the big ‘50’ deserves something really special. It gives me just over two years to save up for one, so plenty of time, lol!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Love Of My Life said:


> Oliver, your watch is quite handsome.
> The "mean" comments always have to be put in perspective... It's all about your "joy"
> I wear a vintage Patek that belong to my grandfather. He purchased it the day I was born & I treasure
> that sentiment & I wear it with great joy....



That is a lovely story. What a wonderful heirloom.


----------



## rose60610

In my wardrobe of watches, my favorite yellow gold is the Rolex w/ president bracelet, for SS-- Ebel Tortuga, for  leather strap 18K Baume & Mercier, have a number of others -Concord, Hermes, other B&M, others, am branching out, especially looking at A Lange and Sohne; Audemars Piguet, Glashutte, and Franck Muller.  No hurry, whether or not I get one or more, I could croak having had a fortunate life.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Love Of My Life said:


> Oliver, your watch is quite handsome.
> The "mean" comments always have to be put in perspective... It's all about your "joy"
> I wear a vintage Patek that belong to my grandfather. He purchased it the day I was born & I treasure
> that sentiment & I wear it with great joy....



I apologize if my posting was misleading, I didn't/don't receive mean comments on the watch/ wearing the watch. (And if I did, I actually couldn't care less ... ) Like you say, it's about personal joy.  For me, it was my first mechanical watch.

But the watch itself does get them from time to time, last week for example, in a magazine from Germany's leading business/finance newspaper. They were hitting on it, because they tried to make the newer, larger & automatic winding, versions "look" better. (Kind of holiday guide/ watch shopping list ... And nothing says Christmas/Holidays better than some bashing of an item. lol.)

Thank you for sharing the story of your Patek, that's wonderful!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## essiedub

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi Pennie,
> 
> thank you! Nomos is a German watch manufacturer founded in 1990. They started by finishing/working with/ adding to movements from ETA SA (Switzerland, Peseux 7001 caliber). The first collection was presented in 1992. In 2005 they came out with their first fully in-house built movement, the Alpha caliber.
> 
> You can read all about it here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomos_Glashütte
> 
> Their website is: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en
> 
> My watch is the classic 35mm Tangente, I bought it in 2004. It has a T1S movement. Approx. one year before they came out with their in-house Alpha caliber.
> 
> When I first saw it, I "fell in love" with it. That said, many say there are only 2 types of people. Those that "love" and those that "hate" them. There are a lot of "mean comments" floating around about the Tangente.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I am in the former group..love the Nomos Tangente.
To the haters.


----------



## zibeline91

Let it snow, let it snow !
My XMAS mood ...


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Got my Skagen for Christmas! (Yes, it still has the plastic on the face )


----------



## Pevi

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Got my Skagen for Christmas! (Yes, it still has the plastic on the face )
> View attachment 4623866


I want one!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Pevi said:


> I want one!



Macy’s was having a promotion! Even full price, it’s a pretty nice watch for being under $100.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...acelet-watch-30mm?ID=6691624&CategoryID=57444


----------



## pmburk

Rado Captain Cook 37mm automatic reissue.


----------



## Sferics

I'm thinkin and thinking and thinming about a (vintage) Cartier Tank in silver with leather. Do you think silver kills the iconic style?
Is there anybody who can show me some pics on the wrist?


----------



## zazou

Vacheron


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sferics said:


> I'm thinkin and thinking and thinming about a (vintage) Cartier Tank in silver with leather. Do you think silver kills the iconic style?
> Is there anybody who can show me some pics on the wrist?


With the leather straps? I had a vintage one, but sold it. I have a newer model than the vintage piece, but not sure of when it was made. I’ve had it for years! I’ll post pics. You just gave me an idea to switch up my watch.


----------



## meluvs2shop

pmburk said:


> Rado Captain Cook 37mm automatic reissue.


I haven’t seen a Rado in years! Love it!


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> With the leather straps? I had a vintage one, but sold it. I have a newer model than the vintage piece, but not sure of when it was made. I’ve had it for years! I’ll post pics. You just gave me an idea to switch up my watch.


I'd love to see yours


----------



## Fally420

zazou said:


> Vacheron



Love the Overseas!


----------



## mrsblue

Chanel J12


----------



## Canturi lover

Still my favourite


----------



## Hurrem1001

I switch between my two tone diamond accent Citizen Eco-Drive and my Baby-G.


----------



## karylicious

Omega speedmaster with diamonds. I switched my grey leather strap for this bracelet which I prefer for this watch.


----------



## zibeline91

Got this speedmaster 38 this Xmas with an icy blue dial. absolutly love it !!!
wear it everyday.


----------



## TeriyakiGro

zibeline91 said:


> Got this speedmaster 38 this Xmas with an icy blue dial. absolutly love it !!!
> wear it everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651004


Oh wow looks nice. I’m actually debating getting the cappuccino one. What do you think about the thickness? Is this a watch you wear daily?


----------



## zibeline91

TeriyakiGro said:


> Oh wow looks nice. I’m actually debating getting the cappuccino one. What do you think about the thickness? Is this a watch you wear daily?


I wear it everyday and it is very confortable. I don’t find it very thick and not too heavy ( and i got a steel bracelet).
Capuccino is a very Nice color...


----------



## kbell

One of the smallest automatics I could find... 25.3mm - perfect size on my 5.5” wrist.


----------



## Cool Breeze

kbell said:


> One of the smallest automatics I could find... 25.3mm - perfect size on my 5.5” wrist.
> 
> View attachment 4662983


What a great looking watch!


----------



## kbell

Cool Breeze said:


> What a great looking watch!


Thank you! I  it.


----------



## mauijeweler

chessmont said:


> Beautiful watch but WHERE did you get that skull ring?  Love it, and I have a handful of them, always looking for more additions...



Oh my goodness, I only now saw your comment! Thank you for the compliment on the skull ring, I actually made it myself. I do a line of skull jewelry, mostly aimed at women. Trying to slowly set up a website, ugh. I'd be happy to send you photos of some pieces!


----------



## zibeline91

To begin the week...


----------



## Mauvaise

I've been wearing this beauty almost non-stop since I got it in July.  It was an early (very early) birthday present (birthday is next Monday).


----------



## Tonimichelle

zibeline91 said:


> To begin the week...


I absolutely love this! Would you mind sharing the size and your wrist measurement if poss? Omega seem to have discontinued the mid size cases and I think the larger ones would look to big on me but that looks great on you!


----------



## zibeline91

Tonimichelle said:


> I absolutely love this! Would you mind sharing the size and your wrist measurement if poss? Omega seem to have discontinued the mid size cases and I think the larger ones would look to big on me but that looks great on you!


Thank you ! 
this is a speedmaster 38mm. My wrist is 17.  it’s a perfect for me. 
this model ( There is also other dial color) is still avaible in store.


----------



## Tonimichelle

zibeline91 said:


> Thank you !
> this is a speedmaster 38mm. My wrist is 17.  it’s a perfect for me.
> this model ( There is also other dial color) is still avaible in store.


Thank you


----------



## MooMooVT

Just picked up this Omega DeVille Prestige as an early birthday gift from my DH. In love with it so far!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

kbell said:


> One of the smallest automatics I could find... 25.3mm - perfect size on my 5.5” wrist.
> 
> View attachment 4662983



Beautiful watch!  Even better that it’s automatic!


----------



## GracefulShopper

My rose gold Tank Solo.


----------



## zibeline91

Today i wear my Breitling Navitimer 41mm limited édition.


----------



## essiedub

zibeline91 said:


> Today i wear my Breitling Navitimer 41mm limited édition.


You have some awesome pieces zibeline! Love be this Navitimer!


----------



## Amazona

I wear either a Citizen Eco-Drive that has silver, gold and rose gold colors in it or a square steel colored Tommy Hilfiger. Reasonably priced and the Citizen is also great quality. TH not so much, but it looks great!


----------



## couturequeen

Panerai


----------



## bagshopr

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Fally420

couturequeen said:


> Panerai



looks soo great on you!

I'm currently eyeing the Panerai Radiomir, but seeing the Luminor on your wrist... awww


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

Emporio Armani 20th Anniversary watch made by Fossil, got it on sale, a cheapie but a goodie - don't believe in anything expensive if you only need to tell the time and it's going to get knocked around.


----------



## cielopark

My early 10yrs wed anniv gift from my hubby. been wearing it almost everyday since last year. i love it esp its from my ❤️ and it means a lot.


----------



## hammerofdawn

Current collection


----------



## Tonimichelle

New to me Omega Speedmaster reduced MOP dial.  So happy to have found this as although it’s nearly 20 years old it has a case size of 35.5mm so actually fits my 14.5cm wrist!  I’m thinking of changing the strap though as not so keen on the patent leather although this does have a nice Omega deployment clasp. Maybe calf leather or a nato strap? If anyone has any other suggestions or thoughts though please do let me know


----------



## Deleted 698298

couturequeen said:


> Panerai



which Panerai is it, also 42mm or 44mm please? Looks great on your wrist despite being a larger watch. I think I want it now


----------



## sparklebunny

After years of being watch-less, these days I own and love my gold-toned Apple Watch.


----------



## essiedub

Tonimichelle said:


> New to me Omega Speedmaster reduced MOP dial.  So happy to have found this as although it’s nearly 20 years old it has a case size of 35.5mm so actually fits my 14.5cm wrist!  I’m thinking of changing the strap though as not so keen on the patent leather although this does have a nice Omega deployment clasp. Maybe calf leather or a nato strap? If anyone has any other suggestions or thoughts though please do let me know
> View attachment 4726722


Love the speedy! I’m not familiar with the MOP dial. Please show more photos, I think this will be great on a nato band and or a nappa learher band with some color. Here are some wrist shots  from someone else’s earlier posts


----------



## Tonimichelle

essiedub said:


> Love the speedy! I’m not familiar with the MOP dial. Please show more photos, I think this will be great on a nato band and or a nappa learher band with some color. Here are some wrist shots  from someone else’s earlier posts
> Thank you! It’s kind of hard to photograph as looks different from every angle. It’s sometimes more grey, sometimes more blue. The lug width is 18mm so there’s limited availability colour wise for NATO straps from Omega and it’s not as versatile as the Speedy pro for straps perhaps, but I think maybe a nappa leather strap or a soft grey nato would look ok. I like the Omega deployment clasp, just not the patent strap!
> View attachment 4728410
> View attachment 4728411


----------



## Lilybarb

The only watches I own worth posting - I am soo hard on watch faces - scratches, scrapes, etc. I love Bulova as my uncle was a watchmaker for them waay waay back in the day.


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## Tonimichelle

DH has a new watch too now, Omega Seamaster 300m chrono, it’s gorgeous but OMG it’s heavy!


----------



## hammerofdawn

What do you guys think of this speedmaster? https://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/w...anda-speedmaster-3510-50-reduced-5167671.html


----------



## Tonimichelle

hammerofdawn said:


> What do you guys think of this speedmaster? https://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/w...anda-speedmaster-3510-50-reduced-5167671.html


The reverse panda is my favourite one! Also I believe the movement in that is easier to get serviced in most places unlike the piggy back chrono module in mine (or the 3510.50 he’s looking for). But I don’t know very much at all about watches, just love that design. I so wish I had bigger wrists! When lockdown finishes I’m definitely going to try to find one of the larger ones to try on though as depending on the lug to lug measurement it may not look too massive on me I guess. That’s a beautiful watch!


----------



## hammerofdawn

The case size is about 38 mm, and the seller is local asking for 1100.


----------



## hammerofdawn

The omega speed master fois (first omega in space) is my favorite speedmaster. It's at 39.7mm







You might also like the heuer reissues. They are around 36-39mm


----------



## Tonimichelle

hammerofdawn said:


> The case size is about 38 mm, and the seller is local asking for 1100.[/QUOTE
> I think that’s probably good! But not sure where you are so which currency?


----------



## Tonimichelle

hammerofdawn said:


> The omega speed master fois (first omega in space) is my favorite speedmaster. It's at 39.7mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might also like the heuer reissues. They are around 36-39mm


I love the moon watch and thank you for clearing up what fois stands for (I keep seeing that on watch forums), would be way too big for my 14.5cm wrists though. The Heuer reissues look cool! I do prefer the slightly thicker Omega bezel though.


----------



## hammerofdawn

It's in us dollars $1100 so a good deal.


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## Tonimichelle

Omega SMP 2561.80 mid size Golden Eye era Bond   (Needed something robust and waterproof for work!) I need to get the bracelet adjusted as soon as the shops are open again though!


----------



## nvie

Tonimichelle said:


> Omega SMP 2561.80 mid size Golden Eye era Bond   (Needed something robust and waterproof for work!) I need to get the bracelet adjusted as soon as the shops are open again though!
> View attachment 4743812


Love this classic Omega


----------



## Tonimichelle

nvie said:


> Love this classic Omega


Aww thank you!


----------



## QKay

Tonimichelle said:


> Omega SMP 2561.80 mid size Golden Eye era Bond   (Needed something robust and waterproof for work!) I need to get the bracelet adjusted as soon as the shops are open again though!
> View attachment 4743812


Fabulous!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Breguet reina di Napoli, hermes and Rolex Daytona. Will post some other pics later of my other Rolex...


----------



## so_sofya1985

My other rolly


----------



## Vlad

Today my trusty Tudor Pelagos on a NATO strap. My daily driver beater watch!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Vlad said:


> Today my trusty Tudor Pelagos on a NATO strap. My daily driver beater watch!


Very handsome and a two-liner, no less!


----------



## kiwishopper

Omega constellation collection. My first luxe watch as a wedding gift from my dad


----------



## beastofthefields

Today I’m wearing my DH’s Omega Speedmaster 2001 Schumacher edition ♥️


----------



## Samantha S

The JLC Reverso is my everyday watch. I've bought it for 7 years now and I am still admiring this watch.


----------



## kiwishopper

Cartier Bleu Ballon RG/SS watch


----------



## hammerofdawn

Tudor BB58 Blue


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Chanel Mademoiselle J12!


----------



## couturequeen

Consumer2much said:


> which Panerai is it, also 42mm or 44mm please? Looks great on your wrist despite being a larger watch. I think I want it now


38 Due - finally a model in my size!

Changed out the strap.


----------



## Deleted 698298

couturequeen said:


> 38 Due - finally a model in my size!
> 
> Changed out the strap.
> 
> View attachment 4859473


Next on my list!


----------



## so_sofya1985

couturequeen said:


> 38 Due - finally a model in my size!
> 
> Changed out the strap.
> 
> View attachment 4859473


The strap looks very good!


----------



## N_Tonks

Rolex Submariner date. Love, love, love this watch. Hubby wouldn’t let me borrow his so I got my own.


----------



## yubonita

efleon said:


> View attachment 4516022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Omega Ladymatic!
> I have a couple Rolexes (including an 18k yellow gold diamond Presidential) but this one has my heart and I wear it every day!!!


This watch is gorgeous!! Do you think it can be used for daily wear? Like going for a run, bike ride and grocery shopping without giving it a second thought?
I tried it on and loved it! Although it felt heavy on my wrist and was wondering if it would bother me when typing on the keyboard.


----------



## hammerofdawn

Upgraded my tank to one without a scratch. Really love the classic design and proportions of the roman numerals.


----------



## yubonita

elifantz said:


> Here's mine! Beautiful Omega Seamaster.


Beautiful watch! How has it been holding up?


----------



## Tempo

We went to Switzerland for a few days to celebrate our anniversary. We stroll through the city and all of a sudden I saw her. So long on my wish list and now in front of me in the shop window. An Audemas Piguet Royal Oak Chrono in YG! I had to try it, my husband winced a bit when he heard the price but he had nothing to oppose my ultimate argument. Later that evening, after dinner, I found out why he winced. Hubby had already got me another present. This cute diamond ring from Sabbadini in Milano. Poor man, he's spent twice as much as planned. For a moment I almost felt sorry for him, but I know that's why he loves me too. I'm always good for a surprise. 
So, now I just have to get used to the weight of this thing. It is so heavy, I guess that saves me a couple of sessions in the gym.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> We went to Switzerland for a few days to celebrate our anniversary. We stroll through the city and all of a sudden I saw her. So long on my wish list and now in front of me in the shop window. An Audemas Piguet Royal Oak Chrono in YG! I had to try it, my husband winced a bit when he heard the price but he had nothing to oppose my ultimate argument. Later that evening, after dinner, I found out why he winced. Hubby had already got me another present. This cute diamond ring from Sabbadini in Milano. Poor man, he's spent twice as much as planned. For a moment I almost felt sorry for him, but I know that's why he loves me too. I'm always good for a surprise.
> So, now I just have to get used to the weight of this thing. It is so heavy, I guess that saves me a couple of sessions in the gym.
> View attachment 4888814


Congratulations on your anniversary.   Both the watch and the ring are gorgeous!  Great additions to your already amazing and beautiful jewelry wardrobe. is the ring designed to stretch a bit?  Your husband has great taste in women and jewelry.


----------



## Tempo

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary.   Both the watch and the ring are gorgeous!  Great additions to your already amazing and beautiful jewelry wardrobe. is the ring designed to stretch a bit?  Your husband has great taste in women and jewelry.


Thank you so much! The ring is actually flexible. It is woven almost like a net, with lots of small links that interlock. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> Thank you so much! The ring is actually flexible. It is woven almost like a net, with lots of small links that interlock. Very comfortable to wear.


Thanks for your response.  I thought your ring was designed to be flexible.  Italian jewelers put so much thought into their designs.  They truly make beautiful pieces.  Enjoy both of your new goodies!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I also have Tag and Michele watches but haven’t been wearing anything else since I got my Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and gold - small version


----------



## early bird

Tempo said:


> We went to Switzerland for a few days to celebrate our anniversary. We stroll through the city and all of a sudden I saw her. So long on my wish list and now in front of me in the shop window. An Audemas Piguet Royal Oak Chrono in YG! I had to try it, my husband winced a bit when he heard the price but he had nothing to oppose my ultimate argument. Later that evening, after dinner, I found out why he winced. Hubby had already got me another present. This cute diamond ring from Sabbadini in Milano. Poor man, he's spent twice as much as planned. For a moment I almost felt sorry for him, but I know that's why he loves me too. I'm always good for a surprise.
> So, now I just have to get used to the weight of this thing. It is so heavy, I guess that saves me a couple of sessions in the gym.
> View attachment 4888814


Could I borrow your husband please?


----------



## cvalier26

Much more modest  but what do you think of this watch ? Rg, most of my jewelry is rg or silver/wg


----------



## Tempo

early bird said:


> Could I borrow your husband please?


Be careful what you wish for! No man ticks all boxes (lol)!


----------



## luvpurses84

floatinglili said:


> I just love love love my rado automatic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114231


I’ve loved Rado for forever it seems!!! Obviously I want a Rolex but it’s too much right now. It’s nice to see someone that loves their Rado. I want the black and rosegold one. In love!!!


----------



## buckeyetexan

Apple watch


----------



## foxgal

So happy with my Longines Conquest Classic automatic


----------



## Deleted 698298

JLC Reverso


----------



## QKay

foxgal said:


> So happy with my Longines Conquest Classic automatic
> 
> View attachment 4934362


N I C E !


----------



## pmburk

Today, Baume & Mercier Hampton.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Omega Aqua Terra today. I got this 10 years ago and I hardly wear it these days. But since today is about saying good riddance to 2020, I’m bringing this out hehe


----------



## MsRuckus

I would not wear this stack out of the house, but as an avid watch girl, I was inspired by a post on ig by dimepiece, the best new women's watch account.  A Jacquie Aiche customized OP and my mom's 36 DJ from the 80's. My daily driver for the past ten years has been a 40mm Milgauss but that is getting serviced as is my best therealreal purchase yet, a 37 mm AP RO offshore chrono in carbon.  cannot wait for that one


----------



## so_sofya1985

MsRuckus said:


> I would not wear this stack out of the house, but as an avid watch girl, I was inspired by a post on ig by dimepiece, the best new women's watch account.  A Jacquie Aiche customized OP and my mom's 36 DJ from the 80's. My daily driver for the past ten years has been a 40mm Milgauss but that is getting serviced as is my best therealreal purchase yet, a 37 mm AP RO offshore chrono in carbon.  cannot wait for that one
> 
> View attachment 5026227


I loooooove the customisation you have but I’d never dare to do it to my new Rolexes! A great idea to do it on vintage watches though!!!! Loving the VCA ring too! 
do you have any other customise pieces ?!!!


----------



## LCW884

Samantha S said:


> The JLC Reverso is my everyday watch. I've bought it for 7 years now and I am still admiring this watch.
> 
> View attachment 4772654


What size reverso is this? I’ve been eyeing this watch for years!


----------



## LCW884

My Omega Mini constellation, and my small two toned Cartier Tank Francais.
I wore the Omega daily for over 10 years, and then switched to the Tank after I purchased it in 2018. They’re both great watches!


----------



## Lara Abi

Rolex is my bff


----------



## HauteMama

Since I bought my TAG Heuer, I haven't been wearing anything else. Carrera Grande Date, 41 mm automatic:


----------



## pmburk

New gift today from husband - Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Rolex Datejust and Cartier Tank


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

LoveMyHalo said:


> Rolex Datejust and Cartier Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061946


Lovely. What size is your Rolex? Which one do you prefer to wear? Do you find that you gravitate towards one for certain days or for occasion wear?


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Minimalist_Chic said:


> Lovely. What size is your Rolex? Which one do you prefer to wear? Do you find that you gravitate towards one for certain days or for occasion wear?


It’s a size 36. I’ve had it since 2018 and I bought the Tank just this January. If I can pick just one I’d pick the Rolex though I have been using the Cartier more lately. This is because it’s quartz and I don’t go out regularly due to the pandemic and the Rolex requires more effort to wind the time if you know what I mean. Now that I have both I’d probably stick to the Cartier during summer months, but both are classics and I believe can be worn anytime anywhere.


----------



## roshe

I use my Apple Watch often and don't wear my Rolex anymore.


----------



## mewt

^same, but then I take it out on weekends and am delighted by its beauty all over again!


----------



## lehu07

My new watch...love love love the design. I think the little stars are super cute!
My everyday watch is a Rolex OP 31 so I got this Chopard for fancier outings


----------



## J.A.N.

lehu07 said:


> My new watch...love love love the design. I think the little stars are super cute!
> My everyday watch is a Rolex OP 31 so I got this Chopard for fancier outings
> View attachment 5072088
> 
> View attachment 5072089


I have to say this is ab gorgeous


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Either a Rolex, Apple Watch, or a hot pink MK. Thinking of buying another Rolex, maybe fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet for a clean classic look.


----------



## LALADY24

Michelle two-toned with a diamond face! Classic and a nice watch until you can upgrade!


----------



## lvlover2000

On the weekends I wear my Rolex Datejust.


----------



## oranGetRee

Here’s mine today
JLC reverso with H earrings and.... home clothes!


----------



## paruparo

Alternate between these 2. Vintage AP i bought many moons ago, and this Lady datejust i got for myself as a 40th bday gift.


----------



## True*Fidelity

My son modeling my Louis Vuitton Tambour Slim White 38 (with LV Escale strap, red)


----------



## lehu07

True*Fidelity said:


> My son modeling my Louis Vuitton Tambour Slim White 38 (with LV Escale strap, red)



Like your watch  
I love Louis Vuitton Tambour watches cos it's so easy and fun to change the straps anytime!


----------



## True*Fidelity

lehu07 said:


> Like your watch
> I love Louis Vuitton Tambour watches cos it's so easy and fun to change the straps anytime!
> View attachment 5108214
> 
> View attachment 5108215
> 
> View attachment 5108216


Beautiful LV watch, and LV straps!


----------



## sparklywacky

I noticed that a lot of companies are producing rose gold watches...

Is anyone loving this trend? I’m have yet to be bitten by the rose gold bug.


----------



## baghagg

lvlover2000 said:


> On the weekends I wear my Rolex Datejust.


So beautiful.  May I ask which size is your watch?  Is it rose gold/ss?  Also is it hard to read the time on a dark grey face?  I went shopping today, tried a few on, this one is on my wishlist in 31mm but they did not have it in stock.


----------



## baghagg

paruparo said:


> Alternate between these 2. Vintage AP i bought many moons ago, and this Lady datejust i got for myself as a 40th bday gift.
> View attachment 5103346


Love these!  Is it hard to read the time on the dark dials?


----------



## LV Rawks

Apple Watch


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Usually I wear my gold stainless steel Apple Watch. I just recently bought a less fancy ss/18kt gold Rolex to be my everyday watch. It is my half of a his/hers gift for our anniversary.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

baghagg said:


> Love these!  Is it hard to read the time on the dark dials?


This is definitely subjective. I’m nearsighted and I find the darker dials more difficult to read.


----------



## baghagg

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> This is definitely subjective. I’m nearsighted and I find the darker dials more difficult to read.


What configuration did you end up purchasing and did you get it yet or is it on order?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

baghagg said:


> What configuration did you end up purchasing and did you get it yet or is it on order?


It is on my wrist! I’m impatient and I couldn’t wait after hearing from several stores it could be 6+ months. I was told people from January are still waiting! The configuration I decided on is 31mm ss with the white gold fluted bezel silver face and the baton markers and I am thrilled! It is clean and classic. The only downside is it is instantly recognizable as Rolex. When I go places, random people have constantly said things like I like your Rolex. My diamond dial Rolex has the oyster bracelet and no one paid it any mind except maybe in a jewelers.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

baghagg said:


> What configuration did you end up purchasing and did you get it yet or is it on order?


This is the configuration I created at Rolex.com.


----------



## baghagg

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> This is the configuration I created at Rolex.com.
> View attachment 5127541


Beautiful!  Did I read that you purchased two?  If yes,  do you have them both?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

baghagg said:


> Beautiful!  Did I read that you purchased two?  If yes,  do you have them both?


I did purchase two. One for me, and one for my hubby for our anniversary. His is pretty much the same but with Roman numerals.


----------



## lvlover2000

baghagg said:


> So beautiful.  May I ask which size is your watch?  Is it rose gold/ss?  Also is it hard to read the time on a dark grey face?  I went shopping today, tried a few on, this one is on my wishlist in 31mm but they did not have it in stock.


Thank you!  It’s a 31mm, Stainless Steel with white gold.  I don’t find it hard to read the time, because the face is not too dark.


----------



## paruparo

baghagg said:


> Love these!  Is it hard to read the time on the dark dials?


It may be because I am used to darker dials as it is my preference, but I've never had any issues reading reading time on them.  But I also prefer dark mode on my phone, kindle, tablet, etc. So my opinion on dark dials may be a little skewed lol!


----------



## 1perbrand

My new toy...


----------



## 880

@NLVOEWITHLV, happy anniversary! What a fantastic gift! 

May I post DHs latest watches: Hermes H08 titanium and an ALange SS odysseus ( the latter was a waitlisted item that finally came in). the last pic is not a watch I own (I tried it on in the boutique: ALange Type 1 starry night; WG). I don’t think it’s clear from the picture but it has flecks like stars


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> @NLVOEWITHLV, happy anniversary! What a fantastic gift!
> 
> May I post DHs latest watches: Hermes H08 titanium and an ALange SS odysseus ( the latter was a waitlisted item that finally came in). the last pic is not a watch I own (I tried it on in the boutique: ALange Type 1 starry night; WG). I don’t think it’s clear from the picture but it has flecks like stars
> View attachment 5135445
> View attachment 5135446
> View attachment 5135447


Congratulations to your husband on his new watches.  They are very handsome treasures.  I wish him well to wear them.
The blue dial with the gold flecks is gorgeous and looks great on you!  It’s a magnificent timepiece.  I just read on Hodinkee, ALange has two new limited editions with blue dials.  They are beautiful, too.  This forum is great to see such wonderful watches.


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations to your husband on his new watches.  They are very handsome treasures.  I wish him well to wear them.
> The blue dial with the gold flecks is gorgeous and looks great on you!  It’s a magnificent timepiece.  I just read on Hodinkee, ALange has two new limited editions with blue dials.  They are beautiful, too.  This forum is great to see such wonderful watches.


Thanks! ALange just came out (today) with a rose or pink gold with starry night. The starry night is the copper particles  peeking out of the dark blue gold flux sky. Limited edition of 50 pieces and I think allocation in the US is even more limited.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

880 said:


> @NLVOEWITHLV, happy anniversary! What a fantastic gift!
> 
> May I post DHs latest watches: Hermes H08 titanium and an ALange SS odysseus ( the latter was a waitlisted item that finally came in). the last pic is not a watch I own (I tried it on in the boutique: ALange Type 1 starry night; WG). I don’t think it’s clear from the picture but it has flecks like stars
> View attachment 5135445
> View attachment 5135446
> View attachment 5135447


Thanks! I won’t be giving my DH his watch until our actual anniversary night. I have a wonderful day planned for us and a beautiful meal and dessert inside our suite. I cannot wait, he loves surprises, I do not!

Congrats on the new watches for your DH, I hope he loves them!!! I really love the starry night, the sky chronograph is a really nice touch!


----------



## 880

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks! I won’t be giving my DH his watch until our actual anniversary night. I have a wonderful day planned for us and a beautiful meal and dessert inside our suite. I cannot wait, he loves surprises, I do not!
> 
> Congrats on the new watches for your DH, I hope he loves them!!! I really love the starry night, the sky chronograph is a really nice touch!


Thank you so much! Your anniversay night sounds like it will be extra special! Pls keep us updated and we would love to see pics of your outfit and hear all about it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

880 said:


> Thank you so much! Your anniversay night sounds like it will be extra special! Pls keep us updated and we would love to see pics of your outfit and hear all about it!


I can!!! I can’t wait!!! I’ll have to remind myself to pick up a camera. A limo is picking us up from the airport, and our suite has floor to ceiling windows in the bedroom and living room! I’m ready for a getaway!


----------



## 880

DHs Alange SS Odysseus (he also has a wg rubber strap Odysseus, but that one is currently in service)


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> DHs Alange SS Odysseus (he also has a wg rubber strap Odysseus, but that one is currently in service)
> View attachment 5155412


Can’t see anything beyond your fabulous cuff.  Each time I see it I’m like this is perfection


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Can’t see anything beyond your fabulous cuff.  Each time I see it I’m like this is perfection


Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## hers4eva

*Stunning wrists and picture *   




880 said:


> DHs Alange SS Odysseus (he also has a wg rubber strap Odysseus, but that one is currently in service)
> View attachment 5155412


----------



## hammerofdawn

My main watches currently:


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

This pic was taken on 07/29 at my anniversary dinner with my wonderful husband.


----------



## MooMooVT

Picked up this Franck Muller Color Dreams 5850 today! Been eyeing it for a long time now. My DH bought this for me to celebrate HIS pay raise.   He's a keeper


----------



## zibeline91

I am in a Chanel mood this week…


----------



## Cool Breeze

MooMooVT said:


> Picked up this Franck Muller Color Dreams 5850 today! Been eyeing it for a long time now. My DH bought this for me to celebrate HIS pay raise.   He's a keeper
> View attachment 5185915
> View attachment 5185916


Congratulations to you and your husband!


----------



## cecchetti

I’ve literally sold thousands of pounds worth of watches at a loss because I’ve been allergic-once I even had to call an ambulance at midnight!

now, although I can’t wear white gold rings, having been allergic to an expensive black diamond sterling silver 925 watch, I had a go with a white gold watch.

I changed the strap for navy crocodile but this is the first watch I can wear without anaphylaxis !


----------



## SmokieDragon

cecchetti said:


> I’ve literally sold thousands of pounds worth of watches at a loss because I’ve been allergic-once I even had to call an ambulance at midnight!
> 
> now, although I can’t wear white gold rings, having been allergic to an expensive black diamond sterling silver 925 watch, I had a go with a white gold watch.
> 
> I changed the strap for navy crocodile but this is the first watch I can wear without anaphylaxis !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218307



So scary!! Wear your new watch in good health and hope the allergies can be overcome


----------



## cecchetti

SmokieDragon said:


> So scary!! Wear your new watch in good health and hope the allergies can be overcome


Thank you!
I did used to own a platinum watch which I wish I still had-all my other jewellery is platinum, now finding a modern platinum watch is impossible-I just hope I can keep wearing this one


----------



## AnnieVan

My Longines Dolce Vita


----------



## AnnieVan

foxgal said:


> So happy with my Longines Conquest Classic automatic
> 
> View attachment 4934362


I have something very similar. Longines Flagship


----------



## Cosmopolitan

AnnieVan said:


> View attachment 5225282
> 
> My Longines Dolce Vita



Nice watch! Longines is a great brand.


----------



## northernpurse

Citizen eco drives are my go to - easy peasy.


----------



## foxgal

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice watch! Longines is a great brand.



ITA @Cosmopolitan and those are two gorgeous Longines @AnnieVan


----------



## etudes

Seiko Presage Honeycomb limited edition.


----------



## iamraccoon

MooMooVT said:


> Picked up this Franck Muller Color Dreams 5850 today! Been eyeing it for a long time now. My DH bought this for me to celebrate HIS pay raise.   He's a keeper
> View attachment 5185915
> View attachment 5185916


Omg. This is beautiful. I want !!! I have always loved the color dreams line


----------



## MooMooVT

iamraccoon said:


> Omg. This is beautiful. I want !!! I have always loved the color dreams line


Thank you! I'm loving it. It's just so different. I'll post more pics when my red and black straps come in. I think it will really change up the look.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

northernpurse said:


> Citizen eco drives are my go to - easy peasy.


100%. I own 4, the only brand I wear for years now.


----------



## mewt

etudes said:


> Seiko Presage Honeycomb limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 5238505



I'm a huge fan of Seiko's nicer lines! They're just so functional with an amazing history of innovation. More than my Rolex or Apple watch, I reach for my little "Grand" Seiko. It just goes with everything and has such a cool lustre. It makes me feel really confident (because it's such high quality) yet lowkey (because who's gonna care about a Seiko except watch fiends).


----------



## foxgal

hammerofdawn said:


> My main watches currently:



That Grand Seiko


----------



## foxgal

AnnieVan said:


> View attachment 5225282
> 
> My Longines Dolce Vita



Gorgeous! Longines is so underrated and the Dolce Vita is so elegant. The guilloche dial is so interesting, better than a Cartier tank imho.


----------



## foxgal

etudes said:


> Seiko Presage Honeycomb limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 5238505



Beautiful - the Seiko Presage automatics have such stunning unique faces, and are killer values. I love their cocktail time line.


----------



## foxgal

mewt said:


> I'm a huge fan of Seiko's nicer lines! They're just so functional with an amazing history of innovation. More than my Rolex or Apple watch, I reach for my little "Grand" Seiko. It just goes with everything and has such a cool lustre. It makes me feel really confident (because it's such high quality) yet lowkey (because who's gonna care about a Seiko except watch fiends).
> 
> View attachment 5241196



ITA…tPRers usually don’t recognize Seiko as a great brand but it gets huge respect on Watchuseek. Your Grand is beautiful and looks great with the RG VCA


----------



## 880

mewt said:


> I'm a huge fan of Seiko's nicer lines! They're just so functional with an amazing history of innovation. More than my Rolex or Apple watch, I reach for my little "Grand" Seiko. It just goes with everything and has such a cool lustre. It makes me feel really confident (because it's such high quality) yet lowkey (because who's gonna care about a Seiko except watch fiends).
> 
> View attachment 5241196


Love grand seiko and credor lines ! It looks amazing on your wrist!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Love grand seiko and credor lines ! It looks amazing on your wrist!


So true… the Credor Eichi II is simply perfection!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> So true… the Credor Eichi II is simply perfection!


There was a grand seiko event at the Time Warner center Jazz at Lincoln Center last weekend. I will ask DH if he took pics. One room was filled with tiered rows of different watches.


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> There was a grand seiko event at the Time Warner center Jazz at Lincoln Center last weekend. I will ask DH if he took pics. One room was filled with tiered rows of different watches.


Sounds like it would have been lovely to visit!


----------



## essiedub

Montblanc Boheme Moongarden


----------



## Cool Breeze

essiedub said:


> Montblanc Boheme Moongarden
> View attachment 5270875


Gorgeous!! Montblanc makes really nice time pieces. Yours is stunning!


----------



## J.A.N.

essiedub said:


> Montblanc Boheme Moongarden
> View attachment 5270875


Stunning watch and your ring is also very striking, Tanzanite or Amethyst?


----------



## essiedub

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!! Montblanc makes really nice time pieces. Yours is stunning!


Thank you! I had to have it because it has the unusual ancient harvest moons as the month markers..for example, January is Ice, February is Snow etc.  It is difficult to keep track honestly, as you can see it’s December, but I have it on January’s moon “ice” cuz when I set it, I didn’t have my index handy. I also don’t have the moonphase set properly. Sigh.. All these complications turn out to be a lot work!


----------



## essiedub

J.A.N. said:


> Stunning watch and your ring is also very striking, Tanzanite or Amethyst?



How sweet of you to say! Thank you. The ring is tanzanite.


----------



## Passerine123

essiedub said:


> Montblanc Boheme Moongarden
> View attachment 5270875


Very nice! Reminds me a little of the JLC Reverso moon watch. Can you get this Montblanc watch with a metal band?


----------



## essiedub

Passerine123 said:


> Very nice! Reminds me a little of the JLC Reverso moon watch. Can you get this Montblanc watch with a metal band?


There were several versions of this..one, I think was shown with a metal band. It does have a quick release band, so you can change out easily. I have an aftermarket Milanese band that I use.  There was a write up in Hodinkee on this, which turned me on to the watch. 








						Hands-On: The Montblanc Bohème Moongarden
					

I have never seen a watch like this before. Sure, it looks like a watch I have seen before, but when you take a closer look you realize that this isn't your average calendar watch. This particular watch is called the Moongarden and it is a new addition to the Bohème, Montblanc's collection for...




					www.hodinkee.com


----------



## purselovah91

mewt said:


> I'm a huge fan of Seiko's nicer lines! They're just so functional with an amazing history of innovation. More than my Rolex or Apple watch, I reach for my little "Grand" Seiko. It just goes with everything and has such a cool lustre. It makes me feel really confident (because it's such high quality) yet lowkey (because who's gonna care about a Seiko except watch fiends).
> 
> View attachment 5241196


Love the bracelet!!! Is this the sweet or magic size, do you mind me asking? Gorgeous


----------



## poshyetthrifty

I recently found this very pretty, very vintage Lucian Piccard gold watch in a grab bag of ho-hum timepieces at an estate sale (along with a very cool 1930’s Bulova ambassador that’s off to be serviced)


----------



## essiedub

poshyetthrifty said:


> I recently found this very pretty, very vintage Lucian Piccard gold watch in a grab bag of ho-hum timepieces at an estate sale (along with a very cool 1930’s Bulova ambassador that’s off to be serviced)


Wow is that a lapis lazuli dial?


----------



## poshyetthrifty

essiedub said:


> Wow is that a lapis lazuli dial?


I don’t think so, I haven’t gotten this appraised yet (just found it today). I love it though!


----------



## poshyetthrifty

This is probably my favorite watch right now. Very easy to wear, goes with everything. Not a target for thieves or haters, just a low-profile Swiss timepiece


----------



## classychictipz

Lately, I've been reaching for this Tag watch. I love pink, so I adore this watch!


----------



## meluvs2shop

essiedub said:


> Montblanc Boheme Moongarden
> View attachment 5270875


Omg I have an old MontBlanc watch that I absolutely adore! I use to collect watches and this was my all time favorite watch I owned. I never met anyone else that had one. Enjoy this beauty. ♥️


----------



## kt92

I just got this for Christmas and I’m loving it!!  (I love large watches and I’ve been waiting for this one forever !)


----------



## essiedub

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg I have an old MontBlanc watch that I absolutely adore! I use to collect watches and this was my all time favorite watch I owned. I never met anyone else that had one. Enjoy this beauty. ♥


Really? Squeal! Do post yours also


----------



## Nuggetz

My gift from me to me for turning 30 ☺️


----------



## Cool Breeze

Nuggetz said:


> My gift from me to me for turning 30 ☺


It’s a beautiful watch!  I couldn’t tell what brand it is, do you mind sharing?


----------



## Farkvam

Birks...it's small enough that some people think it's a bracelet.  I love it.


----------



## Nuggetz

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s a beautiful watch!  I couldn’t tell what brand it is, do you mind sharing?


 Thank you dear ! FP journe patented and unique quartz mechanism , battery lasts for 10 years ! Love it for that


----------



## Cool Breeze

Nuggetz said:


> Thank you dear ! FP journe patented and unique quartz mechanism , battery lasts for 10 years ! Love it for that


I thought it was a FP Journe but my eyes are really aging!  It’s a gorgeous watch.  Thank you so much for posting it.  You never see many Journe watches in the wild let alone the women’s pieces.  I’m so happy to know about this elegant and beautiful design.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Nuggetz

Thank you dear for appreciating here is a close up for you ☺️ Yes indeed they are few I feel so blessed to have found this piece ! Although in my part of the world it’s staring to picking up in popularity !


----------



## Cool Breeze

Nuggetz said:


> Thank you dear for appreciating here is a close up for you ☺ Yes indeed they are few I feel so blessed to have found this piece ! Although in my part of the world it’s staring to picking up in popularity !


Thank you!  Such a beautifully crafted timepiece!  What a pleasure!


----------



## nexiv

mewt said:


> I'm a huge fan of Seiko's nicer lines! They're just so functional with an amazing history of innovation. More than my Rolex or Apple watch, I reach for my little "Grand" Seiko. It just goes with everything and has such a cool lustre. It makes me feel really confident (because it's such high quality) yet lowkey (because who's gonna care about a Seiko except watch fiends).
> 
> View attachment 5241196



Love seeing Seiko in the thread 

My dad informed me last week that he owns a 1974 Seiko Pogue that he hasn’t worn in years. So exciting. Hoping one day I will get to enjoy the history surrounding it and then pass it onto my boys.


----------



## essiedub

Watch of the day
Bulgari Ergon 35 chrono with pink MOP


----------



## sassification

My most worn watch! 

Chanel J12 black ceramic 38mm with diamond markers, automatic


----------



## sassification

J12 33MM phantom white


----------



## J.A.N.

Raymond Weil Maestro Moonphase a nice change from wearing a Rolex all the time.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Breitling Colt (Vintage?! If late 90s counts!) I like it anyway as 38mm so fits my small wrist


----------



## Louish

Right now I alternate between 2 watches:
1) Hublot classic fusion in black
2) brand new TT Rolex datejust


----------



## J.A.N.

Today it's my Rolex


----------



## Volvomom

essiedub said:


> Montblanc Boheme Moongarden
> View attachment 5270875


Love your watch!!!!!   but your rings really caught my eye... gorgeous.   Is that your wedding set, I assume yes.  What is the stone???


----------



## essiedub

Volvomom said:


> Love your watch!!!!!   but your rings really caught my eye... gorgeous.   Is that your wedding set, I assume yes.  What is the stone???


Thank you! You are sweet..the stone is tanzanite


----------



## hammerofdawn

Tonimichelle said:


> Breitling Colt (Vintage?! If late 90s counts!) I like it anyway as 38mm so fits my small wrist
> View attachment 5343401



Great choice!


----------



## Tonimichelle

hammerofdawn said:


> Great choice!


Thank you


----------



## Pandamama

Any other Omega Speedmaster fans on here? I have small wrists but don’t like the look of delicate watches, and 42mm  works surprisingly well I think.


----------



## BagandBaubles

The Cartier Tank Française small model is my everyday watch. I love its simplicity.


----------



## BagandBaubles

Just got this back from Movado today. It’s a 1992 Movado Luna with 18K gold hardware that needed its mechanical insides overhauled. I bought this for my husband as a Christmas present after a year of dating. Since he now mostly wears his Garmin Fēnix 7 and mens watch styles have changed so much, it now functions as a womens watch, namely it functions as this woman’s watch now.  Looks pretty good for a 30 year old timepiece.


----------



## Passerine123

I am shopping for a new everyday watch (budget: roughly 3500 - 5000) and looked at ebel watches, which I love, but the style I wanted isn't available in the size I wanted (36mm) Then this new Baume & Mercier Riviera caught my eye. I like the diamonds and the satin finish. True, it's a quartz movement but I'm not fussed by that at this price point. Also, it does look a little like a Royal Oak imitation, but not enough to bother me. Thoughts? https://www.baume-et-mercier.com/ch/fr/collections/riviera-femme/montre-riviera-10662-date.html




I need to try it on, but it seems like a nice casual watch that I can wear to work as well. And the price is at the lower end of my budget.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Passerine123 said:


> Then this new Baume & Mercier Riviera caught my eye.



I vote yes. I’ve owned several Baume & Mercier watches and I purchased the below Riviera when they introduced the latest versions last year. Very happy with it. As you may know, Baume & Mercier is an old-school Swiss watchmaker founded in 1830 but relatively under the radar, which appeals to me (I am not a Rolex person). The Riviera is an archival heritage design for them first created in 1973, around the same time as the AP Royal Oak, so I can say with a straight face that they are contemporaries, not a dupe.

Incidentally, when I had my Riviera resized at a local high-end jeweler that sells Rolex, Patek, etc, the expert watchmaker there did a close inspection of my Baume & Mercier and he was very impressed, which certainly put a smile on my face. 

Here are three instagram pics of the model I own (steel with silver dial):


----------



## MsRuckus

I love watches almost as much as I love bags, and that is A LOT!  I have many but ever since I scored this super rare AP RO on the real real last year, I barely touch my others. This 37mm RO actually features AP's in house chrono and a carbon fiber case with that big bling  , it is just so much fun!


----------



## HauteMama

While I cannot compare to the gorgeous AP above, I did recently buy a new watch. While I prefer automatics, this is unapologetically a fashion watch. It is light (in comparison to automatics) and has a quartz movement, but it is fun.


----------



## 880

I have not purchased this, but I’m thinking about it. DH ordered a grand Lange 1, but I forgot to take a pic of his


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> I have not purchased this, but I’m thinking about it. DH ordered a grand Lange 1, but I forgot to take a pic of his
> View attachment 5370415


Engine turned dial 

This rose gold Altiplano with meteorite dial is doing it for me… my only hesitation is the date wheel that isn’t colour matched… no idea why they wouldn’t have chosen grey.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> I have not purchased this, but I’m thinking about it. DH ordered a grand Lange 1, but I forgot to take a pic of his
> View attachment 5370415


It is absolutely stunning!  Your good taste has never failed you!  I think it would be a beautiful addition to your collection of jewelry and watches.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Christofle said:


> Engine turned dial
> 
> This rose gold Altiplano with meteorite dial is doing it for me… my only hesitation is the date wheel that isn’t colour matched… no idea why they wouldn’t have chosen grey.
> 
> View attachment 5370422


It is a beautiful watch but I get your point about the date wheel.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> It is absolutely stunning!  Your good taste has never failed you!  I think it would be a beautiful addition to your collection of jewelry and watches.


Thank you  so much!
@Christofle , agree re your assessment of the date on the piaget
@Cosmopolitan , love your riviera. It was designed by jean Claude gueit who I believe designed many of Piagets watches.
I also think they are contemporaries, as it was done very soon after Gerald Genta designed the Royal oak


----------



## SmokieDragon

Currently these 2 mostly - JLC Reverso Medium Thin model and VCA Sweet Alhambra Guilloche


----------



## julia.in.germany

I usually switch between my Senator Sixties and Fitbit Sense 3. The smart watch is a bunch of fun with all the different digital clocks available


----------



## essiedub

Passerine123 said:


> I am shopping for a new everyday watch (budget: roughly 3500 - 5000) and looked at ebel watches, which I love, but the style I wanted isn't available in the size I wanted (36mm) Then this new Baume & Mercier Riviera caught my eye. I like the diamonds and the satin finish. True, it's a quartz movement but I'm not fussed by that at this price point. Also, it does look a little like a Royal Oak imitation, but not enough to bother me. Thoughts? https://www.baume-et-mercier.com/ch/fr/collections/riviera-femme/montre-riviera-10662-date.html
> 
> View attachment 5368798
> 
> 
> I need to try it on, but it seems like a nice casual watch that I can wear to work as well. And the price is at the lower end of my budget.


I’ve always liked the Riviera and its octagon shape. The satin dial is really nice! Sometimes ya just want to put a watch on and not have to set the time and date ..just sayin  ..
Good choice!



Cosmopolitan said:


> I vote yes. I’ve owned several Baume & Mercier watches and I purchased the below Riviera when they introduced the latest versions last year. Very happy with it. As you may know, Baume & Mercier is an old-school Swiss watchmaker founded in 1830 but relatively under the radar, which appeals to me (I am not a Rolex person). The Riviera is an archival heritage design for them first created in 1973, around the same time as the AP Royal Oak, so I can say with a straight face that they are contemporaries, not a dupe.
> 
> Incidentally, when I had my Riviera resized at a local high-end jeweler that sells Rolex, Patek, etc, the expert watchmaker there did a close inspection of my Baume & Mercier and he was very impressed, which certainly put a smile on my face.
> 
> Here are three instagram pics of the model I own (steel with silver dial):
> 
> View attachment 5369106
> View attachment 5369108
> View attachment 5369109



Repeatedly myself...I am really liking that satin dial! I have loved the Riviera for decades. I like these larger sized dials very much! Just lovely


----------



## Cosmopolitan

essiedub said:


> Repeatedly myself...I am really liking that satin dial! I have loved the Riviera for decades. I like these larger sized dials very much! Just lovely



Thank you! The engraving on the dial is meant to depict the ocean waves along the Riviera. Mine is the Riviera 10614, 36mm size. The shape is actually 12-sided ("dodecagonal") unlike the octagonal Audemars Piguet Royal Oak.


----------



## Christofle

julia.in.germany said:


> I usually switch between my Senator Sixties and Fitbit Sense 3. The smart watch is a bunch of fun with all the different digital clocks available
> 
> View attachment 5371129
> View attachment 5371130


Twinning


----------



## essiedub

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you! The engraving on the dial is meant to depict the ocean waves along the Riviera. Mine is the Riviera 10614, 36mm size. The shape is actually 12-sided ("dodecagonal") unlike the octagonal Audemars Piguet Royal Oak.
> 
> View attachment 5371310


Oh my..I’m a dunce.  All these years, I thought “octagon” 
Well I like the dodecagon shape even more! Love that it depicts waves.  Time to revisit this piece! Thank you


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> I have not purchased this, but I’m thinking about it. DH ordered a grand Lange 1, but I forgot to take a pic of his
> View attachment 5370415


Dang 880, that is a splendid piece. It’s an interesting gold (coUld be your photo) almost a burnished look.  The guilloche on that is spectacular! Looks like a tan band..you like that or would you change it out


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> Dang 880, that is a splendid piece. It’s an interesting gold (coUld be your photo) almost a burnished look.  The guilloche on that is spectacular! Looks like a tan band..you like that or would you change it out


Thank you for your burnished insight. I like it, but I was originally looking for a gold bracelet watch (but they are all wrong bc of my daily cuffs) so I’m still pondering 

@Christofle , I love your watch above!


----------



## julia.in.germany

Christofle said:


> Twinning
> View attachment 5371356


Very beautiful with the black straps


----------



## Christofle

julia.in.germany said:


> Very beautiful with the black straps


Thanks! It’s just the original one from factory as I haven’t had to replace it yet. I was a bit surprised that it’s lasted since 2011 since they mentioned that the leather band usually only lasts a few years in the booklet. Maybe I just don’t wear the watch often enough.


----------



## essiedub

julia.in.germany said:


> I usually switch between my Senator Sixties and Fitbit Sense 3. The smart watch is a bunch of fun with all the different digital clocks available
> 
> View attachment 5371129
> View attachment 5371130





Christofle said:


> Twinning
> View attachment 5371356



The numerals on these are so stylized! Just Beautiful.  I also like that it doesn’t have a date window because for whatever weird reason, the date fonts are always different and frequently clash.


----------



## julia.in.germany

Christofle said:


> Thanks! It’s just the original one from factory as I haven’t had to replace it yet. I was a bit surprised that it’s lasted since 2011 since they mentioned that the leather band usually only lasts a few years in the booklet. Maybe I just don’t wear the watch often enough.


Funny, I never changed the straps on mine aswell and have had the watch for about 8 years now (My dad gave it to me and wore it many years before that as well) lol
In this case I guess we both have to wear our watches more often


----------



## Passerine123

essiedub said:


> I’ve always liked the Riviera and its octagon shape. The satin dial is really nice!
> Good choice! Repeatedly myself...I am really liking that satin dial! I have loved the Riviera for decades. I like these larger sized dials very much! Just lovely



I just ordered the Riviera 10662 watch this afternoon. Baume et Mercier only have two left (with the diamonds all around the dial) after my order went through. It should be at the jeweler next week. Fortunately, they had one like Cosmopolitan's on site so I was able to try it on and see how the bracelet fit. I like a loose bracelet so we added two extra links. Apparently there are a lot of requests for the Riviera in both versions (the one I ordered and the one Cosmopolitan has) and stock is running low. I had to put 50% down on the watch, which was fine (I was ready to pay in full if they had one in stock).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Passerine123 said:


> I just ordered the Riviera 10662 watch this afternoon. Baume et Mercier only have two left (with the diamonds all around the dial) after my order went through. It should be at the jeweler next week. Fortunately, they had one like Cosmopolitan's on site so I was able to try it on and see how the bracelet fit. I like a loose bracelet so we added two extra links. Apparently there are a lot of requests for the Riviera in both versions (the one I ordered and the one Cosmopolitan has) and stock is running low. I had to put 50% down on the watch, which was fine (I was ready to pay in full if they had one in stock).



Congrats on your watch! Looking forward to seeing the white mother of pearl dial on your new version (mine has a silver satin dial).


----------



## Louish

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you! The engraving on the dial is meant to depict the ocean waves along the Riviera. Mine is the Riviera 10614, 36mm size. The shape is actually 12-sided ("dodecagonal") unlike the octagonal Audemars Piguet Royal Oak.
> 
> View attachment 5371310



Gorgeous watch. Do you have a photo of you wearing your watch? Thank you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Louish said:


> Gorgeous watch. Do you have a photo of you wearing your watch? Thank you



Thank you. I don't have a photo on me but here are some pics of the same model from instagram:









And here is a YouTube video:


----------



## lovemyrescues

Pandamama said:


> Any other Omega Speedmaster fans on here? I have small wrists but don’t like the look of delicate watches, and 42mm  works surprisingly well I think.


 I so want one as well but I am part ot the IBWC.  I opted for the Aqua Terra 150M Seamaster Steel Diamanten Watch 220.10.28.60.51.001

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watch-omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-150m-quartz-28-mm-22010286051001


----------



## lovemyrescues

FYI love her YouTube videos on watches: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4TLvsSDZQb-TBrhDID3jPg


----------



## Deleted 698298

lovemyrescues said:


> FYI love her YouTube videos on watches: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4TLvsSDZQb-TBrhDID3jPg


Yes! (She’s the reason I became interested in watches and how they work)


----------



## lovemyrescues

Consumer2much said:


> Yes! (She’s the reason I became interested in watches and how they work)


Right?  She is very knowledgeable.


----------



## Passerine123

essiedub said:


> I’ve always liked the Riviera and its octagon shape. The satin dial is really nice! Sometimes ya just want to put a watch on and not have to set the time and date ..just sayin  ..



I picked up my Riviera on Thursday and have been happily wearing it the past few days. I had ordered two extra links as I like to wear my watch loosely, but as it turned out one extra was more than enough. I have a business trip coming up and am looking forward to wearing it while traveling. I also ordered a new gold chain necklace but it hasn't come in yet, so will have to wait for that one.

Here is the Baume & Mercier website shot (repeated from my original post) and a "mod shot" taken outside.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Passerine123 said:


> I picked up my Riviera on Thursday and have been happily wearing it the past few days. I had ordered two extra links as I like to wear my watch loosely, but as it turned out one extra was more than enough. I have a business trip coming up and am looking forward to wearing it while traveling. I also ordered a new gold chain necklace but it hasn't come in yet, so will have to wait for that one.
> 
> Here is the Baume & Mercier website shot (repeated from my original post) and a "mod shot" taken outside.


Great looking watch!  Congratulations!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I have not purchased this, but I’m thinking about it. DH ordered a grand Lange 1, but I forgot to take a pic of his
> View attachment 5370415


I love this watch on you!  You’ll have to give me a primer on Lange


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I love this watch on you!  You’ll have to give me a primer on Lange


Thank you, I love your taste as well! When we go to Briony’s, we can stop by ALange 
hugs


----------



## lovemyrescues

I just placed an order for the Tissot Seastar 1000 Bracelet Watch, 36mm in grey (light grey) as I have seen it on others on social media and it comes with a strap!  I hope it looks just as cute in person:  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/seastar-1000-bracelet-watch-36mm/6812756


----------



## jp824

I just started collecting watches so my collection is still very small, but I try to be more thoughtful about what I add to my collection. Here are some pics of the watches I wore this week.

Patek World Time that was a hand me down from hubby.



AP Royal Oak



Rolex Date Just that was a gift from MIL


And this last one is not mine but I tried  on the Omega Speedmaster Moon watch today.  I’m still on the fence on this watch as it is manual wind.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I just started collecting watches so my collection is still very small, but I try to be more thoughtful about what I add to my collection. Here are some pics of the watches I wore this week.
> 
> Patek World Time that was a hand me down from hubby.
> View attachment 5385595
> 
> 
> AP Royal Oak
> View attachment 5385596
> 
> 
> Rolex Date Just that was a gift from MIL
> View attachment 5385597
> 
> And this last one is not mine but I tried  on the Omega Speedmaster Moon watch today.  I’m still on the fence on this watch as it is manual wind.
> View attachment 5385599


Love them With the fabulous rings! Lol the DH hand me down


----------



## lovemyrescues

jp824 said:


> I just started collecting watches so my collection is still very small, but I try to be more thoughtful about what I add to my collection. Here are some pics of the watches I wore this week.
> 
> Patek World Time that was a hand me down from hubby.
> View attachment 5385595
> 
> 
> AP Royal Oak
> View attachment 5385596
> 
> 
> Rolex Date Just that was a gift from MIL
> View attachment 5385597
> 
> And this last one is not mine but I tried  on the Omega Speedmaster Moon watch today.  I’m still on the fence on this watch as it is manual wind.
> View attachment 5385599


Get the Speedy!!!  Love it.


----------



## MplusT

Omega Speedmaster “moonwatch”, don’t usually wear big watches but love the history behind this watch and now prefer it over my usual smaller pieces


----------



## essiedub

Omega speedmaster Day Date ..for me, it’s  all about the blue dial and the bit of red on the date marker(aside from running the minute hand, I don’t have a clue how to use a chrongraph)


----------



## essiedub

jp824 said:


> I just started collecting watches so my collection is still very small, but I try to be more thoughtful about what I add to my collection. Here are some pics of the watches I wore this week.
> 
> Patek World Time that was a hand me down from hubby.
> View attachment 5385595
> 
> 
> AP Royal Oak
> View attachment 5385596
> 
> 
> Rolex Date Just that was a gift from MIL
> View attachment 5385597
> 
> And this last one is not mine but I tried  on the Omega Speedmaster Moon watch today.  I’m still on the fence on this watch as it is manual wind.
> View attachment 5385599


Oooh lucky you on the patek hand me down! Just keep tabs on what else bores him! Manual wind isn’t
bad; I have to wind and set my automatics all the time. I’ve always liked the moonwatch but never got it - not sure why. It is getting a lot of buzz because of the moonSwatch.  Have you looked at the reduced size - smaller, obviously and I  think that might be automatic.


----------



## Tonimichelle

essiedub said:


> Omega speedmaster Day Date ..for me, it’s  all about the blue dial and the bit of red on the date marker(aside from running the minute hand, I don’t have a clue how to use a chrongraph)
> 
> View attachment 5386535


Love this so much! Off topic ish but I use a chronograph almost every night to time when I've put something in the oven! Brain like a marshmallow so it's a lot easier than trying to remember what time I put anything in


----------



## essiedub

Tonimichelle said:


> Love this so much! Off topic ish but I use a chronograph almost every night to time when I've put something in the oven! Brain like a marshmallow so it's a lot easier than trying to remember what time I put anything in


Ok you’ve inspired me to try to figure this thing out. The only thing I do at the moment is activate the top right button so the second hand runs.  Does it have a timer? I would love that!


----------



## Tonimichelle

essiedub said:


> Ok you’ve inspired me to try to figure this thing out. The only thing I do at the moment is activate the top right button so the second hand runs.  Does it have a timer? I would love that!


I've not had a chrono with the same layout as yours, but I think your top sub dial is a thirty minute counter and bottom one is hours. Press the top button to start / stop, bottom one should reset everything to zero. I just use minutes mainly. Pop item in oven, press start button, then you can see if it's been 10 / 20 / 30 minutes etc using top dial. Use the bottom one to see how many hours. I hope that's right!


----------



## Hearts_arrows

I have two - the Hermes Cape Cod with the tan strap, and then the Tag Heuer Carrera with Wesselton diamonds, for when I need something blingy. Love them both. Planning to wear them both for basically ever


----------



## essiedub

Hearts_arrows said:


> I have two - the Hermes Cape Cod with the tan strap, and then the Tag Heuer Carrera with Wesselton diamonds, for when I need something blingy. Love them both. Planning to wear them both for basically ever


You can’t tease us with no photos


----------



## Hearts_arrows

essiedub said:


> You can’t tease us with no photos


Hah - I will have to take some, and post, I’ll try for tomorrow. I can’t believe I don’t have any actually.


----------



## littleming

Today… my Grand Seiko Shunbun ❤❤❤


----------



## Christofle

littleming said:


> Today… my Grand Seiko Shunbun ❤️❤️❤️
> c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427061


Amazing dial


----------



## monsoonmadness

880 said:


> I have not purchased this, but I’m thinking about it. DH ordered a grand Lange 1, but I forgot to take a pic of his
> View attachment 5370415


This is striking! Could you share details about the name of the style please?


----------



## 880

monsoonmadness said:


> This is striking! Could you share details about the name of the style please?


ALange & sohne is the brand. This model is a slightly smaller version of the most popular design called the type 1. I only saw this one in NY flagship, but on line, I did see a brown one:








						LITTLE LANGE 1 - 181.037 | A. Lange & Söhne
					

Compact but impressive. Conceived for slender wrists, the LITTLE LANGE 1 shares all the advantages of the classic LANGE 1 in terms of technology and design. The model version in pink gold features a brown, guilloched dial made of gold.




					www.alange-soehne.com
				




there are several versions. Here is a review of a different one (time zone) that also explains a bit about ALange watches; their functions; and their aesthetic








						Circles of Time: Reviewing the A. Lange & Söhne Lange 1 Time Zone
					

Fifteen years after its introduction, the Lange 1 Time Zone from A. Lange & Söhne was equipped with a new manufacture caliber. The time in two different time zones can be read intuitively from the dial. But this watch offers much more, as we can confirm after scrutinizing one we were able to pre




					www.watchtime.com
				




there are relatively few Lange watches made and distributed. Even if you go to the boutique, not many are available to purchase except for the entry level saxonia. Basically, you have a discussion; look at dummy watch faces; and, get on a list. My DH is the ALange collector in our family, so I sometimes go with him to try stuff on. The type 1 was always too small on his wrist, so he is waiting for the grande version to come in. He collects other models of ALange (he has the original zeitwork and two versions of the Odysseus)


----------



## Passerine123

*A. Lange & Söhne* make beautiful watches and I have been to their store in Dresden (perfect location -- right by the Frauenkirche and, during Advent, our favorite of the city's Christmas markets). However, they don't work for us for two main reasons: my husband and I both prefer simpler faces, not complicated (although I like the Moonphase Saxonia), which makes the 1815 probably our best bet. However, we also prefer metal bracelets over leather straps. The only two that don't come with leather straps are boutique exclusives (the Odysseus with its blue dial is gorgeous). And, I admit, I like a little bling. I don't wear bracelets, much less stack; my watch is the only thing on my arm, so I kinda prefer to go a little fancier.


----------



## Tempo

This Rolex DayDate 36 in YG with champagne dial is my new everyday watch.


----------



## cartier

Tank francaise


----------



## True*Fidelity




----------



## escamillo

Tank Must SolarBeat


----------



## Passerine123

True*Fidelity said:


>




If there is a global recession, as predicted, there may be a lot of luxury watches hitting the reseller market. I hope that buyers who got their watches in the last year or so didn't go deep into credit card debt to acquire them.


----------



## hammerofdawn

True*Fidelity said:


>




Who knew apple watches were the gateway for the younger kids to get into wrist watches. At one point, people thought it might have killed the watch market.


----------



## hammerofdawn

Passerine123 said:


> If there is a global recession, as predicted, there may be a lot of luxury watches hitting the reseller market. I hope that buyers who got their watches in the last year or so didn't go deep into credit card debt to acquire them.



I can't wait, I been holding on to cash for this. If they go back to precovid prices or close to it, i'm buying.


----------



## foxgal

While my Longines is in for service (I miss it!) I got a fun cheap Casio Baby G. Will be great for hiking and beach days.


----------



## Passerine123

hammerofdawn said:


> I can't wait, I been holding on to cash for this. If they go back to precovid prices or close to it, i'm buying.



I would have said the same except I'm happy with my B&M Riviera so that will do me watch-wise for a while. Although, lol, my husband now wants the men's version: https://www.baume-et-mercier.com/ch/fr/collections/riviera-homme/montre-riviera-10620-date.html


----------



## monsoonmadness

880 said:


> ALange & sohne is the brand. This model is a slightly smaller version of the most popular design called the type 1. I only saw this one in NY flagship, but on line, I did see a brown one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE LANGE 1 - 181.037 | A. Lange & Söhne
> 
> 
> Compact but impressive. Conceived for slender wrists, the LITTLE LANGE 1 shares all the advantages of the classic LANGE 1 in terms of technology and design. The model version in pink gold features a brown, guilloched dial made of gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alange-soehne.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are several versions. Here is a review of a different one (time zone) that also explains a bit about ALange watches; their functions; and their aesthetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circles of Time: Reviewing the A. Lange & Söhne Lange 1 Time Zone
> 
> 
> Fifteen years after its introduction, the Lange 1 Time Zone from A. Lange & Söhne was equipped with a new manufacture caliber. The time in two different time zones can be read intuitively from the dial. But this watch offers much more, as we can confirm after scrutinizing one we were able to pre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchtime.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are relatively few Lange watches made and distributed. Even if you go to the boutique, not many are available to purchase except for the entry level saxonia. Basically, you have a discussion; look at dummy watch faces; and, get on a list. My DH is the ALange collector in our family, so I sometimes go with him to try stuff on. The type 1 was always too small on his wrist, so he is waiting for the grande version to come in. He collects other models of ALange (he has the original zeitwork and two versions of the Odysseus)



Thank you!! So helpful. I think they are opening a store in boston soon.


----------



## 880

The price of coveted PP at auction has declined at least 10% which would seem to bode well for luxury watch prices in general.


----------



## J.A.N.

foxgal said:


> While my Longines is in for service (I miss it!) I got a fun cheap Casio Baby G. Will be great for hiking and beach days.
> 
> View attachment 5440638


Always wanted a Baby G you have inspired me to buy this one.   
Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## hammerofdawn

The casioak gshock is amazing. I highly recommend them.


----------



## purly

I've been a Fitbit watch user for years (and before that I used Pebble). I'm currently using a gold Charge 5.
I always order a lot of different colored cloth bands for them from amazon and then just swap out the band to match my outfit (and throw the old one in the wash).


----------



## foxgal

J.A.N. said:


> Always wanted a Baby G you have inspired me to buy this one.
> Can't wait for it to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444592


 
Congrats! That black and gold looks fabulous!


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Volvomom

Looking at two watches....... opinions on either one or forget both.   Thanks


----------



## saligator

foxgal said:


> While my Longines is in for service (I miss it!) I got a fun cheap Casio Baby G. Will be great for hiking and beach days.
> 
> View attachment 5440638


Love it! Could you please share photos of your gorgeous sapphire ring while you're at it?


----------



## Volvomom

Same watch, but different face.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Volvomom said:


> Same watch, but different face.
> 
> View attachment 5573593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573594


I like the blue one.


----------



## J.A.N.

Volvomom said:


> Same watch, but different face.
> 
> View attachment 5573593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573594


I love the blue if that's any help


----------



## Deleted 698298

Volvomom said:


> Same watch, but different face.
> 
> View attachment 5573593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573594


Prefer the ‘latte’ coloured face.


----------



## LizO...

I saw the advertising of the Tissot Seastar watch in Instyle magazine and bought the watch on the same day. Love at first sight and perfect for summer and beach.


----------



## lovemyrescues

LizO... said:


> I saw the advertising of the Tissot Seastar watch in Instyle magazine and bought the watch on the same day. Love at first sight and perfect for summer and beach.
> 
> View attachment 5573828


I have it as well and love it.


----------



## foxgal

Volvomom said:


> Same watch, but different face.
> 
> View attachment 5573593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573594



They’re both beautiful- I can see why you’re having a tough time deciding. The only suggestion I can offer is to look at your wardrobe and other jewelry. If you wear mostly warm tones and yellow gold, go for the champagne face. Cool tones/white/platinum, go for blue!


----------



## foxgal

saligator said:


> Love it! Could you please share photos of your gorgeous sapphire ring while you're at it?



Aw, you’re so sweet! I posted about it in this thread: Post in thread 'ENGAGEMENT RINGS! What does yours look like?'
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/engagement-rings-what-does-yours-look-like.662246/post-27633490

And have since added different bands. Needs a clean!


----------



## classychictipz

Volvomom said:


> Same watch, but different face.
> 
> View attachment 5573593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573594


I love the Tag Link watches! I own two even though I prefer a larger face on a watch. Personally, I love the blue! The blue was tempting before I bought my 2nd one. Which one will go with your skintone or maybe wardrobe more?


----------



## saligator

foxgal said:


> Aw, you’re so sweet! I posted about it in this thread: Post in thread 'ENGAGEMENT RINGS! What does yours look like?'
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/engagement-rings-what-does-yours-look-like.662246/post-27633490
> 
> And have since added different bands. Needs a clean!
> 
> View attachment 5573949


Thanks! I'll go over to the thread. Love it on you! So pretty and works so well with that Baby-G!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I wear my Tag most of the time (which I’ve had for 20 years), and I just purchased this 1966 vintage Rolex last month.


----------



## Volvomom

classychictipz said:


> I love the Tag Link watches! I own two even though I prefer a larger face on a watch. Personally, I love the blue! The blue was tempting before I bought my 2nd one. Which one will go with your skintone or maybe wardrobe more?


I love both......ugh.....so hard.   I love everyone's suggestions and helpful hints.  Thank you.


----------



## LizO...

Mid Century Gal said:


> I wear my Tag most of the time (which I’ve had for 20 years), and I just purchased this 1966 vintage Rolex last month.
> View attachment 5574351
> View attachment 5574352


I like both, the Vintage Rolex is nice.I like the dial.


----------



## foxgal

Mid Century Gal said:


> I wear my Tag most of the time (which I’ve had for 20 years), and I just purchased this 1966 vintage Rolex last month.
> View attachment 5574351
> View attachment 5574352



Wow, so cool to see these mechanical marvels that have stood the test of time!


----------



## Karinya

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you. I don't have a photo on me but here are some pics of the same model from instagram:
> 
> View attachment 5377701
> View attachment 5377702
> View attachment 5377703
> View attachment 5377704
> View attachment 5377705
> View attachment 5377706
> 
> 
> And here is a YouTube video:



Can anyone tell me the price range for this watch please?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Karinya said:


> Can anyone tell me the price range for this watch please?


It's $2,300. Here's the link on the Baume & Mercier website: https://www.baume-et-mercier.com/us/en/collections/riviera-women/watch-riviera-10614-date.html


----------



## Karinya

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's $2,300. Here's the link on the Baume & Mercier website: https://www.baume-et-mercier.com/us/en/collections/riviera-women/watch-riviera-10614-date.html


Thanks


----------



## Karinya

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's $2,300. Here's the link on the Baume & Mercier website: https://www.baume-et-mercier.com/us/en/collections/riviera-women/watch-riviera-10614-date.html


Thank you


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just got this pre-owned Rolex Datejust that I absolutely love. I never thought I'd want one with diamond markers, but once I saw it, I fell in love.


----------



## udalrike

I am in love with my Casio G Shock.


----------



## udalrike

It does not cost the world but I think it is really cool.


----------



## jp824

Just picked up the Hermes skeleton watch.


----------



## oranGetRee

Today's watch
Dior ceramic


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

oranGetRee said:


> Today's watch
> Dior ceramic
> 
> View attachment 5587059


That's a really pretty watch. I like it a lot.


----------



## redwings

udalrike said:


> I am in love with my Casio G Shock.
> 
> View attachment 5586226


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Just picked up the Hermes skeleton watch.
> View attachment 5586865


I love this watch ! Congrats


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## krawford

oranGetRee said:


> Today's watch
> Dior ceramic
> 
> View attachment 5587059


I used to have that watch and loved it so, however, I did end up selling it a few years ago.  But I wish I still had it.  It is such a great watch!  Indestructible!


----------



## Fromsouthcali

Just got this Grand Seiko Automatic. I love it so much!


----------



## foxgal

Fromsouthcali said:


> Just got this Grand Seiko Automatic. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5627867



Congratulations- that is so gorgeous! Grand Seiko’s are so amazing yet under-the-radar = perfection!


----------



## Fromsouthcali

foxgal said:


> Congratulations- that is so gorgeous! Grand Seiko’s are so amazing yet under-the-radar = perfection!


Thank you  That was exactly what I was going for—under the radar and IYKYK.


----------



## Sharifshopping

sassification said:


> J12 33MM phantom white


so pretty! I just got this one pre owned


----------



## sassification

Sharifshopping said:


> so pretty! I just got this one pre owned
> 
> View attachment 5637181


Lovely! Enjoy it!


----------



## hammerofdawn

Clear Gshock added today. The straps are easy to trim down with a 1,2,3 cut with a large scissor.


----------



## escamillo

hammerofdawn said:


> View attachment 5645586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645587
> 
> 
> Clear Gshock added today. The straps are easy to trim down with a 1,2,3 cut with a large scissor.


Also a fan of the CasiOak. I have the smaller version in pink and am tempted to get the new solar-powered in black.


----------



## sassification

I just LoVE ceramic watches! 

Wearing my Chanel J12 38MM diamond markers with  selenite bracelet today ♡

I wear this watch so so much



oranGetRee said:


> Today's watch
> Dior ceramic
> 
> View attachment 5587059


----------



## toomuchloveforbags

Nuggetz said:


> Thank you dear for appreciating here is a close up for you ☺️ Yes indeed they are few I feel so blessed to have found this piece ! Although in my part of the world it’s staring to picking up in popularity !


I love this! Thanks for sharing your pic. Rare to see a journe on a lady  Would love to add one to my collection


----------



## toomuchloveforbags

jp824 said:


> Just picked up the Hermes skeleton watch.
> View attachment 5586865


Gorgeous piece. Loving that stunning VCA ring as well


----------



## Nuggetz

toomuchloveforbags said:


> I love this! Thanks for sharing your pic. Rare to see a journe on a lady  Would love to add one to my collection


Thank you 
It’s a great piece ! Highly recommended by me !


----------



## edsbgrl

Today, my Tissot Bellisima 29mm.


----------



## lavy

Just got this to add for travelling and outdoorsing!


----------



## lovemyrescues

lavy said:


> Just got this to add for travelling and outdoorsing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658258


I have that. I love it and have worn it a lot and love that it comes with that white band.


----------



## Kelly M

Since I see the Tissot streak, here's my boyfriend's birthday gift  Of course I had to try it on for fun. A little big for me but the blue dial is so gorgeous.


----------



## lavy

lovemyrescues said:


> I have that. I love it and have worn it a lot and love that it comes with that white band.


Glad you love it! The white band is perfect to make it more casual.


----------



## gabz

Just an apple watch now ‍♀️but my michele when i want to dress-up


----------



## jp824

Patek World Time, a hand me down from hubby since I kept borrowing it.


----------



## sassification

J12 33mm phantom with a kunzite, rosequartz bracelet


----------



## gwendo25

Love my Tags;


----------



## J.A.N.

Set myself on a mission to find a watch that has all the features below and found it in a charity shop for a tenner it's a man's watch but I like retro design. 
Problem is both ny sons want  it now.

Wandering is there a ladies design which has day, date and the 24 hr function? It's also simple  to change the date etc.

Or maybe a clear plastic one?

There was a clear plastic one on here can't seem to find it now


----------



## Kelly M

Happy Thanksgiving! Using my dad’s Breitling today  Very special watch to me.


----------



## J.A.N.

Found my fav Casio. 
It's a ladies Ltd Ed model.
Few left on Amazon.
It will be here 2m. 
Decided to give my son the other one.

Will be wearing this a lot but still have my Rolex


----------



## jaskg144

gwendo25 said:


> Love my Tags;
> 
> View attachment 5658792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658796




Stunning!!! Absolutely LOVE the Aquaracers, such a classic but fun ladies watch. I've been lusting after the white ceramic with diamonds!


----------



## gwendo25

jaskg144 said:


> Stunning!!! Absolutely LOVE the Aquaracers, such a classic but fun ladies watch. I've been lusting after the white ceramic with diamonds!


Yes, I had the one with diamonds and regretted selling it!


----------



## Kelly M

Safe to say he loved his birthday gift!


----------



## missD

Stole this from the hubby. He purchased the 38mm with steel bracelet and never really wore it. I think he could’ve gone with the 42mm easily but he liked the smaller case for this particular style.

After a few months of weary, he says the bracelet clasp hits him at the wrong spot when he curls his wrist inwards and undoes itself completely.

Panerai sales rep calls it regular wear and tear…and admits the pushlock mechanism “does feel loose.” So, this left a bad taste in his mouth.

So, to still keep this watch being worn, I ended up buying a taupe-ish calfskin Panerai leather strap in a standard length and buckle that’s wearable for BOTH of us. We’ll deal with the steel bracelet another day.


----------



## J.A.N.

The Seiko came and was tiny on my wrist so it's going back. Ordered this instead because I need a clear face with all of these features on. Can't seen to find a women's model that i like so I've gone for this. Always loved these specific designs. Shame they don't design the same in mind for women but then I was always a bit of a tomboy lol.

Loving how women are preferring to wear mens watches.Will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## gabz

Finally getting to watch the morning show and some serious watch porn- chopard, hermes…


----------



## J.A.N.

Quote hard to find a ladies moonphase that ticks all the boxes for me.
I've also ordered this one for choice this is a ladies model. I ab adore love the blue dial which one do you prefer?


----------



## J.A.N.

Wearing my Rolex 2 day


----------



## essiedub

J.A.N. said:


> Quote hard to find a ladies moonphase that ticks all the boxes for me.
> I've also ordered this one for choice this is a ladies model. I ab adore love the blue dial which one do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 5661381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661385


I prefer the blue. It’s “softer” and I like the diamond markers.  The bracelet is quite stylized with “pinched” attachment point (sorry, don’t know the technical term of where bracelet attaches to watch) ..anyway it is very nice! The other does have the more classic look but I still prefer the blue.


----------



## J.A.N.

essiedub said:


> I prefer the blue. It’s “softer” and I like the diamond markers.  The bracelet is quite stylized with asymmetric links..very nice! The other does have the more classic look but I still prefer the blue.


Thank you thats really helpful x
I found it after I'd placed my order but can easily return the Rotary. So looking good.
Blue is my fav colour


----------



## J.A.N.

essiedub said:


> I prefer the blue. It’s “softer” and I like the diamond markers.  The bracelet is quite stylized with “pinched” attachment point (sorry, don’t know the technical term of where bracelet attaches to watch) ..anyway it is very nice! The other does have the more classic look but I still prefer the blue.


Much to my annoyance the seller has cancelled the sale for the blue one , such a shame. So I have been on the lookout again and found that there are ladies moonphase models now question is which one? The pink dial is ab gorgeous but I like the gold ss finish.


----------



## essiedub

J.A.N. said:


> Much to my annoyance the seller has cancelled the sale for the blue one , such a shame. So I have been on the lookout again and found that there are ladies moonphase models now question is which one? The pink dial is ab gorgeous but I like the gold ss finish.
> 
> View attachment 5662042
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662043


Oh now this is tricky...looks like the gold has a mother of pearl dial. I can’t tell if the pink is also?  I think (I think) I like the gold one just slightly more than the pink..then on second thought, I like the pink just as well.  The pink in the first photo seems really pink (and that throws me) but less pink in subsequent photos.  Overall the pink is more subtle, which is appealing.  The gold is just more bold, in general.  Here’s another thought, back to your original - the guilloche dial is really pretty with the 3 sundials..do they have a bracelet option?

  (I think I am of no help...ok get the pink! That’s the emotional gut reaction)


----------



## J.A.N.

essiedub said:


> Oh now this is tricky...looks like the gold has a mother of pearl dial. I can’t tell if the pink is also?  I think (I think) I like the gold one just slightly more than the pink..then on second thought, I like the pink just as well.  The pink in the first photo seems really pink (and that throws me) but less pink in subsequent photos.  Overall the pink is more subtle, which is appealing.  The gold is just more bold, in general.  Here’s another thought, back to your original - the guilloche dial is really pretty with the 3 sundials..do they have a bracelet option?
> 
> (I think I am of no help...ok get the pink! That’s the emotional gut reaction)



The gold has a white mop dial.
Lol
The pink and ss is very appealing I think I will go for that one. My son also said get the pink dial also.
Its quite a hard choice.
Gut reactions are usually the best choice x

The original guilloche dial is a man's watch with the leather bracelet.


----------



## Roxannek

My new to me Tag Heuer Lady Diamond Link. I love my Tag watches  
Sporty (Aquaracer) vs Dressy (Link)


----------



## J.A.N.

I've gone a bit watch crazy and ordered this hopefully the sale won't get cancelled. Like the look of this one. Chopard Imperiale Chronograph. If all is well I will return the Roatary's.


----------



## J.A.N.

Tried the mens Roatary today. Don't like it. The dials are too small for me to read. It's def going 
back. Doesn't look too fabulous lol.

Going back to Casio I found this one which i really love rhe look of and going by the reviews is a man's watch but suits a woman better and is clear to read has all the features I was originally looking for. Date, day and the 24hr function. The retro design is just perfect. It also looks elegant on a womans wrist in gold.

I'm aiming to have 3 watches in my collection:

1.Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust 31mm Dark 
   Rodium Floral Dial. Already have brand new
2. Casio Retro Gold Digital Watch on its way 
   preowned 
3. Chopard Imperiale Chronograph on its way. 
    Preowned 
4. Possibly a Cartier preowned if he Chopard 
    sale falls through.


----------



## J.A.N.

One has arrived 2 day like this so am keeping it .


----------



## J.A.N.

New one to my collection glitter face Casio it really sparkles and can be read so easily as my eye sight is slowly deteriorating in my old age lol. I have given the other two away to my eldest and youngest as they suited them way better and gone for this. Didn't like the others as much as i like this one. Plus the light stays on longer and lights up the whole face. I prefer the 24hr format. I have a feeling I will be wearing this alot.


----------



## J.A.N.

Today I'm wearing my new automatic Frederique Constant Diamond Automatic.


----------



## essiedub

J.A.N. said:


> New one to my collection glitter face Casio it really sparkles and can be read so easily as my eye sight is slowly deteriorating in my old age lol. I have given the other two away to my eldest and youngest as they suited them way better and gone for this. Didn't like the others as much as i like this one. Plus the light stays on longer and lights up the whole face. I prefer the 24hr format. I have a feeling I will be wearing this alot.
> 
> View attachment 5671033





J.A.N. said:


> Today I'm wearing my new automatic Frederique Constant Diamond Automatic.
> 
> View attachment 5671345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671346


Woooweee! You are on a watch buying spree! Love it!
Ooh I am really taken by the glitter face Casio- so cool. I want one now also!
The dots dial on that Frederique Constant is so cute..overall so very pretty!
What’s next?


----------



## J.A.N.

essiedub said:


> Woooweee! You are on a watch buying spree! Love it!
> Ooh I am really taken by the glitter face Casio- so cool. I want one now also!
> The dots dial on that Frederique Constant is so cute..overall so very pretty!
> What’s next?



Thanks xxx
The Casio is my fav at present.
Def love watches I'm on ban Island lol
But if I did buy one more watch it def would def  be a Cartier.


----------



## essiedub

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks xxx
> The Casio is my fav at present.
> Def love watches I'm on ban Island lol
> But if I did buy one more watch it def would def  be a Cartier.


Heehee! Which Cartier?


----------



## J.A.N.

essiedub said:


> Heehee! Which Cartier?


Not sure maybe a Tank Francaise or a Raodster with a pink dial.


----------



## essiedub

J.A.N. said:


> Not sure maybe a Tank Francaise or a Raodster with a pink dial.


Oh the Roadster...there’s something about that one. I’ve always been a fan! You have a photo of the one you’re after? And pink!


----------



## J.A.N.

essiedub said:


> Oh the Roadster...there’s something about that one. I’ve always been a fan! You have a photo of the one you’re after? And pink!


Of course it would be my pleasure


----------



## J.A.N.

Changed my mind and have gone for Cartier Cle de Cartier Automatic Ladies WSCL0005 33m face, 7 inch bracelet, preowned. VGC with 12m warranty as well, box and all the papers. 
Blue hour markers, date.
Hopefully it will pass the companies authentication process. If not then will be on the search again.
 Like the face a lot on this and the unique key winding crown.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

J.A.N. said:


> Changed my mind and have gone for Cartier Cle de Cartier Automatic Ladies WSCL0005 33m face, 7 inch bracelet, preowned. VGC with 12m warranty as well, box and all the papers.
> Blue hour markers, date.
> Hopefully it will pass the companies authentication process. If not then will be on the search again.
> Like the face a lot on this and the unique key winding crown.
> 
> View attachment 5674641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674647


I love the Cle model! Congrats on finding this beauty.


----------



## J.A.N.

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I love the Cle model! Congrats on finding this beauty.
> 
> Many thanks really looking forward to receiving it. Not many people will have this underated design its not as popular as the Tank or Santos. Which is why I love it.


----------



## cecchetti

I’m sorry it’s such a terrible picture -it’s Hard to photograph your own wrist (!), but it’s an Ari Norman sterling silver Tank with black diamonds, on a bespoke midnight ostrich leather strap with sterling silver buckle.

My other current watches are a 9ct white gold Sovereign watch and a sterling silver diamond dial bracelet Gems watch(I’m allergic to base metals).


----------



## J.A.N.

It's here very fast shipping. Lovely little dress watch.


----------



## J.A.N.

My collection so far


----------



## J.A.N.

cecchetti said:


> I’m sorry it’s such a terrible picture -it’s Hard to photograph your own wrist (!), but it’s an Ari Norman sterling silver Tank with black diamonds, on a bespoke midnight ostrich leather strap with sterling silver buckle.
> 
> My other current watches are a 9ct white gold Sovereign watch and a sterling silver diamond dial bracelet Gems watch(I’m allergic to base metals).
> 
> View attachment 5675637


I like the design of this watch very classy x


----------



## cecchetti

J.A.N. said:


> I like the design of this watch very classy x


Thank you xxx


----------



## J.A.N.

Wearing this today has to be my fav dial absolutely stunning and sparkes in the dark.


----------



## cecchetti

J.A.N. said:


> Wearing this today has to be my fav dial absolutely stunning and sparkes in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 5677165


Lovely, I used to have a very similar Frederick Constant watch, but my allergy to steel meant that I sadly sold all of my non sterling silver or solid gold watches(I used to have a mechanical Blancpain -wish I still did..)- Merry Christmas-I’m wearing the watch above.xx


----------



## J.A.N.

cecchetti said:


> Lovely, I used to have a very similar Frederick Constant watch, but my allergy to steel meant that I sadly sold all of my non sterling silver or solid gold watches(I used to have a mechanical Blancpain -wish I still did..)- Merry Christmas-I’m wearing the watch above.xx


Thank you x
I know the feeling I have a similar allergy to non precious metals. Luckily I'm not allergic to steel. Blancpain is one of my dream watches.
Happy Xmas to you and a prosperous 2023.


----------



## cecchetti

J.A.N. said:


> Thank you x
> I know the feeling I have a similar allergy to non precious metals. Luckily I'm not allergic to steel. Blancpain is one of my dream watches.
> Happy Xmas to you and a prosperous 2023.


Sorry it should say mechanical platinum Blancpain (ultra thin , skeleton back)- it was beautiful , but I should have got the automatic, as the movement wasn’t very reliable -I’ll replace it one day.

A prosperous 2023 to you too!


----------



## hammerofdawn

What do you guys think of this watch? Not a daytona, but maybe a nice alternative? My friend has this for sale and i'm thinking about picking it up.


----------



## J.A.N.

hammerofdawn said:


> What do you guys think of this watch? Not a daytona, but maybe a nice alternative? My friend has this for sale and i'm thinking about picking it up.
> 
> View attachment 5677351
> View attachment 5677352



I like this on you.
Looks cool
Go for it


----------



## J.A.N.

I'm quite excited about my next purchase. I've always had a fascination with the moon and stars.

So I've gone for this one The Montblanc Meisterstuck Heritage Moonphase Automatic 36mm. Its preowned and I will add a white original Mont Blanc strap to it. 

Hoping the sale goes through smoothly.


----------



## cecchetti

J.A.N. said:


> I'm quite excited about my next purchase. I've always had a fascination with the moon and stars.
> 
> So I've gone for this one The Montblanc Meisterstuck Heritage Moonphase Automatic 36mm. Its preowned and I will add a white original Mont Blanc strap to it.
> 
> Hoping the sale goes through smoothly.
> 
> View attachment 5677636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677642


It looks a bit like a Blancpain -enjoy, it’s lovely!xx I hope it all works out for you too.


----------



## J.A.N.

cecchetti said:


> It looks a bit like a Blancpain -enjoy, it’s lovely!xx I hope it all works out for you too.


Awe thanks xxx Very happy to hear that.
Moonphase watches are awesome creations imo.


----------



## cecchetti

J.A.N. said:


> Awe thanks xxx Very happy to hear that.
> Moonphase watches are awesome creations imo.


Yes I love them too!


----------



## Tonimichelle

hammerofdawn said:


> What do you guys think of this watch? Not a daytona, but maybe a nice alternative? My friend has this for sale and i'm thinking about picking it up.
> 
> View attachment 5677351
> View attachment 5677352


My DH has one (but with the white face, black dials) he (and I) love it!


----------



## J.A.N.

cecchetti said:


> It looks a bit like a Blancpain -enjoy, it’s lovely!xx I hope it all works out for you too.



Unfortunately the watch didn't pass the quality control. So on the look out again for something else.
Maybe a different moonphase, Tudor glamour or an Omega Semaster. Won't post until I actually receive it.


----------



## cecchetti

J.A.N. said:


> Unfortunately the watch didn't pass the quality control. So on the look out again for something else.
> Maybe a different moonphase, Tudor glamour or an Omega Semaster. Won't post until I actually receive it.


I’m sorry about that-good luck next time…


----------



## lorihmatthews

I bought myself this Movado for Christmas.


----------

